#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-08
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Ben5> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 혹시
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact> 라틴어로 저장된 DB를
<readytoact> -_-;; 한글로 바꿀 수 없나요
<Ben5> 인코딩이 라틴어로 되어있는거에요
<Ben5> ?
<readytoact> Ben5: 넵
<readytoact> -_-.. 최초 개발이 그리되었습니다
<readytoact> -ㅠ-
<Ben5> sql문으로 바꿀수 있지 안나요
<Ben5> set encoding 어쩌구 저쩌구
<Ben5> update table encoding이었나
<Ben5> phpmyadmin 이나 워크 벤치 쓰시면 쉽게 바꾸실수 있는데...
<Ben5> 콜레이션도 바꾸셔야해요
<drake_kitty> 잉
<drake_kitty> Seony :: 다운로드 다 하셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> .............힘드네요 orz
<drake_kitty> 안힘들면 사람이 아니죠
<yemharc> 게시물 폰별 레이아웃 미리보기 표시용으로 페이지 하나 만들어와 했더니 폰별로 만들어 오네요
<yemharc> 그것도 무려 fixel fit-in...............그거 재는게 더 힘들지 않나 (......)
<drake_kitty> 쓸데없는_웹표준의_폐해.html 이네요
<MK-BB> drake_kitty: 흠
<MK-BB> 헵
<MK-BB> 흠
<drake_kitty> ë¿¡
<MK-BB> 칫
<drake_kitty> 네 BB탄님
<MK-BB> 한번 킥에 맛을 보실래요?
<MK-BB> 비비탄... 누구보구....
<MK-BB> 에잉
<drake_kitty> MK-BB: 님이요
<MK-BB> 안녕
<MK-BB> ./kick drake_kitty
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> 하구 싶었으나
<MK-BB> 옆에 있는분이 하지말라내요
<MK-BB> 흠
<drake_kitty> 음?
<MK-BB> -_-)
<yemharc> drake_kitty, 폰 화면 사이즈별로 픽셀 단위 최적화라 해상도 틀린 폰에선 바로 깨지는데 도저히 웹표준(라기보다 C-B)라고 볼 수가 없죠
<drake_kitty> yemharc: 그러니까, 그 phpboy의 웹표준이요ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아...............
<yemharc> WAC 꼬나쥐고 업계 전향할까 (.............)
<drake_kitty> 기본적으로는 폰별로 다르게 만드는게 맞긴해요
<yemharc> 허나 우리에겐 %라는 선물이 있잖아요
<drake_kitty> 근데 아마 yemharc 님 생각도 비슷하겠지만 굳이 그렇게 할 필요가 없이 벡터로 가능하다면
<drake_kitty> 그렇게 할 필요는 없는거죠
<yemharc> 벡터라.............
<yemharc> 도트디자이너만 넘쳐나는 이곳에서 벡터라...............
<drake_kitty> 근데 사실 도트디자인이라면 제가 일본에서 종결자를 봐버려서요
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kitty> 도트디자인 고수라면 키보드를 이용합니다요
<yemharc> ............................................................................................
<yemharc> 과연
<yemharc> 부들부들 떨리는 손구락지 따윈 안 믿는거군요
<drake_kitty> 네
<drake_kitty> 고수들 대단하더라구요
<drake_kitty> 아마 마우스였으면 시간이 10배 이상은 걸렸을듯
<yemharc> 거야 뭐...........
<yemharc> 그 동네는 마감 하루전에 초안도 없이 발매용 판을 찍어내는 인간들도 있으니.............
<drake_kitty> 이야 grr 이놈 명언
<drake_kitty> "열심히 안 하려는데 그게 정말 안되네"
<yemharc> @#$%#^#$#@#$%#^$&
<drake_kitty> 뭐, 편하게 살고 싶은데 호기심이 그걸 냅두질 않는듯..
<drake_kitty> 전 웹이 정말 싫은데 웹만 하고 있네요 요새 ㅡ.ㅡ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 짜증나
<drake_kitty> 웹은 뭘 해도 했다는 생각이 안 들어요
<yemharc> 전 웹은 좋아하는데 이런 식으로 하고 싶진 않아요
<drake_kitty> 실제로 yemharc 님이 보셨을때 phpboy가 존나 짜증나겠지만
<drake_kitty> 그아저씨는 그아저씨 나름대로 열심히는 하고 있는거라구요
<yemharc> 그래서 저도 본인한텐 뭐라 안해요 ;ㅁ;
<yemharc> .............나의 갈 곳 없는 스트레스는 어찌하리오
<yemharc> orz
<drake_kitty> 트렌드가 맞지 않는것 뿐이에요
<drake_kitty> 만약 그친구가 배워온 환경이 ie6 환경이라고 생각하면 좀 위안이 될듯
<drake_kitty> (그리고 진짜로 ie6쪽에서 하던 친구들은 30대 후반급이 많죠)
<drake_kitty> 30대 후반인데 지 하던식으로 하는게 맞다고 우기면서 쓰레기 코드 뱉을때 사람 미쳐요
<drake_kitty> 제가 보기에도 phpboy는 문제가 있어요
<yemharc> 근데 그게 다른 문제가 아니에요
<yemharc> ie6에서 배웠니 뭐니 이전에 그냥 배운게 없더라구요
<drake_kitty> yemharc: 어렵겠지만 시간을 내셔서..
<yemharc> 그렇네요. 전임자가 명언 한마디로 평가해줬었습니다
<drake_kitty> 많은 사람들이 이야기하지만, 보고를 안 하는 친구들이 가장 나빠요
<yemharc> "strcpy 구현해봐 했더니 strcpy를 써서 구현하더라구요"
<drake_kitty> 흠
<drake_kitty> 안 짤라요?
<yemharc> 제 권한 밖이네요
<drake_kitty> 일단 차원의 범주는 벗어났군요..
<drake_kitty> 아오 가르쳐주긴 뭘 가르쳐
<yemharc> 제가 왜 @#$%했는지 좀 아시겠죠 ㅋㅋㅋ OTL
<drake_kitty> 배울라고 안 하는데 뭘 가르쳐주노
<drake_kitty> yemharc: 님이 대리급 정도만 됐어도 어떻게 해볼텐데..
<yemharc> 전 그저 말단사원이죠
<drake_kitty> 거기다 포지션도 애매
<drake_kitty> 살아남기 위해서는 큰 목소리가 필요(응?)
<yemharc> 히히
<drake_kitty> yemharc: 그렇다면 좋게 이야기할 필요는 없겠네요.. 존나 갈구세요..
<yemharc> 안그래도 주변에서 "소리는 좀 작게......"라는 태클은 이미 심심찮게 걸려옵니다
<drake_kitty> "님이 교육시키던지요 아 씨바" 이러고 나가버려요
<yemharc> 그렇게 말해봐야 그걸 들을 개발자가 없.............
<drake_kitty> 태클거는사람한테요
<drake_kitty> 그걸 듣는 사람이 개발자일 필요는 없습니다(대단히 중요)
<yemharc> 흠.....
<yemharc> 어우 졸려.............
<drake_kitty> 졸리다는 핑계로 갈구세요
<readytoact1> 혹시
<readytoact1> 제로보드XE에서 그누보드로 갈아탄 경험 있으신 분 계신가요
<devunt> 번역하는데에 뭐 하나 여쭈어 봐도 될까요?
<readytoact1> -_-ㅋ 제 옆에 영어 잘하는분 계세요
<devunt> 뜻 말고
<devunt> Failed to apply network settings
<devunt> "네트워크 설정을 적용하지 못했습니다" 로 해야 할까요
<devunt> "네트워크 설정을 적용하지 못했습니다." 로 해야 할까요
<devunt> . 을 문장 끝에 붙여야 할 지 안 붙여야 할지 모르겠어서...
<readytoact> 학
<readytoact> 아까 어떤분이셨죠;;
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 피진이 미쳐서-
<devunt> ?
<yemharc> devunt, 보통 한 문장으로 끝나는 메세지는 안 붙이고 여러 문장으로 이루어지면 붙입니다
<devunt> 아항...감사합니다
<yemharc> ...하지만 그런거 없고 그저 번역자 취향따라.............
<readytoact> devunt: 아까 번역 말씀하셨죠?
<devunt> 넹
<readytoact> 컴터가 미쳐서 -0-;; 리붓하느라고 메세지를 못봤네요
<devunt> 'ㅅ'
<drake_kitty> 하드부족 적색경보..
<Ben5> 그냥
<Ben5> 영어에 점 있으면 붙이고
<Ben5> 없으면 붙이지 마요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 전기에 대한 상식 있으신 분 계신가요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 미국에서 쓰던 멀티탭을 가져가서 한국에 있는 동안 좀 쓸려고 하는데 괜찮을까요
<hacking_u> Seony, 가능할겁니다
<hacking_u> 전압이 그쪽 250v 맞죠?
<Seony> 음... 제 생각에도 별 문제는 없을 것 같은데 혹시 몰라서요.
<Seony> 아뇨. 120v죠
<Peter_Ross> 이거 접속 된건가요
<Seony> 네
<Peter_Ross> 불여우로도 접속이 되고 엑스챗으로도 접속이 되는구나..
<Peter_Ross> 제가 오늘 겨우겨우 우분투를 깔았는데 무선랜을 못잡아요. 우분투 홈페이지랑 인터넷 검색으로 어찌저지 랜카드가 우분투 지원이 되는걸 확인했는데요. 이게 활성화가 안되요. 드라이버를 다시 깔아야 하는건가요?
<grr> ni hao
<grr>  /_\
<bundo> 쩝 내일도 서울 가야 하네..
<bundo> 모래도 ..흑흑
<bundo> 아 요즘 최고 기쁜일은 MK-BB  10일 떠남 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 서니옹 무서워서 도망가는 듯
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 많이 괴로우셨나봐요 ㅋ
<Peter_Ross> 안녕하세요?
<bundo> Peter_Ross,  반갑습니다.
<bundo> 제가 나름 두번 답변 했는데... 잘 안되시죠?
<Peter_Ross> 네.. 처음 시작이 너무 어렵네요.. ;ㅁ ;.. 윈도우에만 익숙해져있어서 그런 것 같아요..
<bundo> 코분투 ISO 로 CD 또는 USB 만드는 문제는 어떤 문제 였는지요?
<bundo> 다운 받은 파일 이 문제?
<Peter_Ross> bundo: 파일 받을 때 문제가 있었나봐요
<Peter_Ross> 다시 받아서 Unetboot?으로 다시 만들어서 설치했습니다..
<bundo> 네 그럴꺼로 예상했습니다.,
<Peter_Ross> 유선랜 꽂은채로 다시 설치했는데
<bundo> 그러면 그에 따른 해결 된 거를 다시 이야기 해주는게... 좋은 댓글 만들기 죠
<Peter_Ross> 이걸로 와이파이랑 테더링 해보려니깐 안되더라구요
<bundo> 인탤 무선이면 잘 잡아 주는데...
<bundo> 보통 무선은요
<bundo> 유선 연결 안하면 동작 합니다.
<bundo> 유선이 우선 순위 거든요
<Peter_Ross> 유선을 빼고 이것저것 막 손대봤는데 무선 네트워크 활성화가 안되더라구요
<bundo> 잡아 줄 무선이있어야 겠지요!
<Peter_Ross> 핸드폰으로 모바일AP 켜놓고
<bundo> 흐 ~
<Peter_Ross> 마이엘지넷 근처에도 왔다갔다 했는데도 안되더라구요
<Peter_Ross> 하드웨어 자체에서 무선랜이 안켜지는건지 아니면 무슨 문제가 있는건지를 모르겠어서 지금 헤매다가 여기까지 왔습니다..
<bundo> 무선 공유기 에서 우선 되는지 해보시는게 좋을 듯 한데..
<bundo> 리눅스는 보통 MS 처럼 드라이버 설치하는 식이 아니거든요
<bundo> 무선 핫스팻 해보십시오
<bundo> 하스팟
<bundo> ㅅ
<Peter_Ross> 한번 해보고 올게요.. 잠시만요..
<bundo> 핸폰을 동굴이 같이 .. 이용해보는 거지요
<Peter_Ross> 무선랜이 아예 안켜지나봐요
<Peter_Ross> 오른쪽 네트워크 상태? 아이콘 있잖아요
<Peter_Ross> 거기에서 보면 무선 네트워크라고 써있는 부분이 아예 회색으로 활성화가 되질 않아요..
<bundo> 인탤인면 그냥 잡는데 추가 제한 드라이버 설치 필요 없이
<Peter_Ross> 미스테리네요.. 아까 막 인터넷 찾아볼 때 인텔 무선랜 지원하기 시작한 년도가 09년이었던 것 같은데..
<bundo> 코분투 제작자가 저인거이시는 지요 ? ㅎ
<bundo> 코분투 제작자가 저인거 아시는 지요 ? ㅎ
<Peter_Ross> 홈페이지에서 봤어요
<bundo> 네..
<bundo> 음 무선 공유기 있는 곳에서 도 해보십시오
<bundo> 남의 녹북 안되는 상태 설명하기가 쉽진 않네요
<Peter_Ross> 설치가 잘못됐거나 하는 문제는 아닌 것 같아요
<bundo> 저도 그리 봅니다.
<bundo> 익숙함이 없는거로 봅니다.
<bundo> 시간 필요 한듯 한데..
<Peter_Ross> 뭐 하나만 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<bundo> s네..
<Peter_Ross> 우분투 쓸 때
<Peter_Ross> 이것저것 검색해보다가 런치 패드란게 있던데
<Peter_Ross> 이것도 설치하거나 뭘 해줘야 하는건가요?
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/wiki/doku.php?id=launchpad
<bundo> 코분투는 추가적인 런치패드 개인 PPA 인증이 필요 없습니다.
<Peter_Ross> 아.. 읽어봐도 무슨 말인지 눈에 안들어오네요 ;ㅁ ;...
<Peter_Ross> C언어랑 매틀랩 관련된것좀 배워볼까하고 무턱대고 덤볐다가 낭패만 보는군요..
<bundo> 배월 볼까해서 그래요
<bundo> 그냥 하시면 되요
<bundo> 배워 볼까 보다 그냥 하면 배우는 거죠
<Peter_Ross> 우분투에 매틀랩이나 하이시스같은것도 돌릴 수 있나요
<bundo> 근데 이제 하루나 이틀 하셨나요 ?
<bundo> 모르죠 매틀랩이 무엇인가요 ?
<Peter_Ross> 깔아서 인터넷 하는데까지 딱 이틀정도 걸렸네요
<bundo> 그럼 MS 안써 본 이가 MS 깔아서는 잘 할까요?
<Peter_Ross> 잘 못하겟죠?
<bundo> 매트랩 구글링 중인데..
<bundo> 리눅스용이 먼가 재미날꺼 같군요
<Peter_Ross> 과에서 매틀랩이랑 하이시스 그 외에 두 세개 정도 다른 프로그램?을 쓴다고 해서
<Peter_Ross> 졸업 논문 담당 교수님이 하시는게 그런거 다루는 거라 시간날 때 공부좀 해두라고 해서 요즘 알아보고 있는 중입니다..
<bundo> 교수님이 컴퍼런스 다녀 오셨나 ㅎㅎ
<Peter_Ross> 교수님 전공이 공정 시스템 제어 뭐 이런거라서 시뮬레이션 같은거 한다고 하시더라구요
<Peter_Ross> 나가봐야할 것 같네요.. 오늘 노트북만 붙잡고 한것도 별거 없는데 시간이 금방 가네요..
<bundo> 네..
<Peter_Ross> 오늘 이것저것 답변해주셔서 고맙습니다.. 나중에 뵈요~
<bundo> 선택일 뿐입니다.
<bundo> 인생도 ... 개발도 검증도.. 선택이오죠
<grr> 잠수 탄 사이에 이렇게 많은 글들이...
<bundo> yemharc,  방가
<yemharc> bundo, 안녕하세요
<bundo> 저번에 신촌서 감사함 10일 안에 보내 주겠음 ㅎ
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=91081#p91081
<bundo> yemharc,  먼말인지 알죠 ?
<yemharc> 아아
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ 그날 분도님 현금이 없으셨죠
<bundo> 어 직불카드도 만오천원 있었던가 ... 흐
<yemharc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 전 지금 돈이 있어도 쓰러 갈 시간이...............ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 강제저축.........
<bundo> 헉 부럽 ,
<bundo> 인천 태풍 지났는데 아직도 춥네요 바람 너무 시원 해요
<Seony> 전 이만 자러갑니다.
<yemharc> 여기(구로)도 바람은 칼같이 부네요
<bundo> 어 서니 들어 갔네.. 페북에 남겨야지
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kitty> 이시긴에 웬일이에요?
<jincreator> 오늘 제사갔다 와서요.
<drake_kitty> 아
<drake_kitty> 오늘은 간편하게 카레나..
<imsu> 오~ 카레까지 섭렵? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 카레가 힘드냐
<imsu> 직접 만드신다면 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 걍 야채랑 고기 볶아서 카레가루 푼 물에 저으면 끝이자너 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 어디로 사라졌다 온게요
<hacking_u> jincreator,
<drake_kitty> 역시 카레가 짱
<ndsin> 난생 처음으로 해봤던 카레가 떠오르네요
<ndsin> 한 5년전인가 엄마가 나 먹으라고 카레를 사다 놨는데
<ndsin> 엄마는 3분카레인줄 알고 사온건데 분말 카레...
<ndsin> 엄마아빠 계모임 가서 하루종일 없는날 아침에 해서 저녁까지 먹었던 기억이 나네요
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흡흡
<imsu> 조용 하구나
<drake_kitty> 그러게
<imsu> drake_kitty, 카레는 해 드셨삼요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오 바로;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 제육 해먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 계란찜에 명란젓 넣으면 맛있더라고
<imsu> 올~~
<imsu> 아 덥다 더워 ㅠ
<imsu> 토마토 쥬~스나 마셔야지 헤헤
<drake_kitty> 난 샐러드해먹음
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 벌써 5시네;; 자야지 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 안녕히 ㅎ
<drake_kitty> 맨날늦게자네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 누구한테 들을 말은;; 아닌거 같은데요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 누가 뭐래
<imsu> 글쎄요 누가 뭐라하네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 발표자료 만들기는 역시 너무 빡시군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 하드 또 사야지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 하드쟁이 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 헐
<drake_kitty> 10테라밖에 안되는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 하드쟁이면 몇백테라 돼야지
<imsu> 저 데탑 200 기가인데 아직도 90기가나 남았어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저걸 언제다 채우나;; ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 자라
<imsu> 넹 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕히 주무세요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> MBP^Seony: 영화는 다 받으셨나용
<MBP^Seony> drake_kitty, 네. 감사합니다.
<drake_kitty> 한국엔 곧 오시겠네요
<MBP^Seony> 네. 내일 출발합니다.
<MBP^Seony> 동생 결혼선물로 아이패드를 사갖고 가는데, 세관에 걸리지 않을까 걱정되네요
<MBP^Seony> 포장을 안뜯고 갈려고 하거든요..
<drake_kitty> 2개 이상 가지고 오시는가보네요
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨 하나만요
<drake_kitty> 그럼 별로 문제 없지 않던가요
<MBP^Seony> 인터넷 검색 좀 해보니까, 1인당 면세한도가 $400인데 아이패드는 그거보다 비싸니까 부가세를 내야한다고 나오더라구요...
<drake_kitty> 예전에 일본 관광 가면 밥통을 하나씩 가져올때 박박 긁어대는거야 예전 이야기고..
<MBP^Seony> 근데 걸리면 내고 안걸리면 안내는 거니까… 결국 운에 맡겨야하더라구요...
<MBP^Seony> 어머니가 선물 준다고 술을 좀 사갖고 오라는데, 한국에서 발렌타인 21년산 750ml 정도면 얼마나 할까요?
<drake_kitty> 그런건 잘 안 사봐서..
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요. 저도 술을 잘 안마셔서...
<drake_kitty> 면세 시세는 약 8만원이라고 나오네요
<MBP^Seony> 저도 찾아보니까 그렇게 나오길래 보니까 한 4년전 가격이더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 지금ㅇㄴ 소매점 기준 20만원이래요.
<drake_kitty> 헐
<MBP^Seony> 어제 면세점 가니까 100불쯤 하던데… 환율로 치면 대충 11만원이겠군요...
<MBP^Seony> 버버리 티셔츠 한 벌 값이네...
<MBP^Seony> 술을 안먹는 저로서는 그 돈이면 차라리 딴걸로 고고씽~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 어우
<drake_kitty> 저는 그돈으로 소주 한짝..
<MBP^Seony> 분도형님이 금요일은 자기랑 함께하자고 하는데.. ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 왠지 말투가 불안하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 페북에 메시지를 남겨놓으셔서… ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 분도님은 뭐..
<drake_kitty> 1년중 330일 정도가 술..
<MBP^Seony> 저랑 거의 반대네요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 아… 나는 1년에 30일도 안되겠구나...
<drake_kitty> 뭐 술 안좋아하시는분들이야 그렇죠
<MBP^Seony> 알콜이 몸에서 안받아서… 잘 마시고 싶은데 몸에서 안받더라구요...
<drake_kitty> 전 여름엔 술 안 마셔요
<drake_kitty> 개돼서
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 아 언제 러시아 한번 가야는디
<MBP^Seony> 로씨야는 왜요?
<drake_kitty> 거긴 '제가' 술마시기 좋은 동네..
<drake_kitty> 더운거 싫어서요
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 저는 위험해서 가고싶지 않더라구요...
<drake_kitty> 뭐, 여러군데 다녀보니까
<drake_kitty> 다들 위험하다고들 이야기하는데
<drake_kitty> 미친짓만 안 하면 그다지 위험할것도 없는데..
<drake_kitty> 필리핀에서도 밤에 쏘다니면 위험하다 어쩌다 하는데..
<MBP^Seony> 미친짓이라기보단, 거기는 스킨헤드 애들이 동양인 노리잖아요.
<drake_kitty> 아..
<MBP^Seony> 이건 뭐 퍽치기 수준이 아니라, 아예 죽일 생각을 하던데요...
<drake_kitty> 제가 뭐 위험하다 어쩌다 하는 얘기 하면 꼭 이 얘기 하는데..
<drake_kitty> 재작년인가 아프간 가서 인질된 개독년들
<MBP^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 모스크에서 찬송가 부르는 정도의 개념이 아니라면 뭐...
<MBP^Seony> 음 그렇군요…
<drake_kitty> 항상 현지인하고 같이 놀면서 다니는데
<drake_kitty> 위험할일이 뭐가 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 아… 여행이란 건 분명 좋은 건데, 전 이상하게 여행갈 돈 있으면 뭘 사고싶더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 와이프가 그렇게 라스베가스를 보내달라고 하는데… 보내면 돈 벌어갖고 오겠다고.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 라스베가스에서는 대충 30만원 정도면 놀다오던가요?
<drake_kitty> 걍 블랙잭 정도만 깔짝 하다 온다는 생각으로요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 여기서는 패키지로 가니까, 가서 순수하게 놀다오는 돈만 있으면 되죠. ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 보통 갬블링 싫어하는 사람들은 100불도 아까워하구요...
<MBP^Seony> 좋아하는 사람들은 몇천불(몇백만원)씩 쓰다오죠.
<drake_kitty> 저야 뭐 겜블링은 뭐..
<drake_kitty> 확률을 아니까 별로 덤비고 싶지가 않아서
<drake_kitty> 걍 재밌게 놀다온다는 생각으로 가게 되더라고요
<drake_kitty> 특히 바카라같은경우 절대 안 하는 게임 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 라스베가스 같은 경우는, 보통 패키지로 가면 호텔비에 호텔부페까지 모두 포함되어있다보니 대부분 먹기만 하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 근데 또 거기 먹는 것들이 워낙 많아서 먹는 재미가 좀 쏠쏠한가봐요...
<drake_kitty> 그쵸
<drake_kitty> 뭐 그래도 안에 들어가서 쇼라도 볼라치면..
<MBP^Seony> 하와이는, 라스베가스 패키지값이 워낙 싸서 진짜 많이 가거든요...
<MBP^Seony> 카지노에서 뱅기값을 대주다보니...
<drake_kitty> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 뭐 그만큼 뽑아먹으니까 대주는거죠
<MBP^Seony> 네. 와서 돈 많이 쓰고 가라고 뱅기값을 대줘요. 일종의 투자죠.
<MBP^Seony> 싸게 가면, 4박 5일 일정으로 호텔비랑 중식석식 합쳐서 1인당 $500에 갈 수도 있어요.
<drake_kitty> 워메 싸다
<MBP^Seony> 뱅기값 정도 밖에 안되는 수준이죠...
<MBP^Seony> 근데 저 정도면 호텔이 좀 구리거나 하는데, 그래도 많이 가는 편이에요
<drake_kitty> 구려도 라스베가슨데 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그러게요...
<drake_kitty> 아, 저 물어볼게 하나가 있는데요
<MBP^Seony> 네
<drake_kitty> grr 이놈이
<drake_kitty> 지금 다산네트웍스라고.. 근무환경이 좀 좋은 중견회사쪽으로 들어갔거든요
<MBP^Seony> 네
<drake_kitty> 근데 삼성SDS나 LGCNS라던가 SK KT 이런 대기업쪽으로 갈려고 해서
<drake_kitty> 제가 가능하면 '외국에다 몸 팔아라'라고 이야기를 하고 있거든요
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> google, microsoft, apple 같은곳 들어가는게 어떻겠냐 하면서..
<drake_kitty> IBM이나 DELL, HP같은데도 좋다고..
<MBP^Seony> 미국인들도 꿈꾸는 직장들이군요...
<drake_kitty> 대기업에 들어가는게 꿈이라면 삼성이나 엘지같은데보다는 좀 더 크게 보라는거거든요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 일단은요,
<MBP^Seony> 실력이고 의욕이고 다 좋은데, 미국에서는 제일 중요한 게 바로 "신분"이거든요...
<MBP^Seony> 아무리 내가 실력이 뛰어나고 머리가 천재고 손가락이 12개 달렸어도, 신분이 해결이 안되면 미국에서는 결국 아무 것도 아닌 거에요..
<MBP^Seony> 유학생들도 불체자들도 그놈의 신분 때문에 이 고생을 하고있는 거거든요....
<MBP^Seony> 원래 미국 기업에서 외국인을 고용하려면 더 많은 세금을 내야하는데요,
<MBP^Seony> 기업 입장에서 세금을 더 내가면서 고용할만한 이유를 찾아야할만큼 그 사람이 인재여야하는 것이죠.
<MBP^Seony> 그래서 유학생은 성적이 나쁘면 진짜로 취업하기 힘들 수준인데, 유학생도 아닌 외국에 사는 사람을 아무 것도 안보고 데려올 확률은 극히 적어요...
<MBP^Seony> 더군다나 옛날처럼 실리콘 밸리의 붐이 일어나는 그런 시기도 아닌 이상...
<drake_kitty> 실력을 알 수 없을 경우 그건 당연한 이야기고요
<MBP^Seony> 그나마 유학생을 고용하는 건, 외국에 거주하는 사람을 데려오는 것보단 훨씬 낫거든요...
<MBP^Seony> 다만, 개인적인 성과물들을 보여주고 실력을 입증할 수 있으면 해볼만하겠죠.
<MBP^Seony> 문제는, 면접보러 미국까지 와야한다는 건데.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 미국도 면접이 3~4차까지 있고 한두달씩 걸리고 하나요?
<MBP^Seony> 한두달씩까지는 잘 모르겠는데요, 면접이 1,2차에서 끝나진 않아요.
<MBP^Seony> 특히나 구글이나 애플 수준의 회사라면 7,8차까지도 예상해야죠
<drake_kitty> 제가 반다이 면접 볼때 4차면접까지 있었고 텀이 열흘정도 간격이어서
<MBP^Seony> 한국에 있는 외국계도 7차 8차씩 보는데도 있잖아요…
<drake_kitty> 3차까지 합격하고 나서 4차 면접은 귀찮아서 안 갔어요
<drake_kitty> 제가 세가 말고 반다이 갔었다면 지금도 일본에서 일 하고 있을지도..
<MBP^Seony> 일단 면접을 7차 8차까지도 예상하고 있어야되요...
<MBP^Seony> 게다가 시험도 봐야할껄요
<drake_kitty> 흠.. 한국에서처럼 이직할때 월차 쓰고 면접보러 가는건 어렵다는 얘기네요..
<MBP^Seony> 구글 같은 경우는 알고리듬 시험 보던데요..
<drake_kitty> 네 저도 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 그래서 후배들한테 항상 이야기하기를.. 수학 잘해야 한다고 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 네… 이산수학...
<MBP^Seony> 이산수학 수강하면서 제가 머리가 그닥 좋지않다는 걸 깨달았어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 수능때 제가 수학만 80점중에 68점이었는데..
<drake_kitty> (상위 1%)
<MBP^Seony> 오… 그렇군요. 저는 반대였었던듯.. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 그거가지곤 택도 없을 정도더라구요
<drake_kitty> 아 빌어먹을 수학이 싫어서 컴퓨터하고 전혀 상관없는 애니메이션과 들어갔었는데..
<drake_kitty> 결국 수학을 또 하게 돼서..
<MBP^Seony> 저도 수학 싫어서 문과를 갔었쬬
<drake_kitty> 정말 그저께도 이야기했지만
<drake_kitty> 싫어하는건 꼭 시간이 지나도 하게 되어 있더라구요
<MBP^Seony> 한국은 모르겠는데, 미국은 전산학이면 미적분까지만 하거든요… 나중에 나이 먹고 여기서 미적분을 해보니까, 미적분은 상대적으로 참 쉬운 분야라는 걸 깨달았어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 제가 수학은 전부 A거든요...
<MBP^Seony> 근데 그노무 알고리듬이랑 이산수학은 진짜 못하겟떠라구요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 후배들이 수학중에 뭐가 중요한가 물어보면 다 중요하다고 하는데..
<drake_kitty> 기본적으로 집합은 다 들어가고
<drake_kitty> 프로그래밍이라면 논리와 방정식은 당연히 해야되고..
<MBP^Seony> 네...
<drake_kitty> 3D가 들어간다치면 삼각함수에 물리
<drake_kitty> 뭐 그런정도만 알려줘도 질려하던데요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 근데 뭘 하든 수학은 필요하고..
<drake_kitty> 저도 일단은 회사에 소속은 되어 있고 직함은 디자이너에요
<drake_kitty> 디자인 배우는데 수학 쩔어요
<MBP^Seony> 이공계이니만큼… 수학은 필요하죠. 겉으로는 안드러나더라도 알게모르게 수학적인 사고는 깔고있어야하죠...
<drake_kitty> 디자인하면 수학 안하겠지 했는데....
<drake_kitty> 수학 싫어하면 디자인도 못 해요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 제기랄
<drake_kitty> 디자인하면서 수학 배우다가 아씨바 이럴바엔 하면서 물리공부 시작 -_-
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 물리...
<MBP^Seony> 아… 물리도 진짜 힘들죠
<drake_kitty> 흠.. 분도님하고 계실때 저 불려갈지도 모르겠군요
<drake_kitty> 소주+막걸리만 아니면 좀 버티것는데..
<MBP^Seony> 전 잠시 점심식사 하고 오겠씁니다.
<drake_kitty> 맛난거드셔유
<MBP^Seony> 흐… 김밥 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 김밥에 미소국 먹고 왔습니다. ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 더맛난거 드시지 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 요즘 파견근무 나와서 점심을 얻어먹고 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 요새 풀떼기만 먹고 있는데 안 질리네요 ㅎㅎ
<leep_> hi! there everyone i just found this channel on and just say hello everyone
<MBP^Seony> Hi
<leep_> what is locoTeam by the way
<MBP^Seony> Do you know what Ubuntu Linux is?
<leep_> yes i guess.
<leep_> it's running one of my machine
<MBP^Seony> LocoTeam means kinda Ubuntu Linux Local Team.
<leep_> i think v10.10
<MBP^Seony> so this channel is for ubuntu linux korean local team
<leep_> okay so locoteam means some kind of korean local ubuntu user group??
<MBP^Seony> yes
<MBP^Seony> officially.
<drake_kitty> leep you can check this page : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<leep_> cool! thank i will definitly check that.
<leep_> i didn't know that kinda thing exist.
<leep_> shame me..
<MBP^Seony> don't worry. no problem.
<grr> ni hao
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kitty> xiao mei
<grr> 팜] 찰광석 100 = 2check
<drake_kitty> 이제 콘솔에서 영화도 볼 수 있군..
<grr> ......
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-09
<leep_> 1
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<Ben5> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kitty> 아
<drake_kitty> 한건 했넹  ㅜㅜ
<drake_kitty> 이제 강좌 써야지
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 노트북 하드가 정말 맛이 갔네요
<readytoact> 위로를 전합니다-
<yemharc> 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 이참에 SSD로 바꿀까 하고 있네요
<dduri> 오오미
<dduri> 다들 식사 맛나게 하세요 ㅋ
<readytoact> 세상이 좋긴 좋군요
<readytoact> 전셋집 구하는데 주소만 아니까
<readytoact> 다음 거리뷰로 방(창문)위치 정확하게 집어내고 -_-;;; 햇볕이 드는지.. 주변이 어떤지
<readytoact> 올려놓은 동영상과 거리뷰를 비교해가면서.. 추척(?)중...
<dduri> 부동산에서 올려놓은 정보는 가짜가 많던데 @@;
<dduri> 직접 가보면 집나갔다는 소리와 더불어 다른곳으로 안내하더라는 @.ㅠ
<readytoact> dduri: 그런데 많이 있어요
<readytoact> 실제로 전화해보면 '올려놓은건 나갔고, 다른 집 많다' 뭐 이런식예요
<dduri> ㅇㅇ
<dduri> 맞습니다.
<readytoact> 서울 집값이 너무 비싸서
<readytoact> 부평에 하나, 병점에 하나 알아봤는데
<readytoact> 부평은 다녀왔고 낼은 병점 가서 볼려고요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ.. 그리고 인천가까워지면
<readytoact> 이 포럼에 강**님과 가까이 있어서 위험함
<dduri> 요즘 경기도 용인/죽전 등이 인기 좋던데요 살기좋고 +_+
<readytoact> 1호선이 붙어있어야 해요
<readytoact> 그리고.. 돈이 맞아야죠
<Kimyz> 안녕하세요 ubuntu 초보사용자 Kimyz 입니다. ^^
<Kimyz> 만나서 반갑습니다.
<hacking_u> readytoact, 저희 동네로 오시는건...
<hacking_u> 나가셨군요;
<hacking_u> Kimyz, 반갑습니다
<dduri> ㅋㅋ
<dduri> kimyz님 우분투 몇버젼 까셨어요?
<dduri> 요즘 버젼 네이트온 되나 +_+;
<readytoact> 전 피진씁니다.
<readytoact> 피진이 미쳤네요-
<dduri> 아 피진..
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> drake_kitty, 요즘은 cui 에서만 작업하십니까? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> imsu, 내일 한국 간다. 조만간 보자. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> Work^Seony, 그러고 보니 벌써 8월이네요
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 네.
<Work^Seony> 뱅기에서 편하게 잠자려면 오늘 밤을 새야하기땜시, 야간스타 고고씽 해야지 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Work^Seony, 옛설 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc, 메일 보셨으?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu, 지금 넷북 하드 x났으요 ㄲ
<yemharc> 하드 아예 인식 못하다가 두들기면(?) 인식하다가
<yemharc> 어찌어찌 켜서 돌리면 좀 있다가 먹통되고
<imsu> yemharc_, 잉?
<imsu> 그람 우짬? ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> 놋북은 뭐 이번 연휴 와중에 SSD 사다 하드 갈아치워야죠
<yemharc_> 지금 문제는 그런게 아니니...........
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 난몰라~ ㅋㅋ
<yemharc_> php보이 짤렸시유
<yemharc_> imsu: 이제 그 SNS도 제가 해유 (........)
<imsu> yemharc_, 퇴사? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 몰라 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<yemharc_> imsu: 퇴사가 아니라 말 그대로 fired
<yemharc_> 회의가유
<imsu> yemharc_, 큭큭 어쩜 좋아
<imsu> 네 저도 이만 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 아후
<drake_kitty> 외장ODD를 하나 살까..
<drake_kitty> 배고파
<grr> ni hao
<hacking_u> hao
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 젬젬젬
<KIMYZ> 안녕하세요 초보자입니다... 개인적으로 설치와 부팅관련해 문의를 남겼는데 도움주시면 감사합니다. 글주소 => http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=18580
<DarkCircle> grr / 갸르릉 -ㅠ-
<grr> 그르릉
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-10
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<QA> Å×½ºÆ®
<imsu> Work^Seony: 잉? 출발 안하셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<QA> ..
<yemharc> .....
<drake_kitty> ..
<yemharc> ...cygwin.. ... ..... (....)
<drake_kitty> 호오?
<yemharc> 테스트
<yemharc> 나오네요
<yemharc> .....
<drake_kitty> 음?
<benjen> ?
<jangnan|mac> 니트로벤젠
<jangnan|mac> 화장품에 들어있던거같던데
<benjen> 00
<yemharc> 음...
<yemharc> . ....?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요?
<yemharc> 글씨 잘 보이나요?
<drake_kitty> 네 잘 보임요
<drake_kitty> 전 uhc가 안 됩니다
<yemharc> 놋북이 드디어 완전 사망하셔서
<yemharc> 지금 윈도 필요한 작업이라 putty 설정에 조금 버벅였습니다
<drake_kitty> 이제 SSD지르실 차례네요
<yemharc> drake_kitty: 그런거죠......
<yemharc> 이참에 60GB 16만원인가 하는걸로 생각중이에요
<yemharc> 음.... 서버가 10대니 골라쓰는 재미가 ....... orz
<drake_kitty> 뭐 저처럼 미친듯이 스토리지를 쓰지 않는 이상에야
<yemharc> 스토리지는 회사 서버로 >.<b
<drake_kitty> (그렇게 쓴다쳐도 외장하드가 있지만)
<jangnan|mac> ssd
<yemharc> 보너스도 없는데 이정도는 써야 수지가 맞.......나;;
<jangnan|mac> 쓰다보면
<jangnan|mac> hdd화됨
<drake_kitty> 회사서버 용량 다 합치면 제것보다는 많죠?
<jangnan|mac> 근데 컴터킬떄 진짜 좋아요.
<yemharc> 지금 드레이크님 용량이?
<drake_kitty> 11.5TB
<yemharc> 4배정도 많군요 (.......)
<yemharc> (드레이크님이)
<drake_kitty> 엥
<yemharc> 온라인 게임이 아니라서 서버는 그냥 DB하고 로그만 남으면 되요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 오 benjen ^^;
<drake_kitty> yemharc: 그래도 서버잖아요
<yemharc> 막상 용량 제일 큰 서버가 4TB에요
<yemharc> 단순 테스트용(?)인 녀석은 80GB 달려있기도 하고 그래요
<benjen> 모두 식사는 맛있게 하셨나요.
<drake_kitty> 아 맞다 밥먹어야지..
<benjen> imsu님 반갑습니다.
<bundo>  benjen  방가
<bundo> benjen 진규 같이 있나요 ?
<imsu> benjen: 안녕하세요 ^^
<bundo> 진규한테 사무실 전화로 전화좀 하라고 하세요 !
<benjen> ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 진규 뮨자 보내도 무소식 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<benjen> 이 글을 보더니 갑자기 사무실로 부리나케 갔습니다
<bundo> 그럼 다른데 인가요 ?
<bundo> 참 코분투 사무실 무선은 3가지 있습니다.
<benjen> testing room에 있고요.
<bundo> 고정 IP 무선 = 3COM
<bundo> DHCP 무선 = IP 타임
<bundo> 그리고 누리꿈 자체 무선
<bundo> 제일 빠른건 당근 고정 IP 무선 또는  IPTIME 죠
<jincreator> 3COM은 SSID가 어떻게 되나요?
<jincreator> 전 그게 누리꿈 자체인 줄 알았거든요.
<benjen> adium 테마 설치했는데 아주 멋있네요. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/09/5-excellent-empathy-themes/
<bundo> 3COM 는 고정 IP 잡아 줘야 함
<bundo> SSID 가 머드라 쩝 까먹음 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 내 넥북에 설정 있긴 한데... 나도 그냥 귀찮아서 IPTIME 사다 놓은 거에요
<bundo> 보안 개판 만듬 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 끙...그럼 나중에 장치 껏따 켜면서 전후 잡히는 SSID 목록을 대조해서 알아봐야겠네요.
<bundo> 이따가 독산동서 가르쳐 줄꼐요
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다.
<bundo> 나 오늘 넷북을 오후에 쓸일 있어 가져가거든요
<bundo> 동암 들러 구로 들러 독산동 갑니다. 7시 ~ ^^;
<jincreator> 아, 그리고 주신 LG 컴퓨터를 분해해 보니 하드 고정하는 장치가 빠져있네요.
<jincreator> USB/메모리카드 리더기에 붙어있을 것 같은데...
<drake_kitty> 아 리즈 노래 좋다
<imsu> yemharc: 쿨럭
<imsu> yemharc: 급한데로 gtk 로 구현하겠음요~ 기본 게임은 되었고 알고리즘만 추가하면 될듯
<imsu> 나쁜사람~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 히그히그...orz
<imsu> yemharc: 나도 그대와 마찬가지로 지금 일이 이중 삼중 겹쳐서 힘듬 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 헉 난 한가한데...
<bundo> imsu 는 삼겹살이군
<bundo> 난 한가해서 썰렁한데...
<bundo> jincreator 그거 없어 흑흑 ~
<yemharc> 이번달 중에 출시한다던거 오픈베타 시작했는데
<yemharc> 버그가 우루룩......
<jincreator> (...)
<benjen> HDD를 바닥에 두고 써야 할 운명. ㅋ
<yemharc> 다음 게임부터는 스맛폰 완전 전형이어서
<imsu> bundo: 안녕하세요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 각 통신사 규정 알아보고 가서 미팅하고 (...)
<drake_kitty> 우분투 커뮤니티에서 bundo님 일을 시킬 수 있는 방법이 뭐가 있을까요
<jincreator> 당신은...하드를...끼울 수가...없습니다.
<imsu> bundo: 밀씨 좀 때려주세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 내가, 내가 XX라니!
<imsu> 구상하기도 벅찬데 나보고 만들래 ㅋㅋ
<benjen> 분도님의 은총으로 오늘 일용한 양식을 우걱우걱했습니다. 음식 충만. ~ ~
<benjen> 고맙습니다. ~ ~ @#^^#@
<jincreator> 네, 저도 잘 먹었습니다.
<imsu> 부럽~ ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 근데 php 보이 진짜 짤린거에요? 입사한지 얼마 안된거 같은데 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 헤헤 ^^ 원래 오늘 제가 가려고 했는데.. 오늘 동암서  중요 약속이 잡혀 ....
<bundo> 에고 이만 나가 봐야징 ^^;
<bundo> 나중 들 봐요
<drake_kitty> 일시킨다니까 나갔다!
<imsu> 이놈의 인터넷은 맨날 이모냥이래 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> yemharc: 그나 저나 윈도우에서는 죽으라고 해도 gtk 컴파일이 안됨 ㅠ.ㅠ;;; 살려주삼 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 뭘 잘못한거지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> imsu :: gtk 윈도우에서 안돼?
<yemharc> gtk lib?
<hacking_u_> 오늘 식사했나요?
<imsu> drake_kitty: 저번에 한번 하다가 실패 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> 윈도우용 gtk-runtime 설치해도 안돼?
<imsu> 네 설치해도 안되네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 몇 시간 뒤져보다가 포기햇음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 환경변수 다 설정해 주었음에도 불구하고 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 쿨럭;;
<drake_kitty> gimp 소스컴파일 해보면 금방 알텐데..
<yemharc> http://ricardo.ecn.wfu.edu/~cottrell/cross-gtk/
<imsu> 이클립스로 하려고해서 그랬었나;
<imsu> 암튼 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 집에가서 해봐야겠어요;;
<imsu> 놋북은 좀 불편해서리 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 혼자 cygwin , msys 설치하고 동동 거리다가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 배추포기
<drake_kitty> 윈도우용 컴파일러는 vc가 진리
<yemharc> 회사에 vc6.0이 있더군요
<drake_kitty> vc6 다들 무시하는데 그거 꽤나 쓸만한 프로그램임
<imsu> vc 가 있긴 한데
<imsu> 잘 안씀~
<drake_kitty> 하지만 공개용으로 만들때는 2005 이상을 쓰는게 맞다고 봄
<imsu> 닷넷 20xx 시리즈는 물러가라~~
<drake_kitty> 나 물러가야됨?
<benjen> 얼마전 마이크로 소프트 서버인가? 책도 쓰고 하셨는데 작년 겨울에 돌아가신 분 성함 아시는 분 있으신가요... 블로그도 열심히 하셨던 분인데요.
<imsu> i miss u baby bye bye ~~
<imsu> 가야만 하니 bye bye
<benjen> 앗 실수. 책은 오래전에 나왔습니다. 2000년대 초쯤..
<imsu> 이게 무슨 노래였떠라;;
<imsu> 아 바이브의 미워도 다시한번
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> benjen: 무지하여 모릅니다.
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;;
<yemharc> 윈도는 먹통......
<yemharc> 드레이크님이 아시지 않으려나요
<imsu> 미워도~ 다시 ~ 한~~ 번만~~
<imsu> yemharc: 아까 링크 읽어보면 되겠죠? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 서버책쓴 사람이 한둘 아닌데..
<imsu> drake_kitty: 수소 결합 관련해서는 해결 하셨습니까? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 아니
<benjen> http://uvicrabbit.tistory.com/ 정덕영.
<benjen> 트위터에 물었는데 답변이 3분후 도착하였습니다.
<drake_kitty> 역시 집단지성!
<imsu> 와우~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<benjen> 서버가 아니고 Windows 구조와 원리를 쓰셨던 분이네요. 제가 착각했어요.
<benjen> http://www.aladin.co.kr/shop/wproduct.aspx?ISBN=8979143966&partner=egloos
<hacking_u_> drake_kitty, 지금 질문 좀 해도 될까요???
<hacking_u_> 쩝...
<drake_kitty> 맘대루요
<hacking_u_> 저 이제 홈페이지 대략 만들어 가고 있는데요. 폰트 전역 설정을 XE에서 어찌 할지 좀 난감하네요
<hacking_u_> ...
<drake_kitty> css로 하세요
<yemharc> * { font-family: asdf; }
<drake_kitty> 홈페이지 보여줄수 이
<drake_kitty> 있나요?
<hacking_u_> 어디다 해야... default.css에다 하면 되나요?
<drake_kitty> 네
<hacking_u_> 홈페이지... 지금 아마 포트포워딩 걸어야 가능할텐데요
<drake_kitty> ㅎㅎ
<hacking_u_> 제컴에다 해놨으니까;
<drake_kitty> http://data.drake.kr <- 요것도 내컴인디..
<hacking_u_> 으잌
<hacking_u_> drake_kitty, 이런 마수에 빠지게 하시다니
<hacking_u_> drake_kitty, 이 게임 뭔가욬ㅋㅋㅋ
<jangnan|mac> drake_kitty: 이거 js 로 만든건가봐요?
<jangnan|mac> 아 플래쉬네
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyfu4OwjUEI&feature=player_embedded
<yemharc> WebGL, CanvasAPI, Audio, LocalStorageAPI, WebSocket
<yemharc> MAX 60FPS, 멀티채널 믹싱 사운드, 온라인 멀티
<drake_kitty> 음
<drake_kitty> 아직 게임 하고 계시는분이 있으려나
<jangnan|mac> 오픈스택 오렐리책 번역하면서 보고있는데
<jangnan|mac> 영어실력이 딸리니깐 죽겟네요
<jangnan|mac> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<jangnan|mac> 까막눈의 비애
<hacking_u_> drake_kitty, 저는 아닙니다< 손이 아파요
<hacking_u_> 여하간 아까 drake_kitty , yemharc 님 감사합니다
<drake_kitty> hacking_u_: 언제 보여줄거에요 홈페이지
<benjen> .
<benjen> ..
<drake_kitty> ...
<imsu> ....
<yemharc> 아.......
<yemharc> 문서 작성 하면서도 스스로 어이없다........
<yemharc> 5개월동안 들은 답변이 "우리도 그 기능은 있어요"
<yemharc> 그것도 딱 한번 orz
<drake_kitty> ...
<imsu> yemharc: 잉?
<yemharc> 그때 그 UI 개xzc라고 한 게임요
<imsu> 아하 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 제가 좀 대놓고 디스했더니 이사가 "그럼 조낸 까줄테니 근거문서 작성해와라" 해서
<yemharc> 작성중인데 쓰면서 스스로 어이없어서요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 4월 1일부터 오늘까지 들은 공식/비공식, 문서/메신저/메일 등등
<yemharc> 모든 창구를 통해 들은 답변이
<yemharc> "우리도 그 기능 있는데요" 딱 한마디
<imsu> 킁킁;;
<yemharc> 아오 진짜
<yemharc> 내가 이런것들이랑 일을 하고 있냐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이해가 좀 안가요 근데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭔데요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 스맛폰 RTS인데
<imsu> 킁킁 머리가 나빠 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 네
<yemharc> PC 인터페이스를 고대로 옮겨놔서
<yemharc> 화면 이동 하려면 손가락 두개로 터치
<yemharc> 그 와중에 줌인/아웃 되서 제대로 움직이지도 않고
<yemharc> 한손가락으로 화면 긁으면 마우스로 범위지정 하듯 드래그 되고
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ?
<imsu> 킁킁
<yemharc> 그 넓은(?) 스맛폰 화면 벽들은 텅 빈 주제에 스타처럼 인터페이스 배치해놔서
<yemharc> 유닛 스테이터스 창이 화면의 40%를 가리고
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 어....그냥 스타1 화면을 스맛폰으로 그대로 옮겨논걸 떠올리면 싱크 1000%다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그렇게 만들어 놓고 변명하는건가요?
<yemharc> 여튼 그래서 리포트 딸랑 2번 보내면서 참조하라고 같이 달아놓은 링크만 대략 40개 정도 되는데
<yemharc> 그 지x하고 5달동안 들은 답변이 저거 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 멋진 친구들이네요
<imsu> 흠;;
<imsu> 기능은 있으되 산으로간 기능이구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 좋은 회사임 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 기능은 있으되 뇌가 없는거구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뇌가 없는데 작동해~~!!!
<imsu> 아메바 등극 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<benjen> FaceTweak 1.0.4
<benjen> 좋네요. 스킨도 바꿀 수 있음.
<hanbin973> 피노키오의 Danger 이 d[ANG]er 엿다는 주장이 등장 ㄷ
<benjen> 별로 안 좋네요. 리눅스에서는 제대로 작동이 안되네요. 예를들어 윗 부분 고정 기능이 있는 것 같은데 제대로 표현이 안되네요.
<hanbin973> 솔직히.. 힛갤에 재밋는거 너무 많다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kitty: 더 놀라운게 뭔가 하니
<yemharc> 그 친구들하고 파견 식으로 같이 일했던 그래픽 디자이너가 해주는 말이
<yemharc> "야, 우리 이 UI 죠낸 획기적이지 않냐?!"
<drake_kitty> 획기적이긴 하네요
<drake_kitty> 쓸데없는 쪽으로 획기적
<yemharc> 아니 진짜
<yemharc> 게임 개발하면서 동종 게임 벤치마킹 한번 안한 티가 팍팍 나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 뭐 어때요
<yemharc> 대체 프리스케일 줌인/아웃 기능은 왜 있는거얔ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 근데 yemharc 님은 회사에서 월급을 밀려주거나 해도 안 나올거에요?
<yemharc> drake_kitty: 그랬으면 바로 나갔죠
<yemharc> 지금도 일단 1년만 채우고 보자 하는 심정이고
<drake_kitty> 그럼 왜 그 개고생을 하면서 거기 붙어있는거에요?
<yemharc> 경력이라는게 참 웃기지 않습니까
<yemharc> 1년 일한거랑 11개월 일한거랑 대접이 또 틀리니......
<benjen> 글쿤요.
<drake_kitty> 저분은
<drake_kitty> 뭔 말만하면 나가시네ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그리고 여차저차 하든 일단 9월 중순이면 게임 다 출시되고 할거 없는 시즌이니
<benjen> ..
<drake_kitty> 그팀은 서포트를 해주지 마세요
<drake_kitty> 이미 할만큼 했지 않습니까
<yemharc> drake_kitty: 그래서 이번에 끝내주게 디스하고 그것들 대표이사한테 대놓고 깔 근거문서 작성중이지요 :)
<yemharc> 아니 진짜
<drake_kitty> 그 정력으로 다른 팀 서포트를 하는게 훨씬 나은데
<yemharc> 팀 하나를 UI 디스만으로 30분간 열변을 토하다 중간에 그만하라고 끊길 정도면 대체 어떻겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 문서 2장에 참고하라고 붙인 링크만 40여개라니까요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 초딩들 모아놓고 ui를 짜도 더 잘나올듯한?
<yemharc> 그냥 게임을 딱 보면
<hanbin973> 무슨 일인가요? 엄청 뭐같은 ui 가 하나 나온건가
<benjen> facebook permission 요청이 안 먹는 분들 있으신가요. 제가 지금 그렇네요
<yemharc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awm_Day-PY0&feature=related
<yemharc> 이런느낌
<yemharc> 라기보다 똑같군요
<yemharc> (......)
<drake_kitty> 패드 정도만 돼도 별 무리는 없어보이긴 하지만..
<drake_kitty> 저걸 돈받고 판다고?
<yemharc> drake_kitty: 그러니 미친게죠
<yemharc> 팀장이 오죽하면 "yem씨, 그것들 그냥 망하게 놔두자" 하고 있어요
<yemharc> 그러다 제가 하도 디스하니 이사까지 알고는 확 돈거죠
<drake_kitty> 냅둬요
<yemharc> 하도 열받아서 이번에 삽질도 좀 했어요
<yemharc> Alpha Test RoadMAP을 작성해서 개발팀에 던지고
<yemharc> "앞으로 여기 체크리스트 다 확인해서 안넘기면 얄짤없이 back" 선언
<drake_kitty> 블리자드 게임이 짱인 이유
<drake_kitty> 알파테스트 팀이 40~60대 여성 <-
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 진짜 하드 하나 더 사야할 기세
<drake_kitty> 게임 폴더가 2T를 넘어갔습니다..
<grr> ni hao
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> grr: ㅇㅅㅇ/
<drake_kitty> yemharc: 그팀이 만든 게임은 스타2를 위성인터넷으로 하는분들이 구입을 할까말까겠군요
<hanbin973> 여러분들 축구 보시나요?
<benjen> 카톡이 우분투에서 될까요?
<benjen> 스맛폰 있는 사람만 카톡이 되나요
<drake_kitty> x86 안드로이드가 있습니다..
<benjen> 버추얼박스에 설치해서 하는 건가요
<drake_kitty> 네
<benjen> 오호호호호. 가능하군요. 저는 스마트폰 사야하나 고민만 하고 있었어요.
<benjen> 일단 되는 것이 확실해보이니 나머지는 제가 알아볼게요. 고맙습ㄴ니다.
<benjen> 혹시 부가기능 중에서 크로미움과 파이어폭스 둘 다 있는 기능인 탭 누르면 즐겨찾기 내용이 바둑판 처럼 보이는 것 아시나요. 이름이 기억이 안나네요.
<yemharc> 후으
<yemharc> 일단 나가보겠습니다.
<benjen> bye
<yemharc> 나머진 집에서 원격으로 _-).......
<grr> 야근이라 어떻게 볼수가..
<grr> 시망..
<hacking_u_> ...
<benjen> http://www.joshwoodward.com/music/
<grr> = =
<drake_kitty> grr :: 공인인증서 발급 안받아본 사람은 activex에 대해서 논하지 마라 -_-
<grr> -ㄱ...
<benjen> ;ll;
<grr> dwe
<grr> ax는 좋은거에요 /_\
<grr> 그때도 말했지만 30초 딜레이 뿐만 아니라 앵간한 브라우저에서 4gb이상 대용량 파일 업로드 지원하는 방법 있으면 말좀...
<hacking_u_> drake_kitty, 사이트요
<hacking_u_> 방금까지 삽 좀 드느라고 알려드릴 수가 없었....
<drake_kitty> grr :: flash
<drake_kitty> hacking_u_ :: 네
<hacking_u_> 쿼리 보셨나요??
<grr> flash는 ax...
<hacking_u_> drake_kitty, 지금 페이지가 별로 없어요 페이지는 별도작업중이라
<drake_kitty> 안 나와요 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u_> 네???
<hacking_u_> 끝에 xe 붙이셔야 됩니다 지금은 작업중이라
<hacking_u_> 아니 쿼리가 안나오시는건가
<drake_kitty> 다들 그렇게 해요
<hacking_u_> 쩝... =_=...
<hacking_u_> 으익 페이지 작업이 아직도 먼산
<hacking_u_> 입니다
<grr>  /_\
<drake_kitty> 화잇힝
<grr> 망한 xe의 예 : http://disint.dothome.co.kr/xe/intro
<hacking_u_> ...
<hacking_u_> 저는 저렇지는 않으니 되었....
<drake_kitty> 비젓헌디
<grr> 봉인했어요 - -;
<grr> 대충 저거 런칭은 얼추 500회 되네...
<drake_kitty> 아 슬슬 블로그에서 긁어올까..
<drake_kitty> 하드에 있는 영화중 안본게 2/3
<drake_kitty> grr :: http://drake.kr/5001
<benjen> grr. 멋있는데요. 플레쉬인줄 알았어요
<drake_kitty> 플래시 맞는디요
<grr> 플래시에요 (...)
<grr> 앗싸 낚았다! (...)
<drake_kitty> hacking_u_: 최근글목록 오른쪽에 붙이면 좀더 있어보일거 같은데, 고정폭이니 아래화살표 눌러서 맞추는게 좋아요
<grr> 블로그 방문자 누적이 천명이 넘었는데 댓글은 분도님 한분뿐... (....)
<hacking_u_> hacking_u_, 감사합니다. 페이지/게시판 작업 후 맞추려고 했는데... 그런데 저걸 오른쪽으로 붙인다는 것은 늘리는 걸 말씀하시는건가요? 이미지 슬라이더를 늘리고 최근글 목록을 오른쪽으로 붙이는 게 좋겠다는 말씀인지요...
<drake_kitty> grr :: 괜찮아 문서수 1100개쯤 되는 블로그에 방문자통계 50만 찍고 스팸 3만개
<drake_kitty> hacking_u_: 늘리는건 맘대로 하고요, 우측정렬도 신경써줘야 있어보이는 페이지가 나옴요
<hacking_u_> 아, 그러니까 딱 맞추어서 꽉 채우든 중간에 여백을 넣거나 하든 오른쪽 왼쪽은 붙여서 깔끔하게 해야 있어보인다는 말씀이군요
<hacking_u_> 감사합니다.
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅅㅇ
<drake_kitty> 군대갔다오면 더 잘할수있음
<hacking_u_> ...
<grr> 오오 그거슨 군대버프
<grr> 아 이건 정말 3D 업종이구나..
<hacking_u_> ...
<grr> dk
<grr> 아
<grr> 끝판왕은 못깼어도 끝판왕 보스 버그 위치를 찾았다..
<grr> 퇴근해야지..
<drake_kitty> ㅅㄱㅇ
<imsu> drake_kitty, 도와주세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 헬프미~!!
<imsu> MS 에서 gtk compile 도와주실 분 안계신가요?
<imsu> pkg-config --libs --clfalgs gtk+-2.0
<imsu> 이거 하면 되는데 파일 컴파일이 안되네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<hacking_u_> 윽... 저는 홈페이지 배경이 안들어가는....
<drake_kitty> 아오
<drake_kitty> 좀 누워있었더만
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저의 sos 요청을 무시한 댓가? 막이래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> vc 다시 쓰기 싫은데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> gtk는 2.0? 3.0?
<imsu> 2.0 잉
<imsu> 이요
<drake_kitty> vc야 어차피 컴파일할때만 쓰믄 되는거고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 짱나 그래도 안되네요
<drake_kitty> eclipse cdt 깔기 싫은데
<drake_kitty> 난 code::block 써서.. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그거 좋습니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 일단은 mingw에서 hello world만 찍어보면 되는거지?
<drake_kitty> 시간은 좀 걸릴거여 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> mingw c 컴파일은 되는데 왜 gtk 는 안될까요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> gcc -o go test.c `pkg-config --libs --cflags gtk+-2.0`
<imsu> 이렇게 했는데 ;;
<imsu> 안됨 ㅠ
<imsu> 뭘 잘못했나;;
<drake_kitty> 디렉토리지정 하나도 안했네?
<imsu> ??
<imsu> drake_kitty, bin 폴더 환경 설정해 주면 되는거 아니에요?
<imsu> 환경변수에 폴더 위치 다 집어 넣어줘야 하나요?
<drake_kitty> 검색해도 잘 안 나오는구나 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 암튼 예전에 여기서 막혀서 포기 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 아 짬뽕나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 소스컴파일하는중
<drake_kitty> 걍 비절씨 쓰지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> ㅈㅅㅈㅅ
<imsu> 초보라서 라이브러리 잡는 법도 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 나지금소스컴파일부터 안됨
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 머임 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 흠
<drake_kitty> glib 설치하고
<drake_kitty> zlib 설치하고
<drake_kitty> 뭐 깔게 일케 많노
<imsu> 난몰라
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 vc 에서 lib 잡는 법 좀 갈켜주세요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그거라도 해보게 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 아 씐난다
<drake_kitty> 에러나
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 아오 빡쳐
<drake_kitty> 밥뭇나
<imsu> 네 먹었어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아놔 환경 만드는게 확실히 시간이 오래가 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kitty> 아왜먹어
<drake_kitty> 안먹었으면 와서 좀 먹고 좀 맞지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런 속셈? ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 아놔 돌겠네 컴파일이 안되서야 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 난 일단 진행중
<drake_kitty> 시간은 꽤 오래 걸릴듯
<imsu> 킁킁
<drake_kitty> 니가 오면 올때쯤 끝나것다
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 워메
<imsu> 또 에러 걸리셨습니까? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> gettext configure중
<drake_kitty> 걍 착수하지그려
<imsu> drake_kitty, 컴파일은 되게 만들었는데 영 껄적지근 하네요
<imsu> 착수하라니요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 걍 리눅스로
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴파일 되게 만들었음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 해놓으믄 컴파일만 내가 어찌 해주면 되잖아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴파일 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅊㅋ
<imsu> 근데 옵션을 제길 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 리눅스 깔린게 놋북이라서 작업하기 불편해서요 ㅠ
<imsu> 어쩔 수 없이 게임용 xp 컴터로 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> cmd 에서 pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0
<imsu> 이거 치면 옵션 나오길래
<imsu> 컴파일 옵션에다가 갖다 붙이니 되네요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어쩌란 말인가 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kitty> 나 아직 gettext 컴파일중 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 아니 컴파일도 안들어갔다
<imsu> 이거 그냥  pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0 이거만 치게 하는 법이 없나요?
<imsu> 아 짱나네
<imsu> mingw 는 다른가? ㅠㅠ
<drake_kitty> 걍 vc 쓰는게 빠를듯?
<imsu> makefile 에다가 그냥 저장해 놓고 써야겠다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어쩔 수 없음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 자~!! 이제 작업하러가자;; 니미 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> 드디어 컴파일 들어감
<imsu> 욜~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 베이스
<drake_kitty> gettext 컴파일중
<drake_kitty> 오늘안엔 hello world 찍것지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 죄송합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> http://drake.kr/59837
<drake_kitty> iconv 설치해야되네 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네?
<drake_kitty> 근데
<drake_kitty> 윈도우 유저 생각할거면 런타임을 같이 배포하는것보단 qt를 쓰는게 낫긴 할텐디..
<imsu> qt 어려움
<drake_kitty> 그렇긴함
<drake_kitty> ㅈㅅ
<imsu> 순간 한글로 qt 누르니 재밌는 글자가 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅄ 어려움 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 초개새?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런건 유저 입장에서 안써요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 이제 gettext 컴파일
<imsu> 그게 뭐에요?
<drake_kitty> libxml 설치해야됨 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐그리 설치할게 많나요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 그러게
<drake_kitty> 죽을래?
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 쿨럭
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저 아직 죽을시간이 없어요 ㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우리 밀먼저 죽여주삼 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근본 원인은 거기 있음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아놔 언제 짜노 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> 그러게 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대충 짜고 알아서 바꾸라고 해야지 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 다 짤 수 있으려나 모르겠네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kitty> 고생이 존나많다
<imsu> 제가 고생인가요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 밀님도 얼마나 짱나겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어쩔 수 없죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 블랙회사는 나와야해 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 난 왜 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 대인배!! ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㄲㅈ
<drake_kitty> 목요일이니 재미있는 만화가 많이 나오겠군
<imsu> drake_kitty, 대인배 형님 ~~ 굽신 ~~
<imsu> 자칭 백수는 시간이 없나요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헬프미~! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 코딩 능력이 안되 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> 나도 잉여라
<drake_kitty> 코ㄷ잉여
<imsu> 잉 뭔 말씀을
<imsu> 진짜 간만에 미친듯이 손이 빨라지는거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나 공부할 때도 이렇게 손이 안빨랐는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 커피한잔 마시고 혀
<imsu> 버닝 모드? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아씨 내일 수업 준비 해야하는데;; 1등급짜리;; ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<imsu> 라이브 수업해야겠다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 주특기 = 라이브 수업
<imsu> 막히면 둘러대기 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 에러나고지랄이야 또
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 죄송해요
<imsu> 근데 성격상 멈출수는 없으실듯 하고;;
<imsu> 커피한잔 드시면서 하세요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 타와써
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 요새 무선랜은 좋네
<drake_kitty> 3일동안 한번도 안끊겼었네
<imsu> 욜~~
<imsu> 저는 옆집거라 맨날 끊겨요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 뭐 그래서 지금 데탑을 쓰고 있는 것이기도 하지만 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 걍 무선공유기 하나 사라 ㅡㅡ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 저에겐 buy 란 없음 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이게 다 mb 때문 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u_> 으악... 갑자기 컴이 맛가려고하는...
<drake_kitty> 진짜 갔네
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잘가요~ ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> 아
<drake_kitty> 컴파일 20번 정도 실패하니 imsu를 죽이고 싶다
<drake_kitty> (선행 : yemharc부터)
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅈㅅㅈㅅ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kitty, 윈도우즈용 gedit 는 차마 못써주겠군요;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kitty> 윈도우는 notepad++ 짱짱
<imsu> 삭제하고 놋패 깔아야지 ㅎ
<drake_kitty> 아 configure 존나오래걸리는데 옵션 하나 깜빡했어 씨발
<imsu> 큭큭;;
<ndsin> dk
<ndsin> 아
<ndsin> 자야대는데
<ndsin> 와이셔츠 안다렸다니
<ndsin> 오마이갓 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> 면접 보러 가세요?
<ndsin> 아뇨
<drake_kitty> 엔신님은 인생이면접
<ndsin> 프로젝트 하는데
<ndsin> 고객사쪽에서 정장 입으라네여
<ndsin> 뭐 딱 100% 정장까진 아니더라도
<ndsin> 반팔 정장정도는 입어달라고 해서
<ndsin> 쿨비즈정도는....
<ndsin> 1년만에 구두에 정장바지 입고 있음...
<ndsin> 출근도 무슨
<ndsin> 8시 30분까지 해달래서
<ndsin> 요즘 매일 피곤해죽겠네요
<ndsin> 출근하는대도 1시간 더 걸려서
<drake_kitty> 음
<drake_kitty> 비싼동네군요
<imsu> 큭큭 완전 좋은 고객사~ ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 제조업 회사라 그런가봐요
<ndsin> 대신 건물은 끝내주더군요
<imsu> 흠흠;;
<imsu> 대외 이미지가 중요한가 봐요 ~ ㅎㅎ
<ndsin> 하흐
<ndsin> 잠도 못자고
<ndsin> 와이셔츠 다리고 왔네요
<ndsin> 이제 잡니다
<ndsin> 좋은밤되세요
<imsu> 역시 소스인사이트가 아직은 최고인가요? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 귀찮아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kitty, 확실히 익숙한걸 못버리겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 아 슬슬 짜증나기 시작하네
<drake_kitty> 요샌 정말 의존성 쩐다
<drake_kitty> 컴파일 해버리고 말겠어
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kitty, 괜히 저때문에 열폭 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<drake_kitty> 아 왜또 에러여 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> 화이팅;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kitty> 짜증나
<imsu> 큭큭
<imsu> 죄송해요
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 지금 그거 계속 하고 계시는거에요? ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 쿨럭;;
<drake_kitty> 환경구축중
<imsu> 저보다 더 열심이시네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 빡쳐서 vim까지 설치할라고 ㅡ.ㅡ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 9월달에 대학강의 나가려고 이력서 냈는데 잘 될려나 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 나도 바빠지면 우리 프로젝트는 무산될 위기 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 초고속으로 무산될 기세
<imsu> 안돼!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 몰라 정말 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 아.. 빡쳐
<imsu> 또 실패? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 열받아.........................
<drake_kitty> 이따가 vc로 static-lib로 hello world 하나 해둬야지
<drake_kitty> glib 컴파일중
<drake_kitty> ncurses는 안됐었음
<drake_kitty> 아니 지금도 안되고 있음 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 되는게 없구만유!!! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 지금 사소한 컴파일 에러 못잡는중 아놔 너무 오래 손을 놨어 ㅠ
<drake_kitty> 긁냐 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 효자손 대동이요~~!! ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 윈도우는 업뎃 했다고 자꾸 끌라 그러네
<imsu> 똑똑하닷! ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 효자손으로 맞고싶냐
<drake_kitty> 아 이거 쿼리하긴 좀 거시기하네
<drake_kitty> 콘솔의 비애
<imsu> 잉? ㅋㅋ
<imsu>  /q 아이디 하면 안되나요?
<drake_kitty> 소리도 안나고 쩝
<imsu> 아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 비프음 장착 해주세요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 해줘
<imsu> 띠릴~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 안되네
<drake_kitty> 아 irssi 꼬졌네
<imsu> 머가요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 소리가 안나
<drake_kitty> 아 이것만 컴파일하고 mingw 다시 설치해볼까
<imsu> 쿨럭;;;;
<imsu> 이시간에 접속하시다니!!
<imsu> 예밀씨보다 더하다;; ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 짱나 스타나한판하고 자야지 ㅠ
<drake_kitty> 헐
<drake_kitty> 이샛퀴
<imsu> 에러 잡았는데 다음 진행하기가 넘 귀찮아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 헉 벌써 5시네 ㅠ
<drake_kitty> 식고자라
<imsu> 네? 씻고 자라구요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 저 안씻는거 우찌 아셨데요? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 깨끗하신 드라케님~ 헤헤
<imsu> 아놔 덥다 더워 ㅠ
<drake_kitty> 긍게 씻고자
<drake_kitty> 아저씨냄새 쩐다
<imsu> 헉;;
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 이아니~~~~
<imsu> 아조씨가~!! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 컴파일은 성공하셨습니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 에라 모르겠다 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 일단 자고 보자 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kitty, 안녕히 주무세요 ~ ^^
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-11
<yemharc> .....
<drake_kitty> 음?
<drake_kitty> 헬로월드 한번 찍기 더럽게 힘드네..
<yemharc> 읭...
<yemharc> 무슨 헬로월드를 찍으시길래.........
<jangnan|mac> 12등급의 장난파동이 감지됩니다.
<drake_kitty> mingw에 gtk+를 소스컴파일
<jangnan|mac> 헬로월드 3시간 걸린 경우가 있엇는데
<drake_kitty> 지금 8시간쯤 된듯요
<jangnan|mac> 오브젝트 c 아이폰에뮬레이터에 찍는건데
<jangnan|mac> 책보고하는데
<jangnan|mac> 저자 자식이 없는 거를 책에 써놔서
<jangnan|mac> 저자 페이스북가니깐 문제에 대한 언급이 있어서
<jangnan|mac> 그거보고 해결 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<drake_kitty> yemharc: imsu가 윈도우용 바로 컴파일 할수 있게 준비해줬으면 좋겠다 해서 지금 제가 이러고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> 넷북 하드 바꾸고 나면 안드로이드를 올릴까요 (.......)
<drake_kitty> 멀티부팅 됩미다
<yemharc> 그건 아는데 스맛폰처럼 써보고 싶은 생각이 문득.......
<yemharc> 업타임 2천시간쯤 찍어볼 수 있을까나.....하는 느낌?
<yemharc> 그나저나 요즘 돌아가는 정황을 보면 애매하네요
<yemharc> 전체적으로 오픈소스 관련 사업들이 [견제]를 받고 있는 듯한 느낌이 드는건 착각일까요
<drake_kitty> 좀 자고 인나서 해야지
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<benjen> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aicelmgbddfgmpieedjiggifabdpcnln
<benjen> 지금 보고 있는 인터넷 화면을 찍어서 바로 페이스북에 공유가 되네요. 페이스북 사진첩에 등록되어 보여지는 방식입니다. 우아ㅗ
<jangnan|mac> 구글 플러스는
<jangnan|mac> 폰으로 찍어서
<jangnan|mac> 구글플러스 실행시키면 올라감
<jangnan|mac> 구글플러스 앱
<jangnan|mac> 그리고 웹이나 폰에서 글적을떄 써먹
<jincreator> 끙...한 메인보드에 다른 종류의 램 소켓이 있을수도 있구나...
<jangnan|mac> ㅇㅇ
<jangnan|mac> ddr2랑 ddr3공용 보드도 있는데
<jincreator> 근데 그걸 본체에서 선 다 뽑고 나사 다 풀고 메인보드 분리한 후 알았다는...
<jangnan|mac> 원래 그런거야
<jangnan|mac> 그래서 본체를 따면안되
<jangnan|mac> 뭔가 다뜯어서 다시 재조립하게 되거든
<jincreator> 뭐, 어차피 셀러론에서 펜4로 메인보드를 바꿔야하니 아주 헛수고는 아니겠죠...
<cartes9> jincreator, 우와.. 기브앤테이크시간에 뭐 받으셨어요?
<jincreator> 아뇨, 코분투 사무실에 있는 물건들입니다.
<jincreator> 어제 분도님께서 LG의 구형 슬림 PC 한대 더 가져오셨는데 하드 고정 부분이 없어서 다른 케이스에 이식하고 있어요.
<jangnan|mac> 거기 인터넷 못하잔아
<jangnan|mac> 외부망 열려있나
<jincreator> 아뇨, 잘 되는데요.
<jincreator> 안에서 밖 접속은 되는데 밖에서 안 접속은 안됩니다.
<jincreator> 대기업 PC 메인보드라 LED 포트의 +, -를 모르겠군요. 직접 해봐야 할 듯...
<jincreator> 에휴, 파워 선도 24핀짜리네...
<bundo> 아흐 ~~
<bundo> drake_kitty,  내전화 씹누만 쩝
<bundo> 전화좀 받어 ㅎㅎ
<benjen> 배부름
<benjen> 진크레이터님의 닭고기 반찬은 저를 행복하게 만들었습니다
<jincreator> (...)
<fascane> 흠?
<hacking_u> jincreator, 살아있나?
<jincreator> 응.
<hacking_u> 우리학교 교수님 사이트 들어가 봤어?
<hacking_u> 아님 지금 뭐 햐...?
<jincreator> 사~압지~일
<hacking_u> query 보소
<bundo> benjen 일일 페북 Dj 중인데 노래 하나 담벼락 남겨 줄까요?
<benjen> 네.
<benjen> 간이 침대에서 잠깐 졸았어요. 아주 좋아요. 제 몸 상태가 아주 좋아졌어요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 변절자 김지하인데... 그래도 갑자기 듣고 싶네요
<benjen> 오적..
<bundo> 다른거로 대처했습니다. 강분도 2007년 겨울 헤헤
<benjen> c++ 이 구동하기 위한 최소 사양이 어떤 것일까요.
<benjen> 요즘 나오는 넷북에서도 잘 돌아갈까요.
<bundo> 쩝 서대지 노래 하나도 모르는데... ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 잘 돌아가겠죠. 콘솔에서 c++로 hello world 짜면 10년 전 pc로도 문제 없습니다(...)
<bundo> hello world  본게 큐베이직 & 터보C  & 비베 4.0 이었는데...
<bundo> 아 그리고 gcc ㅎㅎ
<bundo> gtk GUI 포함 ㅎㅎ
<benjen> 제가 아는 어떤 분이 넷북을 사려고 하는데 c++이 데스크탑에서만 돌아가는 줄로 아시고 저에게 질문을 해왔어요.
<benjen> 넷북 아무거나 사도 잘 돌아갈 거라고 말해줄게요. ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> jincreator, 10년 전 컴퓨터는 너무 빠르지 않나...
<bundo> 어 hacking_u  노래 하나 페복서 줄까요 ?
<bundo> 일일 DJ gksmswnd
<bundo> 일일 DJ  하는 중
<bundo> hacking_u ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> readytoact  방가 노래 하나 들려 줄까요
<readytoact> ;;; 회의중입니다.
<readytoact> 분도님
<readytoact> 링크하나 드릴테니 파일 좀 받아주실 수 있으세요?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 여기 무선이 너무 느려서
<readytoact> 소스가 느린건가..
<jincreator> 응? 그럼 도로아미타불 아닌가요?
<jincreator> 분도님이 빨리 받으셔도 그걸 다시 받으실 때 느리게 받아지는데...
<bundo> readytoact 다운 받았는데 어떻게 하죠 우편으로 ?
<readytoact1> -_-..
<bundo> readytoact 그보다 나 페북 일일 DJ 니깐 노래 하나 담벼락에 남기죠
<readytoact> -_-
<readytoact> 아 이거머임
<readytoact> 소스가 느린건가
<bundo> 아푸칸이여 ?
<hacking_u> bundo, DJ가 이니셜은 아니겠죠....
<bundo> 디제이 몰라
<bundo> 디스켓 쟈키?
<hacking_u> ㅎㅎ 그냥 농담입니다
<bundo> DS는 아는데  = 강인구 = 돌쇠
<bundo> 돌쇠1호 라며 ?
<hacking_u> =ㅁ=...
<bundo> hacking_u 노래 맘에 드남 ?
<jincreator> bundo 님, 어제 주신 PC로 대대적인 삽질을 감행했습니다.
<bundo> 알아서 하셔 감전 조심하곻ㅎ
<bundo> 알아서 하셔 감전 조심하고 ㅎㅎ
<benjen> ㅎㅎ 오전부터 지금까지 진크레이터님은 열정을 다하고 있음을 제가 보증합니다
<jincreator> 근데 디스크 교체해서 우분투 11.10 띄워보니 노트북처럼 배터리 아이콘이 뜨네요(...)
<bundo> 암튼 대충컴하나 만드시고 난 나중 컴 부품 가져 갈꺼임 지금 사용하는 데탑
<jincreator> 현재 컴1를 위해 컴2대가 희생했습니다(...)
<bundo> 내 스타일은 알죠 = 알아서 마구 해봐 에요 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 하하, 네.
<bundo> 하다가 불 나면 그떄 연락 바람
<jincreator> 헉, 그럴 일은...
<bundo> 절대 방화범 아님을 제가 입증 해드릴께요 ㅎ
<jincreator> 오, 그건 좋군요.
<bundo> 사무실 시원하죠 ?
<jincreator> 네, 그럼요.
<bundo> 그럼 됬심 ~ ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 보고 싶은 책있음 역량프라자에 요구 하세요
<bundo> 책구입비가 월  20만원 입니다.
<jincreator> 아니, 그런 걸 왜 이제서야!
<bundo> 히
<jincreator> ...근데 PC 구입비는 없나요?
<bundo> 네.. 커뮤니티 사무실 그래도 좋찮아요
<jincreator> 뭐, 그렇기는 해요.
<jincreator> 근데 책 구입비가 1년에 240만원인데...커뮤니티가 그정도 책 구입은 필요 없잖아요? 그래서 든 생각이에요.
<bundo> 참 외국 전화는 안됩니다.
<jincreator> 네, 알고 있습니다.
<bundo> 쩝 외국전화 하면 내가 내야 되유 ㅠ,.ㅠ
<bundo> 명휘가 .. 흐흐
<bundo> 암튼 핸폰 전화도 맘 대로 하세요 ...
<bundo> 아 그리고 내 책상에 서랍 뒤지지 마세요
<bundo> 프르노 나와서 안됨
<bundo> 뽀
<bundo> 뽀르르 나오던가.. 음
<jincreator> 이미 다른 분이 모르고 열어보셨었는데...
<bundo> 서랍에 중요한 거 넣으면 열쇠 가져가십시요
<bundo> 전  중요한거는 아니라,, 걍열고 다녀요
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다.
<bundo> 아무튼 내 책상 서랍 열지 말아 주십시요 헤헤
<jincreator> 네, 알겠습니다만...이미 다른 분이 열으셔서...
<bundo> 이정도면 오픈이죠 ?
<jincreator> 네, 물론이죠.
<bundo> 내 명함집이나 영수증 등 사라지면 저 머리 아프거든요 그뿐이에요 헤헤
<jincreator> 하하, 알겠습니다.
<bundo> ^^;
<bundo> 다음주 우리 내장탕 어떄요 지하 1층에 내장탕 잘하는 집 있음 내가 쏩니더 ㅎ
<jincreator> 오, 좋지요.
<jincreator> 끙...메인 패널의 이어폰 단자에서 잡음만 나오네...
<bundo> 참 jincreator 사무실에 마우스, 없지 ?
<jincreator> 하나 있기는 한데 선이 꺾이면 작동을 안해요.
<bundo> 한개 다 필요하죠?
<bundo> 한개 더 필요하죠?
<jincreator> 아, 네.
<readytoact> gkdkr
<jincreator> 근데 사실 메인보드는 3개입니다.
<readytoact> 우분투에서 USB 로 포멧 하는방법즘;;;
<bundo> 무선 하나 보내 줄꼐요,,, ㅎㅎ
<benjen> 오... 20만원... 일단 우분투 책이 없어 보이는데요..
<jincreator> 오, 무려 무선 마우스!
<benjen> 무선! 무선~ ~ .. 충전기와 충전기가 없다면... ㅜ ㅜ
<jincreator> 현재 국내에 나온(한글인) 우분투 도서가 총 3권밖에 안되는군요. 한국의 모든 우분투 도서 다 살 수 있겠네요.
<benjen> 제가 무선 마우스 쓰는데요. 충전지 두개로 매일 충전해서 쓰느라 고생이 많아요. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<benjen> 충전지가 6개 정도 있으면 딱 조치요.
<benjen> AAA
<bundo> 마우스 AAA 끼면 보통 3~6개월 가지 않나요 ?
<bundo> AAA 두개
<benjen> 하루정도 가더라고요.
<bundo> 컥
<benjen> gimp에서 포토샵에서 봤던 채널별 그래프 화면 찾는데 안보이네요
<benjen> RGB 채널별 정보값을 그래프형식으로 보여주는 것이 있었는데...
<benjen> 히스토그램에 있군요. ~ ~
<benjen> 분도님 소유하신 마우스는 3개월 가나요?
<readytoact> 드헥
<bundo> benjen 드라케에게 노래 보낸중
<bundo> benjen  보통제 넷북 무선마우스 AAA 전지 6개월 갑니다.
<bundo> 안써서 그런가 ㅎㅎ
<benjen> 오~ ... 글쿤요.
<benjen> 제 충전지 에네루프 2개 넣어 쓰는데요.ㅜ.ㅜ 그렇게 오래 안가서 참 힘들게 쓰고 있어요.
<jincreator> 저희 집에도 그전에 무선 마우스(데스크톱용) 있었는데 몇달은 갔던 것으로 기억합니다.
<jincreator> 지금은 고장났지요.
<benjen> 혹시 컴피즈의 주석 처럼 화면에 글씨 쓰기 좋은 도구 있나요.
<jincreator> 스크린캡쳐->이미지 편집 프로그램으로 글씨 넣음->이미지 전체화면으로 보기
<benjen> !????
<benjen> 아아아아아아....
<benjen> 화면에 잠시 뿌려주는 것 같은 기능이 필요해요.
<benjen> 검색어를 뭘로 해야 구글에서 검색될까요.
<benjen> ubuntu linux screen writer  이렇게 했는데 .. 잘 안나오네요
<jincreator> 컴피즈의 주석 플러그인 이름이 영어로 notation일겁니다.
<jincreator> 잠시 찾아보았는데 마땅한 게 없는 것 같네요.
<benjen> ok
<jincreator> 컴피즈 주석이 너무 강력해 다른 개발자들이 별도로 개발할 필요성을 못느꼈을지도...
<bundo> 아참 benjen  사무실이죠 저에게  전화 좀 주세요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<benjen> 네..
<bundo> 010 9069 9653
<jincreator> 아니, 이런 건 귓속말로 하셔야죠.
<bundo> 9번 누루고 하세요
<jincreator> 이제 며칠 뒤면 대출 문자가 주르륵~
<bundo> 전 번호 공개에요 ..흐,흐
<bundo> 포럼에도 17번 쓴 번호라...
<benjen> Ubuntu draw line on screen software
<benjen> compiz 에 이미지 불러오기 부분은 도대체 어떠한 경우에 적용이 되는 것일까요.
<benjen> 참 묘한 기능인 것 같아요.
<benjen> 주석을 사용하기로 했어요. 캠타시아에서 봤던 기능을 찾으려고 하는데 안나옴.
<benjen> 이것 저것 만지다가 좋은 것 알아냈네요.  ① 향상된 데스크탑 확대   ㄱ)마우스 동작 탭 – 마우스 동기화 해제
<benjen> Gromit enables you to make annotations on your screen.
<benjen> 우아..
<benjen> ㅜ.ㅜ gromit 써보니, 컴피즈 주석 기능이 훨씬 안정적인 것으로 판명되었습니다. 삭제중.
<benjen> 귀여운 느낌표나 동그라미 같은 기능이 있는 줄 알았는데. 그건 없네요. 단순히 글씨 쓰듯.
<eb3ha4el> 무선 인터넷에 네트워크 비밀번호 어떻게 거는지 아시는분 계시나요..
<drake_kitty> eb3ha4el: 공유기로요
<yemharc> 야~ 야근이다~
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kitty> 스타나 한겜할까
<benjen> bundo
<benjen> 편지를 확인해주세요.
<grr>  /
<grr>  /_\
<bundo> benjen   너무 내용 좋습니다. ^^;
<bundo> drake_kitty  전화 안되어서 페이스북 담벼락에 쓴거에요 ..^^;
<drake_kitty> ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 아 근처에 피자스쿨같은거 좀 생길때도 된것 같은데 ㅜㅜ
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1313067995.png
<bundo> 스,샷 올리라기에.. ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> drake_kitty, 성공하셨습니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> imsu :: kernel panic
<imsu> 케엑~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼 우짠데요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 잉? 근데 키티 살아있는데요?
<drake_kitty> msys sandbox 위에 컴파일하려고 했던거지
<imsu> 아하~
<drake_kitty> 걍 vs2005에 시도해볼라구
<imsu> 헤헤
<jincreator> 끙...HHK Lite2를 선물받았는데 청소하려고 하니 망설여지네요.
<jincreator> 나사 중 하나가 스티커 밑에 있어서...
<imsu> HHK 가 뭐에요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일단 밥이나 먹어야겠따 ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> Happy Hacking Keyboard
<jincreator> 아니, 지금 시간이 몇시인데 아직 진지를...
<ndsin> 흠
<ndsin> 페북 괜찮나요?
<ndsin> 전 이상하게 느리네요
<jincreator> 아, 저도 그러네요.
<drake_kitty> 전 잘 되는데..
<jincreator> 페북에서 직원들도 바쁠거다 어쩌구 하더니만 이런 거였군요.
<jincreator> 큰 차이는 아니지만 확실히 느리네요.
<ndsin> ㅎ,ㅁ
<drake_kitty> 하긴 제경우 3년전까지 인터넷 속도 50kcps인데 있었으니까..
<ndsin> 음
<ndsin> 확실히
<ndsin> 은하영웅전설은 대박이구나
<ndsin> 한명의 천재가 세상을 바꿔놓는건
<ndsin> 예나 지금이나 마찬가지구나...
<imsu> jincreator, 수업이 이제 끝나서 ㅠ.ㅠ;; 이제 먹어요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kitty> 엔신님이 천재라는건가요
<ndsin> 아뇨
<ndsin> http://joongang.joinsmsn.com/article/aid/2011/08/11/5600603.html?cloc=nnc
<jincreator> 그럴 땐 수업 중간에 어려운 문제를 내고 풀어보라 시킨 사이에 드시면 됩니다.
<ndsin> 이 기사 보고 말한거에요
<BLackHO> 안녕하세요, 밤 늦은 시간에도 유저들이 많이 접속해있으시네요...
<drake_kitty> 저 이거 콘솔 -_-;
<BLackHO> 혹시, 모바일 유저분들 있으신짘
<drake_kitty> 웹브라우저 lynx입니다
<drake_kitty> 전 아잉폰 유저입니다
<ndsin> 확실히
<BLackHO> 하하, 모비일로 접속하셨나요?
<ndsin> 안드로이드에 비해 iOS가 더 잘만들어졌다고 생각하는데
<BLackHO> 모바일 << 오타 죄송합니다.
<drake_kitty> 이건 콘솔임미다
<ndsin> 기술적 이슈란 건 사회나 시장에서 보면 그게 전부는 아닌가봐요
<drake_kitty> 음.. 전 앱등이 입니다
<ndsin> 안드로이드가 대세가 될껀 어쩔수 없는듯
<BLackHO> 음, 안드로이드는 앱 유료 결제가 제일 불편합니다.
<drake_kitty> 뭐, 폐쇄성이란게 꼭 나쁘지만은 않은듯..
<BLackHO> 애플은 계정만들때 등록하지만 안드로이드는 할때마다
<BLackHO> 업데이트 부분 부럽습니다.
<ndsin> 폐쇄성이라는게 사용자 입장에서는 나브지 않지만, 기업 환경 유도하는 면에서 보면 스마트폰 초창기보다 안드로이드 시장이 더 커진 느낌이에요
<ndsin> 뭐랄까 애플 vs 얼라이언스(안드로이드연합) 에서 뭐랄까 수적 열세인 느낌?
<ndsin> 얼라이언스쪽에서 워낙 세계적으로 많은 기업들이 들어가있다보니
<ndsin> 그쪽에서 밀어주는게 정말 만만치 않은듯
<BLackHO> 안드로보이 캐릭터도 한 부분을 차지 했을듯하네요ㅋ
<drake_kitty> 그렇게 되므로써 오히려 저같은 앱등이들은 우월감이 쩔죠
<BLackHO> 삼성 키패드 정말 편하네요, 갤럭시 유저인데
<BLackHO> 천지인 방식이아닌 쿼티로 해두니
<BLackHO> 컴퓨터 관련해 irc채널 추천해주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<drake_kitty> 전 irc 여기만 접속..
<skyrounge> 안녕하세요
<skyrounge> 훔....
<skyrounge> 아무도 안계신가요??...
<skyrounge> anyone else?
<BLackHO> skyrounge, 안녕하세요
<skyrounge> 아 네 ;;
<skyrounge> 원래 조용하군요..;;
<drake_kitty> 뭔가 질문이 급해서 오신건가..
<skyrounge> 사실...ㅜㅜ...
<skyrounge> 질문이 있낀 있는데...
<skyrounge> 어려운건 아닌데...검색해도 안나와서요...
<BLackHO> 무슨 질문이신데요 <초보저입니다^^
<BLackHO> 뭐죠?
<skyrounge> 아.. 다름이 아니라..
<skyrounge> 우분투가 안꺼져서요...
<skyrounge> 왜그런지는 모르겠구...
<skyrounge> 시스템 종료를 누르면 꺼질때도 있긴 한데
<skyrounge> 안꺼질때가 더 많아요..
<BLackHO> 터미널에서 시도해보시죠
<drake_kitty> 그럴경우엔 전원버튼 4초.. 라던가..
<skyrounge> 터미널에서 sudo shutdown now
<skyrounge> 를...
<skyrounge> 헐..
<BLackHO> sudo shutdown now
<skyrounge> 그거하면
<skyrounge> 뭐 어쩌고 뜨고
<skyrounge> 안꺼져요...
<BLackHO> sudo shutdown -h now
<BLackHO> 상세히
<skyrounge> 그것도..
<skyrounge> 나중에
<skyrounge> 시스템이 유지르하기 위해서 종료됩니다. 뜨자나요 그 명령어 치면
<skyrounge> 거기서 더이상 진행이 안되요
<skyrounge> 결국 4초 누르거든요
<drake_kitty> 제가 쓰는 명령어는 sudo shutdown -hP now
<drake_kitty> 그리고 데몬중에 뭐가 안 꺼지나 본데요
<BLackHO> gnome-system-monitor로 확인해보시는게
<skyrounge> 데몬이요?...
<skyrounge> 그거
<skyrounge> 어떻게 확인하는거에요?
<BLackHO> 알트하고 에프투
<skyrounge> 시스템 로그 보시라는거죠?
<BLackHO> 아뇨
<drake_kitty> 어우 저는 뼛속까지 콘솔 유저라.. 이만할게요
<BLackHO> 일종의 시스템 프로세스의 일종인걸로 압니다.
<BLackHO> 업데이트가 진행중이지는 않는자
<skyrounge> 업데이트는..
<skyrounge> 제가 하지 않으면
<BLackHO> 아
<skyrounge> 실행이 안되는데...
<skyrounge> 알트..에프투에다가..
<skyrounge> 그놈시스템 모니터 잠시만여..
<BLackHO> 네
<skyrounge> 아..
<skyrounge> 여기서...
<skyrounge> 뭘 봐야하는거죠?...;;
<skyrounge> 프로세스?..
<BLackHO> 네
<BLackHO> 추정되는 시스탬 업댓같은
<skyrounge> 그중에..
<BLackHO> 보고 킬
<BLackHO> 잠시만요
<skyrounge> 뭐...
<skyrounge> 그래보이는게없어요
<skyrounge> update-notifier?
<BLackHO> 음
<BLackHO> 혹시모르니킬해보시죠
<skyrounge> dBus daemon은 ...
<BLackHO> 잘몰겟습니다
<skyrounge> 아...
<skyrounge> 리눅스..흐미..
<skyrounge> 그냥 최대절전만 써야겠네여ㅛ..
<skyrounge> 최대절전만 쓰는거문제안되죠?
<skyrounge> 뭐 쓰레기가 생긴다거나..
<skyrounge> 뼈속까지 콘솔유저님.;;
<drake_kitty> 네?
<drake_kitty> 아 저 지금 영화 보고 있어서 ㅋㅋ
<skyrounge> 최대절전...이요
<skyrounge> 시스템종료되신 써도 되는거죠>
<drake_kitty> 네 많은 분들이 그렇게 쓰죠
<skyrounge> 나중에 뭐 문제가 생기거나 그러진않겠죠?
<drake_kitty> 문제 생기면 4초 버튼누름
<skyrounge> 아..그래요?;;;
<skyrounge> 아 그리고
<BLackHO> ㅋ
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋ
<skyrounge> 다 진짜 그렇게 써요>
<skyrounge> 문제생기면 4초눌러요?
<drake_kitty> 음
<skyrounge> 낚시..ㅜㅜ
<BLackHO> 가능하면 리셋버튼
<drake_kitty> 그런 문제가 있으면 제경우는 걍
<drake_kitty> 윈도우 깔죠
<BLackHO> 전원이 계속공급읻히니
<BLackHO> ㅋㅋ
<skyrounge> 헐...]
<BLackHO> vnware
<skyrounge> 윈도우..헐..
<drake_kitty> 저 메인은 윈도우고
<skyrounge> 아..그리고...
<skyrounge> 아..
<drake_kitty> 노트북에 우분투를 콘솔로 사용중이에요
<skyrounge> 저도
<skyrounge> 넷북에다가
<skyrounge> 우분투 사용하는건데...
<bundo> 우분투가 머죠 ?
<drake_kitty> 뭐 영화같은거도 콘솔에서 다 보는데 ㅋㅋ
<skyrounge> 우분투...
<skyrounge> 리눅스 종류인데...
<bundo> 아하 ~
<skyrounge> 데스크탑에 맞춰진거래요...
<BLackHO> skyroung, 제가 잘 못 도와드려서 죄송하네요;; 아직 중2밖에
<bundo> 그리고요 ?
<skyrounge> 아니에요 괜찬아영 ㅎ
<skyrounge> 아...
<skyrounge> 그리고
<skyrounge> 오픈오피스도...
<skyrounge> 제가 뭘 건드렸는지는 전혀 모르겠는데
<skyrounge> 지우지는 않았는데
<bundo> 먹는건가요 우분투 ?
<skyrounge> 워드랑 액셀만 남아있던데..
<BLackHO> 우분투는 데스크탑에 맞쳐진 리눅스 계열의 OS입니다
<skyrounge> 우분투 버젼이에요.;
<bundo> 못먹죠 우분투?
<kolbe> 안녕하세요
<BLackHO> ㅋㅋ네
<drake_kitty> 우분투로 고기 얻어먹을수 있지 않나요?
<bundo> <== 저는 우분투 먹은 사람입니다 ㅎㅎ
<BLackHO> kolbe 안녕하세요
<kolbe> 여기 저번에 뵜던분들 다계시네요
<skyrounge> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<kolbe> 안녕하세요
<skyrounge> 음..
<skyrounge> 이거 우분투 재설치가 답인가요?
<skyrounge> 원래는 시스템 종료 잘 되었는데
<skyrounge> 드랍박스 설치하고부터 이런문제가 슬슬보이더라고요
<drake_kitty> 윈도우라면 재설치가 답이고
<bundo> 우분투를 왜 재설치 하지 음 ~~
<skyrounge> 드랍박스 지웠는데..
<skyrounge> 윈도우 아니구요
<skyrounge> 넷북에 온리 우분투에요
<BLackHO> 원도우는 기차너서
<drake_kitty> 리눅스의 경우 어떻게 삽질을 해볼수 있겠지만 굳이 추천은 안 하고요
<skyrounge> 윈도우는 진짜..하...
<drake_kitty> 걍 윈도우처럼 재설치 하면.. -ㅅ-
<skyrounge> 윈도우 깔면 진짜 한달에 한번씪 포맷...;;
<bundo> kolbe 구현 인감요 ?
<kolbe> 네
<kolbe> 제 세례명이에요 ㅋㅋ 분도님
<bundo> 엑스챗 잘 셋팅 해보셔
<kolbe> 넵
<bundo> 아하 꼴베  신부님
<skyrounge> ê·¸..
<kolbe> 분도님만 아실듯
<skyrounge> 우분투 11.04 어떤가요?
<skyrounge> 별로죠?
<drake_kitty> 11.04라..
<bundo> 막시밀리아노 = 꼴베
<drake_kitty> 일단 전 10.04 쓰고 있어요
<skyrounge> 저도 지금 10.04인데
<BLackHO> 네
<BLackHO> 저 10 19
<BLackHO> 10.10
<skyrounge> 10.10..흠..
<bundo> kolbe  여기가 우분투 한국 로코 공식 IRC 입니다.
<kolbe> 예ㅋㅋ 자주 들어오겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 이야 불곰이 스포어콜로니 잘 잡네 (저는 지금 스타쉽트루퍼스 보는중입니다)
<bundo> drake_kitty 신천에서 대학생 기억나남 .... 연대 잔디밭...
<drake_kitty> 넵
<bundo> 그떄 그 대학생이 kolbe 임
<drake_kitty> 아하
<drake_kitty> 그 욕 먹던 대학생분 말씀이시군요
<bundo> ㅋㅋㅋ
<kolbe> ㅋㅋ
<kolbe> 더먹었어야하는데
<kolbe> 드레이크님이 명언하셨는데 생각이 많아지면 행동이 없어진다고 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 오호 ~~ 멋지네
<drake_kitty> 제가 그런말도 했어요?
<bundo> 나도 액션을 중요시합니다 = 행동
<bundo> 그래서 지각생 좋아하죠
<drake_kitty> 뭐, 세계의 유명한 사장들 보면 생각이 없잖아요
<kolbe> 예
<kolbe> zz
<kolbe> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 스티브잡스 29살에 자기가 만든 회사에서 짤리고
<kolbe> 그때 드레이크님이 잡스말고 개발자 딴분 이야기 해주셨는데 까먹었어요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 마이크로소프트는 애플로부터 훔쳐놓고 제록스는 오픈소스였어라고 합리화하고
<drake_kitty> 워즈니악이죠
<drake_kitty> 잡스는 개발자 아니에요
<kolbe> 예ㅋㅋ
<kolbe> 벌써 24시가 다되가네요
<drake_kitty> 전 이제 영화감상모드로
<drake_kitty> 1시간후에 돌아오겠습니다
<drake_kitty> 영화감상모드 == 취침자세
<bundo> ㅋㅋ 페북에 피진 그림 올렸심
<kolbe> 남들은 몇년동안 런닝타임 갖는다는데.....죽어서 재부팅하다니 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아흐 동행 보는중
<kolbe> 그게 뭔가요?
<bundo> 어 KBS2 동행
<bundo> 아내가 잘 보는 군요
<kolbe> 아 티비를 안봐서;
<bundo> 나도 잘  안봄 ㅎ
<kolbe> 저는 아예 우분투로 옮기려고 자주쓰는 툴체인이랑 호환되는 것들 알아보고 있어요 ㅋ
<bundo> 이런거 멋지지 않나요
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1313075688.png
<bundo> 두번쨰
<bundo> [스크린샷] http://bundo.biz/screenshot/bundo-1313075708.png
<bundo> 쓸만 하다니까요 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 글꼴 이쁘죠? 흐
<kolbe> 예ㅋ
<kolbe> 저도 분도님처럼 맘대로 사용했으면 좋겠네요ㅋ 아직 gnu이 뭔지도 잘 몰라서 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 시간 & 관심이  이끌어 줄꺼로 봅니다.
<bundo> 나 컴 업그레이드 고민중 이에요
<kolbe> 네 그래서 아예 리눅스로 운영체제 옮기려구요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 지금 컴이 음
<bundo> == maria-12 시스템 정보 ==
<bundo> [운영체제] Linux 3.0.0-7-generic - Description:	Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) Release:	11.10
<bundo> [업타임] 11시간 6분
<bundo> [프로세서] Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (3114.278MHz Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz (3114.278MHz)
<bundo> [메모리] 전체: 993.8 MB | 사용중: 456.8 MB (45.96 %) | 남음: 537.0 MB (54.04 %)
<bundo> [그래픽] VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0e)
<bundo> [해상도] 1920x1080 픽셀 (508x286 밀리미터) | 색상: 24 비트
<bundo> [네트워크] Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<bundo> [사운드] Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 05)
<bundo> [디스크] 전체: 144.8 GB | 사용중: 40.8 GB (28.18 %) | 남음: 104.0 GB (71.82 %)
<bundo> 이도 파이선 스크립 입니다.
<kolbe> 오 신기하네요...
<jincreator> Alpha 3로 업데이트하시면 3.0.0.8 나옵니다.
<bundo> 스크립트로 대신 이방에 뿌리는 거죠
<bundo> [명령어]uname -a
<bundo> Linux maria-12 3.0.0-7-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 29 21:24:57 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<kolbe> uname -a
<kolbe> kk
<bundo> 이것도 스크립 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> jincreator 나 쓰는 컴 amd 4 이상 으로  업 그래이드 고민 중 임
<jincreator> amd4가 뭔지 잘 몰라서...
<jincreator> 아무튼 좋은 컴퓨터로 업그레이드하시기 바랍니다.
<bundo> 아 4 코어 줄여서 말한거죠
<jincreator> 분도님이 주신 서버도 4코어인데...2코어X2
<bundo> 이유는 내 컴 느려서 ... 우분투 11.10  장난 아님...
<jincreator> (...)
<bundo> 우분투가 XP 보다 느려지기 시작한건  7.10 입니다.
<jincreator> 사무실에서 셀러론+지포스6200+1GB로 우분투 11.10 쓰는데...죽을 맛이더군요.
<bundo> 컴피즈 기본 되고...
<bundo> 사무실 컴 도네이션 다시 받아 볼까 ? ㅎㅎ
<jincreator> 오, 좋은데요?
<bundo> 그래봐야 내가 기부 하지만 ... 쩝
<jincreator> (...)
<bundo> 도네이션 하라고 하면 쓰래기를 보내주드라고....
<kolbe> ....
<bundo> 코분투 사무실이  창고인줄 아나봐
<kolbe> 제가 지각생님한테 그런듯..
<bundo> 아니 그런거는 아니고
<bundo> 코분투 사무실이 안와본이는 먼 창고로 알거든요
<bundo> 쩝 ~
<kolbe> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 물론 꽁짜로 쓰는거지만 나름 누리꿈스퀘어 시설 좋커든요
<bundo> 거기서 우리가 젤 후진 컴 쓰는거 아녀 jincreator ?
<jincreator> (...)
<jincreator> 차마...부정할 수가...
<bundo> zz
<bundo> OTL.....
<kolbe> ㅋㅋ 제가 학교 컴 부품 하나씩 빼서 만들어 드릴꼐요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 공개SW협회 컴이 i7 인데 우분투 깔고 창 10개이상 뜨워도 잘 돌드만....
<jincreator> 사용 소감 : "어머, 노틸러스 아이콘을 누르니 창이 바로 뜨네!"
<bundo> kolbe  olc.oss.kr 에서 제 강좌 보세요
<bundo> 그거 우분투서 못보아서 제가 참 소개 하기 그렇습니다.
<kolbe> 와 ㅋㅋㅋ 분도님이다
<bundo> i7 진짜 빠름
<bundo> 아 아들컴에 투자 해주는 불쌍한 강분도
<bundo> 울 아들 둘인데 둘다 ㅁ쓸만 한디 내가 잴 후지무,.ㅜ
<kolbe> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 이번에 진짜 업해야징 흐흐
<bundo> 참 코분투 64비트용은 아들 컴에서 만들었답니다.,
<bundo> 요즘은 방학이라 아들이 컴 몼쓰게 함 ,,,, ,OTL...
<kolbe> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> zja akfdpdy
<bundo> 컴 말에요 저는 연연안해요
<bundo> 전 전에말했듯이 컴 없이 공원에서 머리로 컴파일 합니다. ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 이만 자러 갑니다...
<bundo> jincreator 잘자요
<kolbe> 쉬세요
<bundo> kolbe  진크레이터 높는자리에 있어요 그래서 저도 조심하죠
<kolbe> 고수들은 그러더라구요 ㅋㅋㅋ 저희 교수님도 손으로 컴파일한다는
<bundo> 대학교1학년인데....
<kolbe> 아 ㅋㅋ 저번에 말하신 분이구나
<bundo> 코분투 사무실 실장 입니다. 8월 말까지...
<bundo> 그래서 저도 꼽사너느 중입니다.
<bundo> 그래서 저도 꼽사는 중입니다.
<kolbe> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> .. ㅠ,.ㅠ
<kolbe> 분도님은 안주무세요? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 전 보통 2시에요
<bundo> 아 다행히 오늘은 근무하는 날아니군요
<bundo> 지구방위대 .... ..
<bundo> 지;구 방위대에서 누가 여자한테 제일 인기 있는 줄 아시나요?
<drake_kitty> 아 영화 다봤당
<kolbe> 누군지 모른다는...
<kolbe> ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 베트맨  = 갑부라능
<kolbe> 그럼 베트맨이겠네요
<BLackHO> 안녕히주무세요
<BLackHO> 5시에운동갈생각하니
<BLackHO> ㄷㄷ
<bundo> 최불암형 은퇴후 여기도 많이 변했습니다.
<BLackHO> 그럼
<bundo> BLackHO  나중 또 봐요
<kolbe> 쉬세요
<BLackHO> 네 내일 이시간줌 둘어와잇을겁니다
<BLackHO> 네
<BLackHO> 감사랍니댜
<BLackHO> 감사합니가
<BLackHO> 다
<BLackHO> 안녕히주무새뇨
<drake_kitty> 이제 슬슬 QT짓을 해볼까..
<BLackHO> 주무세요
<BLackHO> Discinnect
<drake_kitty> Perl짓도 괜찮은데
<BLackHO> Disconnect
<bundo> drake_kitty 오픈데스크탑 오알지 아시남
<bundo> 거기 QT 로 나온거 많치요
<drake_kitty> 아하!
<bundo> http://opendesktop.org/
<bundo> apps 쪽 보심 참 많죠 ..
<bundo> 대충 중복 안되게 만드세요 ㅋ
<drake_kitty> 네?
<drake_kitty> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 저기에 있고 없고가 중요한게 아니지요
<drake_kitty> qt는 단지 껍데기로 쓸겁니다
<debianuser> quit
<debianuser> exit
<imsu> drake_kitty, 페이스북 글 봤어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ ㅈㅅ ㅡ.ㅡ;;;;
<BLackHO> 안녕하세요^^, 오랜만에 보는 반가운 분들도 보이시네요^^
<BLackHO> cartes9님, crispy님, kolbe님, Seony님 까지
<BLackHO> kolbe님은 어제 밤에, 만난 것 같기도 하네요^
<kolbe> 안녕하세요
<BLackHO> kolbe, 안녕하세요^^
<BLackHO> 잠시, 시스템 복원좀 하고 오겠습니다^^ 금방 걸립니다^^그럼...잠시
<Desktop^BLackHO> 컴백했습니다^^
<kolbe> 혹시 geany에서 avr 컴파일 해보신분 계신가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-12
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<lyuso> 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<lyuso> 네. 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 요즘 인텔 그래픽 카드가 얼마나 편한 것이었나를 느끼고 있습니다.
<lyuso> 네.
<lyuso> nVIDIA 가 다음으로 편하고 ATi 가 가장 셋팅하기 어렵죠.
<lyuso> 개인적인 경험입니다.
<jincreator> 그 nVIDIA인데...T.T
<lyuso> 그래도 모니터 여러개 쓸 때 제외하면 어려운 일은 거의 없던 것 같네요.
<jincreator> 그냥 드라이버를 설치하니...화면이 아예 안나오네요.
<jincreator> 어쩌다보니 다시 잘 나왔는데...메인보드 교체하니 또 안나오고...
<yemharc> 음......
<yemharc> ATi라고 딱히 어려운 시대는 아닌데요...
<jincreator> 여기 그래픽카드가 GeForce 6600GT와 RADEON9250 있는데...전자가 낫겠지요?
<yemharc> jincreator: 네 6600이 더 좋습니다
<jincreator> 끙...빨리 드라이버가 잡혀서 체감할 수 있어야 하는데...
<jincreator> Firefox 다음 버전이 4일 뒤에 나오나보네요.
<jincreator> 응? 바이오스 설정 바꾸니 또 화면이 뜨네!?
<jincreator> OS는 건드린 것 없는데...뭐지?
<benjen> jincreator 내일도 이곳에 문은 열려 있을까요
<yemharc> ?
<zeitung> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<benjen> 직원 카드가 있어야 한답니다. ㅜ ㅜ
<zeitung> 뭐좀 여쭙고자 찾아왔습니다;;;;;
<yemharc> 네
<zeitung> 동영상에서 소리만 뽑아 내려고 하는데
<yemharc> http://verejun.blogspot.com/2011/05/linux.html
<yemharc> 요렇게 하시면 간단하게 됩니다
<zeitung> mplayer -vo null -dumpaudio INPUT.AVI  -dumpfile OUTPUT.MP3 이런 명령어도 있긴한데
<zeitung> 이걸 스크립트로 어떻게 써야할지 잘 모르겠습니다.
<yemharc> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?t=10960
<yemharc> 스크립트로요?
<yemharc> 음..... 여기 쓰긴 조금 길어지려나
<zeitung> 포럼 글 중에도 asf를 mp3로 변환하는 스크립트도 있긴 한데 어느 부분을 바꿔야할지 모르겠더라구요
<yemharc> 지금 쿼리 보낸것 정도면 그냥 간단하게 될겁니다
<lyuso> 음...
<yemharc> 그리고 굳이 어렵게 하실거 없이
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> gui 툴을 사용하시는 편이 더 편하실겁니다.
<yemharc> grr: 오랫만이에요
<zeitung> 아 감사합니다.
<zeitung> 스크립트를 배우고자 하는 것도 있어서 찾아봤거라서요
<grr> ni hao\
<yemharc> 스크립트는 그다지 어렵지 않아요
<grr> yemharc: 뭣좀 물어보고싶은게있습미다
<yemharc> grr: 아니 물어볼 사람이 따로있죠 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: 뭔가요?
<grr> yemharc: ls로 파티션에 남은 용량을 확인하려면 어떻게 해야하나요...
<yemharc> df -h
<yemharc> ...
<lyuso> ...
<yemharc> 폴더는 du -h
<grr> 감사합니다 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ...
<lyuso> 오랜만에 듣는 명령어네요
<yemharc> 근데 파티션 용량은 갑자기....
<lyuso> 학교 서버 쓰다보면 하루한번 꼭 체크하던건데
<grr> 아.. 역시 리눅스를 쓸줄으 ㄹ몰라서 문제 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 에이...뭐 그런거 몰라도 되요 -_-)...
<grr> 잡다? 기초지식? 들을 잘 모르니..
<yemharc> 그런거야말로 그냥 뒤지면 다 나오잖아요
<benjen> 이런 질문이 들어왔습니다.
<benjen> 질문 인용.
<benjen> “어제 물어본 노트북인데...
<benjen> 레노버 ThinkPad Edge 0328-RP7 인데...
<benjen> 운영체제가 64비트인데 윈도우XP 다운그레이드가 가능하다고 나와있네...
<benjen> 여기에 C++빌더가 돌아갈지 알아봐 줄 수 없나?
<yemharc> 희안한 질문이네요
<yemharc> 그야 비트수(..) 맞으면 돌아가겠죠
<lyuso> 신기한 질문.
<lyuso> 돌아가겠죠(2)
<grr> 일단 저질러 봅니다(3)
<benjen> ㅋ
<grr> 요즘 눈치본다고  irssi 못들어왔어요
<grr> 지금도잠깐잠깐
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> grr: 왜 야근하게 되는지 알거같나요
<lyuso> ㅋㅋ
<benjen> 진크레이터님... 밥먹으러 갑시다. 우리의 장소가 조금 후 위협 받을지도 모르니까요.
<yemharc> grr: 얘기 들었나요
<yemharc> php보이 해고입니다
<lyuso> 진크님은 직딩이시군요
<jincreator> 코분투 사무실입니다(...)
<jincreator> 아무튼...밥먹으러 갑니다.
<lyuso> 오오 직딩.... 아래쪽에 식당가시는군요
<yemharc> 코분투 사무실은 월급 빼고 대부분을 지급합니다
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc: 들었습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> yemharc: php보이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그래서 나만 죽어날 줄 알았는데
<yemharc> 왠지 하는 일이 그닥 변화가 없는거같..........
<yemharc> bundo: 안녕하세요
<bundo> jincreator,  있남 ?
<bundo> yemharc,  방가 방가
<yemharc> 밥먹으러 갔어요
<bundo> 크크
<yemharc> 한 5분쯤 전에
<grr> ni hao
<lyuso> 숭숭숭 가는군요
<lyuso> guten tak =)
<bundo> 헉 슈슈슝 다니라고 했는데...
<bundo> 터보 기능이 약한듯
<lyuso> 백색 가로무늬근이 덜 발달되었을 지 모릅니다.
<yemharc> ...이선희씨는 전국투어 콘서트라면서 왜 서울서는 안하지 orz
<bundo> 올동네 여자 후배가 이선희 팬클럽(다음카페) 회장인데...
<yemharc> 팬클럽은 고딩때 좀 참여해봤는데
<yemharc> 저랑은 좀 안맞더라구요
<bundo> 난 이선희를 처음이자 마지막 본게... 인천 제물포 인하다방서 1985년도임
<bundo> 입구에서 부닺침
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 사인이라도 받아두시지 그러셨어요
<bundo> 그때 무지 덕순이 였음
<bundo> 흐~
<bundo> 나하고 4살차이던가 그럴꺼임
<bundo> 최진실은 나하고 동갑
<bundo> 그러나 난 7살 학교감
<bundo> 내가 1년 선배고
<yemharc> 64년생이니까 올해 47이던가 그럴겁니다
<bundo> 이선희는 3년 후배 ..
<bundo> 인천전문대 말여
<bundo> 그거 학비내면 가는데 였음
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> 그 당시에 전문대인데 음악서클이 있었던거네요
<bundo> 우리 우분투도 음악 써클 만들까?
<bundo> 우리규모가 인천전문대 보다 큰데... ㅋ
<yemharc> 음악은 듣는 재주 뿐이라 ㅋㅋㅋ;;
<bundo> 내 기타리스트 사진 보았나? 페북서 ㅋ
<yemharc> 네 봤어요
<yemharc> 소리는 안[보]이지만요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 사실 초채연인가가 기타 잘치는거 같음
<bundo> 조채연
<yemharc> 오호
<yemharc> 그분 중학생이지 않았던가요
<bundo> 고1이던가 중3이던가
<yemharc> 능력 좋은 친구네요
<bundo> 난 진짜 노래 잘했는데..
<bundo> 우분투 하면서 음치 됬심
<yemharc> 술 너무 드셨어요 ㅋ
<bundo> 한 6년 노래 안한거지요
<bundo> 아 마크 없으니깐 심심하네 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 기복이 =마크
<bundo> 기목이
<bundo> 서니는 한국 와 있겠군 음
<yemharc> 그제인가 비행기표랑 준비하시더군요
<lyuso> 우분투 음악이라
<yemharc> 음....
<yemharc> GNU Hurd 프로젝트는 여전히 진행중이었네요.....
<yemharc> (파기된줄 알고 있었는데)
<bundo> 이번주 연휴 짱이네요
<lyuso> 예전에 정글 그루브 느낌으로 만들다가 때려친 우분투 뮤직이 있지만
<lyuso> 기타랑은 전혀 무관하니 통과하고....
<bundo> 기타 = /etc
<jincreator> 밥먹고 왔습니다!
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<bundo> jincreator, 사무실인가요 ?
<jincreator> 네.
<bundo> 사무실 전화로 전화좀 주세요
<jincreator> 네, 잠시만요(이동시간+전화번호부 찾는 시간+거는 시간)
<bundo> 네 ㅎ
<bundo> 코분투 CD 로 1장 잘 부쳐 주세요
<bundo> ㅋ
<bundo> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18597
<bundo> Ross 라는 유저임...
<bundo> 흐
<yemharc> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=18597
<yemharc> 이궁
<bundo> 왜 따라 붙이기 하나유 yemharc  g
<yemharc> putty로 irssi인데
<yemharc> 마우스 버튼 두개 동시에 누르니 그대로 긁어서 보내버리네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 지금 놋북 하드가 사망하셔서
<yemharc> 별 수 없이......
<benjen> cobuntu 씨디를 쏘~ 오 다' ~
<yemharc> 게다가 익스플로러도 필요한 상황이라 윈도거든요
<bundo> gkgk
<bundo> 하하
<drake_kitty> yemharc: 근데 하드가 사망한건 확실한거에요?
<yemharc> drake_kitty: 네, 완전히 돌아가셨습니다
<drake_kitty> 보드가 나갔는데 SSD를 샀다면?
<benjen> :benjen을 다른 것으로 바꿀 예정입니다. ㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kitty: 아직 안 샀어요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kitty> 어우 끔찍해
<yemharc> 다음주에 서비스 센터 갔다가
<yemharc> 점검하고 ssd로 교환하려구요
<yemharc> 근데 조금 불안하긴 해요
<yemharc> 하드디스크가 제대로 인식이 안되는데, 막상 배드섹터에 의한 증상이랑은 좀 틀려요
<bundo> 요즘 이상하게 계속 비오네요
<bundo> 따라서 내 몸도 쑤심 ... 컥 .흑흑
<benjen> keepass 가 256bit 암호화 사용하지요?
<benjen> 무지 김.
<benjen> 128보다 2의 88제곱.
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 이대로 안드로이드 소송 패소하게 되면 MeeGo가 대안이 되려나.......
<drake_kitty> ㅂㅅ를 배웁시다
<drake_kitty> 헉 오타 qt
<kolbe> 혹시 지니라는 에디터 잘 사용하시는 분 계신가요? ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 저요 ㅋㅋ
<bundo> 아 거실서 둘쨰 아들하고 영화 계속 봐야지
<kolbe> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 42인치임 으하하 ~~
<kolbe> 부자시네요
<yemharc> 아....이 더러운 터미널 중독증......
<bundo> 부자자 에요
<bundo> 아들 둘 ~ 자자
<yemharc> 마우스만 깔짝이려니 가슴이 답답하고 손이 근질거리고.......
<drake_kitty> 자자 빙크스
<bundo> 락스페이스에서 mysql 다룰 줄 아는 사람 구한답니다.
<bundo> 락스페이스 세라님 진자 미인임 ㅎㅎ
<bundo> 그리고 락스페이스 분위기 좋은 회사죠
<bundo> yemharc, 관심 없나?
<yemharc> 락스페이스 회사는 무척 끌리는 곳이네요
<yemharc> 근데 mysql이라....
<bundo> apt-get install mysql*
<bundo> 이거 알면 되는 거 아닌가 ?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 흐
<yemharc> mysql은 그냥 초보 수준이네요...
<bundo> 암튼 포럼에 구인 스시라고 했음
<bundo> 암튼 포럼에 구인 글 쓰시라고 했음
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 근데 락스페이스는 정확히 뭘 주로 다루는 곳인지 아직도 감이 안잡혀요
<drake_kitty> 음 mysql이라..
<yemharc> 서버 호스팅인건지, 서버 솔루션 기술지원인건지
<drake_kitty> 근데 보통 oracle로 배우니까..
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<drake_kitty> ocp나 ocna 자격증 보유자 우대.. 이렇게 쓰면 좀더 효과가 있으려나..
<yemharc> 일단 mysql은 보안이 없다....라는게..
<drake_kitty> 음?
<yemharc> 보통 그렇게 여겨지잖아요
<yemharc> 잘못 알고 있는건가요?
<drake_kitty> 그럼 제가 쓰고있는 thoth 어쩌지..
<drake_kitty> sql 종류가 대단히 많죠
<yemharc> 네
<drake_kitty> sqlite oracle mssql mysql cubrid 등등
<drake_kitty> db보안 업체에서 일하는 동생이 있는데..
<drake_kitty> 그친구가 말하길 "우리회사는 사기꾼 집단"
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kitty> 원래 쿼리 3만개를 2초만에 찍었는데
<drake_kitty> sha1으로 암호화해서 쿼리 3만개를 2.5초만에 찍는대요
<drake_kitty> 사기가 아니면 어떻게 설명할 수 있겠냐고..
<lyuso> 엄
<yemharc> 읭.......
<yemharc> 그냥 2초인데
<yemharc> 암호화 해서 2.5초라..........
<drake_kitty> 자기네도 실제 솔루션이 있긴 하대요
<drake_kitty> 암호화하면 속도가 20배 정도 걸리는것..
<drake_kitty> 근데 클라이언트들이 아무도 사용하지 않는다고..
<yemharc> 뭔가 엉망진창인데.......
<yemharc> 뭐라고 해야하나......
<yemharc> 우린 OpenGL로 60프레임 나오고 WebGL로 55프레임 나오는데
<yemharc> 아무도 WebGL로 만든 웹페이지를 안써.....같은?
<drake_kitty> 잉
<drake_kitty> 우린 OpenGL로 60프레임 나오고 WebGL로 25프레임 나오는데 gdi로 55프레임 나오는것 쓸거야 <-
<yemharc> 아, 과연
<yemharc> 근데 어느쪽이던 감성이 어긋났어요 (엉?)
<grr>  /
<grr>  /.\
<drake_kitty> 어차피 mysql도
<yemharc> 여기 다른 의미로 감성이 어긋난 분 오셨군요
<drake_kitty> md5 hash에 sha1 crypt 다 있어요
<drake_kitty> 아니 sqlite에 있는거면 다 있다고 해야 하나?
<drake_kitty> 확실한 db 보안을 하려면 필수로 들어가야 하는것이, 내부 네트워크 구성이죠..
<yemharc> 사실 서버 보안이라고 하면 딱히 이거! 하고 찝을 수가 없죠.....
<yemharc> 근데 실무 돌아가는걸 보면
<drake_kitty> 외부망 - 서버(랜카드 두개) - 내부망 - 디비
<yemharc> 그런거 없고 언제나 사람이 구멍
<drake_kitty> 근데 대규모업체의 경우 그걸 모두 클러스터 구성을 해야 하는데
<drake_kitty> 거기서 돈을 좀 덜 쓰는거죠
<drake_kitty> 그리고 프레커들이 퍼가요~ 데헷 하면서 다 가져가는거죠
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kitty> 밀
<drake_kitty> 밀씨네 서버는
<drake_kitty> 분리되어 있슴까
<yemharc> 당~연히 안돼있죠
<yemharc> 유저 db서버는 idc 들어가 있습니다만
<yemharc> 사내 소스코드 svn(이라 하기도 민망한 삼바)서버는 그냥 내부망
<drake_kr> 아 노트북키보드 짱나 ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> 그런거 신경쓰고 있는 회사였으면
<yemharc> 제가 이러고 있겠습니까 핫.핫.핫.
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> svn은 삼바군요
<drake_kr> 암바를 걸어버릴까보다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐 암튼
<drake_kr> db보안보다는 그전에 미리 뚫리는게 많으니..
<drake_kr> youtube도 mysql을 사용했었죠
<drake_kr> 지금은 뭘 쓰는지 까먹었는데.. sqlite 쓰던가.. 암튼
<yemharc> 사실 서버 뚫린 상황이면 db 암호화고 뭐고 긁어가서 분석해도 되는지라.......
<drake_kr> youtube도 db보안 안 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 대신 그전단계에서 확실한 보안을 하죠
<benjen> 암바ㅋ
<drake_kr> bundo :: 써니옹은 만났습니까
<drake_kr> db 설계쪽에 4년차 개발자라면.. 찾기도 힘들고 연봉도 쎌텐데..
<yemharc> db설계로 4년차 하고 있는 사람이면 DBA 트리 탄 사람이라고 봐야 할텐데요.....
<benjen> 하늘색 옷을 입고 있고 머리는 파마를 했고 안경을 쓴 분이 갑자기 들어왔다.
<benjen> 그러더니 cent os 설치된 끝쪽 컴으로 갔다.
<benjen> 모니터를 뽑아서 들고 나갔다.
<benjen> 컴퓨터와 모니터가 하나씩 사라지고 있는 느낌이다.
<benjen> 혹시 넷북 추천해주실 수 있나요?
<yemharc> MacBook Air?
<benjen> c++ 작업용으로 쓸 것 같은데요. 시야각 넓고 통풍 잘되는.
<benjen> 30만원 선으로요. ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 아톰? -_-
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 중고를 구입하셔야겠네요
<yemharc> 근데 확실히 30만원대면 중고품을.......
<benjen> 요즘 새것은 30만원 넘나요.
<yemharc> 암만 넷북이어도 쓸만한거면 40정도는 하니까요
<yemharc> 그리고 크기도 상당히 중요한 문제입니다
<yemharc> 코딩을 편하게 할거라면 적어도 13인치는 되야 할거에요
<yemharc> <-이러는 전 10인치로 합니다만
<drake_kr> 14인치 정도가 딱 적당하기는 하지만..
<yemharc> 근데 14인치면 그냥 데탑쓰고 말죠
<drake_kr> 13.1인치 최고
<drake_kr> 하지만 가격이..
<drake_kr> 대충 400만원쯤
<yemharc> 뭘 추천하실 셈입니까 (.....)
<drake_kr> vaio z139
<yemharc> .....................................
<yemharc> 싸웁시다!
<drake_kr> 13인치는
<drake_kr> 그거밖에 없는것 아니었어요?
<yemharc> 지금 원하는건 자전거지 UFO가 아니잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 코딩용이라..
<benjen> ㅋㅋㅋ
<benjen> HP Mini 110-3624TU 1
<benjen> 인텔 / 아톰 / N570 (1.66GHz) / LED 백라이트 / 10.1인치 / 1024x600 / 250GB / 1GB / DDR3 / 옵션(선택사항) / 7 스타터 / 인텔 / GMA 3150 / 시스템 메모리 공유 / 1.4Kg / 6cell / 100Mbps 유선랜 / 802.11n 무선랜 / 웹캠 / 블루투스 3.0 / USB 2.0 / 멀티 리더기 / 색상: 블랙 판매몰 : 110등록월 : 2011.03상품의견 : 11
<benjen> 사용기 넷북 소비전력이 높음
<benjen> 판매조건	판매몰	최저가	묶음상품
<benjen>  정품	110	287,000원	
<drake_kr> -ㅅ- 1024x600은 진짜 아니다..
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 그래도 1280정도는 되야.....
<yemharc> 사이즈가 중요하다니까요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저같으면 그냥 모니터를 살듯..
<drake_kr> 30인치루
<drake_kr> 키보드는 내것
<drake_kr> 가져가고..
<yemharc> 사실 정말 편하게 코딩하고 싶으면 적어도 모니터 3개에
<yemharc> 각각 24인치 이상은 되야 (........)
<benjen> lcd 모니터는 따로 사서 보는 것도 있군요...
<drake_kr> 저같으믄 걍 30만원짜리 베어본..
<benjen> 그런데 그렇게 구입하면.... 듀얼코어 놋북 구입하는 것과 가격이 얼추 비슷하겠
<drake_kr> 키보드는 한 http://iomania.co.kr/frontstore/Item/item_zoom.asp?item_num=1529&catalog_num=103897&mart_id=iomall&level=yes&mother_catalog_num=103895 요런거
<drake_kr> 30만원이면 키보드+아크릴키캡 몇개+키보드가방이면 끝나는군요..
<drake_kr> 근데 코딩용이라고 아톰 사면 피볼걸요
<drake_kr> 저 컴파일 시간 너무 오래 걸려서 짜증남요
<yemharc> 스크립트 언어를 찬양합시다?
<benjen> 넷북은 2Gb 메모리가 없네요.
<benjen> 거의
<benjen> ASUS EEE PC 1215N Duo ION2
<benjen> 인텔 / 아톰 / D525 (1.8GHz) / LED 백라이트 / 12.1인치 / 1366x768 / 320GB / 2GB / 옵션(선택사항) / OS 미포함 / 엔비디아 / ION2 / 시스템 메모리 공유 / 1.46Kg / 6cell / 100Mbps 유선랜 / 802.11n 무선랜 / HDMI / D-SUB / 웹캠 / 블루투스 / USB 2.0 / 멀티 리더기 / 블록 키보드 / 색상: 레드, 블랙, 실버 판매몰 : 27등록월 : 2010.10상품의견 : 82
<benjen> 판매조건	판매몰	최저가	묶음상품
<benjen>  정품	27	399,000원	
<benjen>  리퍼비시	2	350,000원	
<yemharc> 괜찮네요
<yemharc> 근데 CPU가 좀 아쉽......
<benjen> 오픈오피스에 부가기능 설치하려는데 오류뜨네요.. 자바도 설치되어 있는데.
<benjen> http://i56.tinypic.com/73kzlj.png
<benjen> 설치가 뭔가 안되어 있다는 글일까요
<drake_kr> 525면 듀얼인가
<benjen> http://i56.tinypic.com/73kzlj.png
<benjen> Full-featured office productivity suite
<benjen> 이것 뭔가 멋있어 보임.
<benjen> 소프트웨어 센터가 멈춤.. 설치를 눌러도 0%에서 안 움직임.
<benjen> 시냅틱이 범인.
<benjen> Full-featured office productivity suite . 이것 설치하니까 부가기능 설치할 때 오류안나옴.
<benjen> 다음 클라우드에서 음악, 동영상 공유 불가.
<benjen> 그러나. 진크레이트님은 묘안을 알고있음
<lyuso> 진크님 벌써부터 묘족이 되시는거군요
<benjen> 동영상을 비밀번호 걸고 압축하면 헤더를 읽을 수 없기에 다음도 속수무책일 것이라고 함. .. ...
<benjen> 해보지는 않았습니다
<hacking_u> jincreator, ping
<imsu> 안녕하세요 !~
<hacking_u> imsu, 안녕하세요!
<drake_kr> 업데이트 오래걸리네 쩝
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 어떤 업데이트요?
<drake_kr> xp요
<hacking_u> GIMP 컴파일을 위해 XP 시스템 업데이트를...
<hacking_u> 저는 갑니다
<grr>  /
<grr>  /_\
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> hi
<yemharc> 아니 이게 무슨소리얔ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> SSD는 CPU가 받쳐줘야 쓸만하단건 대체 무슨소리욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> i5 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 저 패넘x3 때 ssd 써봤는데 쩔었었어요... 아무리 그래도 ssd가 일단 갑이죠..\
<yemharc> grr: 아니 그게 아니구요
<yemharc> 컴퓨터 부품간의 전송속도때문에 CPU가 안 받쳐주면 SSD빨 못받는단 개드립이 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 이야... ssd가 기가대의 영역으로 진입했나 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 HDD가 기가급으로 진화하면
<yemharc> 왠지 다른 부품은 페타급으로 올라갈듯한......
<drake_kr> 흠?
<drake_kr> 걍 ssd는 있으면 좋은거지
<yemharc> ssd는 요새 어디게 괜찮나요?
<grr> 셋별께 짱이죠... 가격도 짱이고...
<drake_kr> 외계인 잡아먹고 만드는 잉텔
<grr> 성능은 2~3빠따먹고..
<yemharc> 오오미 SATA3는 가격이 참.........
<drake_kr> 와 개짜증나네 드디어 커널 패닉이구나
<drake_kr> 언제 나오나 했다
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> 노트북이요
<yemharc> 읭....
<drake_kr> 알흠다운 [    2.630789] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<drake_kr> 업뎃하자마자 이지랠 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> git-daemon은 설치하면 안되는거구나 헬헬
<drake_kr> 빌어먹을 runit
<yemharc> 고민되네.....
<yemharc> 60gb....면 일단 그냥 쓰는데엔 문제 없을거 같긴 한데 (...)
<yemharc> 가격이 넷북 가격의 절반 약간 안되는........ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<yemharc> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=PC&prod_c=1366165&cate_c1=861&cate_c2=32617&cate_c3=32623&cate_c4=0
<hacking_u> 윽 이곳은 지하철입니다
<yemharc> 대충 이정도 생각중입니다만
<drake_kr> 돼지 모가지에 진주 목걸이
<yemharc> 바로 그거죠
<yemharc> 그래서 고민인거에요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 사실 제일 좋은 방법은
<yemharc> 꽤 좋은 SSD를 산 다음
<drake_kr> 지금 쓰시는 노트북 cpu는요?
<yemharc> 넷북을 바꾸는...........
<yemharc> AMD APU 브론조 1G 2core
<drake_kr> 흠..................................
<yemharc> 어딜 어떻게 봐도 진주목걸입니다
<drake_kr> 졸라애매
<hacking_u> 설마 넷북에다 다시려고 ssd를...
<yemharc> hacking_u: 지금 하드가 망가졌거든요
<yemharc> 뭣보다 전 데탑이 없죠
<hacking_u> ...
<hacking_u> 그냥 중고 넷북이나 중고 HDD를 사심은
<yemharc> 그냥 AS받아도 되요 (...)
<yemharc> 근데 이참에....라는거죠
<yemharc> 그리고 보통 넷북은 1년정도 쓰고 중고처분 하거든요
<yemharc> 그럼 SSD만 떼다 다음 넷북에 장착....을 할까 하는 생각도 해보는건데
<hacking_u> 그거 나쁘진 않은 듯...
<hacking_u> 근데 60GB는 좀 부족하지 않나요
<drake_kr> yemharc: 랩탑에 esata 있어요?
<drake_kr> (내가 뭘 바라는거지)
<hacking_u> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: ...아시면서 왜 바라시는겁니까
<drake_kr> 그래도 호.. 혹시나 해서..
<yemharc> 아니 정말....맨날 바이오같은 UFO만 보지 마시라니깐욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> usb로 부팅하고 내장 sata 포트를 연장합니다〈
<hacking_u> (이건...)
<drake_kr> usb3나 esata만 있어도 일단 외장으로 들고다니다가 시간날때 built-in
<drake_kr> 아니 시간날때.. 라기보다는 내킬때
<hacking_u> 그건 뭐죠 빌트인은
<drake_kr> 내장
<hacking_u> 으잌ㅋㅋ 그러니까 일단 외장으로 시스템 구성해서 쓰다가 나중에 빌트인으로-라는 말씀인가요
<drake_kr> 네
<drake_kr> 그러고보니 이번에 제가 뽐뿌넣은 제품들은 모두 usb3에 esata가 있군요
<drake_kr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSnIXfoSU6I <- 이것이 바로 built-in 입니다.
<grr> 아..청축이라 겐세이 많이들어온다...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> http://blog.danawa.com/prod/?section_m=NOTEBOOK&prod_c=1149575&cate_c1=860&cate_c2=869&cate_c3=10588&cate_c4=0
<yemharc> 사실 돈이 있으면 이걸 지르고 싶......
<grr> <- 사무실에서 청축 키보드쓰는남자
<yemharc> 회의갑니다 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<drake_kr> 옹
<drake_kr> 미쳤군
<drake_kr> 청축을쓰다니
<drake_kr> 근데 텐키레스 좋냐
<grr> 네
<grr> 편해요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 그림그릴 종이를 한장 더 올려둘 수 있죠
<drake_kr> ㅅㅅ
<grr> 갈축은 흔해서 청축이라서 그러면  와서 처보고 그래요 = =
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 손꾸락은 안 아프냐
<imsu> 아 배고프다 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 밥먹으로 숑숑 ㅎㅎ
<grr> 손가락이 이거 바꾸고 안아파요
<yemharc> 음.....
<drake_kr> yemharc: 질문이요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 넵
<drake_kr> gui에서 절전모드 끌라믄 어케해야되남유
<yemharc> 어... 유니티? 클래식?
<drake_kr> gconf로 모니터끄기 never 해도 꺼지네요
<drake_kr> 10.04에요
<yemharc> 시스템 -> 설정 -> 전원관리
<drake_kr> 긍게 고거가 gconf
<yemharc> 그럼 설정에 모니터 가보세요
<yemharc> 이게 연동이 안되는건지 완전히 다 끄려면 좀 손댈게 많아요
<yemharc> 전원관리 / 모니터 / 스크린세이버
<yemharc> 3개
<drake_kr> 크얽
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 터미널로 하다가 qt때문에 결국은 gui를 쓰는데 짜증나는구마..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 뭐, 일단 GUI sdk니까요
<drake_kr> 키보드도 맘에 안 들고...
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> Ice and Fire 롬이 꽤나......맘에 드네요
<yemharc> 넷북은 안드로이드를 깔까 MeeGo를 깔까 (.....)
<drake_kr> Windows 98
<drake_kr> osr2로
<yemharc> 98 요새 구하기도 힘들어유......
<drake_kr> 있어요
<drake_kr> 95도 있음
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 드라이버 우쨔요
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 드라이버가 문제네요
<drake_kr> 기각
<drake_kr> vmware esxi는 어때요
<yemharc> 커널 갈아치워서 될 문제도 아니고
<yemharc> 그건 뭔가요?
<yemharc> (vm계열은 정말 기초적인 용법밖에....)
<drake_kr> vmware를 위한 osx라고 보시면 됨미다
<drake_kr> os
<yemharc> 그런것도 있군요...
<yemharc> 찾아볼까.....
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 빵또아 빌드된게 슬슬 돌아다니네요
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> ㅇㅅㅇ/
<grr> 열심히 안하고 싶은데 그게 정말 안됩닞다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr>  /_\
<grr> 밀옹은 좀 열심히 안하셔두 되요... (...)
<grr> NI HAO
<Server^BHO> 안녕하세요^^
<Mobile^BHO> 혹시, freenode 채널의 메시지를 프리노드 담당자 같은 분이 못 보게 하는 방법 아시는 분...
<Mobile^BHO> 아무도 모르신건가....
<jincreator> 키보드 청소하는데 걸쇠 부분이 껌같이 끈끈해져 잘 안씻기네요. 키 하나하나 닦느라 죽는 줄 알았습니다.
<grr> hello
<KIMYZ> 안녕하세요 늦은시간 저좀 도와주세요 ㅠ.ㅠ
<whaleboy> ~~
<drake_kr> lol
<semosi_Home> 음 써니옹이 지금쯤 한국에 있을텐데 이 야심한 시간에 없겠지? ^^
<drake_kr> 한국일텐데
<drake_kr> (왜 난 안 부르지)
<semosi_Home> 왔다는 소식 들었나요?
<drake_kr> 전 못 들었어요
<semosi_Home> 10일날 들어와서 2주동안 있다가 나간다고 했는데 본 사람이 없군요
<drake_kr> 2주면 아직 좀 남았네요
<drake_kr> 어제 막 도착했을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<kkb110> 네이트온 피진 플러그인 되시는분
<semosi_Home> 매미소리가 우렁찬것을 보니 오늘도 한 더위 하겠네요
<Kimyz> 그래픽 카드 설치한다고 아침부터 일어나 인터넷 뒤지느라.. 모르고 있었는데..  저희집 근처에도 우렁찬 매미가 있네요..
<cartes9> 저희집 근처도 메미소리가 우렁차요 ~_~
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-13
<hanbin973> 심심
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<hacking_u> hanbin973, 오랜만이외다
<hanbin973> 현재 실행되고 있는 프로세스는 어떻게 보나요?
<hanbin973> 실수로 백그라운드로 넘겨버렸는데 =.= fg 하려고 하니 명령어가 좀 모호해서;;
<hanbin973> LD_PRELOAD="" /usr/bin/Xvfb -nolisten tcp -extension GLX -terminate :99 이런 명령언데
<cartes9> jobs
<cartes9> hanbin973, jobs요
<cartes9> ps
<cartes9> 도 있구
<hanbin973> 아 됬습니다. 고맙습니다. ㅎㅎ
<hanbin973> shutdown -t 3600 하면 1시간 후에 꺼지는거 아닌가요? 계속 명령어가 안먹는데 =.=
<grr> ni hao
<hacking_u> 으잌
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kr> 헤에
<ndsin> 헝
<ndsin> 맥주한잔할려고 했더니
<ndsin> 맥주먹을사람이 없다니
<ndsin> 내 대인관계를 여실히 보여주는구나 으헝
<minsik> 쿠분투 11.04 사용중인데요,, sudo apt-get update 를 하면 소스 오류가 납니다... 도와주세요...
<minsik> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/664927/ 이렇게 뜹니다...
<minsik> ㅠㅠ
<jincreator> (...)
<kolbe> test
<kolbe> kolbe
#ubuntu-ko 2011-08-14
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<kolbe> 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<cartes9> jincreator, 안녕하세요
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<imsu> 조용하군요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove2> 안녕하세요
<lexlove2> 오랫만에 왔더니 조용하네요 ^^
<lexlove2> 먼저 들어갑니다~~
<grr> ni hao
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-05
<autowiz2013> 월요일 아침 입니다.
<autowiz2013> 안녕들 하셨습니까?
<autowiz2013> 꾸벅
<autowiz2013> 오수분투 님을 뵈오니 , 드라마 '이겨울 바람이 분다' 에 나왔던 '오 수 ' 가 기억나는군요
<autowiz2013> 제가 너무 멀리 왔군요 죄송합니다.
<autowiz2013> 엔신님 안녕하세요..
<ndsin> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> 오랫만이에요~~~
<autowiz2013> 잘 지내시는지요..
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요
<ndsin> autowiz2013
<ndsin> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 넵넵
<ndsin> 그냥 회사 다니면서 잘 지내고 있어요
<ndsin> readytoact님과 같은 회사 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ndsin> 헛?
<ndsin> 들어와계셨다능...
<JSTaedev> 아정말요..ㅋㅋ?
<ndsin> 네 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz2013> 헐 같이 계셨다니...
<autowiz2013> 저도 그쪽으로 옮겨 갈까요?? 하하
<readytoact> ndsin: 아니 왜 39년 만에 들어와서 내 정체를 털고 그래요
<readytoact> -_-..
<ndsin> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz2013> 어어 39 라는 숫자가 특별한 의미가 있는건가요?? ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-06
<readytoact> 어우어우어
<dkpearl> 안녕하세요~
<dkpearl> 우분투 12.04 고정 IP 설정하려고 하는데요, 어떤 블로그에서 네트워크 매니저 지우라고 해서 지웠는데 고정IP설정도 안되고 네트워크가 안잡혀서 아무것도 안되는데, 네트워크 복구하는법좀 알려주실수 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 설명을 좀 자세히 해주셔야할 것 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 무슨 고정IP를 내부에서인지 외부에서인지 하시는 건지, 네트워크가 안잡힌다는건 무슨 의미인지 등요..
<lexlove> 사설IP를 말씀하시는 걸까요?
<Work^Seony> lexlove, 안녕하세요.  오랫만에 뵙습니다.
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 하이하이~~
<lexlove> Work^Seony, 바쁘게 살고 있어요. 아직 돈은 못벌구요..ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 또 수업하러 갑니다
<Work^Seony> 엇.. 수고하세요!
<ahoops_> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> ahoops_, 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> 훙.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  요즘은 어떠세요
<ahoops_> 제법행복합니다.
<Work^Seony> 인터넷 잘되는 기계 하나가 사람을 행복하게 만드는군요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 네.
<ahoops_> 절대적입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 이제 속도가 얼마나 나오는 거에요?
<ahoops_> 제가 이동하는곳에서는 어디에서나 10Mbps 오버입니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 대략 초당 1메가 정도 다운받으시는 건가요?
<ahoops_> 네 최소 그정도 나오네요.
<ahoops_> 보통 20mbps정도는 되는것같아요.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 저보다 더 빠르시네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 저는 토렌트 돌렸을 때, 최대 속도가 1.5메가 정도 나오거든요...
<Work^Seony> 그럼 대충 따졌을 때 15Mbps 정도니까... 저보다 더 빠르네요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 토렌트는 안돌려봐서 모르겠는데요.
<ahoops_> 한국에 있는 ftp서버에 다운로드 걸면 20메가는 거뜬이 나오네요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 월 사용요금은 많이 차이 안나나봐요?
<Work^Seony> 그전에 비하면 완전 신세계네요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 최대속도가 42Mbps인데 토렌트걸면 30Mbps오버되지않을까해요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 이전에는 데디케이트 1메가를 30마넌에 썼어요.
<ahoops_> 지금은 이걸 한달 3마넌에 씁니다.
<ahoops_> -ㅅ-;;
<Work^Seony> 헐... 정말 행복하시겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 공짜죠..
<ahoops_> 비치어디에서나 어퍼져도 팍팍터집니다..
<ahoops_> 술을한잔 마시면 더 잘터지는것같아요.
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 결과적으로 술마실수록 더 행복해지는;;
<ahoops_> 첫날 테스트했을때 300KB정도 다운로드 속도나오길래 완전 행복해하면서 샀는데 그때가 가장 느린속도였어요..-_-;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 이제 그걸로 서버도 쓰시고 해야겠네요
<ahoops_> 아뇨..서버는 한국에 이미 임대해놔서 그거쓰구요.
<ahoops_> 어차피 제가 많이 방황하는 스타일이라서요..요건 이런 용도로 그냥 갑니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 거기서도 서버 돌리지 않으셨어요?
<ahoops_> 집에서 그냥 테스트용도였죠.
<Work^Seony> 아~ 그런거군요
<ahoops_> 그 서버는 번개맞아서 이미 운명했어요..
<ahoops_> 집에 가야겠어요. 비오고 짱개들 몰려와서;;
<ahoops_> 철수!!
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 넵. 또 뵈요
<JSTaedev> 반갑습니다. ~
<JSTaedev> Seony: 안녕하세요. ~
<Seony> Hi
<JSTaedev> Seony: 저녁 시간이시네요. 저녁 식사 하셨나요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 저녁시간이긴 한데, 다이어트 해서 저녁 안먹어 ㅋ
<JSTaedev> 오. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<JSTaedev> 혹시 맥에 키보드 물려서 사용하시나요?
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 기계식.
<JSTaedev> 저도 그렇게 물려서 사용중인데 맥 트랙패드 기능(데스크탑 이동, Expose와 같은 기능) 사용하실 때 안 불편하세요?
<JSTaedev> 저는 엄청 불편하네요.
<Seony> 엑스포제는 귀찮아서 잘 안쓰고,
<Seony> 마우스는 그냥 일반 로지텍 마우스 물려놓고 쓰고...
<Seony> 난 그닥 많이 불편하지는 않네.  어차피 모니터를 하나 더 연결해서 쓰기 때문에 놋북을 가까이 당겨서 쓸 수가 없거든..
<JSTaedev> 흠.. 저도 Mac + LG 모니터에 기계식 키보드 + 일반 마우스 이렇게 물렸는데 가끔식 터치패드 기능 사용할 때 되면 조금 불편하네요.
<Seony> 가끔이잖아.  나도 '가끔" 쓰기 때문에 엄청 불편할 정도까진 아냐.  그냥 필요할 때만 트랙패드 갖다대면 되니까.\
<Seony> 익스포제를 쓰기보단, 그냥 모니터 하나 더 연결해서 데탑 넓게 쓰는게 낫지.
<JSTaedev> 아. 외장 모니터를 주 모니터로 설정하고 키보드 앞에 두고 노트북을 옆에 두고 사용하세요?
<Seony> 사진으로 보여줄께 ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> 네. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> JSTaedev: https://twitter.com/jswlinux/status/364608268221444096/photo/1
<JSTaedev> Seony: 와우!
<JSTaedev> Seony: 짱짱멋집니다!!
<Seony> 지저분한데 ㅎㅎ 엑박360은 모니터 뒤에 있어서 나오지도 않았고 ㅋㅋ
<JSTaedev> ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> 아닙니다. ㅎ
<JSTaedev> 트위터 본 김에 팔로잉~
<Seony> 왼쪽에 레노보 씽크패드도 있는데 그것도 공간상 짤렸어 ㅋ
<JSTaedev> ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> 집에 고장 났던 데스크탑을 오늘 오전에 맘 먹고 고쳐서 우분투 서버 깔고 맥 백업 머신으로 만들고잇습니당.
<JSTaedev> 홈 서버 겸겸
<Seony> 맥 백업머신?
<Seony> 그럼 AFP로 타임머신 서버 돌리는 거야?
<JSTaedev> Seony: 네! 맞아요
<JSTaedev> Seony: 사실 처음에는 그냥 홈 서버 + 개인 서버 (웹하드, 위키등등)의 목적으로 사용하려다가 갑자기 맥 타임머신이 생각나면서
<JSTaedev> 잠시..
<dkpearl> 나갔다오느라 글 이제봤네요 seony님
<JSTaedev> HI
<dkpearl> 안녕하세요
<JSTaedev> dkpearl: 안녕하세요.
<dkpearl> 현재상황만 설명드리자면, 네트워크 매니저가 삭제가 되었고요, /etc/network/interfaces 파일 수정해서 IP주소 넣었고요, /etc/resolv.conf 파일에 nameserver항목 하나 추가했네요
<JSTaedev> dkpearl: 무슨 일 이신가요?
<dkpearl> 고정IP 시도하다가 네트워크가 끊어졌어요^^;
<JSTaedev> Interfaces 파일 수정하고 네임서버 파일에 DNS 값 넣고 네트워킹 서비스 재시작하시면 될껀데요
<JSTaedev> 네트워크 서비스 재시작은 "sudo service networking restart" 아마 맞을꺼에요, 안되면 "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<dkpearl> 어떤 블로그 글 보니까 네트워크 매니저 삭제하라고 그래서 삭제했는데 삭제해야하는건가요?
<dkpearl> 우선..서비스 재시작은 했는데 안되네요.
<JSTaedev> 네트워크 매니저가 정확한게 뭔지는 모르겠지만 제가 예전에 IDC에 설치되어 있는 우분투 머신 설정할 때는 그런거 없었습니ㅏㄷ.
<JSTaedev> 그냥 인터페이스 파일 수정하고 네임서버 수정하고 핑 테스트하고 끝이였는걸로 기억하는데 혹시 설정값이 잘 못 된거 아니신가요?
<JSTaedev> 대부분 DNS 값은 두 개일껀데..흠
<JSTaedev> 혹시 해당 네트워크 회선을 공동으로 사용하는 다른 머신이 있으신가요?
<dkpearl> 버추얼박스에요. NAT로 설정해놔서 같은 네트워크상에 구성하려고 하고있습니다.
<JSTaedev> 그럼 호스트 컴퓨터의 네트워크 정보를 똑같이 입력해보세요.
<dkpearl> 음..IP까지말씀하시는거에요?
<JSTaedev> IP는 마지막 3자리만 다르게 설정하시면 됩니다. 충돌되지 않는 IP로요
<dkpearl> 네 그렇게 설정했죠 ㅎ
<JSTaedev> 나머지도 그렇게 설정하셨나요?
<dkpearl> 지금 호스트 IP가 192.168.0.105, 서브넷 255.255.255.0 게이트웨이 192.168.0.1 이고요
<dkpearl> 버추얼박스(우분투)가 IP 192.168.0.200이고 나머지는 같게 설정했어요
<JSTaedev> DNS 값은요?
<dkpearl> 그건..설정안했는데, 그걸 해야하는거군요
<JSTaedev> 네
<dkpearl> 아하! 감사합니다 재시도하고오겠습니다.
<Seony> JSTaedev: 네트워크 매니저는 우분투 데탑에 아이콘 모양으로 있는 그거...
<JSTaedev> Seony: 설마 했는데 그거였군요..
<JSTaedev> Seony: 근데 네트워크 매니저에서 고정 IP 설정하면 되지 않나요?
<Seony> 거기서 설정하든 /etc/network/interfaces 에서 하든 똑같지
<JSTaedev> 그런데 네트워크 매니저는 왜 삭제하라고 했을까요
<Seony> 삭제라기보단 그냥 stop 시키라는 의미였을 거야.  왜냐면 그게 떠있으면, 네트워크 키고 끄는데 제대로 작동이 안돼
<JSTaedev> 아하, 그랬군요
<JSTaedev> 타임 머신 서버 설정이 완료되고 지금 Mac에서 백업이 시작되었습니다. !
<Seony> 난 타임머신은 안써서.. ㅎㅎ
<JSTaedev> 저는 그냥 멋저보여서..ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 그렇긴 해
<JSTaedev> 사실 저도 백업은 그렇게 하지는 않고.. 중요 데이터만 백업하고 맥을 밀때가 되면 설정할 부분들을 목록화하여서 하나하나하고 몇 부분은 스크립트로 끝내버리는..
<JSTaedev> 어차피 이 서버에는 대용량의 데이터가 들어갈 건 아니라서 그냥 타임머신도 해봤는데 지금 8x GB 백업.. 툴석
<JSTaedev> 네트워크를 이용하는데 (SSD - Gateway - HDD) 백업 속도가 생각보다 빠르네요.
<Seony> 난 백업/복원에는 절대로 스크립트 안쓰는데 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 못믿어.  내 데이터는 소중하니까 ㅋ
<JSTaedev> Seony: 백업 / 복원에 스크립트를 사용한다는 뜻이 아니라 시스템 재설치 후 작업해야 하는 사항들이요..ㅎㅎ (예컨데, 안드로이드 빌드 환경 구축 작업)
<JSTaedev> 저도 백업 스크립트는 서버에만 크론탭으로 사용하고 주일 간격으로 수동 백업을 진행하고 있습니다. !
<readytoact> -0- 백업
<readytoact> 뭐 대충하다 날림 말고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그럴거면 그냥 라이브러리 폴더에서 가져다 덮어쓰면 되잖아
<JSTaedev> Seony: 안드로이드 빌드 환경 구축 작업이요?
<Seony> ~/Library 이거 하나만 백업하면 개인설정은 끝인데 ㅋ
<JSTaedev> Seony: 안드로이드 빌드 환경 구축은 패키지를 추가적으로 설치해야하는 부분이라서..
<JSTaedev> Seony: 근데 그 부분은 저도 방금 알았네요. ㅋ
<Seony> 패키지나 프로그램 설치는 어쩔 수 없긴 한데, 개인적인 설정은 라이브러리만 덮어쓰면 끝이야.
<Seony> 그리고, 그렇게 할거면 재설치하는 의미가 없긴 하지.
<JSTaedev> Seony: 오호, 그렇군요.
<Seony> 포맷하기 이전으로 돌아가는거나 마찬가지니까.
<JSTaedev> Seony: 그냥 새 마음으로 출발.. (__)
<dkpearl> 음..안되네요.. 중지가 아니라 삭제시켰는데..저것때문인가..생각드네요
<JSTaedev> DNS 설정 값 확인해보셨나요?
<dkpearl> dns 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4로 설정하고
<dkpearl>  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head 에 둘다 넣어줬어요
<JSTaedev> 에
<JSTaedev> 어라
<JSTaedev> 영어가 왜 안 넘어가지..
<JSTaedev> 아..
<JSTaedev>  /
<JSTaedev>  /etc/resolv.conf
<JSTaedev> 에 넣어주세요
<dkpearl> 아, 넵
<Seony> JSTaedev: 그거나 그거나 결과는 똑같은 파일들이야...
<JSTaedev> 그렇군요..;;
<dkpearl> 네 거기도 바껴있네요
<JSTaedev> 네트워크 서비스 재시작해보셨어요?
<dkpearl> 네, 말씀해주신대로 재시작 해봤는데 끄떡도 안하네요;
<dkpearl> http://me2.do/GUhj1f39           네트워크 매니저 삭제해서 그런지 요로코롬 옵션버튼이 비활성화되어있는데 돌이킬수 있는 방법은 없나요?
<JSTaedev> dkpearl: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<dkpearl>  /var/lib/dpkg/lock 잠금파일을 얻을 수 없습니다 -open (11: 자원이 일시적으로 사용 불가능함) E: 관리 디렉터리를 (/var/lib/dpkg/) 잠글 수 없습니다. 다른 프로세스가 사용하고 있지 않습니까?
<dkpearl> 라고 하는군요
<JSTaedev> 패키지 설치 작업을 하는 다른 프로세스를 죽이세요
<readytoact> 아옹아옹
<dkpearl> 오옷 뭔가 됐는데.. 뭐지.. 바뀐게 없어보이네요;
<JSTaedev> 저는 이만 가보겠습니다. ~
<JSTaedev> 잉..
<JSTaedev> 재시작해보세요.
<dkpearl> ㅎㅎ 수고하셨어요 들어가세요
<readytoact> 신기하고 아름다운
<readytoact> 또..
<readytoact> ...
<readytoact> 거지같은 리눅스의 세계 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seony: (__)
<readytoact> 전 노트북 리눅스로 갈아엎었습니다
<readytoact> 맥북 살 돈이 없어서
<readytoact> 약간 싼티나지만 쓸만합니다.
<Seony> 저도 집에서나 맥북 쓰지, 출근하면 전부 리눅스에요...
<Seony> 그러다 이제는 아예 리눅스에 너무 익숙해져서... ㅎㅎ
<dkpearl> 안녕하세요 우분투 아니, 리눅스 초짜 입니다(__)
<readytoact> dkpearl: 첨뵙겠습니당
<readytoact> 요즘은 업무할때도
<dkpearl> readytoact: 이렇게하는건가요?
<readytoact> 당당하게 리눅스로 문서를 작성해 던집니다. -_-. 알아서 봐라..라고
<readytoact> dkpearl: 오..네!
<readytoact> 맞습니다.
<dkpearl> 아하 감사함다.
<Seony> readytoact: 저희는 전체가 아예 오픈소스를 대놓고 미는 분위기라서요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seony: 오.. 부럽습니다. 전 저희 사내에서 저 혼자 오픈소스 추종자
<Seony> MS-Office로만 작성해서 보내면 아마 답장 올거에요.  odt나 pdf로 보내라고.. ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 좋네요. 그런 날이 와야지요
<Seony> 근데, 문제는, MS-Office 자체를 아예 구입을 안해요 ㅎㅎ
<dkpearl> 저는 첫 리눅스로 이것저것하다가 네트워크가 안돼서 신고식 호되게 하네요.. 재설치를 해야할까요?
<readytoact> dkpearl: 아까 내용을 보긴했는데요.
<readytoact> 혹시 무선 쓰시는건가요?
<Seony> dkpearl: 제가 따로 도움을 드리지 않았떤 이유가, 네트워크 구성을 이해하시기에는 너무 어렵습니다
<Seony> 제가 대충 보니까, 라우팅 테이블도 확인해야하고 게이트웨이랑 내부 네트워크도 확인해봐야하는데,
<readytoact> 꺄악;;!!!
<readytoact> 천..천둥이!!!
<Seony> 그거 일일히 다 설명하고 이해시켜드릴려면 몇시간은 해야할 거 같아서요..
<Seony> ㅋ
<readytoact> 네트워크 매니저 지우신거죠?
<dkpearl> 음..지금 버추얼박스 사용중인데요, 가상머신안에 우분투 설치했습니다
<readytoact> 가상머신안에 우분투 설치하고
<readytoact> 혹시
<Seony> 네트워크 매니저 지워도 네트워크 작동하는데는 지장 없어요..
<dkpearl> 네..방금 다시 설치한것같긴한데, 잘모르겠네요
<readytoact> 확장드라이버 설치하셨어요?
<dkpearl> readytoact: 네 설치했어요
<readytoact> 일단 확장드라이번 크게 상관은 없을 테지만..
<readytoact> 그리고 네트워크 모드는 전부 다 안되시는건가요?
<dkpearl> Seony: 아 그렇군요!
<readytoact> 브릿지나 NAT나
<dkpearl> readytoact: 네 그건 구성을 안바꿨어요 초지일관 NAT요
<readytoact> 음 NAT ㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 뭐 상관은 없는데..
<Seony> 음... 근데, 네트워크가 안된다는게 인터넷이 아예 안된다는 말씀인거죠?
<dkpearl> Seony: 네 아예 안되네요
<Seony> NAT나 브릿지나 사실 크게 상관은 없겠지만, NAT로 해서 안된다면, 원래 버츄얼 박스가 좀 불친절하거든요
<Seony> 브릿지로 한 번 해보세요
<Seony> 아니면 그냥 속편하게 VMware Player로 고고씽
<dkpearl> 음..그럼 재부팅도 해야하나요?
<Seony> 지금 상태로는 설정파일을 너무 많이 건드리셔서,
<Seony> 그냥 다시 설치를 하시는게 나아보여요
<dkpearl> 음..; 그렇군요.
<Seony> 집에 공유기 쓰시는거죠?
<dkpearl> 아, 사무실인데 공유기 씁니다 ㅎ
<Seony> 아 사무실이군요
<readytoact> 그럼 브릿지 모드로 고고
<Seony> 가상머신 생성할 때 네트워크를 브릿지로 하시구요,
<Seony> 우분투 설치시 네트워크에서 DHCP를 선택하세요
<Seony> 그러면 공유기한테서 IP를 받아갖고 올거에요
<Seony> 공유기 세팅에 제한만 없다면...
<dkpearl> 음..그럼 같은 네트워크상에 있는 다른 PC에서도 보인다는 말씀이시죠?
<readytoact> dkpearl:  브릿지는 호스트 랑 동일한 네트워크 대역을 갖는
<readytoact> 사무실 네트워크상에 다른 컴퓨터라고 생각하시면되요
<Seony> dkpearl: 네. 결론을 말씀드리자면, 다른 PC에서도 보여요
<readytoact> -0- 보이면 안되시는건가요
<dkpearl> 아하, 그렇군요.. 통신은 꽝이라 ㅎㅎ; 그럼 브릿지로 설정을 하란말씀이시군요..
<Seony> 미리 알고계셔야할 점은, 공유기 세팅에서 미리 예약되어진 컴퓨터만 사용할 수 있게끔 설정만 되어있지만 않으면 괜찮습니다..
<dkpearl> 아뇨, 보여야되요!
<Seony> 보여야하면 브릿지로 하셔야해요
<Seony> NAT로 하면 안보이거든요
<readytoact> 관공서나 빡빡한 회사가 아니라면
<dkpearl> 아아..Windows 2000 Server에서는 NAT로 보여서 NAT로 줄곧 해왔거든요
<Seony> readytoact: 저는 집인데도 dhcp 예약해놨습니다 ㅋ
<readytoact> Seony: ㅋㅋ 저도 그렇게서요
<Seony> dkpearl: 그건, 상황에 따라 다르기 때문에 설명드리기 어려워요
<Seony> dkpearl: 그게 꼭 윈도우 2000 서버라서 보이고, 우분투라서 안보이고 그러는건 아니에요
<dkpearl> Seony: 아하 넵, 그럼 브릿지로 바꾸고 재설치를 하라는 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 그리고 버츄얼박스보단 VMware Player 쓰시는걸 더 추천해드려요.
<Seony> 아무래도 다루기가 더 쉽거든요
<Seony> 무료이고.
<readytoact> 다루긴 쉬운데 뭐 좀 아쉬워요 -0-
<dkpearl> 재설치 좀 오래걸리던데..VM으로 갈아타볼까요..
<readytoact> 사실.. 버추얼박스보단 깔끔하긴 하죠
<Seony> 음... iso 파일로 설치하시면 아마 30분도 안걸릴텐데요.
<readytoact> Seony: 리눅스용 VMPlayer도 있나요?
<Seony> readytoact: 버츄얼박스는 usb 사용도 그렇고 좀 불친절하더라구요.
<Seony> 네. 리눅스용 vmplayer 있어요
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 에이.. 귀찮네 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 전 혹시몰라
<readytoact> 가상머신 생성할때
<readytoact> 무조건 vmdk로 만들어서
<readytoact> 지금 운영하고 있는 회사 가상화 서버도 가상디스크를 다 그렇게 만들어요
<readytoact> autowiz2013: (__)
<readytoact> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 음... vmdk로 만드는게 그나마 나중에 좀 편하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘엔 오픈스택 때문에 qcow2로 대동단결! ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seony: 네.. 맞아요
<readytoact> 지금 운영하고 있는 가상화가 proxmox인데
<readytoact> 그놈도qcow2 써요
<Seony> vmware 가상머신들을 오픈스택으로 전환이 안되서 좀 짜증나거든요
<readytoact> 예.. 마이그레이션도 보니까
<readytoact> raw로만 되서.. 부담되요
<Seony> 잘 안되서 불편해요.  vmware랑 씨퓨 스케쥴러 방식이 다르다더라구요
<dkpearl> Seony: 이참에 VMware로 갈아타려고 설치중입니다~ 굽신
<readytoact> 그래도 그럭저럭
<readytoact> 전 윈도 서버 두대 가상화로 마이그레이션했늗네
<readytoact> 큰 문제 없더라구요
<readytoact> 말씀나누다 찾아보니
<Seony> dkpearl: ㅎㅎ 넵. 그게 아마 편하실 거에요.
<readytoact> qemu-img로 raw -> qcow2 변환이 되긴하네요
<Seony> 근데 그게 디스크 단위로 변환되는거지, 머신 단위로는 안되요
<Seony> 제가 몇번이나 시도했거든요
<readytoact> -_-.. 역시
<readytoact> 쓰잘데기 없군요.. 쩝-
<readytoact> Seony: 클라우드 함 해보고 싶은데 요즘은 엄두가 안나네요
<readytoact> 오픈스택 좀 뒤져보고 싶고만 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오픈스택은, 혼자서 하려면 컴퓨터 성능이 좋아야해서 혼자 공부하긴 좀 어렵더라구요..
<readytoact> 뭐.. 제 발밑에 들여놓은 서버 갈아엎고 .. 회사엔 새로 구축한다고 하고 함 해볼까요;;;
<readytoact> 지금 가상화 서버가 스펙이  좀 되거든요.
<readytoact> -_-..근데 그렇게 갈아엎으면
<readytoact> 기존 가상머신들 살릴 수 있나요
<Seony> qcow2면 가능해요
<dkpearl> 말씀중에 죄송한데 두분다 직업이 어떻게 되시는지 여쭤봐도 될까요?ㅎ
<readytoact> -0-.. 전 기술지원팀장이요
<Seony> 저는 서버 관리자에요.  저 잠시 화장실 좀 ㅎㅎ
<dkpearl> 아아.. 그렇군요 ㅎ
<readytoact> 저도 회사에선 서버관리.. 등떠밀려;;
<autowiz2013> act 님 사무실이 어느동내에 계세요??
<readytoact> dkpearl님은 무슨일 하세요?
<autowiz2013> 지금 서울에 비 많이 오나요?
<readytoact> autowiz2013: 의왕입니다.
<readytoact> 서울은 모르겠고
<autowiz2013> 쏟아분는다는데
<readytoact> 아깐 -_- 미친듯이 오다 지금은 햇빛나요
<autowiz2013> 붓
<dkpearl> readytoact: 저는 일개 개발자입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2013> 햇빛 나나요? 혹시 먹구름은 어느정도인가요?
<autowiz2013> 저희 사이트 한군데는 낙뢰 맞아서
<autowiz2013> ups 망가지면서 블랙아웃 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz2013> 다시 비가 올려나요 이제 안올려나요 .. 에공 죄송합니다. 부탁만 드려서
<dkpearl> 가산동도 비그치고 해떴네요 ^^
<autowiz2013> 네 감사합니다. 다만 걱정인건 다시 비가 올까나 하는게...
<autowiz2013> 저는 지금 맑은 목포에 출장와 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> dkpearl: 개발을 하시는군요 +_+ 오오오...
<readytoact> autowiz2013:  날씨가 미쳤어요
<dkpearl> autowiz2013: 좋은곳에 가셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<dkpearl> readytoact: 네 ㅎㅎ 리눅스 공부할겸해서 하다보니여기까지 왔네요^^;
<dkpearl> 아이고 재시작하라네요 VMware가;
<autowiz2013> 마침 지방출장인날 서울에 장애 생겨서 난리네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> dkpearl: 네 뱀웨어가 시키는대로 하셔야 합니다
<dkpearl> autowiz2013: 서울에 벼락맞으셨다는건가요?;;
<dkpearl> readytoact: 네....근데 지금 당장은 컴을 못꺼서 ㅎㅎ; 일단 작업좀 마무리하고올게요~
<readytoact> 넵
<Seony> 화장실 갔다가 와이프랑 동네 ATM 가서 돈 뽑아 오느라.. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 비가 많이 오나보네요..
<readytoact> Seony: 오늘도 기상청이 욕을 많이 먹었죠
<readytoact> 강한소나기 라고 했는데 벼락이 도심 중심에 때리고
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 이번에도 제대로 예측 못했군요
<readytoact> 돌풍불고
<readytoact> Seony: 하와이에도 토네이도가 있나요?
<readytoact> 본토에만 있는거죠?
<Seony> 네 여긴 없어요
<Seony> 대신 쓰나미가 오죠
<readytoact> ;;;;
<Seony> 가끔 태풍 정도?
<readytoact> 흐..
<readytoact> -_-;;;
<readytoact> 무서운 나라
<Seony> 2년에 한 번 올까말까 해요
<readytoact> 어휴...
<Seony> 오큘러스 리프트 빨리 나왔으면 좋겠는데, 아 정말 죽겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 오
<readytoact> 그거 쓰고 겜하는거 옆에서 보는게 더 재밌을 거 ㅅ같은에요
<Seony> 지금까지 수많은 데모들이 나왔거든요.  정말 미래가 기대되는 물건이에요
<Seony> 이미 언리얼 엔진에 통합 완료됐구요..
<readytoact> 흐
<readytoact> 비싸보이네요
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 얼만지 알려드릴까요?
<readytoact> 네- 알려만 주셔도 됩니다 -0-
<Seony> 현재 개발자용 버전은 $300 정도구요, 소비자용은 그거보다 싸면 싸지 절대로 비싸게는 안나올 거라고 약속했어요
<Seony> 정말 싸지 않아요? ㅎㅎ 저는 무조건 살거에요
<Seony> 그걸로 스카이림 하는 유튜브 동영상도 있는데... 정말 대박이에요
<Seony> 링크 하나 드릴께요 한 20초만 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL3J1EnnNOg
<Seony> 국내 개발자가 극장용 모드를 개발해서, 극장에 앉아서 영화를 보는 듯한 플러그인도 나왔죠...
<Seony> 21살짜리가 정말 대단... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 와와..
<readytoact> 난간에서 계속 걷게되면
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 떨어지나요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 실제로는 저런 식으로는 겜 못하죠
<Seony> 저건 그냥 오큘러스 리프트로 저렇게도 가능한 가상현실이라는걸 보여주려는 거에요
<readytoact> 세상 참...
<Seony> 이제 왠만한 FPS나 TPS겜들은 오큘러스로 가능해졌는데, 문제는 이동에는 여전히 게임패드가 있어야한다는게 문제죠..
<readytoact> 음~
<readytoact> 그렇군요
<readytoact> 좀 아쉽네
<readytoact> 시간이 더 필요한가봐요
<Seony> 그리고 저거 개발자 왈, 실제로 저걸 쓰고 겜하면 좀 어지러운데, 그 이유가 눈에서 들어오는 정보랑 몸에서 들어오는 정보가 일치하지 않기 때문에 어지럽다고 하더라구요
<readytoact> 음 그래도 함 써보고 싶은데요?
<readytoact> 개발자용 버전은 아무나 못사나요?
<Seony> 네.  이번 겨울에 나오면 저는 무조건 살거에요
<Seony> 아무나 살 수 있어요
<Seony> http://www.oculusvr.com/
<Seony> Pre-Order 가시면 됩니다.
<Seony> 참고로, 비영어권 페이지로는 한국어가 최초에요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 헐..한국어로 번역되어 있네
<Seony> https://www.oculusvr.com/ko/pre-order-ko/
<readytoact> 이거.. 완전 작정했나봐요.
<Seony> 개발자버전 사시려구요?
<Seony> 개발자용 버전에는 SDK 딸려온다니 살만할 거 같네요
<readytoact> -0-.. 그..글쎄요;;;
<readytoact> 제가 사봐야 쓸일이 있으라나..
<readytoact> 우리 회사에 좋아할 만한 개발자가 있을듯한데
<Seony> 개발자용 포탈에는, 개발자들이 만든 데모용 프로그램이 많이 올라와있다고 하더라구요
<Seony> 개인적으로 제일 해보고 싶은게 우주여행... ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 곧 놀이동산에도 나오겠네요
<Seony> 그거랑 극장...
<Seony> 롤러코스터는 데모로 이미 나와있어요
<readytoact> 그렇겠죠
<readytoact> 롤러코스터는 진짜같을까요?
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ
<readytoact> 궁금해지네
<Seony> 링크 드릴까요? ㅋ
<readytoact> 저게 보여지는 정보로 뇌에 자극을 주는건데
<readytoact> 진짜 짜릿하고 소름돋고 그럴라나
<Seony> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEds92tY9QQ
<Seony> 진짜 느낌 난다더라구요
<Seony> 왜 그 에버랜드 가면, 극장 같은데서 롤러코스터 보여주면서 의자 흔들리는거 있짢아요..
<Seony> 그런 것처럼 우리 뇌가 좀 단순하더라구요
<Seony> 유튜브에서 Oculus Rift 쳐보세요.  어마어마하게 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 레이싱 겜도 있고..
<readytoact> 오.. 저건 바람만 좀 불어주면
<Seony> readytoact: http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/314/read?bbsId=G005&articleId=17442323&itemId=112
<Seony> 이건 국내 개발자가 리뷰한 거에요
<Seony> 아주 자세한 기기 리뷰
<readytoact> 와.. 이걸로 비행시뮬해도 재밌겠네요
<Seony> 그것도 개발자들이 만들어놨쬬 ㅋ
<Seony> 유튭 가면 있어요
<readytoact> 지금 보고 있습니닼ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 죽이죠? ㅋㅋ 저는 이거 나오면 무조건 살거에요
<Seony> 몬스터 헌터를 실사판으로 즐기는 그날까지!
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ 사곤싶은데
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 꽤 매력적이네요
<Seony> 저는 이거 사서 아바타 블루레이 버전부터 감상해보고 싶어요
<Seony> 트랜스포머랑... ㅎㅎ
<dkpearl> 다녀왔습니다.
<Seony> 어서오세요 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> Seony: 회사 야머에 올렸어요 -0-
<readytoact> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 뭐.. 그냥.. 사달라는건 아니고.. 우린 솔루션도 개발하니까.. 개발자용 싸고...
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<readytoact> 참고로... 많은 게임이 이미 지원을 한다나.. 뭐라나..
<Seony> 엄청 많이 지원하죠
<Seony> 이름만 들어도 쟁쟁한 기업들이, 저거 보자마자 바로 지원하기로 결정했을 정도니깐요
<Seony> 언리얼 엔진에는 이미 통합이 되어있다죠
<Seony> dkpearl: 무슨 개발하세요? ㅎㅎ
<dkpearl> Seony: 시스템개발요 ㅎ
<Seony> 오오... 어려운 거... ㅎㅎ
<dkpearl> ㅎㅎ 말만 그럴싸하지 선배들이 해놓은거 조금씩 바꾸는것밖에 안합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼 주로 C나 자바를 하시겠군요
<Seony> 아니면 C++이나..
<dkpearl> 넵 C++하고 MFC, VB를 주로 쓰네요..ㅎ
<Seony> 요즘 프로그래밍 손대본지 한 6개월 다되가는거 같네요.  사수가 "우리는 시스템 어드민이지, 프로그래머가 아니라는 사실을 명심하자" 라고... ㅎㅎ
<dkpearl> 뭔가..멋있네요..
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그 덕분에 그나마 알던 문법들도 다 까먹을 판입니다
<dkpearl> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 다시 하시면 금방 기억나실거에요
<Seony> 요즘 nms 때문에 골치아파서... 시간 나면 조금씩 해야겠어요
<Seony> 그놈의 RT 때문에... 퇴근을 하고나서도 계속 RT가 날라오는데 은근히 스트레스네요..
<Seony> 이제 슬슬 자러가야할시간..
<dkpearl> 아이고, vmware때문인가..컴터가 허우적거리네요 ㅎㅎ;
<Seony> 인터넷 문제는 해결 됐어요?
<ahoops_> 히힛. 애니봐야지 =3
<dkpearl> 일단 초기화되어서..예전처럼 되긴 하는듯 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> dkpearl: 가상 머신 프로그램은 이미 잘 아시겠지만, 하드웨어 자원을 나눠쓰는 거라서 쓰시는 컴퓨터의 성능에 따라 좌우되거든요..
<dkpearl> 근데 업무가 생겨서 내일해야할듯요 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 아 네 ㅎㅎ 저는 매일 새벽 3시부터 지금 정도까지는 항상 있으니깐요..
<Seony> 제가 응답이 없어도 메시지 주시면 되는대로 알려드릴께요
<dkpearl> 네 감사합니다^^
<ahoops_> dkpearl: Seony님만 물고 늘어지시면 다잘됩니다!!
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 아는게 별로 없어요
<Seony> 나이 먹고 IT에 뛰어들어서..
<dkpearl> ahoops_: 넵!! ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 물어늘어진다는게 중요해요.
<Seony> 내일은 오후 5시 칼퇴근 해야하는데...
<ahoops_> 퇴근후 뭐하실려구요.
<Seony> 영어공부 좀 해야해서요..
<ahoops_> 그냥 어버버하고 사셔도 되자나요.
<ahoops_> 무슨일있나요/
<Seony> 지랄 같아서 이름마저도 지랄이 라고 하는 GRE 시험을 봐야하거든요..
<ahoops_> ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 하필 시험이야 ㅠ;
<ahoops_> 저도 지금도 영어공부 하는데요.
<ahoops_> 현실에서는 한국말로 꾸짖고 다닙니다..-_-;
<Seony> 잉? 영어공부는 왜요?
<ahoops_> 좀더 우아한 클럽생활을 위해서랄까요;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 클럽생활이라면, you know, I'm just만 알면 되잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 농담이구요. 꾸준히 합니다.. 한국말을 할일이 없으니 영어라도 잘해야죠;
<Seony> 저는 영어도 해야하고 한국말도 해야해서, 그냥 영어를 어버버 합니다.
<Seony> 한국말을 어버버하면 안될 거 같아서요 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 하는말이 맨날 똑같으니까 영어도 안늘어요;;
<Seony> 저는, 사수가 말이 워낙 빨라서 아예 안늘어요
<ahoops_> 빨리하면 진짜 넘사벽인경우가 많아요 ㅠ;
<Seony> 뭐 적당히 따라잡는 수준이래야 좀 늘텐데, 아예 넘사벽인 수준이라서 대화를 섞기가 힘들어요
<ahoops_> 천천히하면 무리없는데 빨리해버리면 대체 몇단어를 말한건지 알수가없긴해요;;
<ahoops_> 머리로는 생각하고 입은 이미 한국말로 꾸짖는 상황이죠;;
<Seony> 그래서 그냥 대충 눈치껏 때려서 대답합니다 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 커피마시러가면 매뉴도 맨날 같은거 시키니깐 돈옛다 주고
<ahoops_> 커피줘 한국말로 한마디하고 재털이 한마디 한국말하고 옵니다 -_-
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 거긴 아예 한국말이 통하네요
<ahoops_> 한국사람이 많이 놀러오니까요.
<ahoops_> 영어를 물어보는 경우보다 제가 얘들한테 한국말을 갈키는 경우가 더 많은것같아요 -_-
<Seony> 여기도 한국사람 많이 늘었는데, 한국말 안통해요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 다만, 한국식 영어 발음도 잘 알아듣는다는 점이 있겠네요
<ahoops_> 여기도 rfv 이런발음 한국식으로해도 다들 잘 알아들어요.
<ahoops_> 그쪽은 일본얘들때문에 그런가봐요.
<ahoops_> 중국얘들은 영어 잘하는데..
<Seony> 네 일본애들 많거든요
<Seony> 많다는 정도가 아니라, 일본에 온거 같아요
<ahoops_> ㅎ
<ahoops_> 전 영국식발음은 좀 빨리나가도 크게 무리없이 알아듣는데 미국식은 넘사벽이 참 많은것같아요.
<ahoops_> 미세한 차이인데 넘사벽 OTL
<Seony> 연음 때문에 많이 어려워요
<Seony> 아싸리 어색할 것 같다싶으면 그냥 영국식으로 말하는게 아예 속편할 정도로요.
<ahoops_> 네 맞아요.
<Seony> 그리고, 한 사람이랑 오래 지내면 그 사람 영어가 익숙해질만도 한데, 제 사수는 절대 안들리더라구요
<Seony> 지금도 반은 그냥 스킵합니다 ㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<ahoops_> 야, xxx야, 페이퍼스트해
<ahoops_> 이정도임 -_-
<ahoops_> 대충 가는거죠 머.
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<dkpearl> 퇴근하겠습니다~ 수고요~
<autowiz2013> 냠냠
<autowiz2013> 오큘러스 리프트 저도 엄청 사고 싶네요
<autowiz2013> 정식 출시되면 개발자 버젼 보다는 더 좋을거 같은데 음...
<autowiz2013> 기다렸다가 사야겠죠?
<autowiz2013> 좋은 아침 입니다..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2013> 오큘러스 리프트 . 정말 궁금 하네요 어떤 느낌일지..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 저도 무지 궁금합니다.
<Work^Seony> 그래서 나오면 바로 사려구요...
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 개발자 버전을 사고싶진 않고, 그냥 정식출시될 때까지 기다리려구요
<autowiz2013> 아무래도 뭔가 더 사용하기 좋게 개량 되어서 나오겠지요
<Work^Seony> 네.  실제로도 그럴거라고 했어요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-07
<autowiz2013> 오늘도 상쾌한 아침을 사포시 시작해 봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 6시간도 안되서 시작하시네요.  피곤하시겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2013> 그러게요 어제도 4시정도에 잠들었다가 7시에 일어났네요
<autowiz2013> 어제가 아니라 오늘이군요 ㅎ
<dkpearl> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2013> 안녕하십니까.
<Work^Seony> zsh ps1 맘대로 맞추기가 은근히 까탈스럽네요..
<Work^Seony> zsh 좀 써볼라고 했더만..
<autowiz2013> 뭐 이런 샘플도 있네요
<autowiz2013> autoload -U colors && colors
<autowiz2013> PS1="%{$fg[red]%}%n%{$reset_color%}@%{$fg[blue]%}%m %{$fg[yellow]%}%~ %{$reset_color%}%% "
<autowiz2013> 좀 길긴 하군요
<Work^Seony> 음... 나쁘진 않은데, 제가 세팅한게 제 눈에는 더 좋아보이네요 ㅋ
<autowiz2013> 엑트님 리하이요...
<autowiz2013> 에이훕스님도 리하이요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<readytoact1> 음하하하하하하
<readytoact> 뜨아
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 누구 계신가요
<readytoact> 컴피즈 만지다 뭐가 꼬였는지
<readytoact> 옆에 유니티 패널이 날라갔네요
<readytoact> 떠헙..
<readytoact> 식겁했네
<dkpearl> readytoact: 무슨일이세요 ㅎ
<xorox90_> 우분투 서버를 설치해서 이용하고있는데 터미널에서는 한글(UTF-8)이 보이는데 hyper-v 상에서는 한글이 제대로 나오지 않습니다 혹시 해결방법알고 계신 분 있으신가요?
<ahaha> 이
<dkpearl> 퇴근하겠습니다~
<autowiz2014> 좋은 아침 입니다...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-08
<ahoops__> autowiz2014: 좋은아침입니다 :)
<autowiz2014> 밤에 접속이 끊어지더니 닉넴이 혼자 2014년으로 가있네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2014> 미리 한살 더 먹은 기분 입니다. -_-;;
<ahoops__> 실수라 하기에는 심적 대미지가 너무큰 실수에요.
<ahoops__> 저도 이미 충분히 슬퍼졋어요..
<dkpearl> 안녕하세요~
<readytoact> (__)
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> Hi
<Work^Seony> 퇴근!
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<JSTaedev> 안녕하세요.
<razGon_web> JSTaedev: 오래간만.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 여기서 인사하네.ㅋ
<JSTaedev> razGon_web: 오, 안녕하세요. ㅋㅋ
<JSTaedev> razGon_web: 여기서 인사하는건 정말 오랜만이군요. ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 나도 방금전에 들어왔어. 성태군 들어오기 전에 1분전?
<razGon_web> 잠시 환자.
<orion203_> 운동이나 하고 와야겠다...
<readytoact> 우어어어~~
<dkpearl> readytoact: 무슨일이세요 ㅎㅎ
<dkpearl_> 저는 퇴근해보겠습니다~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-09
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 휴가 잘 다녀와 복귀 했습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui> 복귀하니 일이 넘쳐나는군요.
<dkpearl> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_web> ohla!!
<razGon_web> aloha! nihaoma?
<Work^Seony> 퇴근!
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 잘오셨습니다.
<razGon_web> 알로하!
<yeon> 코분투 최신버전은 12.04 LTS 인가요?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-10
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다. 다들 뜨거운 주말보내시길.
<nymph> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
#ubuntu-ko 2013-08-11
<jasonjang> hi~ autowiz2014
<autowiz2014> 안녕하세요
<autowiz2014> 잘지네시지요?
<autowiz2014> 하이요~
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang> 헐~ 메시지 알림 소리가 안들리고, 화면 표시도 없었으....배신 당했나? ㅎㅎㅎ 잘 지내지요?! 나도요....
<jasonjang> 써니님은 왜 잠 안주무셔? ㅋ
<jasonjang> autowiz2014, 다름이 아니라, 가산디지탈 7번 출구에 "족" 잘하는 집이 있어요? 지하?
<autowiz2014> 7번 출구는 잘 모르겠습니다.
<jasonjang> 그럼? 다른 곳이라도?
<autowiz2014> 4번 출구 옆쪽으로 가서 1층은 아는데가 있는데 말이지요
<jasonjang> 맛이 좋다"고 소문 났다던데.... 흐~ 어딜까? ㅎ
<autowiz2014> 2번 출구로 나오셔서
<autowiz2014> 직진하시다보면 가디1번 출구 삼거리가 나옵니다 거기서 . 우회전 하셔서 가시다보면
<jasonjang> #2, 직진, #1 삼거리 우회전 후 직진 중
<autowiz2014> 맥주창고(2층) 건물 1층에 여신족발이라고 있습니다.
<autowiz2014> 왼쪽에 있습니다.
<jasonjang> ok. i'll..............잘 해요?
<autowiz2014> 여러번갔었습니다. 맛있었습니다.
<jasonjang> 잘하면 왜 나를 한번도 안불렀우? 버럭.
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz2014> 하루 재고 떨어지면 문닫습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 아하...8시전에 가야겠군!
<jasonjang> 감사, 오즈~
<nymph> 전 운동하러
<autowiz2014> 오늘은 제가 시간이 안되서요. 시간 맞으실때 한잔 사주세요~
<jasonjang> 옙. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz2014> 감사합니다.
<autowiz2014> 새벽이긴 하지만 새로운 하루가 시작되었습니다.
<nymph> 월요일이 시작되었습니다!!
<autowiz2014> 하루하루 늙어가고 있습니다 . 쿨럭 -_-;;
<nymph> 하루하루 죽어가고 있습니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz2014> ㅜ.ㅜ
<nymph> 오늘은 정말 바뿐 하루가 될듯..
<nymph> 여권도 발급받아야 하고
<nymph> 병원, 은행 가야하고
<nymph> 오전에는 병원, 은행을 해치우고
<autowiz2014> 병원에는 어떤거 때문에 가시는지요?
<nymph> 집에와서 집에서 여권을 발급 받고...
<nymph> 간이요~
<nymph> 지난달 간 수치 검사 결과 85
<nymph> A 형 감염 백신도 맞을라나..
<nymph> 전 이만 잘께요~
<nymph> 편안한 밤 되세요~
<autowiz2014> 좋은 밤 되세요
<ugo> 자야되는데 일요일 밤은 언제나 아쉽네요 :) 좋은 한 주 되세요
<autowiz2014> 아침해가~ 떳습니다~~
<autowiz2014> 뜬지 좀 오래되긴 했지 말입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-04
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui_TP: 님 혹시 루분투 보다 더 가벼운 GNU 리눅스 아시는거 있으세요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 크런치뱅 쓰세요
<samahui_TP> 훨가벼워요... 건데 가벼워서 사용편의성은 약간 떨어져보이죠
<samahui_TP> 근데 제가 보내드린 사양이면 루분투 쓸만할건데요 ?
<samahui_TP> 느린가요?
<samahui_TP> 앗! 전 아침 보고회의 다녀올께요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos1> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 점심들 맛있게 드세요
<samahui_TP> 나중에봐요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> ㅇ
<monos> .
<monos1> .
<monos> dz
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> samahui_TP, 님 xchat에서 링크 길게 복사하면 끝에 좀 짤리던데 그거 어떻게 고치는지 아세요?
<monos> 安寧下世要
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Nymph> 안녕하세요~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony, 님 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> Seony, 님 mke2fs 방식은 어떤거에요?
<monos> mkfs.ext3 방식이랑은 많이 다른가요?
<GarlicChicken> 오늘 하루 종일 잠을 안잤네요 ㅡ,. ㅡ...
<GarlicChicken> 새벽에 두유에 커피 부어마셨는데
<GarlicChicken> 아직도 기운이 (... )
<monos> 안녕하세요
<pchero> 안녕하세욤 ㅎ
<pchero> 여기는 비가 주룩주룩 오네요. ㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요 또 태풍이 올지도 모른다네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 뤼~ 저녁먹고 왔습니다
<monos> 많이 바쁘셨나봐요
<drake_kr> 8월 9월 예약완료
<samahui_TP> 낮동안 비를 스프레이 뿌려주듯이 훗날려놓고는 오후에 쨍해버리니 완전 덥군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 내 오늘 좀 바쁘네요
<samahui_TP> 8월9일 예약하셨나요? 수고하셨습니다
<drake_kr> 8월 30일 9월 27일 예약완료요
<monos> 어떤거 예약했는데요?
<samahui_TP> 모임 예약 9월가지 다해놓으셨군요
<drake_kr> 우리 세미나요
<drake_kr> 홍보좀 많이 부탁드립니다
<samahui_TP> 세미나를 내세운 음주러너모임이라고 알고 있습니다
<samahui_TP> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 8월 '왜 우리는 여자친구가 없는가'
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 9월 '우리 사용 설명서'
<samahui_TP> 마눌아 있어서 제외~
<samahui_TP> 너무 많이 사용해서 열외~
<drake_kr> 그러므로 홍보좀
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 홍보 뛰어야 겠군요
<drake_kr> '우리 사용 설명서 for Girls' <-
<samahui_TP> 전 잠시 일하던거 정리 좀 하고 올께요 ㅎㅎ;
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Nymph> monos: 하루종일 여기에 계시네요.
<monos> Nymph, 님 혹시 리눅스에서 fxt32포멧 하는방법 아세요?
<monos> usb를 fat32로 포멧할려고 하는데요
<Nymph> 잘 될라나 모르겠네요.
<monos> 레이블도 rootfs로 만들어야 하는데 도저히 방법을 모르겠네요
<monos> usb이름을 rootfs로 만들고 싶은데요
<monos> 윈도우 컴퓨터로는 아무것도 아닌게 리눅스 할려니 못하겠네요
<monos> 윈도우 컴퓨터 들고와서 꼽아야 해야 겠네요
<Nymph> mkdosfs
<Nymph> 이 명령어를 이용하면 포맷 가능하네요.
<Nymph> 우분투라면 apt-get install dosfstools
<samahui_TP> 쉽게하시려면 disk 관리자로 하시면 되죠
<Nymph> 설치가 가능하다네요.
<monos> 우분투에요
<samahui_TP> 소프트웨어 센터에서 disk로 검색해보세요
<samahui_TP> 관리자 여러가지 많습니다
<monos> 오늘 우분투 14.04깔았습니다.
<samahui_TP> 전 다시 일하러~
<monos> 네
<drake_kr> 스트레칭들 하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Nymph> monos: 포맷하셨나요?
<monos> 아니요
<monos> mkdosfs /dev/sdc
<monos> 안되요
<monos> mkdosfs: unable to open /dev/sdc: Device or resource busy
<Nymph> 옵션을 주지 않으셨군요.
<drake_kr> gparted가 제일 낫지 않아요?
<drake_kr> mkfs.exfat /dev/sdc
<monos> exfat가 fat32에요?
<Nymph> 그리고 파티션을 잡아주셔야 할텐데요..
<monos> fdisk /dev/sdc
<Nymph> mkdosfs -F 32 -I /dev/sdc1
<drake_kr> 음? fat32면 그냥 mkfs.fat32 하면 될걸요
<monos> 파티션에서
<monos> 도스로 파티션 잡는걸 모르겠어요
<monos> fat32로 파티션 잡아야 할텐데
<monos> fdisk /dev/sdc
<monos> o
<Nymph> http://www.garron.me/en/go2linux/format-usb-drive-fat32-file-system-ubuntu-linux.html
<monos> d
<myobot> [링크 제목] How to format a usb drive with FAT32 file system on Linux
<monos> root@ubuntu:/# mkdosfs -F 32 -I /dev/sdc1
<monos> mkfs.fat 3.0.26 (2014-03-07)
<monos> mkfs.fat32
<monos> mkfs.fat32: 명령을 찾을 수 없습니다
<monos> 그냥 윈도우 컴퓨터 포멧하고 오겠음
<Nymph> mkfs.fat32 이게 없나보네요.
<autowiz> 좋은 아침 입니다 ...
<Work^Seony> autowiz, cisco ios cli에서 포트 설정 복사하는 명령어가 뭐에요?
<Work^Seony> 맨날 gui로만 하다가 cli로 하려니 잘 모르겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 포트설정을 복사한다라
<autowiz> 손으로 복사해본기억 밖에 없어서요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 헛... 그러면 일일히 전부 no .... 하시고 다시 넣으셨어요?
<autowiz> 메모장에 넣고
<autowiz> 전체 컴피그 다 복사해서
<autowiz> 터미널에 붙여넣기 하거든요
<autowiz> (사실 저희 회사 네트워크 엔지니어는 따로 있긴한데)
<autowiz> 시스코 장비 만질때 그렇게들 하던데요
<autowiz> 아니면
<autowiz> conf t  하고
<autowiz> interface fa/0/0-fa/0/24
<autowiz> 이런식으로 인터페이스 여러개를 선택할 수 있지요
<autowiz> 쉼표로 선택할 수 도 있구요.
<Work^Seony> 같은 설정을 여러 포트로 복사하는게 아니라서 좀 난감하네요 ㅎㅎ.  매크로 쓰면 편하긴 하죠
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-05
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> autowiz, default interface gi 1/1 하니까 전부 초기화되네요
<autowiz> 디폴트 라는게 있군요 하하 이제 알았습니다.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Hello,world!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 맥북에어 4G짜리로 패러럴스 같이 해서 윈도우 돌리면 무난할까요? mentleLAB과 mathmetica등과 오피스나 한글 사용하려는데요
<razGon_web> 맥북 프로가 가격하락이 와서 전파인증단계라서 시간이 걸린다니 마눌님 불났음.
<Work^Seony> 돌리는 것 자체는 무난할 거에요.  ssd 용량만 괜찮으시면요.
<razGon_web> 알고보니 맥북으로 패러럴스 돌려서 윈도 사용하려는 거였음.
<Work^Seony> 맥북에 들어가는 ssd 성능이 워낙 잘나와서 돌리는 거 자체는 괜찮은데, 그거 쓸려고 맥북 사기는 좀 불편하실텐데요
<Nymph> 맥북에서 윈도우즈 돌릴꺼면 그냥 윈도우즈 되는 노트북 구매를...
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 혹시 SNMP 쪽으로 스크립트 작업해본적 있어?
<Nymph> SNMP 는 몰라요...
<Work^Seony> 음... SNMP로 OID 커스텀 몇개 만들어서 돌렸는데, 하나가 말썽이네..
<Nymph> mib 값이 제대로 되어 있나 뭐 그런거 하면서 디버깅하면 될듯도 한데요.
<monos> 윈도우에서 ssh로 잘들어가지는데 리눅스에서는 ssh로 안들어가 집니다.
<Nymph> 근데 SNMP 는 네트워크 장비 다루시는분들이 많이 알거 같아요...
<Work^Seony> 아니 그냥 내가 oid를 만들어서 스크립트만 돌리는 거야..
<Nymph> 오홍.. 그렇군요.
<monos> Add correct host key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<monos> Offending RSA key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts:1
<monos>   remove with: ssh-keygen -f "/root/.ssh/known_hosts" -R 192.168.0.4
<monos> RSA host key for 192.168.0.4 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<monos> Host key verification failed.
<monos> 이게 무슨말이에요?
<Work^Seony> 기존에 접속하셨던 주소에서 쓰던 SSH의 검증값이 다르단 얘기에요
<Work^Seony> 그러니까,
<Work^Seony> 서버가 바뀌었다고 경고해주는 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 일종의 피싱 같은걸 방지해주는거죠..
<monos> 서버 주소가 같은데요
<monos> 윈도우로는 접속 되는데
<Work^Seony> 주소가 같아도, 리눅스를 재설치하셨죠?
<monos> 우분투로 접속할려니 접속이 갑자기 안되요
<Work^Seony> 이거 한줄만 넣으시면 됩니다. ssh-keygen -f  "/root/.ssh/known_hosts" -R 192.168.0.4
<monos> 고맙습니다.
<monos> 세연님 최고에요
<Work^Seony> 세연이 아니라 서니 라고 불러주시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 네 서니님
<monos> 서니님 혹시 제가 고물 서버 2대 돌리는데 이걸 한대처럼 같이 돌릴수 방법이 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 프로세서와 램을 한꺼번에 묶어서 쓰시겠단 말씀이죠?
<monos> 네
<Work^Seony> 사양이 아주 높은 컴퓨터들만 가능할 거에요...
<Nymph> 오~ 이거 팁으로 게재하면 좋겠다.. 블로그에 넣어놔야지.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 어떤거?
<Nymph> 저는 ssh 주소 바뀌어서 접속 오류나면 .ssh 폴더를 통째로 지웠었거든요.. 졸라 무식했었네요.. ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저기 메시지에 저렇게 한줄 넣으라고 나와있는거잖아  ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> CentOS 에서는 저런 메시지 본적이 없는거 같은데..
<Work^Seony> 아니면, Offending RSA key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts:1  여기서, 저 파일 열어서 1번 라인만 지워도 되는 거야....
<Nymph> 팁같은거 안나오고..
<Work^Seony> 그래?  CentOS도 같을텐데... 저게 SSH에서 나오는 메시지라..
<Nymph> ssh 버전업 되면서 이제 나오는 모양이군요..
<Nymph> 한번 테스트 해봐야겠네요..
<Work^Seony> 우분투에서는 저 메시지를 본게 내 기억으론 적어도 7년은 된거 같은데
<Nymph> hyeon-ui-Mac-mini:~ hyeonseungbeom$ ssh root@192.168.111.77
<Nymph> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Nymph> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<Nymph> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Nymph> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<Nymph> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<Nymph> It is also possible that a host key has just been changed.
<Nymph> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is
<Nymph> d3:04:a7:0b:9a:ce:ad:25:5d:1c:26:df:40:1a:b2:75.
<Nymph> Please contact your system administrator.
<Nymph> Add correct host key in /Users/hyeonseungbeom/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<Nymph> Offending RSA key in /Users/hyeonseungbeom/.ssh/known_hosts:7
<Nymph> RSA host key for 192.168.111.77 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<Nymph> Host key verification failed.
<Nymph> 라인이 잘못되었다고는 나오는데 명령어는 안나오네요...
<Nymph> ssh client 에 따라서 다른건지..
<Work^Seony> 맥이잖아
<Work^Seony> 맥에 들어가는 ssh는 리눅스랑 다른거 같던데.
<Work^Seony> 리눅스에서 해봐...
<Nymph> ssh client 6.2.ㅔ2
<Work^Seony> 근데, 어쨌든 저기도 7번 라인이 잘못됐다고는 나오네
<Nymph> CentOS 6.5 에서 명령어까지는 않나오네요..
<Nymph> 패키징할때 패치해놓은듯..
<Work^Seony> 잉? 정말?
<Nymph> [root@zeus ~]# ssh root@hera
<Nymph> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Nymph> @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<Nymph> @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<Nymph> IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<Nymph> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<Nymph> It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.
<Nymph> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is
<Nymph> 96:79:f5:ce:08:b0:f8:59:81:a1:9d:c8:30:eb:b2:76.
<Nymph> Please contact your system administrator.
<Nymph> Add correct host key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message.
<Nymph> Offending key in /root/.ssh/known_hosts:2
<Nymph> RSA host key for hera has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<Nymph> Host key verification failed.
<Nymph> 라인만 나오고 명령어 팁은 안나오네요..
<Work^Seony> 2번 라인이라고는 나오는데, 명령어는 안나오네
<Work^Seony> 역시 우분투/데비안이 편하긴 하네 ㅋ
<Nymph> CentOS 7 에서는 나오는지 테스트..
<Work^Seony> 근데, 서버 이름들이 그리스 신화인갑네
<Work^Seony> 붙여넣을때, 다 붙여넣지 말고, 걍 마지막 메시지만 붙여
<Work^Seony> 어쩌면 밴 먹을수도 있어...
<Nymph> spq
<Nymph> 넵
<Nymph> 확실... CentOS 7 에서도 명령어 팁은 안나오네요..
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 우분투 짱드셈~
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 근데 ssh rsa 키 알고리즘을 바꿔놓은 모양이네요..
<Nymph> CentOS 7 <-> CentOS 7 끼리 ssh 접속을 하면
<Nymph> rsa 키가 ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 으로 해서 키가 생성되네요.. 기존꺼보다 짧네요..
<Work^Seony> 음... centos는 거의 안써서 잘 모르겠다 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 사용자 편의성은 확실히 우분투가 갑..
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<monos> 우분투 런처에 프로그램 등록하는게 좀 불편하던데요
<monos> 윈도우에서는 마우스 끌어서 바로 등록 되는데
<monos> 우분투에서는 너무 힘들어요
<Work^Seony> 그거는 다들 싫어하는 부분이에요...
<Nymph> 터미널만 있으면 되서, 런처 쓸일이..
<monos> 처음에 부팅해서
<monos> 터미널 열기와 엑스채팅 열기와
<monos> 기타 필요한것들만 바로 런처에 잇으면 편해서요
<Nymph> 런처 등록 쉽게해주는 뭔가가 또 있지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 걍 실행하고나서 잠금 해놓는게 그나마 유일한 방법...
<monos> 요즘 usb 4기가 이하 버전은 아예 판매를 안하네요
<monos> 4기가나 8기가나 가격이 비슷해서 8기가 제품 2개 구매
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 맥북을 사려면 8기가로 업해서 사는게 좋겠죠?
<Work^Seony> razGon_web, 램이야 많을수록 좋죠
<razGon_web> 흠... 보통 맥북의 한계는 얼마나 걸릴까요?
<monos> 듀얼 코어에 2기가 cpu 정도가 1080p가 한계더라구요
<razGon_web> 수준이 아니라. 기간요.
<razGon_web> 뭐. 하긴. 8기가짜리로 구입해야겠네요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 시어갠!
<monos> 잘가세요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 아
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos1> 안녕하세요
<orion203> 날씨가 무척 덥네요..
<DarkCircle> 9일에 오픈소스 컨퍼런스라니 ... 가는 분은 참 부럽겠네요 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> 후원사에 우버가 껴있(..)
<monos1> 서울에 살고 싶음
<Nymph> 오픈소스 컨퍼런스?
<monos1> 구형 컴퓨터 2대를 한대처럼 사용하고 싶은데요
<monos1> 이거 방법이 없을까요?
<Nymph> monos1: 님이 상상하시는것만큼 하실수가 없을 거예요~
<monos1> 저번에 irc에서 어느분이 구형컴퓨터 2대를 합쳤다고 했는데요
<monos1> 저두 배우고 싶어서요
<DarkCircle> 서울에 한 1~2년 지내시다보면 큐큐큐
<DarkCircle> 서울을 증오할거예요 _-_ 으으으
<Nymph> 그래도 서울만큼 직장 많은 곳은 없으니까 증오하면서도 나중에는 못 떠남..
<DarkCircle> ㅎㅎ 떠나긴 떠나죠. 근데 직장은 그래도 서울?? 뭔가 지옥같은 느낌.\
<DarkCircle> 일구하는덴 서울만한데가 없음. 살기 위한 곳으론 별로 좋을게 못되지만.
<autowiz> 오즈군 복귀 했습니다.
<ipeter> 드레이크님 오랫만에 뵙네요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<jasonjang_> 하이~
<drake_kr> 불닭엔 역시 치즈를
<ipeter> gjq
<ipeter> 헙
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 맛있겠습니다...ㅠ
<ipeter> jasonjang_: 안녕하세요!
<jasonjang_> 안녕하세요~~~ ipeter !!
<drake_kr> 이번달 재미있겠지요? http://www.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26799
<myobot> [링크 제목] 글타래 보기 - 2014년 8월 우분투한국커뮤니티 정기 나눔 행사 안내 - 우분투 한국 커뮤니티 •
<jasonjang_> drake_kr, ㅎㅎㅎ 미안하지만, 지난 달과 뭐가 달라서 재밌겠어요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 3번째 발표요
<jasonjang_> 그렇군요. ㅋㅋㅋ ㅠㅠㅠ 웃/울어야 할지 옙
<drake_kr> 요즘 여기저기 세미나가 많아서..
<drake_kr> 세미나중 일부가 된듯 싶네요..
<jasonjang_> 아뇨, 3번째꺼....ㅎ 재밌겠어요. ㅎ
<drake_kr> 제가 좀
<drake_kr> 젊은 친구들 유입에만 목매는건 아닌가 싶기도 해요 요즘..
<jasonjang_> ㅎㅎㅎ 아뇨, 난 보기 좋아요. ㅋ
<drake_kr> 30대가 거의 전멸상태라..
<jasonjang_> 히히....그건 30대 책임. 40대에 묻지 마오. (내 나이는 더 묻지 마오 ㅎㅎ)
<drake_kr> 퉁쳐서 어른들 책임
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang_> ㅎ
<drake_kr> 요즘 마우스패드는 좋군요 http://i1.ruliweb.daumcdn.net/uf/image/U01/ruliweb/51A46CD03302AB0023
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<jasonjang_> 패드? 보께요.
<jasonjang_> drake_kr, 생각난 김에 물어 보께요., 아론 (청축이라고 해도 되나?) ps2 키보드가 있는데, 컴= 셈틀에 단자 포트가 없어요. 셈틀에는 USB 뿐이 없어요. 그래서
<jasonjang_> 젠더나, 콘버터가 있으면 될까요?
<drake_kr> 헉 아론
<jasonjang_> 반반? 안/된다? ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ps2키보드인데 컴터에는 usb밖에 없다?
<jasonjang_> 예
<drake_kr> 일단 젠더는 못 찾으실거구요
<drake_kr> ps2 to usb는 만얼마 정도 하는거 있어요
<jasonjang_> 예~ 그쯤에 있는 듯. 그런데, 아론 키보가 지원될찌...........가 관건. PS2 전용이면...못쓰죠?
<drake_kr> 키보드를 뜯어서 해당 컨트롤러를 갖다 박아버릴수도 있는데, 그건 애들 시켜야지요
<jasonjang_> 아, 콘트롤러를 바꾸라? 흠..........ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 조상무가 할 수 있구요..
<drake_kr> 대신 작업비 명목으로 밥한끼 정도는 사주셔야.. (비싼걸루)
<jasonjang_> 마우스 패드'가.............인상적이긴 한데!, 한데.......헬로우 키디'가 아니네요!
<drake_kr> 키티는 가슴이 없잖아요
<jasonjang_> ㅋㅋㅋ 드디어 조상무'를 만나는 구만요. ㅋ 알았어요. ㅋ
<jasonjang_> 난 갠적으로 1,2,5 중에서...결쩡을 못하겠음.
<jasonjang_> 먼저 잡니다~
<pchero> http://bbs2.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/hobby/312/read?articleId=22235420&bbsId=G005&itemId=110&t__nil_ruliweb=best&nil_id=9 신기하네요 ㅎㅎ
<myobot> [링크 제목] IBM 5100, 최초의 휴대용 컴퓨터 | Daum 루리웹
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-06
<Work^Seony> 오타가 쉽게나지 않으면서 어렵고 복잡한 패스워드를 만들려면, 어떤 조합을 써야할까요...
<Work^Seony> 이거 매번 로그인할 때마다 귀찮네요..
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 결국은 램을 8기가로 업한 맥북에어 구입요.
<Work^Seony> 주문 하셨군요
<Work^Seony> 드디어 맥의 세계로 오셨네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 제가 가는게 아니라 마눌님.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래도 받으시면 셋업하면서 좀 만져보셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 웃긴게 패러럴스로 사용하려고 맥 주문해달라고 한거에요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 아.. 미치... 이성적으로 하면 오십만원짜리 놋북으로 해결되는 건데!!
<razGon_web> 거기에 SSD니 뭐 조금더 셋팅해줘야 되지만요
<Work^Seony> 패러럴즈 쓰면 얼마나 불편한지는 얘기해보셨어요?
<razGon_web> Work^Seony: 불편한가요?
<razGon_web> 그냥 연구소 사람들 다 맥이라서 그거 써야 한다고.
<razGon_web> 뭐. 결국은 제가 쓸거 같은.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 사람들이 다 맥인데, 그 사람들이 전부 패러럴즈 쓰진 않을거잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 처음엔 꽤 불편하실 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 파일명 바꾸는 것도 잘 안되고, 프로그램은 어떻게 설치해야하는지도 모르고, 어떻게 지우는지도 모르고...
<razGon_Web> 리하이요. 컴을 잘못해서 껏다켰습니다.
<razGon_Web> 점심시간이군요. 모두 맛점하세요!
<Seony> razGon_Web: http://health.kukinews.com/article/view.asp?arcid=0008565124&code=46111301
<myobot> [링크 제목] 쿠키건강
<razGon_Web> 역시 드디어 러쉬가 일어나겠군요.
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 좀이따 다시 오겠씁니다
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 내일 말복이군요
<samahui_TP> 입추에 말복
<samahui_TP> 몸보신들 잘하시고 가을까지 시원하게 생활들 하세요
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 나는왕이다 재밌네
<Seony> 과학계에 일대 혁명이 일어났군요...
<drake_kr> 음?
<drake_kr> 뭔가요
<Seony> 그거 EmDrive요
<Seony> 혹시 내용 보셨어요?
<Seony> http://www.slrclub.com/bbs/vx2.php?id=free&no=32034618
<myobot> [링크 제목] 과학계 난리 났대여ㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷㄷ(有) | SLRCLUB, 디지털 사진가를 위한 커뮤니티
<GarlicChicken> 외계에서 여자친구를 납치해올 수 있다는건가 -ㅅ- ...
<GarlicChicken> (!)
<Nymph> 하이~
<Nymph> 비가 엄청오네..
<monos> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 비쩌네요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요. 좋은 아침입니다^^
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 안녕하세용
<readytoact> -_-/
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<readytoact> 방금전 회사 대표이사에게
<readytoact> 퇴사하겠다고 멜 보냈습니다.
<readytoact> 아 홀가분하네 -_- 3일을 고민했더니
<readytoact> 문장 만드느라...
<Work^Seony> 헛..
<Work^Seony> 결국은 나가시는군요
<readytoact> 아.. '회사'만 나갑니다.
<Work^Seony> 옮겨가실데는 구해놓으셨구요?
<readytoact> 아뇨.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<readytoact> 어차피 마무리하려면 2,3개월은.. 벌려놓은 일이 있어서
<readytoact> 하면서 천천히 구해야죠.
<readytoact> 대신 IT쪽으론 안갈거고
<Work^Seony> 잉? 그러면요?
<readytoact> 수원에는 삼성 공화국 영토가 있어서
<readytoact> 그냥 생산라인에서 일하는거 이런거 찾아보려고요
<readytoact> 뭐 액정 조립하고 그런 거
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 돈 많이 주는데 구인광고가 계속 나오더라구요
<readytoact> 왜 사람들이 그런일 안하려고 하지...
<readytoact> 구인 사이트 볼때마다 느끼는건
<Work^Seony> 공장공돌이 포지션에 돈도 많이 주고 구인광고가 계속 나온다는건, 그만한 이유가 있을 거에요
<readytoact> 청년실업이 사회적 문제라고 하는데
<readytoact> 과장이 많이 된 듯해요.
<readytoact> 일자리는 많은데
<readytoact> '하고싶은일'이 없어서 노는 청년들도 많은 것 같고
<readytoact> 그런거 보면
<readytoact> 좀 뻥임..
<Work^Seony> 아무래도, 취업을 가려가면서 하는게 요즘 세상이잖아요
<Work^Seony> 이건 이래서 싫고 저건 저래서 싫고...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-07
<readytoact> durt
<readytoact> 역시나
<readytoact> -_- 하나가 짜증나니 다 짜증나는군요.
<Work^Seony> 상사가 떠나는데 이렇게 슬픈건 첨이네요...
<Work^Seony> 둘만 일하는 곳인데 혼자 남아서 더 그런 것 같기도 하고...
<samahui_WS> 불만제로 때문에 난리군요
<samahui_WS> 슬프세요? 힘내세요~~~
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ  제 사수가 실리콘밸리로 옮겨가거든요...
<Work^Seony> 무지 좋은 사람인데 간다니까 아쉬우면서 한편으로는 이제 제가 사무실에서 대장입니다 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 국내 판매 과자의 내수용과 해외판매용의 용량가격차는 둘째치고 롯X는 초콜릿에 카카오버터 대신에 식물성유지를 넣고는 그 차이가 한국인 입맛때문이라는 엉뚱한 대답을 했군요
<samahui_WS> 좋은곳으로 갔군요
<samahui_WS> 이제 정말 사무실 갑이시군요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 둘만 일하는 사무실이에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 둘뿐인데 갑이니 더 좋쵸
<samahui_WS> 둘인데 을보다는 훨씬 좋잖아요
<samahui_WS> ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸.  제게 을은 없죠
<Work^Seony> 저에게 있어서 갑이란, 굳이 만들자면 학비 내는 학생들입니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 역시 돈이 깡패군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 돈쓰는자가 갑이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 여기서는 한국처럼 갑질하기 어려워요
<samahui_WS> 한국은 갑이 값을 못하죠
<Work^Seony> 돈 내고 기술지원 해주는 업체에서도, 문제를 해결해주는게 아니라 힌트를 주는 식으로 일하는데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 좋은데요~ 퀴즈서비스군요
<samahui_WS> 고객: 모니터가 안나와요~ AS: 모니터는 전원과 연결케이블이 제대로 달려있어야 나오는데요 자 여기서 문제 안나올때는 어딜 확인해야 할까요? 이러는건가요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 예를 들자면요,
<samahui_WS> 전 실리콘벨리에 가있을때 AS받은적이 있는데
<samahui_WS> 저런건 모르겠고
<Work^Seony> 백업 프로그램 데몬이 안도는데, 뭐가 문제인지 모르겠다.  현재 설정은 이러이러하다.  라고 메일을 보내면요,
<samahui_WS> 그냥 맞기고 때되면 돈내고 찾아가면 되는 식이더군요
<Work^Seony> 보통 답장이 "그건 아마 이러저러한 부분에서 문제가 생기는 걸수도 있으니, 이러저러한 부분을 체크해봐라" 라는 식이에요
<samahui_WS> 그렇쵸
<samahui_WS> 근데 확실히 그렇게 하면 차후 비슷한 증상의 AS는 필요가 없을듯해요
<samahui_WS> 본인이 경험하고 익혀지니까요
<samahui_WS> 괜찮은데요
<Work^Seony> 처음 겪는 제 입장에서는 좀 어이가 없었어요
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는, 야 이거 안되니까 빨리 해결해줘 이런 마인드였거든요
<samahui_WS> 역시 한국은 삼송이 AS에 대한 철학을 바꿔놨어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 이런 마인드를 눈치챈듯한 제 사수가 하는 말이, 걔네들은 해결사가 아니다 였어요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 맞는 말이네요
<Work^Seony> 문제를 해결하는데 도움을 주는게 서포트가 할 일이지, 해결을 해주는게 아니다 라네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 말그대로 서포트만 해주는군요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  근데 그런 식으로 도움받다보니, 왠만해서는 서포트 받을 일이 없어요
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 어차피 메일 보내봐야 돌아오는 답변들이 뻔하니까, 왠만하면 걍 제가 구글링해서 찾죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ 그렇게 되겠군요
<Work^Seony> 딱 봐도 쉽지않은 문제라면, 그건 메일을 보내요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 하긴 전 확실하게 하드웨어적인 문제(전원이 안들어 온다거나 부품이 망가졌거나)한거 아니고서는 그냥 직접 해결하는게 났더군요
<samahui_WS> 배우는것도 있고 무엇보다 신청하고 받고 하는 그 시간에 그냥 검색해서 해결하면 속편하더라고요. 귀차니즘의 승리죠
<Work^Seony> 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 글구 또 그렇게 서포트를 받더라도, 왠만큼은 도움이 되니까 걔네들도 계속해서 돈 받아가면서 서포트 해주는거거든요
<samahui_WS> 도움을 받는 입장에서 아무것도 모르면 그것도 힘들죠
<Work^Seony> 네.  오히려, 제가 잘 모른다는게 더 창피한 일이에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 글고보니 가끔 우리가 개발한 어플이나 플랫폼 설명하다 복창터져 죽겠는 경우도 생기더라고요. 알고보니 실무 담장자가 아니라 영업사원이 듣고 앉았더라는...
<Work^Seony> 한국도 IT업계의 전반적인 문제가 언젠가는 터지지 않을까 싶네요
<samahui_WS> 그러게요
<Work^Seony> 이 동네는 진짜 IT쪽은 사람 못구해서 난리인데...
<Work^Seony> 2-3년 사이에 연봉이 3천만원이나 오른 곳이거든요...
<samahui_WS> 흠... 저도 3000더주면 갈 생각이...
<samahui_WS> 일도 안되고 머리도 안돌고
<samahui_WS> 힘든날이군요
<Work^Seony> 제 사수는 이번에 옮겨가는 포지션이 시니어 포지션이거든요..
<samahui_WS> 아침까지는 기분이 참 좋았는데 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 아마 연봉이 2억은 되지않을까 싶네요..
<Work^Seony> 나도 욕심부려서 실리콘밸리 가야되나..
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 가세요
<samahui_WS> 본토로 가시는겁니다 하지만 하와이의 자연과 날씨는 버리셔야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 저는 돈 덜벌어도 좋으니까, 마음 편하고 몸 편햇으면 좋겠어요
<samahui_WS> 왠만큼만 벌면 그게 좋쵸
<samahui_WS> 근데 그 왠만큼 만족스런 연봉으로 가려면 여기선 너무 힘들게 일해야되요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 돈 주는만큼 부리는 거죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 많이 받는 편이지만 그렇게 되기까지 너무 많은것들을 버린거 같아요. 친구들 연락도 많이 끊기고.. ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 바쁘다는 핑게로 모임을 안나갔더니 어느날 모임이 깨져버렸더라고요
<Work^Seony> 저는 많이는 못벌지만, 나름 꿈꾸던 라이프 스타일은 살고있습니다...
<Work^Seony> 5시 퇴근해서 1시간 잤다가 일어나서 게임하고 티비보고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 웃
<samahui_WS> 부럽사와요
<Work^Seony> 대신 돈은 많이 못벌어요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 전 제 직위를 이용해서 회사에서 겜할수있습니다
<samahui_WS> 이사와 사장만 피하면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 뭐 그래도 무지 편하니까 만족합니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 다만 일이 많아서 할 시간이 없죠 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 알고보니 미국도 일을 많이 하는 국가 중 하나더라구요
<samahui_WS> 일을 많이 하기 때문에 잘살고 있는 나라겠죠
<samahui_WS> 게으른 나라가 잘 사는 경우는 없죠
<samahui_WS> 물론... 중동처럼 땅파서 먹고 사는 나라는 빼고요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> 이번에 플스4를 살까 하는데, 아는 동생이 플스는 언제나 2번쨰 버전을 사는 것이 진리라고 그러네요ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 글고보니 저도 게임기 하나 사고 싶은데
<Work^Seony> 엑스박스도 결국은 키넥트 빼고 가격 낮췄네요
<samahui_WS> 뭘 살까 고민중이예요
<Work^Seony> 근데, 미국이랑 가격차이가 너무 많이 나네요
<Work^Seony> 전 엑박 360 하다가 플3 사서 해보니까, 플3에 재밌는게 더 많다는 느낌이 들어요...
<samahui_WS> 저도 엘더스크롤빼고는 플스3가 더 좋았었어요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 코드프리 때문인듯 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 엘더스크롤 스카이림 지금 하기에는 많이 늦었겠죠?
<samahui_WS> 뭐 어때요
<Work^Seony> 언제 다음편이 나올지 몰라서요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 재미는 보장되니 할만은 하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 피씨 버전은 유저들에 의한 번역까지 되어있더라구요
<samahui_WS> 전 가끔 심심하고 여행가고 싶지만 귀찮을시 주말에 컴을켜고 스카이림을 잠시 돌립니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 돌아댕기기만하죠
<Work^Seony> 아~ ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 엘더스크롤은 번역부분도 있고 그래픽패치도 있어서 PC버젼이 갑이죠
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 일단, 겜 중의 겜이라는 라스트 오브 어스부터 먼저 해보고 해야겠어요
<samahui_WS> 라스트오브어스는 참 요즘 귀에 많이 와닫는군요
<samahui_WS> 겜하는 주변인들 대부분이 하고 있는거 같아요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 전 게임기가 없어서 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 네 워낙 대박을 쳐서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가 플스 독점작이구요...
<samahui_WS> 게임기 하나 구입할까 말까 생각이 드는게 그놈때문이기는한데
<samahui_WS> 타이틀 하나때문에 게임기 사기도 좀 그렇고 해서 요즘 구민중이예요
<Work^Seony> 언차티드만 해도, 여러 평론가들이, 언차티드를 안해봤으면 플스를 훔쳐서라도 해봐라 라고까지 했었는데요,
<Work^Seony> 라스트 오브 어스는 그거보다 더 해요
<samahui_WS> 언차티드는 정말 영화한편 보고 있는 느낌으로 플레이 했었죠
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 평생 후회하니 어쩌니 하는 말까지 나올 정도에요
<samahui_WS> 하지만 지금은 동생님이 다 처분해버린 게임기들인지라 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 라스트 오브 어스 지름 신을 쫓아야겠네요
<Work^Seony> 그럼 플4로 구입하세요.  라스트 오브 어스 리마스터링 나왔거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래픽이 더 향상되서 나온거라, 플3 버전은 요즘 싸더라구요
<samahui_WS> 그게 문제예요 딱봐도 시간도 없고 딱 한게임하느라 게임기 구입하면 아무래도 마눌님께 죽을꺼 같고
<Work^Seony> 시간이 없다는게 핵심이군요...
<samahui_WS> 남은 휴가를 다 써서 게임을 하면... 아까울까요? ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그 기간 동안에 한 3개 정도 하시면... 안아까울거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 게임기 가진 직원을 협박해서 게임기를 대여(강탈)한 후 고것만 하고 반답해주는 방법도...
<Work^Seony> 근데, 와이프께서 허락을 하실지가ㅏ.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 중전의 명을 먼저 받드셔야할 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 와이프님은 처가집으로 보내버리는겁니다
<samahui_WS> 쉬고오라고 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 일도 쉬시면서 하셔야 기력이 충전되죠
<samahui_WS> 그러게요
<samahui_WS> 요즘 계속 밤샘을 하는데 중간중간 의식을 잃어요
<samahui_WS> 자다 일어나서 일하다 다시 자다 그러는군요
<Work^Seony> 저는, 금토 저녁은 꼭 게임을 하겠다 라는 규칙을 세웠거든요./..
<Work^Seony> 헛!!
<samahui_WS> 효율이 없는거 같아서 어제는 그냥 들어가서 자버렸어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> 차라리 그럴거면, 일찍 들어가서 자고 다음날 초집중해서 일하시는게 나은데요...
<samahui_WS> 전 금요일에 이제 한달에 2~3번은 출장이 잡혀서 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 돌아오면 저녁이예요
<samahui_WS> 아니면 다음날~
<Work^Seony> 정말 살인적인 스케쥴이네요...
<samahui_WS> 요즘 좀 일을 늘렸어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 정말 이젠 한국 가서 못살거 같아요,....
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 오지마세요
<samahui_WS> 놀러만 오세요
<Work^Seony> 올 겨울이나 내년 봄에 갈까 하는데... 혹시 필요하신거 있으면 미리 말씀하세요.
<Work^Seony> 사마휘님만 특별히 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 트윙키요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 농담이고 살쪄서 안되요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 트윙키는 언제 드셔보셨어요?
<samahui_WS> 미국에 있을때 인도친구가 하도 먹어서 그때 먹다보니 입에 밴거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 저는 진짜 빵귀신이라고 할만큼 빵 좋아하는데, 트윙키는 뭔 기름이 그리 많은지... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 그러다 최근에 출장갔다오는 직원들을 통해서 좀 구해먹고 하다 여친님이 아예 해외판매 사이트 찾아서 주문해주더군요
<samahui_WS> 두박스씩 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 정말 기름이 많죠
<samahui_WS> 거기다 그 달짝지근하면서 짭쪼롬한맛...
<samahui_WS> 살짝 구워먹어도 맛난다던데 전 그렇게는 안먹어봤고 기름진 느낌을 줄이려 냉동해서 먹어는 봤네요
<Work^Seony> 아~ 냉동...
<Work^Seony> 냉동시키면 좀 괜찮을거 같은데요
<samahui_WS> 뭐.. 한국에서 주문해온거 먹을라면 유통기한등 생각해서 냉동실에 넣어놓고 먹는 수밖에 없지만요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 네 좀 괜찮아져요
<samahui_WS> 대신 달달한 느낌이 좀 덜하죠
<samahui_WS> 국내 파이류도 트윙키만큼만 속이 알차면 제가 트윙키 안먹고 먹어줄텐데
<samahui_WS> 국내는 정말 속이 뻥이 심해요 ㅎㅎ;
<Work^Seony> 한국 과자는 좀 글쵸...
<Work^Seony> 포장도 그렇고..
<samahui_WS> 비슷한 느낌의 카스타드도 예전 처음 나왔을때보다 속이 부족해진 늒미이더라고요
<samahui_WS> 아까 제가 말씀드렸다시피 불만제로에서 판번 더 터트렸더라고요
<Work^Seony> 사실 여기 과자들도 포장지처럼 생기진 않았는데요, 그래도 나쁘진 않아요...
<Work^Seony> 네
<samahui_WS> 과대포장에 미국판매품이랑 동일 제품인데 100그램이상 차이에 가격은 오히려 비싸요
<Work^Seony> 맛동산이 여기서 그렇게 싼줄은 몰랐네요
<Work^Seony> 역시 하와이라서 비싸구나...
<samahui_WS> 거기다 초콜릿은 카카오버터가 들어가지도 않고 식물성유지(식용류같은거) 넣어서 만들더군요
<samahui_WS> 하와이는 좀 비싼가 보군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 근데 국내도 싸지는 않아요
<samahui_WS> 특히 맛동산 외국에서 인기라더니 국내가격이 왜? 인지 모르게 올랐네요
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 이상하게, 한국물건들은 캘리포니아를 들렀다가 들어와요
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 물량이 많지않아서 그런지, 한국-하와이 직행이 없는거 같더라구요
<samahui_WS> 롯데에 왜 국내산에는 카카오버터를 안넣고 기름따위를 넣었냐니까 한국인의 입맛이 그거에 맞아서 라고 말도 안되는 변명을 해서 더 까이는 중입니다
<Work^Seony> 네  그거 진짜 말도 안되는거죠
<samahui_WS> 완전 저렴한 입맛이라고 한국인 펌하까지 해대는 꼴이죠
<samahui_WS> 불매운동이라도 별여야 할듯해요
<Work^Seony> 한마디로 초콜렛맛 초콜렛이잖아요
<samahui_WS> 그러니까요
<samahui_WS> 어쩐지 제가 초콜릿을 좋아라하는 편인데 국내산은 안사먹고 거진 외국꺼 찾게되는 이유가 있었더라고요
<samahui_WS> 하와이는 캘리포니아 경유로 물건이 들어가면 운송비때문이라도 더 비싸지겠네요
<samahui_WS> 그래봐야 한국가격이죠 ㅎㅎ;; 내용은 더 많을테고요
<Work^Seony> Lindt에서 나오는 트러플 진짜 맛있는데... 갑자기 그거 생각나네요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 그것도 좋아해요 치즈과자
<samahui_WS> 이름이 뭔지 까먹었는데 파란 포장에 노란 케릭터 있는거거든요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 안되겠다
<Work^Seony> 음... 모르겠어요.
<samahui_WS> 먹고 잡아서 일이 안되요
<samahui_WS> 내려가서 과자 몇개... 아니다 탕비실에 숨겨놓은 여직원들 과자를 습격하고 오겠습니다
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네
<samahui_WS> 유레카~ 프래쉬 파이를 발견해서 들고 왔습니다. 누구껀지 몰라도 제가 정성껏 먹어줘야죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_WS> 그럼 먹으면서 일 좀 하다가 올께요 ~ 퇴근 잘하시고 저녁 잘 챙겨드세요 ~~~
<Work^Seony> 네.  수고하세요
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<samahui_TP> 수고하셨어요
<samahui_TP> 저도 점심 먹고 올께요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web_> hello world!!
<Seony> 미국에서 천연비누 만들어서 쓸려고 하는데, 이놈의 하와이는 배송 때문에 참 문제네요...
<razGon_web_> ㅎㅎㅎ 태풍이라도 나는날엔..ㅋ
<Seony> 배송비가 너무 비싸요
<drake_kr> 천연비누 친구가 줘서 써봤는데.. 시간제한이 있어서..
<drake_kr> 다 좋은데 거품 좀 덜 나고 시간제한이 있어서 쫒기듯이 써야 돼요..
<Seony> 그래요?  제가 받은건 그런거 없던데요...
<Seony> 거품 잘나고 잘닦이고... 좋더라구요..
<Seony> 아.. 그럼 그건 천연이 아니라, 수제비누인가보다..
<drake_kr> 썩는다고 6개월안에 쓰라고..
<monos> 윈도우이서 파일 시스템 새로 나온다는게 사실인가요?
<monos> Refs란 파일 시스템이 나온다는 말도 있네요
<Seony> 어디에서 나온 뉴스에요?
<drake_kr> 그떡밥 8년째입니당
<drake_kr> Windows Vista 나올때부터 나오던 떡밥임
<monos> 그냥윈도우 포럼에서 누가 기사없이 글로만 적은거에요
<drake_kr> sql base라는 말 들어가 있을텐데
<monos> http://windowsforum.kr/lecture/5936845
<myobot> [링크 제목] 윈도우 포럼
<Seony> ntfs가 워낙에 구리니, 떡밥이 나올만도 하죠
<drake_kr> 음, 윈도우에서는 구리지 않죠..
<monos> 전 Ntfs를 싫어 합니다.
<drake_kr> fat32보단 나은데요
<monos> 제발 윈도우에서도 리눅스와 호환 되는데 다른 파일 시스템이 나왔으면 좋겠어요
<drake_kr> refs는 오픈소스진영에서 호환 안될테구요
<monos> 올해 말인지 내년에 윈도우 9 나온다고 하던데
<Seony> 자주 나오네요
<Seony> 한두푼하는 운영체제도 아닌데 그리 자주 나오면 다들 싫어할텐데...
<monos> 윈도우를 버릴수 없는게 게임들이 다 윈도우용으로만 나와서 버릴수가 없음
<drake_kr> 음, 윈도우7으로도 충분해서..
<Seony> 윈도우용으로만 나오는건 아니에요
<Seony> 스팀에서 리눅스용으로 포팅도 많이 했고, 이미 맥용으로는 꽤 많이 나와있습니다...
<monos> 국내에서 유명한 게임은들은 거의다 윈도우에서 되요
<drake_kr> 리눅스로 게임 만들려고 하다가 빡쳐 뒤지는줄..
<monos> 블리자드 게임이라도 빨리 리눅스용으로 만들어주었으면 좋겠어요
<Seony> 블리자드가 그나마 맥용으로는 잘만들어줘서 다행이에요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 맥은 desktop envorinment 뭐죠?
<drake_kr> 변형 x11인가?
<monos> 해킨토시?
<Seony> 아쿠아죠
<Seony> 아 아쿠아에서 아쿠아 메탈인가로 바뀌었죠 참..
<drake_kr> 변형 x11에 aqua라는걸로 씌워져 있는건가요?
<Seony> 아뇨
<Seony> 자체 엔진인 쿼츠 익스트림이랑,
<Seony> 그 뭐더라... 이름은 까먹었는데, 암튼 레이어 2겹이 더 쌓여있는 자체 환경이에요
<drake_kr> 오.. 그거만 공개해줘도..
<monos> 세연님 맥이랑 리눅스는 호환 잘되요?
<drake_kr> 근데 공개 안하겠죠..
<Seony> http://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%BF%BC%EC%B8%A0_%28%EA%B7%B8%EB%9E%98%ED%94%BD%EC%8A%A4_%EA%B3%84%EC%B8%B5%29
<myobot> [링크 제목] 쿼츠 (그래픽스 계층) - 위키백과, 우리 모두의 백과사전
<Seony> 아.. 코어 그래픽스네요... 프레임워크
<Seony> monos: 어떤 의미에서요?
<monos> 파일 시스템
<monos> 리눅스에서 쓰던 하드를 맥에서 마운트 시켜서
<monos> 사용하면 읽고 쓰기 다 잘되요?
<Seony> 음... ext는 안될 거 같은데요.
<monos> 제가 리눅스에서 외장하드 작업해서 윈도우에서 마운트 시켜서 쓰면
<monos> 읽기는 되는데 쓰기가 안되요
<Seony> 마운트 시켜주는 프로그램은 많이 있네요...
<drake_kr> 네트워크가 있는데 굳이 사용자가 파일시스템을 알아야 할 필요는 없다고 보는데요..
<Seony> drake_kr: 네 제말이 그말...
<monos> 네 윈도우에서도 많이 있는데 이게 다 쓰기는 안되고 읽기만 되더라구요
<Seony> 뭐 굳이 마운트 시켜서 쓸 일은 없어서, 저도 안해봤어요
<monos> 네트워크로 하면 아무래도 속도가 기계에 마운트 시켜서 쓰는거보다 많이 느려서요
<Seony> 설마요
<Seony> 마운트 시키면 usb로 시킬텐데요...
<Seony> 아, 본체 열어서 하면 되겠군요
<monos> 내 메인 컴퓨터도 리눅스 쓰고 싶은데 일단 게임이 제일 걸리네요
<monos> 하스스톤 와우
<monos> LOL
<Seony> 스팀을 기대해보세요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 스팀 게임은 거의 잘안해요
<monos> 예전에 스팀 게임 카운트 스트라이커 해봤네요
<monos> 스팀 게임 대박 리눅스용으로 나오면
<monos> 멀티 부팅 만들어서 메인컴퓨터 리눅스 깔아서 사용해야 겠네요
<Seony> 저는 게임은 게임기로 하자는 쪽이라서...  그나마 맥으로 게임하는건 디아블로네요...
<monos> 그런데 맥용으로는 유명한게임 다 나오는거 같아요
<monos> 우리나라에선 맥용으로 보급잘안해주는데 한글판이 잘 없어요
<Seony> 네 다 나와요.  앱스토어만 가도 게임은 많죠...
<monos> 그런데 맥용으로 보면 영문판은 거의다 있더라구요
<Seony> 라스트 오브 어스 주문했는데, 이번주 금요일날 온다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 주말에 게임파티 ㅋ
<monos> 좋겠어요
<drake_kr> 아 라스트오브어스
<drake_kr> 빌려서 할까...
<Seony> 라스트 오브 어스는 훔쳐서라도 하라던데요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 제가 하는게임이 하스스톤 인데요 이게 아이패드론 벌써 나왔데요
<Seony> 안하면 평생 후회하는 겜이라고...
<monos> 아이파가 된다면 휴대폰도 된다는말이죠?
<monos> 아이패드가 된다면 휴대폰도 된다는말이죠?
<drake_kr> 아이폰엔 없던데요
<Seony> 아이패드 된다고 아이폰이 되진 않아요...
<monos> 아이폰이랑 아이패드랑 다른가요?
<drake_kr> 흠, 쿼츠엔진은 대략 gtk같은 느낌이네요
<Seony> 다른건 아닌데, 옛날 기기들 호환성 때문에 아이폰이 화면사이즈가 더 작아서, 패드 전용으로 만든건 폰에서 실행이 안되죠
<Seony> 아예 설치부터도 불가능해요
<monos> 안드로이드용으로도 개발중이라고 하던데 이게 안드로이드용으로 나오면 휴대폰에 되겠죠?
<Seony> drake_kr: 네.  근데, 잘 아시겠지만, 일반 앱프로그래머는 걍 엑스코드만 다룰 줄만 알면 되는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안드로이드라면... 되겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<monos> 그러면 기다려봐야 겠네요
<Seony> 구글 검색해보니까, 아이폰도 출시할거라네요
<drake_kr> android는 철학이 없으니까, 폰에서도 잘 될거에요
<Seony> 근데 그거 재밌나보네요
<Seony> 디아블로 확장팩 나온거 괜찮담서요?
<drake_kr> 주변 애들 엄청 하긴 하더라구요
<Seony> 확장팩 사서 다시 디아블로 해볼까도 생각 중이에요
<drake_kr> 어제 막 디아블로 5캐릭터 만렙 찍었어요.. 오리지날 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 확장팩은 아직 구매 안하셨군요
<drake_kr> 근데 대충 확장팩 사라는 느낌이던데요..
<Seony> 저도 디아블로 안한지 정말 오래됐는데, 요즘 들리는 소문이, 확장팩이 상당히 좋대요
<Seony> 디아블로3 오리지날을 뒤엎을 정도라던데요
<drake_kr> 안사도 겜은 할만한데.. act5 전용 퀘스트나 성기사템이 자꾸 마음을 흔들죠
<drake_kr> 블리자드가 게임은 참 잘 만들죠..
<monos> 맞아요
<drake_kr> 쉬우면서도 쉽지만은 않게..
<monos> 저두 블라지드 게임이 매력적이에요
<monos> 블리자드 게임 하면 다른게임 못하겠던데요
<Seony> 이번에 나온 툼레이더 해보셨어요?
<drake_kr> 근데 솔찌 와우는 애들이 좀 안이뻐 ㅡㅡ
<Seony> 툼레이더 정말 대박이던데요.  정말 하는 내내 감동이었어요
<monos> 툼레이더 쉽게 해서 앤딩봤어요
<drake_kr> 오.. 툼레이더는 정말 오래전에 해본 기억밖에..
<Seony> 제가 최근에 해본 게임들 중에서 가장 재밌게 했던 게임이에요
<monos> 툼레이더 인터넷에 무지 많아요 공짜로 패키지로 할수 있어요 싱글게임
<drake_kr> 저도 요즘 게임 아저씨 취향이 돼서..
<Seony> 언차티드에서 컨셉을 많이 따왔다고 해서 좀 비슷하긴 한데, 더 재밌었어요...
<drake_kr> 예전엔 게임자체에 집중을 했다면 요즘은 스토리에 집중하는편이라..
<drake_kr> 여기서 블리자드가 둘 다 잡았죠
<Seony> 디아블로는, 스토리 작가만 10명이잖아요
<Seony> 디아블로를 제가 1때부터 패키지에 들어있는 매뉴얼 읽어가면서 했었는데요, 스토리는 정말 대박이에요
<drake_kr> 디아블로1에서 디아블로 잡은 영웅이 디아블로가 되고..(반복)
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 툼레이더 항목 보고 있는데..
<Seony> 디아블로도 콘솔판이 더 재밌다는 얘기가 있네요
<drake_kr> 스토리 플롯 자체는 인디아나 존스의 그것을 그대로 따라가고 있다. 단지 주인공이 여성이라는 것만 다를 뿐이다. 하지만 주인공이 여성이라는 점이 엄청난 호평을 받아 주인공 라라 크로프트는 수많은 양덕들의 단백질 도둑섹시 아이콘이 되었으며 주체적인 여성이라는 점 때문에 여성들에게도 상당히 좋은 반응을 얻었다
<drake_kr> ps4, xbox1, xbox360으로 나온다고 하네요
<Seony> 어떤게요?
<readytoact> 아..
<readytoact> -_-..
<readytoact> 잡혔네
<drake_kr> 툼레이더요
<drake_kr> 아
<Seony> 이걸로 보세요  http://rigvedawiki.net/r1/wiki.php/%ED%88%BC%20%EB%A0%88%EC%9D%B4%EB%8D%94%282013%29
<myobot> [링크 제목] RigVeda Wiki (γ): 툼 레이더(2013)
<drake_kr> ps4, xbox1, xbox360으로 나오는건 디아블로3
<drake_kr> Seony: 그렇쟎아도 이거 다 보고 그쪽으로 갈거에유
<Seony> 유튜브에 가면, 저거 플레이 영상만 녹화해서 2시간 분량의 영화로 만든 것도 있는데, 그거만 봐도 재밌어요
<Seony> 시네마컷이 있네요  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxszw6URtk4
<myobot> [링크 제목] 툼 레이더 리부트 (Tomb Raider) 시네마 컷 HD - YouTube
<drake_kr> 게임을 홍보하기 위해 영화를 무료로 뿌렸어요 <- 인가요?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 아뇨.  유저가 편집한거죠
<drake_kr> 음, 새라 코너 크로니클에 새라역으로 나온 배우랑 비슷하게 생겼네요
<Seony> 툼레이더 리부트는, 카밀라 루딩턴이라는 실제 배우를 캐스팅해서 제작한 거에요...
<drake_kr> 그레이애너토미...
<Seony> 넷스플릿이 시작됐군요...
<drake_kr> 동물사냥하면서 마음아파하던 라라가 결과적으론 백여명이 넘는 무장집단 전체를 혼자서 몰살시켜버린다.
<drake_kr> 웬지 블랙라군의 로제리타 티스네로스가 생각나네요
<Seony> 뭐, 겜이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 손가락 몇개로 절벽에 매달리는 것부터가 이미 현실성이 떨어지니깐요..
<drake_kr> 슴가때문에 힘들텐데..
<drake_kr> http://shadowofangel.tistory.com/1424 오 특수부대에서 복무한 경험이 있다네요
<myobot> [링크 제목] ▶>쉐도우ofangel's shining space<◀
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이거 좀 플레이시간이 길면 쉬워지나보네요
<drake_kr> 좋다.. 아저씨들은 이런게 좋음
<Seony> 아... 그게, 후반으로 갈수록 점점 기계화보병이 되가거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 물론 오바이지만, 후반으로 갈수록 스킬도 다 찍고 무기도 많고 해서 무난해집니다...
<samahui_TP> 게임 이야기 계속 했더니 게임도 하고 싶고 하지만 회사라 눈치도 보이고 또 일도 많으니 잠깐만 하자는 생각에 하스스톤으로 한판 하는데 상대와 상성이 않좋았는지 끝나지를 않아서 10분넘게 했네요
<Seony> 하스스톤이 카드겜이죠?
<samahui_TP> 네
<drake_kr> 전 다행히
<Seony> 어떤 식으로 진행되는건지 참 궁금하네요
<drake_kr> 튜토리얼을 친구에게 넘겨서
<drake_kr> 친구만 빠지고 전 안하게 되었습니다
<samahui_TP> 그냥 울드오브워크레프트에 나오는 영웅들로 진행하는 카드게임이예요
<samahui_TP> 매직더게더링 비슷하죠
<samahui_TP> 순서대로 자신이 가진 마나의 양만큼 카드를 내고 그 카드의 능력치나 공방력차를 이용해서 대전하는거죠
<samahui_TP> 근데 하다보면 전략의 맛도 있고 또 플레이 시간이 비교적 짧아서 했는데 ... 오늘가치 잘못 만나면 꽤 시간이 가는군요
<samahui_TP> 그만하고 일이나 해야죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 그런 식이군요..
<samahui_TP> 기본은 무료니까 해보세요
<Seony> 디아블로 아이템 드랍율에 대한 심도있는 분석글이네요  http://bbs1.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/family/1463/read?articleId=6873339&objCate1=&bbsId=G001&searchKey=subjectNcontent&itemGroupId=&itemId=1289&sortKey=depth&searchValue=%ED%99%95%ED%8C%A9&platformId=&pageIndex=2
<myobot> [링크 제목] (인벤펌) 논란의 전설아이템 드랍 확률에 대한 고찰 | Daum 루리웹
<Seony> 그나저나 디아블로3 한정판 샀는데, 안에 들어있는 영혼석이 2G짜리라 쓸데가 없다는게 아쉽네요..
<samahui_TP> 그 디아블로 머리에 박혀있는 그 번쩍이는 붉은 빛의...
<samahui_TP> 하지만 겨우 2g라... 아쉽겠군요
<Seony> 네.  디아블로 두상이랑 영혼석이랑 같이 오거든요
<Seony> 자석이 있어서, 영혼석을 두상 가까이 가져가면 착 달라붙어요
<samahui_TP> 사진으로만 본 그것이군요. ... 아니다 용산에 갔을때 전시된건 한번 본거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 디아블로 안한지 오래되서 ㅎㅎ; 웨 링크보니 드랍은 말그대로 도박이군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> http://www7.pcmag.com/media/images/289772-diablo-iii-collector-s-edition-usb-drive.jpg
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<Seony> 이렇게 생겼죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 맞네요
<samahui_TP> 소장가치는 있어보이는데요
<samahui_TP> 개조를 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 나도 디아블로 살걸 그랬네요
<monos> 전 디아블로 1 2 탄 하고 3탄은 안해봤거든요
<Seony> 개조라... 괜찮은 생각이네요...
<samahui_TP> 뜯어서 대용량 USB3.0 지원되는 놈으로다가 바꿔주는겁니다
<samahui_TP> 네 USB뜯어내버리고 소용 대용량 USB사서 강력뽄드~신공으로 붙여주면 되지 않을까요?
<Seony> 가능할 것 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그거는 쓸만한데, 안에 들어있는 일러스트 화보집은 쓸데가 없네요
<samahui_TP> 그리고 망가지면 저를 원만하시면 안됩니다 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_TP> 이왕 한정판 할꺼면 쓸모도 있게 대용량 좀 넣어주지 블리자드 보기보다 쪼잔하군요
<Seony> 그쵸..
<samahui_TP> 눈보라치느라 X알이 쪼글아들었나봅니다
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 레아블로
<drake_kr> 파라곤렙을 좀 올려볼까 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 아 마야 깔아야지
<drake_kr> 맥에도 마야 있지요?
<samahui_TP> 맥에도 마야는 있을겁니다. 예전에 디자이너분이 맥으로 마야 쓰는걸 본거 같네요. 하지만 전 윈도우에서만 써봐서 자세히는...
<drake_kr> 제가 싸움을 못해서 살인기술을 좀 배워볼라구요
<samahui_TP> 싸... 싸움을 못한다고 살인기술이라뇨
<samahui_TP> 싸움 못하는 사람이 힘을 기르면 그게 살인기술이긴 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 때리는것도 요령이 있어야 하는데 요령이 없으면 상대나 본인이 크게 다치게되죠
<drake_kr> http://bbs1.ruliweb.daum.net/gaia/do/ruliweb/default/1430/read?articleId=5767257&objCate1=37&bbsId=G001&pageIndex=1&t__nil_ruliweb=best&nil_id=1
<myobot> [링크 제목] 춘향이 3D에요 | Daum 루리웹
<samahui_TP> 아하 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 글씨가 안이뻐서 붓글시로 그린것과 같은이야기 셨군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 제가 글씨체가 정말 명필이라 주변인들이 절대로 못알아보죠 ㅜㅜ 하지만 덕분에 붓글씨는 좀 그립니다 ㅋ 비슷한 이야기군요.
<monos> 혹시 안드로이드에서 transdrone 쓰시는분 있으세요?
<readytoact> 음..
<readytoact> NAS를 SVN으로 활용하는 방안은 어떨까요
<readytoact> 노후된 SVN서버를 교체하려고 하는데 -_- 서버 새로사긴 구찮고..
<drake_kr> iptime nas시리즈에 svn 들어갔네요
<readytoact> 아이피타임은 -_-
<readytoact> 싼거빼곤
<readytoact> 시놀로지가 좋은데..
<readytoact> 시놀로진 다 좋은데
<readytoact> 국내 유통총판이 개같음
<drake_kr> 시놀로지 안써요
<readytoact> drake_kr: 안쓰는 이유가 있으세요?
<drake_kr> 비싸요
<readytoact> -_- 전 쓰면서 내내 유통사 때문에
<readytoact> 안써요
<readytoact> 몇번쓰고.. 유독.. 시놀로지만 찾아서 그런가..
<readytoact> RAID5상태에서 데이터 통으로 날려먹은 적도 있고 하다보니
<readytoact> 완전..
<drake_kr> 그돈이면 그냥 atom서버 구축할수 있어서..
<readytoact> 하긴
<Seony> raid5는 프로덕션 레벨에서는 절대 쓰면 안되죠...
<readytoact> -_- 그냥 구찮아서.
<readytoact> Seony: 그런가요
<readytoact> 어떤식으로 구성하는게 좋은가요
<Seony> 네.  실사용은 무조건 10입니다 ㅎㅎ
<readytoact> -,.- 아..
<readytoact> 10이 진리군요
<monos> 저두 지금 해그놀러지 깔려고 합니다.
<drake_kr> 걍
<readytoact> monos: 아.. 드디어
<drake_kr> 리눅스를 까세요
<drake_kr> ㅡㅡ
<readytoact> 헤놀로지 DSM5.0
<readytoact> 근데
<readytoact> 철저하게 NAS용도로 쓰실거면
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 그외 공부를 한다던지
<readytoact> 그건 비춥니다.
<readytoact> 전  그냥 NAS용도이기 때문에
<monos> 리눅스 깔았는데요 gun로 쓸려니 너무 버벅이고 느려서요
<monos> 서버로 깔면 사운드가 안되고해서 해그놀러지 해볼려구요
<drake_kr> gui 빼고
<monos> GNU
<readytoact> Seony: 아.. 근데 10이면
<readytoact> -_- 용량 반토막이 아니라..
<readytoact> 반토막 맞나
<Seony> 네 반...
<Seony> 미러링+스트라이핑 이니깐요..
<readytoact> 짭...
<readytoact> -_-.. 역시
<readytoact> 이번에 파일서버 구매하는데
<readytoact> 20 테라는
<readytoact> 20테라를 6로 구성하려고
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ..
<drake_kr> 걍 돈있으면 raid1으로 다 때리세요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 가성비는 돈없는 사람의 걱정임
<readytoact> -,.-
<readytoact> 나름 저렴하던데요
<readytoact> 디스크 포함해서 4백 초반..
<readytoact> 듀얼파어
<readytoact> -_- 아 맞다 전화해봐야지
<readytoact> 타이얀 서버 구매하는데
<readytoact> 이 업체 통화가 어렵네요
<drake_kr> 직접 찾아가야..
<readytoact> 그런가봐야.
<readytoact> 그런가봐요.
<readytoact> 지방사는 설움.
<readytoact> ㅠㅠ
<readytoact> 직장 소재지 = 의왕
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 그냥 그런거 업체 찾아갈 여유를 안주는 회사다니는 설움 <<
<readytoact> 아
<readytoact> -_- 그냥 가도 되는데
<readytoact> 개인적인 거라
<readytoact> -,.-
<readytoact> -_-2 베이면
<readytoact> 2베이면
<readytoact> 그냥.. 레이드1으로 구성하면 될라나요
<monos> readytoact: 혹시 컴퓨터 구형 2대를 잘활용할 방법이 없을까요?
<readytoact> 음.. 뭐가 필요한지를 먼저 정의하면
<readytoact> 쓸 수 있나 없나(사양)에 대한 판단이 나오지 않을까요?
<readytoact> 상시켜두실거면
<readytoact> 토렌트 머신도 괜찮을 것 같고요
<drake_kr> 구형컴퓨터 2대는
<drake_kr> 버리세요
<drake_kr> 상시 켜놓을거 같으면 산딸기전같은거 쓰시고
<readytoact> 음
<drake_kr> 전기세가 더나옴
<readytoact> -_-ㅋ 두대 중고로 팔면
<readytoact> 산딸기 하나 살 수도
<readytoact> 얼마나 구형인가요
<readytoact> 산딸기 + 케이스 + 어댑터
<drake_kr> 흠 캐이스가 중요하긴 하겠군요
<samahui_TP> 그 구형중 하나 보내드린 1인으로써 제가 드린건 노트북용 듀얼코어 들어가는 저전력 시스템입니다만...
<samahui_TP> 나름 1080p동영상은 핑핑 돌리는 놈입니다만...
<drake_kr> 1080p는 산딸기로도 돌리잖아여
<samahui_TP> 볼 수 있을정도로요
<samahui_TP> 컨테이너 관계없이
<samahui_TP> 전기세도 비교적 안나오는 250인가 350짜리 파워로 푸롤 잘돌아가는 그런 착한 놈입니다
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 제 pc
<samahui_TP> 그냥 개인용 NAS나 웹서버정도로 졸릴만한놈이죠
<drake_kr> 그래픽카드에 전원안꼽은듯
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;;
<drake_kr> 근데 본체 열기가 매우^4 귀찮아서
<drake_kr> 다운그레이드해서 쓰네요
<samahui_TP> 저보단 났군요... 전 지금 분명히 본체 냉각팩하나 그래픽카드 갈면서 빼놨는데 기억도 나는데... 귀찮아서 그냥 쓰고 있어요
<samahui_TP> 다운되면 그때 열고 꼽죠
<drake_kr> 음 몇번 다운됐음에도 불구하고
<drake_kr> overdrive를 열고
<drake_kr> 클럭을 낮춤..
<samahui_TP> 귀차니즘은 나랏님도 고칠수 없다죠
<monos> 하나는 팬티엄D 945 95W  CPU
<monos> 하나는 T2205 노트북용 CPU 35W 에요
<monos> 사마휘님이 주신건데 쓸만해요
<monos> 루분투로 쓰면 쓸만한데 쓰다가 보면 너무 느려져서 리부팅 안하면 도저히 못쓰겠더라구요
<samahui_TP> 그냥 우분투 깔아서 쓰세요. 그정도는 잘돌아갈껄요
<monos> 우분투 깔아서 사용중인데요
<monos> 14.04.1
<monos> 이게 조금만 쓰면 버벅거려져요
<monos> 한 2시간 정도 쓰면 리부팅 안하면 너무 느려져요
<readytoact> 읭..
<samahui_TP> 쓰다가 버벅여지는건 다른 요인 같은데요
<readytoact> 리눅스는
<readytoact> 며칠 켜놔도
<Seony> 14.04 데탑은 좀 무겁죠...
<readytoact> ㅇㅇ
<readytoact> 근데
<readytoact> monos: 서버 깐다고 안하셨나요
<samahui_TP> 성능 문제가 아니라 쓰다가 느려지는건 하드웨어적 문젝 아닐까 싶은 생각도 드네요
<monos> 서버 버전도 깔아봤는데요
<monos> 서버 버전이 가장 빨랏어요
<readytoact> 음
<readytoact> 램은요
<readytoact> 램이 적으면
<readytoact> 그럴수도
<monos> 그런데 사운드가 안되어서 GNU로 왔어요
<monos> 램은 2기가에요
<monos> 슬롯이 2개라서요
<monos> 그래서 지금 저전력 사마휘님이 주신거에 해그놀러지 깔아보고 있어요
<monos> 사운드 서버 되는지 실험해볼려구요
<monos> readytoact: 님 해그놀러지 사운드가 안되는데요
<readytoact> ?
<readytoact> 헤놀로지는 운영체제 자체에는 멀티미디어나
<readytoact> 심지어 윈도 UI도 없습니다.
<readytoact> 웹페이지 또는 스마트폰 클라이언트를 통해 서비스만 제공되요.
<monos> 오디오 스테이션
<monos> 192.168.0.7:50000 스마트폰으로 들어가서
<readytoact> 헤놀로지 관리 콘솔에서
<readytoact> 로그 보세요
<monos> 디스크 스테이션 로그인만 떠있어요
<readytoact> 로그인 하세요
<readytoact> admin / admin 일겁니다
<monos> admin 로그인했어요
<readytoact> 거기서 로그 한번 보세요
<readytoact> 제어판이나
<readytoact> 이런데 구석구석 보세요
<readytoact> 금방 익히실 수 있을 겁니다. 직관적으로 잘 되어 있어요
<readytoact> 사용하시다 모르는건 해다 메뉴 들어가서 오른쪽 상단에 도움말 있습니다.
<readytoact> 혹시 DSM버전이 어떻게 되세요
<monos> 15
<monos> dsm 5.0-4493
<monos> 2014/05/29
<readytoact> 엌
<readytoact> 4493을 올리셨군요!!
<readytoact> -_- 부럽네요
<readytoact> 448x 에서 업글 하기 귀찮아서
<readytoact> 그냥 쓴느데
<monos> 근데 사운드 하는방법을 모르겠습니다.
<drake_kr> 음 요즘 사운드는 그냥 나올텐데
<readytoact> monos: 폰에서
<drake_kr> 제꺼도 우분투 14.04 서버 설치하니 사운드는 그냥 나오던데
<readytoact> DS Audio
<readytoact> 어플 설치하고
<readytoact> 서버로 접속해보세요
<monos> 다운로드 센터는 잘되는데
<drake_kr> 음, 사운드라면 덕규가 잘 아는데
<monos> 제일 궁금한건 우분투 서버 버전에서 사운드 되게 하기가 제일 궁금해요
<drake_kr> 음? 그냥 되던데..
<monos> 전 안되더라구요
<monos> 구형 컴퓨터 2대다 안되더라구요
<monos> 12.04도 안되고 14.04도 안되었어요
<drake_kr> mpg321이나 mocp로 mp3 틀어보면 대충 나오는데..
<monos> 이상하네요
<monos> mocp로 저두 아무리 들을려고 해도 안되어서요
<drake_kr> 요새 사운드칩도 거의 대부분 알려진거 쓸테고
<monos> alc 880
<drake_kr> 그거 그냥 잡히는게 맞는데..
<monos> 도저히 방법이 없어서 GNU깔았어요
<monos> 14.04
<drake_kr> alsamixer 볼륨이 제일 낮게 돼있는거 아니에요?
<drake_kr> gnu는
<monos> 그런데 너무 무거워서 이번에 해그놀러지로 갈아타는중요
<drake_kr> 우분투도 gnu/linux고..
<monos> 아니에요
<monos> alsamixer에서 볼륨 다 올렸어요
<monos> 사운드 테스트 해도 소리도 안나와요
<readytoact> 헤놀로지에서
<drake_kr> 음, 사운드카드 자체는 잡혔을텐데
<readytoact> 사운드를
<drake_kr> 데스크탑에서 사운드는 나왔어요?
<readytoact> 재생하신다고요?
<monos> 네
<readytoact> 헤놀로지 설치한 데탑에서요?
<monos> drake_kr: 님 데스크탑에서는 소리가 잘나와요
<monos> GNU버전에서는 소리 짱짱 잘나와요
<drake_kr> 그럼 서버버전이라고 안나오는거 아니에요
<drake_kr> gnu버전이 뭐지
<drake_kr> fedora 말하는건가
<monos> 우분투 12.04
<drake_kr> 아
<monos> 우분투 14.04요
<drake_kr> gnu가 아니라
<drake_kr> gnome이겠지요
<monos> 네
<monos> 그놈요
<drake_kr> 우분투도 GNU/Linux Distro중에 하나고..
<monos> 제가 컴퓨터 탓인줄 알고 다른컴퓨터로도 실험해봤는데요
<monos> 둘다 소리가 안나왔어요
<drake_kr> 데탑에서 사운드가 됐었다면
<drake_kr> 사운드가 안되는건 서버라서 그런게 아니라
<drake_kr> 어디 볼륨같은게 쫙 내려가 있을듯요
<monos> 제가 mix에서 소리 다 올려봤는데요 안되었어요
<monos> 처음부팅 될때 사운드 잡히는소리는 나오던데요 스피커 테스트 하면 소리가 안나왔어요
<monos> 그리고 mocp로 아무리 재생해도
<monos> 파일은 재생 되고 있는데 소리는 안나와요
<drake_kr> 긍게 어딘가 볼륨이 내려가 있을거에요
<monos> 저두 그런줄 알고 볼륨 하나도 빠짐 없이 다 올렸어요
<drake_kr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<myobot> [링크 제목] Audio/AlsaInfo - Ubuntu Wiki
<drake_kr> 오이시가 싼가 새우깡이 싼가
<ujuc> 오이시가뭐임?
<ujuc> 새우깡이 안싸요??? 마트껄로 하면.. 노래방이라 적혀있는..
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> readytoact: 해그 놀러지에서 다운로드 스테이션 쓸때요 휴대폰에서 토랜트 화일을 실시간으로 바로 해그놀러지로 링크 못하나요?
<razGon_ShX4> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_ShX4> 느즈막히 들어오는 라즈곤.
<razGon_ShX4> 퇴근 준비군요. 오후는 잠시일하고 오니 모두 조용.ㅎ
<razGon_ShX4> 오늘은 조퇴했습니다.
<GarlicChicken> 어제 우분투 엎는다고 뭐 한참 업그레이드 했는데 이거 뭐 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<GarlicChicken> 며칠 건너면 망가져있네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<GarlicChicken> myobot 퍽퍽
<samahui> 우분투는 괜찮은데 전 엘리멘터리 깔았다가 이놈이 말썽생겨서 결국 시스템 새로 밀었었어요
<GarlicChicken> 하여간 리눅스는 득햏용 운영체제인듯
<GarlicChicken> 뭘 써도 제대로 되어 있는걸 본적이 없으니 ㅁㄴㅇㄹ
<GarlicChicken> 스트레스 받을때마다 라면 끓여먹고
<GarlicChicken> 더 열받으면 소주를 ...
<GarlicChicken> (응?)
<samahui> 그래도 우분투는 정상적으로 잘 돌아가요. 아! 센트도 문제 일으킨 횟수가 적군요
<GarlicChicken> 센트는 대신 구버전이라 스트레스 ㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 센트 자체는 상당히 안정적이예요
<samahui> 스트레스 받을때 마다 먹으면... 살쪄요. 제 스트레스 해소법이 먹는거거든요
<samahui> ㅜㅜ
<GarlicChicken> (있는대로 쓴다면)
<GarlicChicken> 근데 그렇게 하고 ... 움직이면 되죠 'ㅅ'a ...
<GarlicChicken> 학교 다닐땐 그나마 운동이라도 했는데
<samahui> 움직이는게 재한된 업무환경이면 그것도 힘들죠 ㅎㅎ;
<GarlicChicken> 도시락 까먹고 닫으면 바로 축구하러 ...
<samahui> 주말마다 운동하는데 그걸로는 턱없이 부족한가봐요. 결국 먹는걸 줄이고 다른 스트레스 해소법을 찾는 중입니다
<GarlicChicken> 운동하는게 짧은 시간에 격렬하게 하는게 오히려 에너지 소비에 도움이 된다고 하더군요
<samahui> 저도 대학때는 수업이나 과제 아니면 거진 농구장에 살았어요
<GarlicChicken> 농구장에 계실땐
<GarlicChicken> 그래도 살이 덜 찌시지 않았나요 ?ㅅ?
<samahui> 네 68키로 정도 나갔던거 같아요
<GarlicChicken> 거기서 덜 나가셨을거 같은데
<samahui> 70키로 위아래로 넘나들기만 했었죠
<samahui> 키 176정도인데
<GarlicChicken> 농구하는게 보는 입장에선
<samahui> 통뼈라 그 이상 빠지지가 않아요
<GarlicChicken> 설렁설렁하는거 같은데
<GarlicChicken> 사실 공 잡고 나서부터는 운동량이 급격하게 증가하는지라 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<samahui> 농구는 구기종목중 가장 격렬한 격투기에 가까운 운동입니다
<GarlicChicken> 파워워킹이 가능 ...
<razGon_ShX4> GarlicChicken: 오래간만이십니다. 여기에서요.ㅋ
<samahui> 달리고 뛰고 몸싸움에 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_ShX4> samahui: 리하이요.ㅋ
<samahui> 그리고 손꾸락을 삐는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<GarlicChicken> 농구장 바닥은 고무고무 + 스펀지로 만들어야 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<GarlicChicken> 엌
<GarlicChicken> razGon_ShX4, 너브죽 (__  )
<GarlicChicken> 휴가는 다녀오셨는지 ?ㅅ?/
<razGon_ShX4> samahui: 노트북의 현자시여. DDR2 램에 윈7 램이 4기가는 사치입니까?
<samahui> 램은 다다익선 입니다
<GarlicChicken> 윈7이면 최소 8긱 ...
<samahui> DDR2나 3가 문제가 아니라 64비트인지 32비트인지가 문제죠
<razGon_ShX4> 그렇군요. 32이비트면 4기가를 다쓸수 잇을까요?
<razGon_ShX4> 그게 문제일거 같아서요.
<GarlicChicken> 6긱도 돌아가긴 하는데 6긱을 붙인다 치면 DVFS를 꺼야되더군요 ㄱ-
<samahui> ddr2들어가는거 보니 구형 듀얼일듯한데
<GarlicChicken> 64빗으로 쓰세요 무조건.
<samahui> 32비트 깔았음녀 4기가 다 쓰지안아도 3기가보다는 났습니다
<GarlicChicken> 제 집에 DDR2 6긱 쓰는 보드가 있는데
<GarlicChicken> 아부지 컴을 그리 해드렸숩니다
<samahui> 근데 당시 노트북이면 보드가 3기가 이상 지원을 안하는 놈들도 있어요
<GarlicChicken> 하긴 보드에서 막아버리면 ㅡ,.ㅡ ..
<samahui> 그럴때는 남는램은 램디스크로
<GarlicChicken> 아톰 메인보드중에는 2긱도 붙는데 1긱 이상 안붙습니다 ㅇㅈㄹ 하는것도  ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<samahui> 아무튼 윈7이면 4기가는 달아줘야 쓸만하다 느낌듭니다
<razGon_ShX4> 사용자는 그냥 웹서핑덕후. 아무것도 안합니다.
<GarlicChicken> 무려 듀얼코어 되는놈인데 ㅠ_ㅠ
<razGon_ShX4> 워드보고 인터넷만.
<samahui> 램은 누가 뭐래도 다다익선 입니다
<GarlicChicken> 웹서핑도 요새는 ...
<razGon_ShX4> 그렇군요.
<samahui> 지원하는한 최대한 많을수록 좋습니다
<GarlicChicken> 시스템 리소스를 ...
<GarlicChicken> 길에서 줏어온 고양이가 10분내로 그릇하나 비우듯이
<samahui> 웹서핑에서 플래쉬 떡칠을 만나거나하면 어이쿠 입니다
<razGon_ShX4> 4기가 설치하고 64비트를 쓰는 방식이 낫겠군요.
<GarlicChicken> 허겁지겁 처묵처묵하기 때문에 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<razGon_ShX4> G41입니다.
<samahui> 길에서 주운 고양이는 못먹어서 죽는거 보다 목말라서 죽는게 더 많다더군요
<samahui> 길고양이를 보면 물을 줍시다!
<razGon_ShX4> 아!!
<GarlicChicken> 네 그래서 물을 많이 주면서 그릇에 밥을 왕창 퍼주죠
<razGon_ShX4> 그러면 4기가로 업해드려야 겠군요.
<razGon_ShX4> 효용성의 문제라서요.
<GarlicChicken> 4기가에선 크롬 비추입니다 ㄱ-
<razGon_ShX4> 아는 형님이 못쓰는 컴을 3대주면서 한대를 SSD달아서 업그레이드 하라고 하셨습니다.
<GarlicChicken> 너무 느려서 (...)
<razGon_ShX4> 그런가요?
<GarlicChicken> 네 크롬 쓰시려면 8긱정도 다시는게 ...
<Seony> 며칠 전부터 파폭 쓰기 시작했는데, 꽤 괜찮네요
<razGon_ShX4> 사용자는 전형적인 주부이십니다.
<Seony> 파폭이 NSA에 협조하지 않는 브라우저라고 해서, 바로 갈아탔습니다...
<GarlicChicken> 그럼 파폭+IE(호환성모드)
<razGon_ShX4> NSA?
<samahui> 혹시 IBM G41인가요?
<samahui> 데탑용 시퓨가 들어간 모델???
<Seony> 미 정보국이요
<GarlicChicken> 미 정보국이 오픈소스에 개입한다는것은
<GarlicChicken> 사용자의 정보를 다 감시하겠다는거 ..
<Seony> 크롬은 오픈소스가 아니더라구요
<razGon_ShX4> 아니요.
<GarlicChicken> 네 크로미움이랑 크롬은 다릅니다.
<razGon_ShX4> 헐... 삼성 쓰래기...
<GarlicChicken> 근데 어차피 엔진은 똑같은넘이라 _-_
<razGon_ShX4> 그돈을 받으면서 폭스콘 메인보드를..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_ShX4> n15235 G41메인보드요.
<samahui> 아 보드요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 노트북 모델을 알려주시면
<GarlicChicken> 신선한 충격이네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui> 메모리 지원여부를 알려드릴께요
<GarlicChicken>  삼성이 폭스콘 메인보드를 쓰다니 ...
<Seony> GarlicChicken: 근데 위키 보면, 크로뮴조차도 개개인을 식별할 수 있을 정도로 쓸데없는 정보까지 싸그리 전송해서 논란이라네요...
<GarlicChicken> 기가바이트나 에이수스라면 모를까 ㄷㄷㄷ
<GarlicChicken> Seony / 아마 그게 구글로 들어갈거예요
<Seony> 네.  그래서 전, 크롬은 업무용으로만 쓰고 개인용은 파폭 쓰기로 했씁니다
<GarlicChicken> 구글측에선 합법적인 근거 없으면 외부로 정보를 안준다고 하는데 순 거짓말 같고
<Seony> 어차피 제 업무가 나랏일이니.. ㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 어느정도는 말이 맞긴 하지만, 마케팅의 용도란게 ... 이미지 홍보 그런거다보니까 _-_
<samahui> 오늘부로 마이핀 쓰라고 바뀌었군요
<GarlicChicken> 전 마이핀 계정만 만들어두고 거의 안쓰는데
<GarlicChicken> 마이핀 보안 결함 있더군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<samahui> 제 마이핀 번호가 안이뻐서 전 싫어요
<samahui> 보안이나마나 저따구 번호를 주다니 ㅜㅜ 다시 신청해서 바꿔야겠어요
<GarlicChicken> 인증 절차가 우스우리만큼 직관적이고 단순함 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<monos> samahui: 님 혹시 해그놀러지 쓰세요?
<GarlicChicken> 대포폰 쓰면 뚫리는 구조.
<samahui> monos: 안써요
<monos> samahui: 사마휘님이 주신거에 해그놀러지 깔아서 지금 써보고 있는데 쓸만한거 같아요
<samahui> 다행이군요
<monos> samahui: 그런데 사용법을 잘 모르겠어요
<samahui> 주민번호 돌릴만큼 돌리고 당할만큼 당하니 새로 당할걸 만든거 같네요
<samahui> 마이핀으로 이제 인증 간단하게 뚫리세요~ 하는 기분
<samahui> monos: 구글신을 영접하세요
<monos> 주민등록 번호 마이핀인지로 바꾼다고 하던데 이미 다 유출된었는데 이걸 막는다고 하네요
<samahui> 검색하면 사용법은 잘 나올겁니다
<GarlicChicken> 마이핀 유출된지가 ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 두달이 지났는데
<razGon_ShX4> 파폭을 써야 겠군요.
<monos> 나도 파폭으로 바꾸는중이에요
<razGon_ShX4> 크롬이 편해서 좋기는 한데..ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 마이핀 유출되었어도 전 어제 만든거라 ㅎㅎ;;
<monos> 휴대폰은 이미 파폭으로 갔는데요
<samahui> 전 언제나 파폭이죠
<razGon_ShX4> 크롬으로 다시 돌아갔는데. 파폭을 써야 겠군요.
<monos> 데스크탑은 윈도우용 64비트 파폭이 없는거 같더라구요
<razGon_ShX4> 모바일도 파폭.
<samahui> 휴대폰부터 메인컴까지 다 파폭입니다만... 크런치뱅이나 데비안은 아이스위즐인가 다른이름이죠
<monos> 리눅스도 파폭인데요 윈도우 컴퓨터는 아직 익스랑 크롬이에요
<razGon_ShX4> 그렇군요.
<monos> 윈도우용으로 파폭 64비트가 있나요?
<razGon_ShX4> 램을 2기가보다는 3기가가 나을까요?
<samahui> 네 다다익선입니다
<samahui> 윈7이면 무조건 났습니다
<razGon_ShX4> 단 1기가 붙는게 속도가 느린놈.
<razGon_ShX4> 그렇게 가야겠군요.ㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 가능한한 슬롯을 무조건 다 채우시는게 이득 'ㅅ'
<samahui> 흠... 어차피 그정도 성능에서 클럭보다는 양이죠
<razGon_ShX4> 32비트짜리 설치해드려야겠습니다.ㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 근데 가끔 어떤 메인보드는 .. 아 놋북 메인보드니가 상관 없겠다 - -) ...
<GarlicChicken> 64비트가 이득이예요
<razGon_ShX4> 실은 다른데 쓸데가 있는데. 효용성면에서는 그게 나을거 같아서요.
<GarlicChicken> Core duo 부터 전부 64비트 .
<razGon_ShX4> 익스만 스씨는 분이시라서.
<GarlicChicken> 이론상으론 64비트가 더 빠르고
<samahui> 노트북 이름을 알려주시면
<razGon_ShX4> 아마도 워드,오피스,익스 그리고 끝.
<samahui> 자세히 알아볼수 있어요
<Seony> 아직도 익스만 쓰시는 분들이 계시군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_ShX4> 아니요. 데탑입니다.
<samahui> 아 데탑이요
<razGon_ShX4> DB-A150
<razGon_ShX4> 삼성전자.
<GarlicChicken> 앞으론 바이너리가 전부 64비트만 나오기 때문에 추후 메모리 확장을 해도 ?! 64비트가 낫습니다.
<monos> 나도 익스만 썻는데 익스하나만으로 안되는게 많아서 크롬도 같이 써요
<razGon_ShX4> 코어2듀오쓰는 제품요.
<GarlicChicken> 그러면 무조건 64비트
<razGon_ShX4> 아. 그러면 64비트를 설치하는게 낫겠군요.
<Seony> 안되는게 많은건 둘째치고, 익스는 느려터졌잖아요
<GarlicChicken> 익스 11은 괜찮더군요
<razGon_ShX4> SSD를 달아서요.ㅋ
<monos> 익스 요즘 많이 빨라졌어요
<monos> 크롬보다 더 빠른거 같아요
<razGon_ShX4> 부팅과 전환을 빨리하기 좋습니다.
<GarlicChicken> 익스가 8,9,10이 좀 느리터지긴함 ...
<razGon_ShX4> 파폭을 써야 겟습니다. 저는 .
<samahui> 그놈이면 E5700?
<monos> 전 익스 11 버전 쓰고 있어요
<razGon_ShX4> 크롬이 편한데....
<samahui> 기업용으로 나온 모델이군요
<razGon_ShX4> 아마도 그럴겁니다.
<samahui> 램이 ddr3아니세요?
<GarlicChicken> http://ark.intel.com/products/42801/Intel-Pentium-Processor-E5700-2M-Cache-3_00-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<myobot> [링크 제목] ARK | Intel® Pentium® Processor E5700 (2M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
<Seony> 스크립트가 되나...
<samahui> 세부 모델에 따라서 다른건가요? E5700이면 ddr3일거 같은데요
<Seony> System Info: Model:  MacPro6 · CPU Speed:  8 @ 3.7 GHz · L2:  256 KB · L3:  10 MB · RAM:  16 GB · OS X:  Version 10.9.4 (Build 13E28) · Hostname:  macpro · User:  jswlinux · Client:  Linkinus 2.4.3/25089 · Style:  Whisper
<GarlicChicken> 인스트럭션 셋이 64-bit니 순간 가속이 필요할땐 64비트 쓰긴 해야겠네요
<monos> E5700이면 DDR2에요
<monos> 보드가 뭐 쓰는지에 따라 다르겠죠
<samahui> 그런가요?
<monos> 보드 G-3 이면 DDR2이에요
<monos> G-4면 DDR2-3같이 되는거도 있어요
<GarlicChicken> 제가 저전력 서버용으로 산놈이 이거 http://ark.intel.com/products/71070/Intel-Pentium-Processor-G2020-3M-Cache-2_90-GHz
<myobot> [링크 제목] ARK | Intel® Pentium® Processor G2020 (3M Cache, 2.90 GHz)
<samahui> 확인해보니 둘다 되네요
<samahui> ddr3지원합니다
<samahui> 800짜리요
<GarlicChicken> 지원은 할텐데 싱크클록이 다운되긴 할거예요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 533
<samahui> 짜리군요
<samahui> 아무튼 그거 4기가 이상 지원하네요
<samahui> 4기가 넣고 윈 64로 가셔도 될거 같아요
<monos> 요즘 프로그램 오피스정도만 써도 2기가 쓰는거랑 4기가 쓰는거랑 차이 많이 나요
<razGon_ShX4> samahui: 지송요. 잠시 애들이 장난쳐서요. DDR2입니다. 2슬롯.
<GarlicChicken> G2020은 메모리 컨트롤러를 아얘 CPU에 쳐박아버려서 ...
<GarlicChicken> 이건 고정이네 ...
<samahui> 네 그거 ddr3도 지원하는 놈입니다 메인보드 칩셋이 인텔 g41이면 ddr3지원이네요
<GarlicChicken> 아마 E5300은 노스브릿지에 따라서 달라질거예요
<razGon_ShX4> http://cafe.naver.com/joonggonara/213617796
<myobot> [링크 제목] 중고나라 : 네이버 카페
<razGon_ShX4> 이놉니다.
<samahui> 메인보드 칩셋을 봐야되요
<razGon_ShX4> 이놉입니다.
<monos> g41보드이면 ddr2-3둘다 지원하는게 많아요
<razGon_ShX4> 근데 슬롯이 2개.
<GarlicChicken> 네이버 난데요네~
<razGon_ShX4> DDR2만. 고정.ㅋ
<samahui> 모델이 db-a75군요
<samahui> 엔비디아 칩이 들어간 놈이죠
<samahui> 이거 고장이 잦은 모델이네요
<samahui> 아까 알려주실때 db-a150이라고 해서 고놈인줄 알았습니다. ㅎㅎ;;
<razGon_ShX4> 그래요?
<samahui> 전원부 설계가 문제라더군요
<razGon_ShX4> 아. 컴에는 DB-A150이라고 적혀잇습니다.
<samahui> 잘 죽는답니다
<samahui> 그럼 내부 바꿔치기 한물건이던가 뭔가 잘못알고 계신거 같은데요
<samahui> a150모델은 인텔 칩셋이 들어간 놈이고 ddr3지원되는 놈입니다
<samahui> 그놈이 좀 더 났죠
<razGon_ShX4> 그런가요?
<razGon_ShX4> 슬롯이 없는데요?
<samahui> ? 무슨 슬롯이요?
<samahui> 쉽게 확인하려면 cmos들어가 보시거나 아니면 그래픽카드를 보면 알수있어요
<samahui> 150은 인텔이고 75는 n당입니다
<razGon_ShX4> DDR3에 대한 슬롯이 없습니다. ㅠㅠ
<samahui> 이전 주인이 보드를 바꿨나보네요.
<razGon_ShX4> 그럴수 있는 능력이 있으신 분이 아니세요.
<razGon_ShX4> 제 느낌상. 중간에 설치를 해줬던 곳이 있는데 그곳에서 바꾼게 아닌가 생각됩니다.
<samahui> 아니면 가끔 AS갔는데 해당 보드가 없다고 구매자 합의하에 바꾸는 경우도 있어요
<samahui> 만일 그렇다면 AS기사가 죽일놈이군요
<razGon_ShX4> http://itempage3.auction.co.kr/DetailView.aspx?ItemNo=A885734943&frm3=V2
<myobot> [링크 제목] 옥션 - 삼성전자 매직스테이션 DB-A150/E7500/DDR3 4G/250G/사타CD ROM/폭스콘보드/2009년10월식/A급 검정케이스
<razGon_ShX4> 이놈인거 같습니다.
<samahui> 이녀석 쯤에 나온 보드들이 문제가 많았거든요. 특히 이놈이 자주 고장나니가 어느순간 보드 AS기간을 3년에서 1년으로 줄이려 했던 일도 기억나네요
<razGon_ShX4> 아니.? 이것도 아니군요.
<razGon_ShX4> 삼성!! 도데체 이녀석에게 뭐한거니?
<razGon_ShX4> 일단은 구동시켜봐야겠습니다.
<razGon_ShX4> 메인보드에 상표가 안적혀 있어요.ㅋ
<samahui> 켜보세요
<razGon_ShX4> 기가바이드 팍스콘. 이런말도 없어요,.ㅋ
<razGon_ShX4> 옙
<samahui> 간단하게 알 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 역시 대기업 컴퓨터는 살만한게 못되요
<monos> 자기가 조립해서 쓰는게 제일 좋은거 같아요
<samahui> 삼성이 데탑시장에 목매지를 않거든요
<monos> 사던지 말던지 하고 가격만 높여 파는거에요?
<samahui> 램이나 반도체 팔아먹는게 더 남고 또 그거 팔라면 다른 생산업체와 마찰을 일으키기 싫겠죠
<razGon_ShX4> E7500 cpu듀얼코어
<samahui> 폰이야 사업성이 어마어마하다고 봐서 직접 진출했지만 PC는 찬밥이죠 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 겔럭시 노트 4 나온다고 하던데요
<samahui> 글쎄요~ 겔스5를 보면 나오고 좀 기다리면 노트4 LTE-A나오지 않을까 싶어서 못사겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 삼성만 이짓하는가 했더니 이번에는 헬쥐도 함께 했더군요
<razGon_ShX4> 이거로 우려먹기 해야죠.
<samahui> G3내놓고는 얼마안있어 G3.cat6 내놨죠
<razGon_ShX4> 실은 진료용 컴이라고 4년전에 백오십만원에 모OCS회사에서 팔아먹던 진료용컴입니다.
<razGon_ShX4> 최근에도 거기서 파는데 100만원에 아이비브릿지 i5짜리 4G램에 HDD붙여서 팔더군요.
<razGon_ShX4> 진료용으로 최적화된 컴이라면서요.
<razGon_ShX4> !!사기꾼들!!
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 컴은 알수록 더 구입하기 힘들어요. 눈뜨고 당하기는 싫고 조립하자니 귀찮고
<samahui> 전 이만 저녁먹으러 댕겨올께요
<samahui> 나중에뵈요 ~
<Seony> 많이 드세요
<samahui> 오늘하루도 알차게 마무리들 잘하세요잘하세요 ^^
<razGon_ShX4> 수고하셨습니다.
<razGon_ShX4> 모두 수고하셨습니다.
<razGon_ShX4> 저도 낮에는 환자를 살리고 밤에는 컴을 살리려구요.
<razGon_ShX4> 외과수술 SSD 이식수술이 잡혀있어요
<razGon_ShX4> 거기에 의식회복까지 시켜야되느 오늘 밤은...
<Seony> 사람과 기계를 넘나드는 수술을 하시는군요
<razGon_ShX4> 컴은 외과수술도 겸합니다. 물론 복잡한 칩접합수술은 못하지만요.
<razGon_ShX4> 부품치환술이나 이식수술은 합니다.
<razGon_ShX4> 뭐 요즘은 기계가 다해줘서요.ㅋ
<razGon_ShX4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pWz9xztrHE
<myobot> [링크 제목] [MV] San E, 레이나 '한여름밤의 꿀(A midsummer night's sweetness)' Music video - YouTube
<razGon_ShX4> 예전에 꿈에 여기나오는 여가수랑 바람나는 꿈꾸었죠.ㅋ
<razGon_ShX4> 근데 결론은? ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_ShX4> 귀찮아서 여자 버린.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_ShX4> 하기 생기기는 우리 마눌님이 더 이쁨.ㅋ
<razGon_ShX4> Typoon is coming... in GAME OF THRONE.
<monos> 파이어폭스 64비트 윈도용 버전은 없죠?
<razGon_ShX4> 없는 것으로 알고 있습니다.
<razGon_ShX4> 아직은요.
<monos> 네
<GarlicChicken> 졸렸 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<GarlicChicken> 은 벌써 한시간이 지나갔네요
<GarlicChicken> 졸리고
<GarlicChicken> 졸려서
<GarlicChicken> 졸리우니까
<GarlicChicken> 졸립기때문에
<GarlicChicken> 졸리지 아니할 쑤가 없으니
<GarlicChicken> 졸렸 -ㅅ- ..
<GarlicChicken> _ㅡ_)...
<razGon_ShX4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 요새 어르신들 병원 은근슬쩍 많이 오지 않나요?
<GarlicChicken> 주무시다 감기 걸리신분도 계실거고 ..
<razGon_ShX4> 생각만큼은 아니에요.,
<razGon_ShX4> 주무시다 감기 걸리신 분들도 있어요.
<GarlicChicken> 이게 여름날씨가 여름날씨가 아니라서 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_ShX4> 지금은 체력이 많이 떨어지기 때문에 그것을 보충해야 합니다.
<GarlicChicken> 덥다가 오밤중에 갑자기 시원해지는 ..
<razGon_ShX4> 아~~~주 덥다가 시원해주죠.ㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 태풍 위로 올라온 다음날쯤인가 ...
<GarlicChicken> 하도 더워서 발목쪽에 선풍기를 틀어놨더니 발쪽으로 냉증이 ㅋㅋ 후 ..
<razGon_ShX4> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_ShX4> 그래도 저는 더위를 많이 타는 편이라서요.
<GarlicChicken> 그래서 하루는 선풍기를 안트니까 낫더라구요
<GarlicChicken> 근데 어르신 같으면 한번 그랬다가는 ... 그게 병으로 바로 직빵 ... 냠냠
<razGon_ShX4> 밤에는 타이머 맞추고 하는게 좋아요.
<GarlicChicken> 그 뭐더라 좀 비싼 선풍기라면 자연풍 모드 있잖아요?
<razGon_ShX4> ㅇㅇ
<GarlicChicken> 약하게 돌아갔다가 세게 돌아갔다가 꺼졌다가 .. .
<razGon_ShX4> 근데 저는 너무 더워서요.ㅠ
<GarlicChicken> 자연풍 모드 안하고 잤다가는 진짜 몸이 어떻게 될듯 ㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 무슨 엘니뇨니 어쩌고 하는데 올해는 그렇게 엄청 더운 정도가 아니라서요
<razGon_ShX4> 태풍이 시원하게 만들어주죠
<GarlicChicken> 작년에도 단기간 미친듯이 덥다 싶더니만 날씨가 확 풀어져서 ... 그러려느니 했는데
<GarlicChicken> 올해는 더운날이 좀 짧아졌더라고요
<razGon_ShX4> 그래도 저는 이런식이 좋아요.
<GarlicChicken> 태풍이 참 적절하게 올라와주(?)고
<razGon_ShX4> 태풍오기전에 넘 더웠어요.
<razGon_ShX4> 예.
<razGon_ShX4> 딱 편하게 비조금 내리고. 시원하게 식혀주고요.
<GarlicChicken> 좀 미쳐갈거 같을때쯔음 ... 확 ..
<GarlicChicken> 제주도는 아얘 박살이 나서 손을 못대고 있는 상황이던데
<razGon_ShX4> 제주도 많이 박살났나요?
<razGon_ShX4> 생각보다 괜찮다고 하던데. 아니군요.
<razGon_ShX4> 지금 오고 있는 놈때문인가요?
<GarlicChicken> 네 지금 복구해도 또 박살날테니
<GarlicChicken> 임시로 땜빵하기엔 시간이 부족하죠
<razGon_ShX4> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_ShX4> 제주도....
<GarlicChicken> 세월호 사고 한번 쾅 터지니까 거기 운송업계가 다 크리 터져서 예전처럼 한번에 막 이것저것 싣고 들어오는것도 쉽지가 않아요
<razGon_ShX4> 그렇군요.
<GarlicChicken> 편법으로라도 막 실어왔으니 예전엔 운송비용이 고만고만했지 이젠 걸리면 주옥되니 ...
<GarlicChicken> 비용도 더 올라가있고 ...
<razGon_ShX4> 제주도는 강남이 되겠군요.
<GarlicChicken> 뭐 굳이 그렇지도 않아요 ㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 오히려 강남이라기보단 이태원 같은 곳이 되겠죠.
<GarlicChicken> 중국자본이 하도 많이 들어가서 _-_
<razGon_ShX4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_ShX4> 강남이 물가비싼 강남.ㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 외지인들이 거기 땅사고 뭐하다가 중국애들한테 지금 계속 부동산을 팔아가지고 꽁돈 챙긴다음에 육지로 죄다 튄대요
<razGon_ShX4> 이태원은 볼거라도 많죠.
<razGon_ShX4> 이태원은
<razGon_ShX4> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_ShX4> 그렇겠네요.ㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 앞으로 외국인들이 바글거릴거라는 얘기.
<GarlicChicken> 물론 산업의 중심이 중국인이 되지 않을거라는 우려감이 제주도내에서 돌고 있습니다. 특히 택시기사분들이 그런거 걱정하더라고요
<GarlicChicken> 거기서 오래 사시던 분들이니
<razGon_ShX4> 한편은 차이나 타운되었다고 하던데요.
<GarlicChicken> 적어도 30년?
<GarlicChicken> 네
<GarlicChicken> 맞아요
<razGon_ShX4> 이게 무서운게 뭐냐면요.
<razGon_ShX4> 중국계 자본이 들어와서 漢방리조트 만들죠. 韓방말고요.
<razGon_ShX4> 그래서 중국사람 받고. 직원은 조선족.
<razGon_ShX4> 뭐 국적은 중국인이죠.
<GarlicChicken> "합법적" 경제상 우위를 점하니 자본에 의한 힘에 휘둘릴 가능성이 생기긴 합니다. ㄱ-
<razGon_ShX4> 그렇게해서 중국계 호텔에서 묶고.
<GarlicChicken> MB는 그러라고 자치도로 승격시켜준게 아닌데
<razGon_ShX4> 중국계 카지노에ㅔ서 놀고.
<razGon_ShX4> 그런물꼬를 터준거죠.ㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 이게 다 한통속 챙기려는 멍청한 외지인들 때문.
<GarlicChicken> 제주도에서 중국계 자본의 유입을 반대하는 사람들은
<razGon_ShX4> 제주도가 관광은 되는데. 거의 라스베가스처럼 되겠죠. 타락의 섬.
<GarlicChicken> 순수하게 제주도에서 옛날부터 살아오던 '극빈층' 내지는 '중산층' 이고요
<GarlicChicken> 제주도에서 사실 부자라고 하는 사람들은 제주도 사람이 아니랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 옛날에 제주도에서 4.3 사태를 겪었었잖아요? 지금 50~60대분들이
<GarlicChicken> 정확히는 50대는 없겠군요 60~70대겠네요
<GarlicChicken> 하여간 그것 때문에 이권을 사수하기 위한 움직임이라든지 발언이라든지 이런걸 아무도 못/안하는 분위기예요
<GarlicChicken> 정치적인 발언 하지 말라, 남앞에서 튀지 말라, 불의가 있어도 입닥치고 가만히 있어라, 남이 하자는대로 따라가라
<GarlicChicken> 이러다보니까 제주도 애들 보면 좀 뭐랄까 ...
<razGon_ShX4> 쩝...
<GarlicChicken> 사실 잘못한게 하나도 없는데 작은 실수에도 되게 미안해한다거나 하는게 좀 있어요.
<razGon_ShX4> 그래도 제주도 자체의 텃세가 있었는데.
<GarlicChicken> 텃세가 없어진건 이미 4.3 사태 때부터 ...
<GarlicChicken> 없던거죠.
<razGon_ShX4> 제주도 경제를 완전히 말려서
<razGon_ShX4> 완전히 그로기 상태.
<razGon_ShX4> 제가 말씀 안드렸지만, 저희 장인께서 제주도 토박.
<GarlicChicken> 4.3 사태때 실제로 간첩이 대량 침투하긴 했습니다.
<GarlicChicken> 중대규모로 ... -_-;
<razGon_ShX4> 위암걸리셔서 수술후 요양겸
<GarlicChicken> 근데 그때 당시 그런 분위기였잖아요. 뭐랄까 ...
<razGon_ShX4> 고향에서 일하시려했는데.
<GarlicChicken> 하나하나 골라내기가 힘드니까 그냥 몰아다넣고 다 죽이는 ...
<GarlicChicken> 휴 ..
<razGon_ShX4> 넘무리해서 합병증으로 돌아가심..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_ShX4> 완전히 말라버렸죠. 2008년에.
<GarlicChicken> 위암 걸리셨을땐 무조건 쉬시는게 답이었을텐데 ㅠ_ㅠ
<razGon_ShX4> 2009년에는 바닥을 보이고요.
<GarlicChicken> 제 외할아버지께서도 한번 위암에 걸리셨었는데
<razGon_ShX4> 쉬셨는데. 그때 망가졌죠ㅕ.
<GarlicChicken> 아얘 외부와의 연락을 끊고 혼자서 조용히 쉬셨었거든요
<GarlicChicken> 그렇게 해서 나았습니다...
<razGon_ShX4> 장인께서는 일하셔야 하는 상황이셨어요.
<GarlicChicken> 는 제 큰아버님도 위암
<GarlicChicken> (쿨럭)
<razGon_ShX4> 그러시다가 갑자기 몸이 안좋아지심.
<razGon_ShX4> ㅎㄷㄷ
<GarlicChicken> 그래서 전 _-_ 암으로부터 자유롭지 못한 몸 ...
<GarlicChicken> 집안에서 무슨 얘기가 나왔냐면
<GarlicChicken> "솔직히 한국 사람한테 암에서 자유로운 집안이 얼마나 되겠냐"
<razGon_ShX4> ㅎㄷㄷ
<GarlicChicken> 그러니까 결론적으론 "울 집안은 건강해요" 는 다 개뻥같은 소리고
<GarlicChicken> 하나면 하나 열이면 열 온국민이 돈을 어떻게 들이든 암검진 꼭 해야 한다는 결론에 도달.
<GarlicChicken> 특히 한국인 식생활은 위암 걸리기 아주 딱 좋은 최적(?)의 조건이라
<GarlicChicken> 어르신들에겐 무조건 암검사를 권하시는게 좋을듯 .
<razGon_ShX4> 쵝오죠.
<GarlicChicken> 고추장이니 소금이니 ...
<razGon_ShX4> 거기에 고기까지 먹으니 바로 닥이죠.ㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 그쵸 ㅋㅋㅋ
<GarlicChicken> 게다가 이미 생활하는 패턴 자체가 위에 부담이 너무 많이 가서 _-_
<GarlicChicken> 스트레스 만으로도 위액이 무지 나오고 뭐 그런식
<razGon_ShX4> 삼겹살부터 날려야 해요.
<GarlicChicken> 삼겹살이 그렇다고 몸에 아얘 안좋은건 아닌데
<GarlicChicken> 너무 자주 먹으니까 이게 또 문제더라고요
<GarlicChicken> 거기에 고추장먹지 술먹지
<GarlicChicken> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<GarlicChicken> 암폭탄.
<GarlicChicken> 2차로 매운탕 먹고
<GarlicChicken> 폭탄주 또먹지
<GarlicChicken> 3차는 단란주점가서 양주 먹지 ...
<GarlicChicken> 이건 뭐 죽자는거
<razGon_ShX4> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_ShX4> 제가 술이 약한게 다행이군요.ㅋ
<razGon_ShX4> 저는 비만만 조심하면됨.
<GarlicChicken> 기업체에서 누군가가 열심히 일하다가 갑자기 어느날 엌하고 죽더라 이건 뭐 사실 이상한것도 아닌듯
<monos> 해그놀러지 에서 설정이 저장 안되면 어떻게 해야 설정이 저장 되는지 아세요?>
<GarlicChicken> 해그 -> 핵
<monos> 핵그놀러지에서요
<razGon_ShX4> ㅠ.ㅠ 지송.. 저는 잠수..ㅠㅠ
<monos> 이거 저번에도 그러던데 이번에 또 그러네요
<GarlicChicken> 저장이 안되면 ...
<GarlicChicken> 껏다키시면 'ㅅ'a
<monos> 껏다 키면 되요?
<monos> 저장중 하고 계속 돌아만 가는데요
<monos> 이렇게 시간 기다림
<monos> 안되요
<monos> 일단 껏다가 켜 볼게요
<GarlicChicken> spd
<GarlicChicken> ㄴ[ㅇ
<GarlicChicken> 넹
<GarlicChicken> ... (캬아아아아악!!!!)
<monos> 제가 192.168.0.3 -> 리눅스 서버 있구요
<monos> 192.168.0.7 -> 핵그놀러지 있는데요
<monos> 해그 놀러지 삼바로 갈려면 192.168.0.7:5000 번으로 가서 어떻게 가요?
<monos> 핵그놀러지 ssh로 갈려면요
<monos> 192.168.0.7:5000번이 핵그놀러지 포트 인데요
<monos> 192.168.0.7:5000:22번 해야 되요?
<monos> 이건 아닌거 같은데 잘모르겠어요
<GarlicChicken> 흠 ...
<GarlicChicken> 일단
<GarlicChicken> 네트워크 이론서부터 먼저 보시고 천천히 진행하세요 'ㅅ'a
<monos> GarlicChicken: 님 껏다가 켜도 저장이 안되고 저장 중 ..... 이렇게만 뜨고 계속 돌아가는 cgi만 나와요
<GarlicChicken> 껐다 켜도 비슷한가보네요 -ㅅ-;
<GarlicChicken> 로그를 봐야 하긴 할텐데
<GarlicChicken> man-page 있죠?
<GarlicChicken> 거기 로그 보는 방법 보시고 그거 따라서 로그 체크해보셍
<GarlicChicken> 세요
<monos> ssh로 들어가 볼려니 못들어가겠어요
<GarlicChicken> ssh는 ...
<GarlicChicken> 일단 이론서부터 보시고 -ㅅ-; 천천히
<monos> GarlicChicken: 님 man-page가 어디 있는지 모르겠습니다.
<GarlicChicken> man-page => 메뉴얼
<monos> 로그 센터에서 로그는 보고 있는데요
<GarlicChicken> 급하게 하면 아무것도 안돼요. 천천히.
<GarlicChicken> 로그 보는 방법 ... 로그에 뭐가 찍혀있나 로그에서 어떤 문제를 보고하고 있나, 로그에서 언급하는 원인이 무엇인가
<GarlicChicken> 원인에서 어떤 문제가 발생했을 때 원인을 어떻게 따라가는가 등 ..
<GarlicChicken> 천천히 안한다고 인민군이 쫒아오진 않아요 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<monos> GarlicChicken: 님 메뉴얼 본다고 답이 안나와요
<monos> GarlicChicken: 다운로드 스테이션에 있는 폴더를 바꿀려고 하는데요
<monos> GarlicChicken: 감시 폴더도 등록하고요 그런데 계속 저장중하고 계속 돌아가만 가고 저장은 안되요
<GarlicChicken> 당연히 메뉴얼만보면 답이 안나오죠 ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 천천히 하시라고 하는건 급하게 해결책만 찾으라는게 아니라 원인이 무엇인지 생각을 해보면서 진행해보시라는 이야깁니다.
<GarlicChicken> 그러면 나중에 더 빡치는 문제가 있어도 문제 해결이 돼요.
<GarlicChicken> 구글 검색도 해보시고
<GarlicChicken> 조금씩 천천히.
<GarlicChicken> 제 경우는요. 도저히 머릿속에서 원인이 안떠오르는데 _-_ ...
<GarlicChicken> 그 다음날내지는 3~4일후에 메뉴얼 한번 슥 보다가 갑자기 원인이 생각나서 그걸 겨우 때려잡는 경우가 있어요.
<GarlicChicken> 저도 머리 안굴러가는건 매한가지거든요 ㅎㅎㅎ 제 머리가 바보가 되어가는 중이라는말씀.
<monos> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 전 퇴근합니다
<samahui_TP> 좋은 꿈들 꾸세요
<samahui_TP> 내일 뵈요 ~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 하와이 태풍온다고 학교랑 회사랑 다 노네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 태풍으로 호들갑은...
<lexlove> 여긴 피해간 모양입니다
<lexlove> 피해가는 이라고 해야겠군요.^^
<Work^Seony> 아 그렇군요...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-08
<jasonjang> 아 lexlove 오랫만여요, 지난 번 -나크리?- 때, 비 피해는 없었죠? 오랫만입니다.
<lexlove> jasonjang, 여기는 큰 피해가 없었어요. 비만 좀 많이 내린 편입니다.^^
<jasonjang> 거 뉴스 보니까 490몇 미리....시간당 거의 500미리 물폭탄이었던데...다행여요.
<lexlove> jasonjang, 주택에 살고 있는데 집 뒤쪽으로 시냇물 흐르는 소리가 나긴 했어요.^^
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 예에
<Work^Seony> 듀얼포트 이더넷 카드 꼽으면 전기 많이 먹을까요?
<jasonjang> 듀얼카드는 들어봤지만, 듀얼 포트는 첨 들어서..............통과. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사진으로 본적은 있으시죠? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 거의 별차이 없을 듯...........싶어요.
<Work^Seony> 스카시 카드 꼽을려니까, 어느 분이 전기 많이 먹을지도 모른다고 하길래, 이더넷 카드도 그럴까 싶어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사무실에 쿼드포트 이더넷 카드도 있는데, 그거야 개인용으로 쓸 물건은 아니니..
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 방열판이나, 별도 팬이 있어요? 있으면 아주 쫌 더 소모한다'는 반증일 수도 있는데.
<Work^Seony> 쿼드포트는 방열판이 있는데, 듀얼포트는 없어요
<jasonjang> 그럼 무시 !  ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그럼, 듀얼 포트 이더넷 꽂고 스카시 꼽으면... 고민되네요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 하하하, 정신건강상 전력계 (또는 전류계) 하나 사기를 권장합니다.
<Work^Seony> 사무실에서 쓰는 제 개인 데탑에 usb 3.0이 없는 게 참 상황이 웃기네요...
<Work^Seony> 이게 천만원이 넘는 물건이거든요...
<jasonjang> 참, 일전에..어떤 뉴스에서 봤는데...(연결고리를 찾아 와야하나) 수세미 모양 순 동 방열판 나온 거 알아요. 게다가 no fan 구현.
<jasonjang> 전자신문 8/4일자 http://www.etnews.com/20140804000023
<myobot> [링크 제목] 코어i7도 거뜬…수세미 닮은 무소음 방열판 - 대한민국 IT포털의 중심! 이티뉴스
<Work^Seony> 오... 온도가 50도가 넘지않는다니 인상적인데요
<Wine> 깨어 있으신분~
<Wine> 질문좀
<Wine> system-config-samba 1.2.63 설치 했는데 실행파일을 어디서 찾나요?
<Wine> 검색하니까 안나와서 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> dpkg -L system-config-samba
<Wine> 무슨 명령인가요?
<monos> dpkg 패키지가 어디에 깔린지 보는 명령어 인거 같은데요
<Wine> 설치 경로 막 뿌려주는데
<monos> 거기 보면 samba가 어디에 깔리는지 보여주지 싶은데요
<monos> 실행파일 이름 알면 find / 실행파일 이름 하면 될거 같기도 한데요
<monos> samba 실행 팔려면 그냥 samba 치면 될거 같기도 하고
<monos> 서버스를 다시 킬려면 service samba restart
<monos> 하면 될거 같기도 합니다.
<Wine> 그게 접속은 되는데 설정부분이 안열려요
<monos> 설정부분은 /etc/smaba 폴더에 잇을거 같은데요
<Wine> 서비스는 되는듯 윈도우에서 삼바 주소 치면 접속은 되는데 공유 걸려면
<monos> smb.conf파일
<Wine> 그게 제가 gui 모드라 ㅠㅠ
<Wine> 리눅스 초보
<monos> 터미널
<monos> gui에서도 삼바 쉽게 해주는거 있어요
<monos> 우분투에 패키지에 있는데 이름이 생각안나요
<Wine> 콘솔 모드 보다는 gui 모드를 선호해서요
<Wine> 그게 제가 위에 써놓은 패키지인데
<Wine> 설치만 되고
<monos> 터미널로 하면 더 쉬운데요
<Wine> 실행이 안되서
<monos> 터미널 하나 열어서
<Wine> 우분투 12버전에서는 그거 깔면
<Wine> 맨 위에 검색해서 실행 했거든요
<Wine> 근데 14버전에서는 다 정상적으로 깔리는데
<Wine> 검색 하면 검색 목록에 안나와요
<monos> 우분투 소프트센터에서 검색목록이 안나와요?
<Wine> 네
<monos> 그건 잘모르겠네요
<Wine> 근데 깔리긴 제대로 깔린거 같아요
<Wine> 소프트웨어 센터에서는 나와요
<Wine> 맨위에 있는걸 모라고 하는지...
<Wine> 암튼 그거 누름 아이폰에서 검색하기 마냥 검색 란 나오고 단어 치면 단어에 대한 모든 프로그램 음악 컨텐츠 등이 쫙 검색이 되는데
<Wine> 12 버전에서는 나오는데 14버전에서는 안나오네요
<monos> 삼바 공유폴더가 안보는게 이슈죠 ?
<monos> 관건?
<monos> 삼바 공유폴더만 나오면 해결?
<Wine> 그것보다 흠....
<Wine> 그래픽 모드로 삼바 공유폴더 설정이나 계정 접근 설정 등을 할수 있는 프로그램이라고 해야 하나? 흠...
<monos> 우분투 센터에 GUI로 있어요
<monos> 우분투 소프트 센터
<monos> http://blog.naver.com/aloloever?Redirect=Log&logNo=220053375674
<myobot> [링크 제목] 메르세데스 : 네이버 블로그
<monos> 이거 루분투지만 우분투랑 똑같아요
<Wine> 저거 설치 했는데 저게 없다는...
<Wine> 설치는 제대로 됐는데
<Wine> 저거 실행이 안되요
<monos> 저는 잘 모르겠네요
<monos> 저두 초보라서요
<Wine> ㅜㅜ
<Wine> 12에서 잘 되던데 14로 넘어오니 ㅠㅠ
<monos> 저두 안되는거 막 어떻게 하다 보니 보고 안되 여기 물어보고 힌트 얻어서 많이 해결했어요
<Wine> 그럼 혹시
<Wine> 삼바 설정에서
<Wine> 그룹으로 공유 걸수 있나요?
<monos> 윈도우랑 공유할때 그룹이 워크그룹이죠?>
<monos> 그거 말곤 모르겠네요
<monos> WORKGROUP 여기랑 다 같이 공유
<Wine> A그룹(a, b, c)소문자는 계정 B(d, e, f) 이걸 각가 A 폴더 B 폴더 권한주고
<Wine> A-a 폴더는 a 계정만 접근
<Wine> A 폴더는 A 그룹 속한 사람만 접근
<monos> 그건 삼바설정하면 될거 같은데요
<monos> smb.conf 설정 하면 될거 같은데요
<Wine> 그룹명에서 계정 다 넣어 줘야 하나요?
<monos> 계정에 권한을 넣어주어야 할거 같은데요
<Wine> 일일이 하나하나 넣어줘야 하는지?
<Wine> 인원이 많아지면 관리가 힘들거 같아서
<Wine> 지금 공유파일서버를 만들려고 하거든요
<monos> 서버관리 안해봐서 모르겠는데
<Wine> 입퇴사자들이 많아서 ㅠㅠ
<monos> 폴더에 권한을 설정하면 될거 같아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 안녕하세요~
<Wine> 할룽~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Wine> ㅠㅠ 으~ 머리가 너무 짓근 거리네요
<Wine> 우분투에 넘 신경 썻더니... 1주일째 헤메는중
<Work^Seony> ibm에서 개발한 씨퓨가, 사람의 뇌를 흉내낸다네요...
<Work^Seony> http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/07/ibm-synapse-supercomputing-chip-mimics-human-brain/?ncid=rss_truncated
<myobot> [링크 제목] IBM's new supercomputing chip mimics the human brain with very little power
<LYUSO_THINK> IBM 은 자체 펩이 이제 없어질텐데 어떻게 개발하는지도 묘하게 신기하네요.
<Work^Seony> IBM이 예전부터 꾸준히 칩 설계 쪽으로 투자해오지 않았나요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 펩리스로도 저런 특수공정 (저게 시넵스를 흉내내기 위해서 배선이 일반 반도체하고 다른걸로 알려져 있습니다.) 을 쓰는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 지금은 이제 설계랑 인프라쪽으로 완전히 전향한 상태이죠.
<Wine> 저기용~ 우분투에서 삼바 계정설정을 우선 우분투 서버에 계정 만들고 이 계정을 삼바에 계정 추가 해야 하는건가요?
<Wine> 만약 유저가 100면이면 100유저를 우분투에서 만들고 이 100유저를 삼바계정에 심어줘야 하는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<Wine> 허격 그럼 관리 힘들겟네요
<PotatoGim> 그래서 LDAP 같은 백엔드를 두죠~
<PotatoGim> 아니면 ADS에 통합하거나~
<Wine> 그건 모에용?
<LYUSO_THINK> 그래서 LDAP 를 돌릴겁니다.
<Wine> 엑티브디렉토리?
<PotatoGim> 네
<Wine> 검색 고고싱 해야겟네요
<PotatoGim> 액티브 디렉터리도 내부에서 LDAP을 사용합니다.
<Wine> 리눅스에서도 되나요?
<PotatoGim> 리눅스에서는
<Wine> 저희 엑티브디렉토리 안쓰는데....
<PotatoGim> OpenLDAP이나 ᅟ389 디렉터리를 사용하시면 되구요
<Wine> 참고할만한 사이트 추천좀
<PotatoGim> http://www.potatogim.net/wiki/OpenLDAP
<myobot> [링크 제목] OpenLDAP - PGWiki
<Wine> 블로그나 한글로 ㅎㅎ 영어 젬병이라...
<PotatoGim> 삽질하면서 했던 내용들인데 아직 정리가 안되서 큰 도움이 안될 것 같습니다.
<PotatoGim> http://advancelinux.blogspot.kr/2013/06/samba-server-configuration-with-ldap.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] Linux Learnes: SAMBA Server configuration with LDAP backend in RHEL 6
<PotatoGim> http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Ldapsam_Editposix
<Wine> 혹시 gui 모드는 없나요?
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ldapsam Editposix - SambaWiki
<PotatoGim> 389 디렉터리는 자바로 만들어서 GUI를 제공할텐데
<Work^Seony> PotatoGim, 너무 어려운걸 알려주시면 더 피곤하실텐데요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 사용 경험이 없어서...
<LYUSO_THINK> 너무 어려운건 음음
<LYUSO_THINK> 곤란하실텐데
<Work^Seony> 저희도 LDAP 쓰는데, 이게 보통 어려운게 아니거든요...
<PotatoGim> 계정 통합 관리를 하실 계획이 아니라 단순 스토리지만 사용하신다면
<PotatoGim> 그냥 smbpasswd를 백엔드로 쓰시는게 좋겠네요 ^^;
<LYUSO_THINK> 제가 생각해도 단순 스토리지는 그냥 smbpasswd 가 나을거같아보입니다.
<Wine> 오~ 툴도 있네요
<Wine> LDAP administration Tool
<Work^Seony> Wine, 왠만하면 LDAP은 안건드리시는걸 강력히 권해드립니다...
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 아니면 LDAP 하시다가 네트워크 쪽으로 완전히 터득하실지도...
<Wine> 저것도 검색해보고 쉬운걸로 우선 구성 ㅎㅎ 지금도 헤딩중인데 머리 깨질듯...
<LYUSO_THINK> 나름 좋은경험일려나....;;;
<Wine> 그정도인가요?
<Work^Seony> 지금 몇 안되는 유저들 그룹을 나누는 것부터 막히시는 상황인데, LDAP은 아예 설치하는 것부터 이해가 안될 거에요...
<Work^Seony> LDAP은 잘다루면 정말 최고로 좋은데, 너무 어렵습니다..
<Work^Seony> 이번에 구축한 오픈스택 이미지를 전부 Ceph에다 넣어버리니까, 무지 좋네요..
<Work^Seony> 라이브 마이그레이션 하는데 몇초 안걸리는 쾌적함!
<LYUSO_THINK> 처음 듣는 소프트웨어 이름이네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 스토리지 솔루션인가 저널링 솔루션인가
<Work^Seony> Ceph요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 네넵
<Work^Seony> 스토리지 솔루션이에요...  등장하자마자 큰 폭풍이 불었죠...
<Work^Seony> 엄청난 관심을 받다가 결국 레드햇이 인수해버렸어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 그래서 별로 언급이 안되었나보네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 오라클이나 레드헷에 인수되면 다들 조용조용해지던데
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 이제 저건 끝났어 이런 느낌>
<Work^Seony> 인수된지 얼마 안됐어요.  해외에서는 수없이 많이 언급된 스토리지죠...
<Work^Seony> 앞으로도 전망이 밝아요...
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택에 스토리지가 별도로 있음에도 불구하고, 상당수는 Ceph를 쓰거든요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 그정도군요. 음 써봐야겠네요.
<Work^Seony> 잘만 다루면 집에도 설치해서 쓰고싶어요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 관리가기가 엄청 좋나보네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 관리하기가
<jasonjang> 류소 님, 말 들으니 또 생각나는, "초보운전" 이런거 않붙이고 "1)난 이미 2)끝났어 3)먼저 가" 이렇게 3줄 써서 붙이고 다니더라고요. ㅎ 딴 얘기했음
<LYUSO_THINK> 아아 네 맞습니다 그런 스티커가 있더라구요.
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네.  성능도 그렇고 여러가지 면에서 좋아요.  저도 아주 디테일하게는 모르지만 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 역시 이럴땐 돌려보면 답 나오겠죠.
<Work^Seony> 작년에 Ceph 테스트 하면서, 같이 매뉴얼 작성해서 블로그에 올렸는데, 아직도 그걸 보시는 분들이 있더라구요... 많이 바뀌었는데...
<LYUSO_THINK> 써니님 블로그는 언제나 북새통이신 것 같습니다. =)
<Work^Seony> 네.  근데, 대부분이 하와이랑 맥프로로 들어와요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이럴려고 블로그 만든게 아닌데
<Work^Seony> 나름 컴얘기 하려고 만들었건만... ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 맥프로라면 컴이야기이긴 하죠.
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택에 씨퓨 152개 있는데, 9개나 초과됐네요...
<Work^Seony> 램 1테라 있는건 350기가 밖에 안쓰는데...
<LYUSO_THINK> ..... 엄청난 규모네요.
<Work^Seony> 사실 작은 규모에요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇군요.....
<Work^Seony> 예산이 부족해서.. ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러고보니 이번 제온 라인업은 최대 8CPU x 18 코어로 144코어 구성이 가능하더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 예산이라...
<Work^Seony> 정부가 돈이 없어서 지원을 잘 안해주거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 태풍 온다고 내일 일 나오지 말라니까, 오늘은 집에서 마음 편하게 게임 좀 해야겠어요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 그러셨구나 ㅋㅋ;;
<LYUSO_THINK> 한국도 태풍이 아직 큰 영향인가봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 이름값 하는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나 크리 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 크리티컬 터집니다
<Work^Seony> 퇴근합니다
<jasonjang> 17:23분 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 좀 늦었어요 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 컹~
<LYUSO_THINK> 수고하셨습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 국내 개발하시는 분들은 12시 퇴근이시던데 후우
<Wine> 할룽~
<Wine> 식사들 맛나게 하셧나용?
<orion203> 안녕하세요~
<Wine> 아 역시 폴더 공유 시키는건 아직도 안되네.. 쩝
<Nymph> Seony: 네이트온 메신저 쓰시나요?
<Nymph> 어제 새벽에도 네이트온 메신저 로그인 됐다고 올라오던데요..
<Wine> 패키지 중에 위에 i386 붙은건 모에요?
<Nymph> 32bit
<Wine> 아하
<Wine> 어제 까지만 해도 gui환경에서 삼바 설정 하는게 되었는데 오늘 갑자기 안되네요 ㅜㅜ 아 이유를 모르겠음
<Wine> 혹시 소프트웨어 센터에서 samba 검색해서 나오는 프로그램 실행 하는법 아시는분~
<jasonjang> "오늘 갑자기 안되네요 ㅜㅜ " 어떻게 안되요?
<Wine> 런쳐 맨 위에 클릭해서 samba 검색하면 원래 그 깔린 프로그램 아이콘이 나와야 하는데 안나와요
<jasonjang> 삭제 후 재설치 해 봤어?
<Wine> 네
<Wine> 런쳐에서 있다가 다 깔리면 사라져요
<jasonjang> 예 다른 문제 갔은데...저는 통과.
<Wine> ㅜㅜ
<Wine> 다시 깔고 해볼까요? 우분투만 한 14번 깔고 지우고 한듯... ㅠㅠ
<Wine> 다시 설치중
<Wine> smb/cifs file and active directory server OK 두번째는 fail 나는데 괜찮은건가요?
<Seony> Nymph: ㅇㅇ 최근에 쓰기시작했어
<Nymph> Seony: 그렇군요... 네이트온이 가끔 해킹을 당하는 경우가 많아서..
<Nymph> 혹시 해킹당한건 아닌가했어요.
<Seony> 해킹 당했으면 아마 돈 빌려달라고 했겠지 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 듀얼포트 이더넷 카드를 홈서버에 설치하고, 맥프로에 본딩 해놨으니, 이제 전송속도만 테스트해보면 되겠군요
<Seony> 홈서버-맥프로 간 전송속도가 저번에 측정했을 때 1초에 115메가 정도 나왔는데, 이젠 200메가 넘겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 결과, 흥미롭네요
<Seony> 일단, 주고받는 컴퓨터들 씨퓨가 왠만큼 받쳐주니까 200메가 이상 예상해보겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 예 ㅎ
<Seony> 랜카드 설치하고 오겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 음... 이상하게 속도가 두배가 안나오네요
<Seony> HDD의 한계인가
<Seony> ssd로 해봐야겠네요
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ 내 말은 않했지만 160% 가 최대 아닐까 싶은데요?! 암산도 아니고...걍 넘겨 짚음으로요
<Seony> 초당 117메가 이상 안나오네요
<jasonjang> 그럼 같다"는?
<monos> 케이블도10기가 케이블이 있어야 될거 같은데요
<Seony> 10g 테스트 아니에요
<monos> 1기가면 120 메가 이상안나오죠?
<Seony> 그래서 랜카드 두장 꼽아서 본딩 해놨어요
<monos> 그러면 240메가 나올수 있어요?
<monos> 아니네요 하드가 HDD면 120-150메가 밖에 안나올거 같네요
<Seony> 아...
<Seony> jasonjang: 지금 쓰는 스위치가 LACP 802.3ad를 지원 안한다네요...
<readytoact> ㅡ.ㅡ
<readytoact> 아..
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<readytoact> 회사는
<readytoact> NAS 샀는데
<Seony> 한시간 동안 삽질했네 ㅋ
<readytoact> 난 아직 못샀으니..
<readytoact> -_- 나도 NAS살까부다
<Seony> 어쩐지 속도가 똑같을리가 없는데...
<Seony> 스위치를 사야하나...
<Seony> 802.3ad가 두배로 속도 내게해주는거 맞죠?
<Seony> 인터페이스 tx가 한 쪽으로 쏠렸네...
<jasonjang> 2배 이상이죠?!
<Seony> 아 네...
<Seony> eth2 tx는 6기가인데 eth3 tx는 10킬로바이트도 안되는 걸로 봐서는... 스위치가 맞나보네요..
<Seony> 분명 /proc/net/bond/bond0에선 802.3ad라고 나와있는데...
<Seony> 생각해보니까, 맥프로랑 홈서버랑 같은 스위치에 있는게 아니네요...  결국, 스위치-스위치간 연결이 1G니까 LACP가 작동할 리가 없네요
<monos> readytoact: 님 핵그놀러지는 본딩 못하죠?
<monos> 집에 100메가 랜카드가 하나 있어서 기존 구형컴에 연결해서 본딩해볼려고 하는데요
<Seony> 듀얼포트 빼버려야겠네요...
<Seony> monos: 100M + 1G 는 안되요
<monos> 그래요?
<monos> 이런
<Seony> 둘이 서로 같아야되요
<monos> 그렇쿤요 ㅠ_ㅠ
<monos> 100+100이면 되죠?
<monos> 팬티엄 4 630 집에 한대 있거든요
<Seony> 네.  근데, 그래봐야 20메가잖아요...
<monos> 이걸 조립해서 os 깔아서 해볼까 생각중이에요
<monos> 본딩을 안해봐서
<Seony> 차라리 그냥 기가빗 하나 싼거 사는게 낫죠..
<monos> 궁금해서요
<Seony> 잠시 마트 갑니다
<monos> 아톰 1.7GHz에 재 성능을 다 낼수 잇을까요
<monos> 네 다녀오세요
<Wine> 리하이~
<Wine> 저 혹시 지금 우분투 업데이트 안되나요?
<Wine> 새로 까니까 업데이트 안되는데
<monos> sudo apt-get update 터미널에서 처보세요
<monos> Seony: 님 계신가요?
<Wine> 인덱스 파일 다운로드 싫패
<Wine> 이렇게 나오는데
<Nymph> 네이버나 이런데 접속은 되나요?
<Wine> 지금 버전을 12.04 버전 깔고 있거든용
<Wine> 핑은 나가요
<monos> Nymph: 님 집에 서버컴이 2대 있는데요
<monos> Nymph: 192.168.0.4 -> 리눅스
<monos> Nymph: 192.168.0.7 -> 핵그놀러지에요
<monos> Nymph: 그런데 핵그놀러지 ssh로 들어갈려면 리눅스 ssh로 자꾸 들어가지는데요
<Nymph> 헥그놀러지?
<monos> 192.168.0.7:5000 핵그놀러지 인데요
<monos> 시그놀러지 나스를 데스크탑에서 쓸수 있게 해주는거에요
<monos> 192.168.0.7:5000:22 이런식도 아니고
<Nymph> ssh 에 옵션 있지 않나요..
<monos> 어떻게 들어가야 하는지 모르겠어요
<monos> 다른건 다 잘되는데 ssh만 모르겠네요
<Nymph> ssh 포트가 5000 인모양이네요..
<Nymph> ssh -p 5000 아이피
<Nymph> 하면 되지 않을까요...
<monos> Nymph: DDNS같은거에 외부 포트만 변형해서 같이 서버 두개 같이 쓸수 있죠?
<Nymph> 쓸수 있지 않나요...
<Nymph> 포트로 쪼개지니..
<monos> Nymph: ssh 같은경우 22번하나 잡고 다른하나는 23번 잡고 이러면 되죠?
<monos> Nymph: 서버 1 -> 22번 서버2 ->23번 이런식으로
<Nymph> 되겠죠..
<monos> 넵
<monos> Nymph: 님 또 궁금한게 잇는데요 공유기 포트가 없는데요
<monos> Nymph: 컴퓨터 1대에 랜카드 2개 달아서 다른 컴퓨터에 다이렉트로 연결 해서 쓸수 있나요?
<Nymph> 마스커레이딩 해줘야 합니다.
<Nymph> NAT 구성이라..
<Nymph> 마스커레이딩으로 구글 검색..
<Nymph> 그럴바에는 그냥 공유기에 스위치허브 꼽아서 확장하는걸 권고..
<monos> Nymph: 스위치 허브쪽에 꼽힌 컴퓨터도 외부 인터넷이 될까요?
<Nymph> 공유기에 랜포트 있지 않아요?
<Nymph> 거기에 스위치 허브 물리면 다 되는데요..
<monos> 공유기 랜포트 지금 다 차서 더이상 물릴수 없어서요
<Nymph> 거기서 랜포트에 물린거 하나 때내고 스위치 물리고 때낸거 스위치에 물리면 되죠.
<monos> 네
<monos> 그러면 되겠네요
<monos> 그런데 스위치 허브가 공유기보다 가격이 싸면 좋겠어요
<monos> 아니면 공유기 포트 더 많이 달린거로 교체가 이득일거 같아서요
<Nymph> 얼마 안하는데요...
<Nymph> 073&cate4=0&keyword=%BD%BA%C0%A7%C4%A1%C7%E3%BA%EA
<Nymph> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=1548592&cate1=863&cate2=894&cate3=1073&cate4=0&keyword=%BD%BA%C0%A7%C4%A1%C7%E3%BA%EA
<myobot> [링크 제목] EFM ipTIME H5005 스위치허브 종합정보 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<monos> 5포트 짜리 2만5천원정도면 사는군요
<monos> 이걸 중고로 사면 더 싸게 살수 있겠네요
<monos> 본딩도 해보고
<monos> Nymph: 하드 속도가 100메가 인데요 랜카드 기가 비트 2장 달아서 다른쪽에 복사해도 100메가 이상은 안나오겠죠?
<Nymph> 그렇겠죠?
<monos> SSD 쓸거 아니면 안하는게 좋겠네요
<Seony> 태풍 온대서 바람이 아주...
<Seony> Nymph: 하와이에 15년인가만에 태풍이 온다네
<monos> 한국에도 비가 엄청많이 왔어요
<Nymph> 태풍이 아니라 허리케인~
<Nymph> 레벨이 틀림.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<monos> 그래요?
<monos> 영화에서만 허리케인 봤음
<Seony> 불과 1분 사이에 1천 칼로리 흡입 ㅋ
<monos> 그 음식이름이 먼가요?
<Nymph> 허리케인이요~
<Seony> Ho Ho 라고 하는, 트윙키 만드는 회사에서 나오는 음식이에요
<Seony> 손가락 2개만한 초코바가 3개 들어있는데, 한 개에 360 칼로리라네요
<monos> 한국음식 정식 한끼가 500칼로리라고 하던데요
<monos> 그거 2개 먹으면 한끼 식사 보다 많네요
<Seony> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1e/Ho_hoes.jpg
<myobot> [링크 형식] image/jpeg
<Nymph> 히야..
<Nymph> VLAN 지원하는 스위치 허브는 겁나 비싸네..
<Nymph> 8포트에 무슨 34만원이나 하냐..
<Nymph> 미친..
<Seony> 헐... 심하게 비싼데..
<Seony> 10만원도 안하겠더만...
<monos> 공유기 안 쓰고 인터넷 들어오는 회선에서 바로 스위치 허브 물려서 쓰는게 이득이에요?
<monos> 공유기 쓰는게 이득이에요?
<Nymph> 공유기 안쓰면 여러대 못 쓰지요
<monos> 스위치 허브도 인터넷 안되요?
<monos> 여러대 공유 안되요?
<Nymph> 안됨
<monos> 스위치 허브는 언제 쓰는거에요?>
<Seony> Nymph: http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-ProSAFE-GS108T-Gigabit-1000Mbps/dp/B003KP8VSK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407490686&sr=8-1&keywords=gs108t
<monos> 공유기랑 같이 안쓰면 못쓰는건가요?
<myobot> [링크 제목] Amazon.com: NETGEAR ProSAFE GS108T 8-Port Gigabit Smart Switch 10/100/1000Mbps: Electronics
<Seony> 집에서 이거 쓰는데, vlan에 lacp 지원해
<Seony> monos: 네트워킹을 따로 공부하시는게 나을 거에요.  그거 일일히 다 설명하려면 어디부터 시작해야할지 모르겠네요
<Nymph> 배송비 포함 10만원이네...
<Seony> Nymph: 난 프라임 멤버라 배송비도 없어.  암튼, 이 정도면 뭐 쓸만하지
<monos> 10 기가
<Nymph> http://www.interpark.com/product/MallDisplay.do?_method=detail&sc.shopNo=0000100000&firpg=01&sc.prdNo=2111688542&sc.dispNo=016001&sc.dispNo=016001
<myobot> [링크 제목] [NETGEAR GS108E] 8포트 기가비트 스위칭 허브 / QoS VLAN / 에너지 절약 그린 이더넷 기술 / 견고한 메탈 케이스
<Nymph> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 6만 6천원.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 모델이 다르잖아
<Nymph> 근데 GS108E 버전이네요.. ㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 저건 lacp는 지원 안하는 걸거야
<Seony> 아 저번에 아마존에서 시스코 sg300 스위치 $150에 팔았었는데, 그때 살걸...
<monos> 저는 스위치 허브 언제 쓰는지 잘 모르겠네요
<Seony> monos: 쉽게 설명하자면, 한 회선에 물리는 컴퓨터의 숫자를 늘리기 위해서 쓰는 거에요
<monos> 내부망 여러개 연결할때 쓰는거에요?
<Seony> 네.  여러개 연결할 때요.
<Seony> 공유기에 보통 포트 4개 달렸죠?
<monos> 네
<Seony> 그 이상 필요할 때 스위칭 허브를 사서 꽂으면 되요
<monos> 8포트 공유기도 있긴 하던데요
<Seony> 이 정도까지가 걍 기본적인 개념이에요.
<Seony> 뭐 8포트건 4포트건 그게 중요한 게 아니구요,
<monos> sp
<monos> 네
<Nymph> monos: 구글이나 네이버 검색해보세요..
<Nymph> 아주 상세히 잘 나와 있습니다.
<Seony> 공유기가 제공하는 포트 이상으로 필요할 때 확장해주는 기계에요
<Seony> 제가 집에 컴퓨터랑 기계들이 좀 많아요...
<Seony> 공유기 2대에 스위치 3대 쓰거든요...
<Seony> 그러고보니, 뭔 회사도 아니고...
<monos> 저두 4포트 다 차버렸는데요 공유기 8포트로 바꿀까 생각하다가 Nymph님이 스위치 허브 사면 된다고 해서 생각중이에요
<Seony> 네 그럴 때는 스위치 허브 사시면 되요
<monos> Seony: 다나와에서 스위치 허브 읽어 보니
<Seony> Nymph: http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-SG300-10-10-port-Gigabit-SRW2008-K9-NA/dp/B0041ORN6U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407491084&sr=8-1&keywords=sg300-10
<myobot> [링크 제목] Amazon.com: Cisco SG300-10 10-port Gigabit Managed Switch (SRW2008-K9-NA): Electronics
<monos> Seony: 가정에서 네트워크 구축할때 쓰는거라고 나와요
<Seony> Nymph: 이게 예전에 $150 했었어.  IOS CLI 지원하고, GBIC까지...
<Seony> monos: 가정도 해당되고 회사도 해당되죠
<monos> Seony: 스위치 허브에 꼽힌건 외부 네트워크론 못가요? 외부 인터넷
<Seony> 그건 스위치가 하는 일이 아니에요
<monos> 그게 관건이었어요
<Seony> 공유기가 하는 일이구요,
<Nymph> IOS CLI 오..
<Seony> 스위치는 그냥 연결만 해주는 겁니다
<Nymph> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/DetailView/Item.aspx?goodscode=551224770
<myobot> [링크 제목] G마켓 - HP(3COM) HP 1810-8 V2 J9800A／스위칭허브／8포트
<Nymph> 나는 HP 껄루 할려고 했었거든요..
<Nymph> 웹 브라우저로 쉽게 세팅가능. ㅋ
<Seony> 방금 내가 준거, 저거는 웹 인터페이스도 있어
<Nymph> 113,000 원.. ㅋ
<Seony> CLI, GUI 다 되고, 상용 스위치의 미니 버전이라고 보면 될 정도로 오만가지 다 있어
<Nymph> 한국에서는 안파네요.. ㅋ
<monos> Seony: 스위치허브에 꼽힌걸 외부 인터넷에 되게 할수 있는방법은 없을까요?
<Nymph> 아니다..
<Nymph> 다시..
<monos> Seony: 인터넷 -> 공유기 -> 스위치 허브 이렇게 연결
<Seony> monos: 그렇게 쓰면 되는데요
<monos> Seony: 이러면 외부인터넷도 되요?
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 저렇게쓰면 됨.
<Seony> 네.  방금 제가, 스위치는 걍 확장만 시켜주는 거라고 설명을...
<Nymph> 오~ 지금 저거 77% 할인건가요?
<Seony> 멀티탭에 전기 꼽는 거랑 똑같다고 생각하시면 되는 거에요
<monos> 이제 조금 이해가 가네요
<Nymph> $175 네요.. 한국에서는 거의 50만원이 정도네요...
<Seony> Nymph: 같은 모델이?
<Seony> 헐... 바가지 장난 아니네..
<Nymph> http://search.danawa.com/dsearch.php?k1=SRW2008-K9-NA&module=goods&act=dispMain&x=-771&y=-39
<myobot> [링크 제목] SRW2008-K9-NA 쇼핑검색 종합정보 :: 행복쇼핑의 시작 ! 다나와 (가격비교) - Danawa.com
<Nymph> 276,000 원짜리도 있기는한데..
<Nymph> 거의 40만원이 넘는것도 많네요..
<Nymph> 근데 저거 팬 소리 시끄럽지 않나요?
<Seony^MBP> 팬 소리는 괜찮은데
<Seony^MBP> 팬 이 없을껄... 10포트짜리라...
<Nymph> 좋네요.. ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 한국은 시스코면 그냥 자주 바가지가 장난 아니네요.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Server^Seony> 리붓
<razGon_web> Hello world!!!
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-09
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Nymph> 하이요~
<monos> 안녕하세요
<Cantide> 안녕하세요~
<Cantide> Hi jasonjang_ '-'/
<jasonjang_> 어서오세요~
<Cantide> long time no see
<Cantide> how are you?
<jasonjang_> I'm sorry. But nice 2 mee U.
<monos> 우분투 12.04.5가 나왔던데요 뭐가 달리 진지가 모르겠어요
<jasonjang_> Soso...
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> we met here a long time ago, but i've been too busy ._.
<monos> 영어 잘하시면 이거좀 해석좀 부탁해요
<jasonjang_> did U from africa ? or ..
<Cantide> yes :p
<monos> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-August/000189.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS released
<jasonjang_> OK. i remeber U.
<Cantide> your memory is good ^^
<jasonjang_> in SinChon yet?
<Cantide> 네!
<Cantide> I've been here for almost 10 months
<jasonjang_> THX. U 2.
<jasonjang_> How bou the PHONE status now ? :)
<Cantide> Do you know of the 찬계천 electronics market?
<Cantide> oh, i have a Nexus 5 - dual booting Ubuntu Touch and Android '-';;
<Cantide> 청계천 <- I meant this
<jasonjang_> awesome phone..            ye!. 청계천 . but..hmm
<Cantide> https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=210718514988724857088.0004baa5995520608b54c&dg=feature
<myobot> [링크 제목] Seoul, South Korea electronic markets - Google Maps
<jasonjang_> there were not famous and..
<jasonjang_> w8
<Cantide> ah, i just found it on YouTube... looks nice :)
<Cantide> okay '-'
<jasonjang_> there's not famous than be4. Do U wanna some stuff?
<Cantide> just curious to check it out
<jasonjang_> OK. what ever~ ^^
<Cantide> i am looking for some stuff... but nothing specific yet. Laser cutting, parts, etc.
<Cantide> I might check out the Hacker Space Seoul, too
<Cantide> anyway~~ i'll stop polluting this channel with English :D
<jasonjang_> why do U think so? in this channel, many PPL can do english well.
<Cantide> oh...
<jasonjang_> not include me.
<Cantide> usually, people like to use their own language, so i feel i'm being a nuisance
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> your English is just fine :)
<jasonjang_> No No Never mind PLZ.
<Cantide> ^-^
<Cantide> i have to go
<Cantide> tomorrow i'm going to Japan
<Cantide> so i have to do some shopping and packing
<Cantide> i
<jasonjang_> sure ! Ah...
<Cantide> i'll come back here in a week or two '-';
<jasonjang_> OK, C U soon
<Cantide> have a good weekend!
<Cantide> 안녕~
<jasonjang_> monos, 12.04.5 에 관한 자세한 노트는 아직 배포가 안됐네요. 12.04.4는 많은데...
<Nymph> jasonjang_: 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang_> 릴지즈 노트'와 체인지 서머리'는 12.04.4까지만 나와 있네요.
<jasonjang_> 안녕하세요 Nymph
<Nymph> jasonjang_: 이 채널에서 자주 있었던건 아니지만 그래도 처음 뵙는분 같네요.
<jasonjang_> 예, 반갑습니다. 로그를 찾아 봐야 알겠지만, 08년? 09년부터 이 체널등에 상주를 (희망) 하고 있지요.
<Nymph> 그렇군요..
<monos> tvheadend -> 이거 TV수신카드 없이도 가능한거에요?
<jasonjang_> monos님, 위 내 답 글 봤어요?
<monos> jasonjang_: 우분투 12.04.5요?
<jasonjang_> 에
<monos> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-August/000189.html
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS released
<monos> 제일 위에 무슨말이지 모르겠어요
<jasonjang_> 제일 위"가 어느 문단인지...모르겠어요
<monos> The Ubuntu team is pleased to announce the release of Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS (Long-Term Support) for its Desktop, Server, Cloud, and Core products, as well as other flavours of Ubuntu with long-term support.
<jasonjang_> w8
<monos> As with 12.04.4, 12.04.5 contains an updated kernel and X stack for new installations on x86 architectures.  As usual, this point release includes many updates, and updated installation media has been provided so that fewer updates will need to be downloaded after installation.  These include security updates and corrections for other high-impact bugs, with a focus on maintaining stability and compatibility with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<jasonjang_> The Ubuntu team is ..문단은, 12 04 5 배포를  알기게 되서 기쁘다.
<jasonjang_> monos님도 위 문장 정도는 알 것 같은데...?? 특히 이상한 뭐가 있어요? ^^
<jasonjang_> 위에도 내가 답글 썼지만, 릴지즈 노트'와 체인지 서머리'는 12.04.4까지만 나와 있네요.  한편
<jasonjang_> 위 연결고리 [링크 제목] Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS released 를 알리는 OMG ubuntu 사이트에도 똑같은 내용 뿐.
<monos> 네
<monos> 그냥 깔아봐야 겠네요
<jasonjang_> 지금 12 04 4 쓰고 있었어요?
<monos> 아니요
<monos> 12.0.3
<monos> 14.04랑 두대요
<monos> jasonjang_: 님 혹시 우분투 서버 버전에서 사운드 되나요?
<jasonjang_> 당연히 되죠?!!
<jasonjang_> !!
<monos> 저는 안되어서요
<monos> 14.04 64비트 서버 버전에도 사운드가 안되고
<monos> 12.04.3 32비트 서버 버전에서도 사운드가 안되고 해서
<monos> 이번에 새로 깔아볼려고 해요
<monos> jasonjang_: 님 혹시 우분투 서버 버전에서 사운드 되게 하는방법 아세요?
<jasonjang_> 농담이 아니라..."사운드 안되게" 하는 법을 몰라요. H/W 문제는 아니고요?
<jasonjang_> 리부팅합니다.
<monos> 고쳤습니다.
<monos> 해결함
<jasonjang> monos, 무슨 문제였어요?
<monos> 아니요 혼자 구글 검색해서
<monos> 해결했습니다.
<jasonjang> 하하하, 내 질문은요, 어떻게"가 아니고 무슨"이었는데....통과 ^^
<monos> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-08-10
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<monos> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 비가 오네요.
<Nymph> 비가 억수로 오네요...
<Nymph> 오늘 슈퍼문 뜨는 날인데... 아까비...
<ipeter> 음... 슈퍼문 뜨는 날이었나요?
<ipeter> 아깝네요..
<monos> 비가 오다가 안오다가 하네요
<monos> Nymph: tvheadend 이거 설치해 보셨어요?
<Nymph> 아니요~
<monos> tvheadend 이게 TV수신카드 없이도 IPTV 같은걸 보여준다고 하는데요
<monos> 아무리 생각해도 설치 할려고 해도
<monos> 안되네요 스마트폰으로 설치 해서 볼수 있다고만 나와 있고 어떻게 하는지 방법이 안나와서 혼자 해볼려고 아무리 해도 안되요
<Nymph> 구글 검색을 해보세요.. 다른분이 자료를 가지고 있겠죠...
<monos> iptv는 유료 자나요? 그런데 이걸 설치해서 무료로 볼수 있다고 해서 아무리 할려고 검색해도 안되어서요
<Nymph> 유료를 무료로 본다? 저 같으면 않합니다.
<monos> IPTV가 유료 아닌가요?
<monos> tvheadend -> iptv를 볼수 있게 만들어주는거라고 하네요
<monos> 전 잘안되지만요
<Nymph> 암튼 잘 해보세요..
<monos> Nymph: 님 혹시 미니 PC 가지고 계신거 잇으세요?
<Nymph> 없습니다.
<monos> Nymph: PC만 가지고 계세요?
<Nymph> 네
<Nymph> PC 2대, 노트북 1대, Mac 1 대
<monos> 구형 구형 컴퓨터 2대 쓸만한거 1대 포고리눅스 1대 스마트폰 1대요
<monos> 한개는 포트가 없어서 인터넷을 못써요
<Nymph> 근데 사시는곳이 어딘가요?
<monos> 공유기가 4포트 인데요 와이파이 되게 하는거 연결해서 포트가 없어서 못쓰는데 허브 사야 되요
<monos> 대구에 살고 있어요
<Nymph> 그렇군요.
<Nymph> 대구에도 리눅스 잘하시는분들 많을 텐데..
<monos> 그래요?
<monos> 가끔 포럼 보면 모임이 있는거 같던데요
<monos> 가보진 못했어요
<Nymph> 모임같은데 가셔서 도움 받으시면 되겠네요..
<monos> 근데 너무 가끔있고 시간도 안맞아서 가기 힘들어요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> 비가 계속 오네요
<Nymph> 서울은 비 그쳤는데 구름 많네요.
<LinDol> 수원도 그친 것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> samahui_TP: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 늦은시간까지 계시는군요?
<ipeter> 오랫만에 인사 올립니다.
<ipeter> 잘 계셨는지요?
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 늦은 시간까지 있는게 아니라 지금 막 출근했어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 급한일이 생겨서요
<samahui_TP> 내일 출근 안하세요? 이시간까지 뭐하세요?
<ipeter> 아. 바쁘시겠군요?
<ipeter> 책좀 보고 있습니다..=)
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 좀 정신이 없군요
<ipeter> 빨리 일보시고 들어가보셔야겠네요.
<samahui_TP> 아무래도 밤샘하고 아침 회의 참석해야 할거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 아이쿠.
<samahui_TP> 대충 보시고 어서 주무세요
<ipeter> ㅠ
<ipeter> 네네.
<samahui_TP> 내일 출근하셔아죠
<ipeter> 사마휘님 나중에 시간되시면
<samahui_TP> 네?
<ipeter> 저랑 이야기좀 나눴으면 좋겠네요..ㅠ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ;; 네
<ipeter> 네네.
<ipeter> 그럼 일 보시고 수고하셔요..!
<samahui_TP> 네 수고하시고 좋은 꿈꾸세요
<ipeter> 네네
<autowiz> 요즘 출장이 많아서 irc 들어오는 시간이 별로 없네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 모든 분들 월요일 아침 잘보내십시요~
<readytoact> 아학...
<autowiz> 하이용
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-03
<help_> 역시 월요일이란...
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2977651&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<autowiz> 아 우분투 패키지 목록에서 봤습니다.
<autowiz> 여초가 뭐에요?
<autowiz> 여자 초 사이언인  갤러리 인가요?
<HolyKnight> 여자가 많은 커뮤니티유
<Haz3> 하이요~
<Haz3> 오전은 선선해서 좋네..
<Haz3> 오후되면.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<help_> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_> 좋은 아침 입니다~
<samahui_> 날씨가 많이 덥네요. 다들 건강 챙기면서 일하세요~
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<help_> 안녕하세요 ~
<Haz3> 할일 없으니 심심하네.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 뭐하고 놀지.. ㅡ.ㅡ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 할일 없을때는 웹툰을 ㅋㅋ
<Haz3> 흐음.. 웹툰... =.=
<Haz3> 뭐 잼난거 있나요?
<autowiz> 보는 사람들이 있더라구요 .. ㅠㅠ 정작 저는 웹툰 안좋아해서 모른다는 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://www.cnet.co.kr/view/100141213
<autowiz> 재미있는 기사ㅔㄴ요
<autowiz> 기사네요....  activex 이야기하다가 윈도우즈 10 이야기하다가 해서 좀 헛갈리긴 합니다만.
<HolyKnight> 흐흐
<autowiz>  우어~ 오늘 너무 조용들 하신거 아니세요 ㅋㅋ
<help_> 그러게요... 오늘 조용하네요~ 월요일이라서 그러신가 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 아침부터 장애가 터져서....
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜㅜㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 멀티 도메인을 트러스트하는 AD 환경 하에서 Samba를 연동해서 쓰는 고객사인데 도메인끼리 꼬여서 접근 권한이 요상하게 돌아가네요...
<Haz3> 여름휴가 가신 듯...
<Haz3> =.=
<Haz3> 딱히 휴가 계획이 없어서 출근...
<Haz3> 할일은 없고...
<Haz3> 놀아도 뭐라하는 사람 없고..
<Haz3> 좋음.. =.=
<Haz3> 근데 심심.. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> http://comic.naver.com/index.nhn
<autowiz> 뭐게 재미있는지 모를때는 전부다 읽어보는 방법이 있사옵니다.
<Haz3> autowiz: 회사에서 막아놨네요.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 냠냠
<autowiz> 쿨럭 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그럴때는 우회 경로 만드는 재미가 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 배고프네요.
<ipeter> 근데 역류성 식도염때문에 아주아주 아파서
<ipeter> 못먹겠어요.
<Haz3> 못먹는다니.. ㅠㅠ
<Haz3> 삶의 낙은 먹는건데.
<ipeter> 그러게요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<help_> 하.. 드디어 9i 설치화면이 떠요 ㅜ_ㅜ
<autowiz> 수고 많으십니다.
<help_> 리눅스 /home 에 용량이 부족해서 VM 에서 리눅스 용량을 늘려서 파티션이 하나가 더 생겼는데 /home 로 설정된 파티션 확장하려면 어떻게 해야 하나요?
<pchero_work> 불가능합니다.
<pchero_work> 하지만, 만약 최초 파티션 구성시, LVM 으로 파티션을 만드셨다면 가능합니다.
<help_> 아.. LVM...
<pchero_work> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/linux-and-open-source/how-to-use-logical-volume-manager-lvm-to-grow-etx4-file-systems-online/
<autowiz> 새로만든 파티션을 임시로 home_temp 로 마운트 하시고
<Seony> e2tunefsf로 가능하지 않나요?
<autowiz> home 내용 home_temp 로 복사하시고
<autowiz> 둘다 마운트 푸시다음
<autowiz> 새 파티션을 home 으로 마운트 하시는방법이 있습니다.
<help_> 최초 설치할때 ext3 으로 설정해서 만들었어요
<autowiz> vmware 사용하시나요?
<help_> 네
<autowiz> vmware 설치폴더에 가면
<help_> 지금 파티션 안잡힌 공간이 20GB 가 있는데 활용을 못하고있네요
<help_> gparted 라는것도 해봤는데 뭔가 복잡하네여
<help_> 그냥 포기하고 내일 출근하고 해봐야겠어요 !!
<samahui_ws> 퇴근들 잘하세요
<DarkCircle> 일어나면 출근 자면 퇴근 (......)
<DarkCircle> 는 Haz3 -ㅠ-)/ 하이용 ~ *
<DarkCircle> 마침 우회 경로 이야기가 나와서 ... 얼마전에 포공 난리났던데
<DarkCircle> 네트워크 이상하게 막아서 애들이 VPN 뚫어 쓰고 있었는데 그거마저 3억 들여서 막았다(...)라고 ...
<DarkCircle> 점점 아스트랄해져가는 포공
<bluedusk> 하지만
<bluedusk> 뚫으라고 있는 네턱을
<bluedusk> 저 퇴근할까요
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 블루찡...
<HolyKnight> 영웅찡...
<pchero_work> ??
<ipeter> db lock걸리면
<ipeter> 시간이 지나면 풀리나요?
<ipeter> 쿼리 잘못 날렸더니, 락걸렸네요.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2980995
<HolyKnight> 영웅찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<DarkCircle> 대박 ㅡ.ㅡ 저기 민사에서 발리면 완전 ㅋㅋ 박살나겠네요 바로 형사로도 넘어갈 수 있으니까.
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> http://okky.kr/article/287664
<samahui_tp> 14일 저희는 그냥 쉬기로 했습니다.
<samahui_tp> 마음속으로
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_tp> 그나저나 우리나라 아파트는 정말 시공이나 관리에서 비리가 너무 만연하거 같아요
<samahui_tp> 집중적으로 관리가 좀 필요해 보입니다.
<samahui_tp> 무슨놈의 관리비가 적게는 30에서 6~80... 많게는 100이 넘으니...
<samahui_tp> 이거 내 집가지고 월세사는 기분이네요
<DarkCircle> 관리비가 한달에 150만원 나오는 집이 제 사는 곳에 딱 한가구인데
<DarkCircle> 거긴 어린이집 /-ㅠ-/
<DarkCircle> 보통 집은 여름철 되면 20~30 나옵니다.
<HolyKnight> 허 관리비가 그리 비싸나유. ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2981313&cpage=12
<samahui_tp> 제가 48평 아파트인데 보통이 30정도 나오고 여름이나 겨울 한창때면 4~50나와요 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> gj
<HolyKnight> 허 평수가 넓으시군유
<DarkCircle> 흠 그러면 ...
<DarkCircle> 관리비 영수증을 2년치 정도 모아두고 분석해봐야해요.
<DarkCircle> 뭐때문에 관리비가 많이 나오는가
<DarkCircle> 이게 중요.
<DarkCircle> 막연하게 관리비가 많이 나온다.
<samahui_tp> 생업에 종사하느라 정신없어 그냥저냥 내면서 지내지만 김수선쒸처럼 한번 들쑤서 보고 싶기는 합니다
<DarkCircle> 이런건 요즘 사는 아파트는 비슷비슷해요. 구체적으로 난방을 어떻게 조절했음에도 불구하고 난방비가 어느정도 나오는지
<DarkCircle> 다른집과 비교했을때 난방비가 비교적 적게 나오는 편인지
<DarkCircle> 전기요금의 경우도 마찬가지. 공동 전기요금이 얼마나 나오는가 집에서 사용하는 전열/가전/전자 기구의 월 전기 사용량 평균
<DarkCircle> 가장 많이 잡아먹는놈이 무엇인가 ...
<samahui_tp> 비슷하면 말을 안하죠
<DarkCircle> 즤집은 냉장고를 세대 돌리고/전기를 많이 처먹는 PDP TV/그리고 상대적으로 전기를 많이 먹는 이 서버(500W) 때문에 많이 나옵니다.
<samahui_tp> 살다온곳보다 꽤 많이 나와서 하는 말입니다
<samahui_tp> 저희도 전기세가 좀 많이 나오는 편이고 난방비가 좀 쌔게 나오네요
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2981210&cpage=15
<DarkCircle> 평수가 넓을수록 난방비 많이 나오더군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ 저 군대에서 막 제대했을때 살던데는 별로 안그랬는데 여긴 막 멋대로 틀다간 10만원도 나와요.
<DarkCircle> 흠 이렇게 보면 여름에 에어컨 트는거나 겨울에 난방 막 트는거나 똑같.
<DarkCircle> 전기요금 내릴때 됐기도 한데 -.-
<samahui_tp> 그렇쵸 냉난방이 무서워서 한겨울과 한여름에 피서를 간다는... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 근데 또 저희 본가는 60평이 넘는데도 관리비 저희보다 적게 나오거든요
<DarkCircle> 피서는 동네 백화점과 와이파이 되는 커피숍이 짱 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 아무튼 관리비 땜시 월세내는 기분도 들고 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 거시기하군요 흠 ... 본가보다 더 많이 나온다라 ...
<DarkCircle> 아무래도 2년치 모아서 비교를 해봐야하긴 해야겠군요.
<DarkCircle> 관리 인건비나 청소비 이런거라면 딱히 뭐 할 말은 없는데
<DarkCircle> 엄한데서 새나가는 경우도 있으니
<DarkCircle> 즤집도 관리비 인상할때 관리 인건비 청소비 올린다고 하면 암말 안합니다. ;-)
<samahui_tp> 안그래도 좀 알아보긴 해야겠더군요. 이전에 세를 놔뒀던 곳인데 세입자 왈 관리비가 몇년세 확~ 늘었다더군요
<samahui_tp> 집에가면 모아놓은 관리비 고지서 뒤져봐야겠어요
<DarkCircle> 그리고 혹시 ..그 뭐냐
<samahui_tp> 아무튼 까먹고 있던거 기사덕에 떠올랐네요
<DarkCircle> 아파트에서 월마다 주는 보고서 같은거 있잖아요?
<samahui_tp> 네
<DarkCircle> 돈 어디다 어떻게 썼는지
<samahui_tp> 관리비 내역서인가 뭔가 있죠
<DarkCircle> 네 그거요
<samahui_tp> 1년 단위로 책자를 만들어 주더군요
<samahui_tp> 근데 알아보기 정말 어렵게 만들어 주더군요
<DarkCircle> 집을 자주 비우는 분들은 관리비 납부 과정에서 남은 잉여비용을 자치단체에서 어떻게 쓰는지 잘 모르거든요.
<DarkCircle> 아무리 못해도 최소한 분기별로는 만들어줘야됩니다.
<samahui_tp> 쉬는날 관리 사무소 들어가서 눌러앉아볼까요? ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 그건ㅋ
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 관리 사무소는 말 그대로 그냥 시설 관리예요.
<DarkCircle> 동대표니 뭐니 하는 사람들이 관리소에서 할 일이나 정책을 결정하는거니 결국 그 자료를 뜯어봐야 ..
<DarkCircle> 동대표 회의록 같은거 있을거예요. 행사보고서라든지
<DarkCircle> 그거 쭉 뜯어보면 어떤 돈이 무슨 목적으로 얼마나 걷어들여지고 비용이 얼마 남아서 시설 유지보수로 가냐 복지정책쪽으로 가냐 이런내용이 나와요
<samahui_tp> 글고보니 얼마전에 동대표 관련 안건 사인을 받더군요
<samahui_tp> 기존까지 한명이 다 했는데 이제 라인별로인가 몇층 단위로 인가 동대 뽑아야 한다고
<DarkCircle> 감사에 한번 걸렸나보네요.
<DarkCircle> 정부기관에서 아파트 관리 관련 지침도 배포하는걸로 알고 있는데
<samahui_tp> 그렇더군요
<DarkCircle> 그거 지침 준수하는 단지가 최근 지어진 집같은 경우는 그렇게 많지 않아요.개념없는 주민이 안지키거나 동대표들이 무식해서 가이드라인 준수를 안하거나
<samahui_tp> 여기도 단체로 회방놔서 절대로 집을 시세보다 싸게도 못팔게 만들더군요
<DarkCircle> 시세보다 싸게 안파는건 당사자한테도 이득보라는거죠.
<DarkCircle> 한사람이라도 더 싸게 팔고 나가면 전체 시세가 떨어지거든요
<samahui_tp> 그보다는 싸게 한번 팔면 시세 떨어진다는 생각들을 하더군요
<samahui_tp> 네
<samahui_tp> 그말 하려했더니 벌써 올리시는군요
<samahui_tp> 결국 지들 욕심으로 집도 못팔게 만들더라고요
<DarkCircle> 그게 몰래 뒤에서 깎아주고 이러면 모르겠는데
<DarkCircle> 문서가 왔다갔다 하니까 이게 근거가 남아요.
<DarkCircle> -_-;
<samahui_tp> 에휴 뭐 열심히 벌어서 여러사람 배불려줘야죠
<DarkCircle> 통신사에서 요새 보면 페이백이라고 공문하고는 상관없이 뒷돈으로 깎아주는 정책 있죠 .
<samahui_tp> 주로 아내와 자식들이겠지만..
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 부동산 같은 경우는 돈이 왔다갔다하는게 소액이 아니기 때문에 법문제가 걸려있어서 - -;
<DarkCircle> 그리고 최근에 공시지가와 관련해서 어떤 이야기가 있냐면
<DarkCircle> 기존에는 지자체나 어디서 정하는걸 공시지가 같은걸로 산정했는데 앞으로는 실거래가로 처리한다고 - -;
<samahui_tp> 근데 공시지가는 좀 현실과 안맞긴해요
<samahui_tp> 실거래가로 하긴 해야죠(절대로 땅가져서 이러는거 아닙니다 )
<DarkCircle> 네 많이 안맞죠. 대신 공시지가가 싸면 세,금이 내려가니 ...
<samahui_tp> 공시지가로 맥이면 너무 차액이 커요
<samahui_tp> 세금은... 다른 편법으로..쿨룩!
<DarkCircle> 공시지가가 터무니없이 비싸면 재산세는 수직으로 ...
<samahui_tp> 그건 맞죠... 공시지가랑 실거래가 차액이 큰 이유 중 하나가 있는 놈 배불리기 위해서라죠...
<samahui_tp> 세금은 적게~ 시세차익은 높게~
<DarkCircle> 사실 집거래할때 제일 좋은 방법은
<DarkCircle> 빚이 좀 커도 ... 월세 전세보단 사는게 이익인데 - -;
<DarkCircle> 요새는 예전처럼 막 20년 30년 근속 하는 사람들이 아니라 대부분 직장 막 옮기고 그런사람들이라
<DarkCircle> 전세로 살거나 뭐 그렇죠 (...) 전세는 요즘 많이 없고 월세로 ...
<samahui_tp> 근데 우리나라만의 특성이자 문제인데... 땅이 없는 아파트가 너무 터무니없이 비싸게 재산행세를 하고 있어서....
<samahui_tp> 전 정말 저렴하게(법원경매) 사다가 전세로 잘 굴리면서 집값 오르는 재미로 살았는데... 원순씨가 깍아놨죠
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 부동산이 그동안 근거없이 과열된 것도 맞고  ...
<DarkCircle> 물론 그렇게 과열된 이유는 ..
<DarkCircle> 당연히 그쪽으로 사람이 많이 몰리니까.
<DarkCircle> 몰리는대로 과열됨.
<DarkCircle> 부동산 가격을 낮출 수 있는 가장 획기적인 방안은 ...
<DarkCircle> 화성방출 (응?)
<samahui_tp> 화성 이민자 육성소를 건설하겠습니다!!!
<samahui_tp> 저번에 기사보니 화성 이민갈 사람 모집하는거 같던데요?... 다만 가서 못돌아옴!!!이라는...
<DarkCircle> 그렇잖아도 얼마전에 새벽에 화성방출 이야기가 나왔는데 사람으로선 지구를 벗어나면 살만하지가 않다고 했던 이야기가 있었던거 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 몇 십 몇 백년이 흐르면... 화성이민자가 지온군을 결성해 지구로 돌아오다 우주전쟁이 발발...
<samahui_tp> 건담으로 출격해야겠군요
<samahui_tp> ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> 화성 거주 환경에 대해 조사도 제대로 이루어진 상황도 아닌데 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 화성에 딱 가는 계획만 있는거 같던데요
<DarkCircle> 네 계획만 있어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> 가서 환경이고 뭐고 그냥 버텨봐라로 보이더라고요
<DarkCircle> 아니 뭐 먹을거라도 같이 실어보내야지 다짜고짜 (ㅋㅋㅋ)
<samahui_tp> 가서 스스로 생산 생존하라니... 극지체험도 정도가 있죠...
<DarkCircle> 아직 화성에 대한 정확(?)한 데이터가 없는거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 가면 구석기 시대 생활부터 다시 (...)
<samahui_tp> 그 구석기도 물과 공기가 충분할때 이야기죠...
<DarkCircle> https://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%ED%99%94%EC%84%B1%EC%9D%98_%EB%8C%80%EA%B8%B0#.EB.8C.80.EA.B8.B0.EC.9D.98_.EC.84.B1.EB.B6.84
<DarkCircle>  ...
<pchero_work> 흠...
<DarkCircle> 화성의 주성분인 이산화탄소는~ (응?)
<DarkCircle> 25%의 이산화탄소가 얼어서 고체인 드라이아이스가 된다.
<DarkCircle> (죽어라)
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 결국 식물을 잔뜩 심어놔야 한다는 얘기.
<samahui_tp> 바람이 400키로 ㅎㅎ;;
<DarkCircle> 심자마자 나무가 flying.
<DarkCircle> (덜덜덜...)
<HolyKnight> @soventure: [MS '윈도10' 국내선 먹통 논란.. IT강국 맞습니까?] 정부기관말씀.. "개인들도 초기 버그 수정 과정을 충분히 거친 패치가 나올 때까지 업그레이드를 보류하는 등의 노력이 필요하다" 보류하는 노력... http://media.daum.net/digital/mobile/newsview?newsid=20150803175405935
<pchero_work> 재밌네요. ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> vmware에서 강제 업글중이었느데 마침 참 -ㅛ-;
<DarkCircle> 사실 Edge 좋아요 Edge 쓰세욬ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 오호
<HolyKnight> 좋나유
<samahui_tp> 엣지 빠르고 좋으나 아직 이나라 인터넷환경과 안맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_tp> 그리고 전 그냥 크롬과 파폭 쓸랍니다
<samahui_tp> 정부기관이나 은행등은 지들이 준비(방비)도 못해놓고 윈도우10 쓰지마세요죠
<samahui_tp> 웹표준만 지켰어도 어떤 플렛폼 어떤 OS가 와도 문제 없을건데...
<samahui_tp> 에휴
<orion203> 아 머리 아프네요...
<orion203> AWS 에서 GSLB  기능을 써볼까 했는데 AWS 인스턴스 아니면 안된다는...ㅠㅠ
<orion203> 이런...
<HolyKnight> http://m.huffpost.com/kr/entry/7923892?ncid=fcbklnkkrhpmg00000001
<autowiz> 좋은 밤들 되시고 계신가요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 는 애플이랑 싸우는 중입니다 -0-
<DarkCircle> 안주무시는군요 OTL
<DarkCircle> 이제 휴가철 끗인카 ..
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 밤들 보내세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-04
<autowiz> 모든분들 행복한 하루 되세요~~
<help_> 안녕하세요 좋은 아침 입니다 ~' ㅡ^
<help_> 하...
<help_> 어제에 이어서 하고있는데 리눅스 볼륨관리 들어가면 파티션되지않은공간이 20GB 가 있는데 fdisk 해서 파티션 만드려고 하면 안만들어지고 이거 어떻게 처리할지 모르겠어요
<help_> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<commania> 안녕하세요`
<help_> 안녕하세요
<help_> 오늘도 조용하네요 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_ws> 안녕하세요~
<commania> 뭐 여기 분들 대부분 상시 켜놓는 컴퓨터에 접속시켜 놓고 다른 일 하시니까요ㅋㅋ;;
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~
<commania> 저도 그렇고요. (라즈베리파이)
<jun_> 일주일만에 들어온거 같은 느낌같은 느낌이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 흐음 파티션 되지 않은 공간이 있는데 거기 파티션이 만들어지지는 않는다라...
<help_> ê·¸..
<commania> 지난 7월 세미나의 강연에 감명을 받고
<help_> 주 파티션의 갯수가 많다고 그러던데
<commania> 윈도우 폰을 구입했습니다
<autowiz> 4개 제한 입니다.
<commania> 컴퓨터는 우분투 폰은 윈도우폰
<commania> 뭔놈의 힙스터냐고 주변에서 놀리는건 안함정...ㅋㅋ
<help_> 으.. 설치할때 나온 파티션 설정하는거 또 할수있으면 좋겠네요
<autowiz> 힙스터는 힙합 하는 사람들 용어인줄로 알고 있는 人
<autowiz> 파티션 사이즈 조정은 되는데 연속적으로 공간이 붙어 있어야 합니다.
<autowiz> 필요한 경우 파티션 이동도 해야하고 불편할 수 도 있겠지요. 저라면 가상 hdd 하나 추가해서
<autowiz> 어디든 마운트 한 다음에
<autowiz> 심볼릭 링크를 걸던 하겠습니다.
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 저 헬프님 혹시 대학졸업하고 바로 취업 하신건가요? 입사 3개월 미만 ?
<help_> 아직 졸업 전이지만 취업 했어요
<commania> 음... 대우그룹이 아직도 살아 있나요?
<autowiz> 뭐 근무시간 오버해서 일하는것도 문제이긴 한데 .. 자기 개발까지 근무시간에만 하겠다고 하면 많이 힘드실꺼같은데요 ㅠㅠ  뭐 아무튼
<commania> 컴퓨터 본체가 한대 생겼는데 대우루컴즈의 아이비브릿지네요.
<autowiz> 심볼릭 링크 공부를 하시는게 좋으실듯 합니다. 여기저기 써먹을데가 많거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 하이요
<Seony> 요즘 이사하느라 너무 바빠서 아얄씨를 못왔어요
<help_> 심볼릭링크 사용하는것은 아는데..
<help_> 아예 디렉토리가 안잡혀서 아무것도 못하고있어요
<help_> 그냥 20기가 붕 떠있는..?
<commania> 저도 이사해서 아직 인터넷이 안 터져서...
<autowiz> 붕 떠도 실제 하드에는 별로 영향없을거 같은데요.
<samahui_ws> Seony님 이사하셨군요
<commania> 에그로 쓰다보니 주말 이틀만에 6기가가 증발...
<Seony> 그동안 겜도 못하고...
<Seony> samahui_ws, 네  정말 무지 시원한 집이에요
<samahui_ws> 이전에는 회사에서 엄청~ 가깝다고 하셨는데 지금도 가깝나요?
<Seony> 제가 더위를 아주 잘타는데, 선풍기를 안틀어도 시원할 정도에요
<Seony> 네 전에 살던 곳 근처에요
<samahui_ws> 오호~ 시원하다니 부럽네요
<autowiz> 아니면 제일 마지막에 있는 파티션을 tune2fs 로 확장 하실 수 있습니다.
<commania> 7월 세미나에서 '종교전쟁'으로 불렸던 주제인데
<commania> 아얄씨분들께도 묻고 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 저도 인터넷이 문제가 좀 있어서 핸폰으로 테더링 걸어놓고 평소처럼 인터넷 서핑하고 아이쇼핑하고 했는데
<autowiz> 1기가 금방 날아가던데요 ㅠㅠ
<commania> linux-swap 파티션은 필요한가요?
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 필요는 합니다
<autowiz> 1~2년 전쯤에 리눅이랑 윈됴랑 둘다
<samahui_ws> 테더링 걸고 다음팟 시청하면 1시간 이내에 1기가 날려버릴수 있습니다 흐흐
<autowiz> swapless 로 돌려봤는데
<Seony> 아무리 램이 많아도 스왑은 1기가 정도는 만드는게 좋아요...'
<autowiz> 뭐 하드도 덜쓰고 좀 빨라진거 같은 느낌은 드는데
<autowiz> 간혹 몇몇 프로그램이나 환경에서 문제가 발생합니다.
<Seony> 스왑파티션 체크하는 프로그램들이 좀 있죠
<autowiz> swap 이 없다고 구동이 안되버리는 프로그램이 몇개 정도 있었구요.
<Seony> 옛날에는 오라클이 그랬었는데 요즘은 모르겠네요
<autowiz> 그래서 요즘은 그냥 조금 작개라도 잡아두고 씁니다.
<Seony> 저도 무조건 1기가는 잡아요
<autowiz> 저는 가능하면 메모리 많이 꼽자라는 주의라. 거의 메번 메인보드 만땅까지 꼽아놓고 써도 그런데
<autowiz> 메모리 부족한 분들이야 swap 없으면 더 느려지실 수 도 있습니다.
<Seony> 만땅이면 몇기가에요?
<samahui_ws> 전 SSD에 32기가 램인지라 스왑 안잡았다가 작업하던거 한번 날리고 추가 하드에 잡아놨어요
<Seony> 저는 160기가까지 꼽아봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 지금은 16 , 16 ,32    ......... 서니님 부럽 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 아... 개인용 컴 말씀이시군요...
<Seony> 저는 사무실용 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 노트북은 그 태생적 한계로 32기가까지 꼽아봤고... 데탑(정확히는 웍스)에는 64까지 꼽아놨죠
<autowiz> 사무실에 있는 개인용 이신거죠? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오픈스택 컴퓨트 노드에요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 하지만 둘다 스왑은 잡아야 하더라는 ㅜㅜ
<Seony> 그 개인용은 64기가...
<Seony> 시원한 집에서 시원한 수박을 먹으니 춥네요 ㅋ
<samahui_ws> 대한민국은 지금 찜통입니다
<autowiz> 아 그리고 메모리 사용량보실때 OS cache , buffer 량을 잘 확인해보셔야 합니다 .이게 모자리면 컴이 엄청나게 느려지거든요
<samahui_ws> 서울도 너무 더워서 덥다덥다 했더니 울산출장간애가 그런 말씀 마세요 라고 지금 자긴 40도에 육박한다고 죽겠다고 앓는소리하네요
<autowiz> 대구는  대프리카 라는 별명이 붙었다고 하더라구요.
<samahui_ws> 대구에 사는 아는 동생은 그냥 가만히 있어도 땀이 흐르고, 선풍기를 틀면 온풍기가 된다는 소리를 하더군요
<Seony> 헐 그렇군요...
<samahui_ws> 선풍기에서 드라이어 풀로 돌릴때의 뜨거운 바람이 나온다네요 ㅎ;ㅎ;
<Seony> 여기는 요즘 날씨가 너무 시원합니다
<autowiz> help_:  아 시디로 live 부팅 하셔서 gparted 로 이동하거나 확장하는게 더 편하실 수 도 있겠습니다.
<commania> 작년엔 대집트였는데 올해는 대프리카...
<autowiz> 실제 운영서버도 (/home 이 차오르기 시작하면  디스크 추가해서 /home2 를 만들고 필요한 일부 유저는 home2 로 디렉토리 복사해주고 /etc/passwd 파일에서 홈디렉토리를 바꿔주기도 합니다.)
<autowiz> 수정이 필요한 경우 환경변수나 , 스크립트에서 바뀐경로 지정해주고... 정 부득이한경우 ln  -s  /home2/autowiz     /home/autowiz
<Seony> 강정호 신인상 탔나보네요
<autowiz> 처럼 해서 home2 에 실제 데이터를 넣고 /home/autowiz 라는 심볼릭링크를 만들어 줍니다.
<autowiz> 네이버 : 강정호
<autowiz> 야구선수 이군요
<Seony> http://sports.media.daum.net/sports/worldbaseball/newsview?newsId=20150804064906460
<Seony> 네 한국 선수였는데, 얼마 전에 미국 건너갔죠
<Seony> 갈 때 당시만 해도 걍 백업선수 수준으로 예상하고 데려갔는데, 어마무시한 활약을 했어요
<autowiz> 그럼 다음 협상때는 몸값좀 오르는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 많이 오르겠죠.  지금까지 활약한 것을 수치로 환산해서 메이저리그에서 쓰이는 어떤 공식을 적용시키면, 대략 1,000~1200만불 정도 된다네요
<autowiz> 엄청나네요
<HolyKnight> Sshd 쓸만하나유?
<HolyKnight> 하이브리드라던데
<Seony> 아쉬운대로 쓸만은 하다고 하는거 같던데요
<Seony> 아 이놈의 이브온라인은 동영상 볼 때마다 하고싶어지네요...
<autowiz> 하이브리드 저장장치 저는 리뷰밖에 못봤습니다만.
<autowiz> 나름 쓸만한거 같아 보였습니다.
<autowiz> 속도도 어느정도 나오고 , 용량도 크고...
<samahui_ws> 모멘터스 XT라는 모델을 써봤는데... 당시 인식은 안하고 써서인지 그닥 빠르다고 느낀 기억이 없네요
<HolyKnight> 흠
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유 ㄱㅅㄱㅅ
<HolyKnight> 걍 스스드와 하드로 병행해야 겠네유
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님께 여쭤볼꺼 있었는데 또 잊어버렸네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 게임인가요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아니요 게임은 아니고 서버나 리눅스 관련 이었던거 같은데 ... 최근에만 두번째로 잊어버렸네요
<Seony> 헐 저한테 뭘 물어보실게 있으시다고 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 재부팅 합니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 이제 출근했습니다.
<HolyKnight> 임시공휴일 개좋내유
<autowiz> 니드포스피드 안해본게 있어서 해보고싶은데 그래픽카드가 좀 (많이) 딸리네요.
<Seony> 이브온라인 하세요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 뭐 돌아는가겠지만 , 레이싱은 그래픽이 생명이라 ㅎㅎ .  새로 사자니 좀 비싸고 아흐
<HolyKnight> https://medium.com/@yannheo/%EC%9E%98-%EB%8B%A4%EB%8B%88%EB%8D%98-%ED%9A%8C%EC%82%AC-%EB%95%8C%EB%A0%A4%EC%B9%98%EA%B3%A0-%EC%8A%A4%ED%83%80%ED%8A%B8%EC%97%85%EC%9C%BC%EB%A1%9C-%EA%B0%80%EB%A0%A4%EB%8A%94-%EB%8B%B9%EC%8B%A0%EC%9D%84-%EC%9C%84%ED%95%9C-5%EA%B0%80%EC%A7%80-%EC%A1%B0%EC%96%B8-639d6f61ad3a
<HolyKnight> 히익
<autowiz> 이브온라인은 전에 잠깐 하다가 힘들어서 ㅠㅠ ....   정신적 여유가 좀 생기면 영어공부하면서 다시 한번 해봐야겠어요ㅗ
<Seony> 영어가 그닥 필요없는 겜이긴 해요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 디씨 이브온라인 갤러리 가면 하루에 올라오는 글의 양이 어마어마하더라구요...
<Seony> 저는 왠만하면 콘솔게임을 하는 편이긴 하지만, 여기 게시판 가서 보다보면, 이브 유저들한테 이브는 확실히 인생게임인거 같아요...
<Seony> 헤일로가 나오든 기어워가 나오든...
<ipeter> 혹시 시너지 쓰시는분 계신가요?
<crixer> 안녕하세요
<crixer> http://narue.kr/m/post/261 이거 완전 공돌이의 끝판왕이네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<samahui_ws> 아크릴로 친구 피씨 만들어주던게 엊그제 같은데 벌써 10년이 다되가네요 ㅎㅎ;; 세월이 참 빨라요
<samahui_ws> 저거 할 짓이 못됩니다 ... 엄청나게 피곤하고 귀찮아요
<samahui_ws> 아크릴 특성상 마무리 잘 안해놓으면 찍하고 쭈욱 ~ 나가버리질안나... LED이쁘게 달아주겠다고 사포로 살살 밀어서 빛좀 이쁘게 만들어주겠다고 열심히 갈다 너무 갈아서 날려먹고 ...
<samahui_ws> Seony: 이브가 인생게임이라 안하고 있는 1인 입니다... 빠지면 못나올거 같아요
<samahui_ws> amd 서버용 파이어프로 S9170모델을 구입하려하는데... 왠만한 데탑만큼의 메모리가 그래픽카드 하나에 들어가니 좀 아스트랄하군요
<samahui_ws> 회사 웍스에 달아서 연산에 쓸건데 가격이 만만찮군요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 사줄까나~
<autowiz> 필요하다면 지르는겁니다. 크~~
<samahui_ws> 지르고 싶으나 회사에서 돈이 안나오면 꽝이라 ... 우선 지르고 졸라요? ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 아하... 음.....    얼마나 하나요?
<samahui_ws> W9100이 500만원했으니...
<samahui_ws> 글쎄요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 안사줄겁니다
<samahui_ws> 사고 싶지만 접고 기존 쿼드로로 열심히 갈궈야죠
<samahui_ws> 아마도 6~700은 하지 않을까 싶어요
<samahui_ws> 점심은 맛나게들 드셨나요? 더운여름 시원한 에어컨과 함께 즐거운 오후시간들 보내세요
<autowiz> 300 정도면 몰라도 좀 비싸긴 하군요...
<samahui_ws> 글쵸?
<samahui_ws> 그냥 욕심이 좀 나네요 ㅎㅎ;; 일 쉽게 하려는 게으름의 산물이죠
<autowiz> 확실하고 절실하게 필요하다면 모르겠지만 대체 가능하다면 그쪽으로 가라고 할듯
<autowiz> 게으름 때문에 실력이 발전을 하지요
<samahui_ws> 가~끔~ 보스가 질러줄때가 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 제 웍스 노트북도 솔직히 사줄게 아니였는데 500들여 사줫었죠
<samahui_ws> 하지만 ... 요즘 경기가 아니좋으니~ 패스 해야겠죠
<samahui_ws> 기대는 금물 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 허리때를 졸라매야 할때는 그렇게 하는것도 괜찮은거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 굴곡이 있어야 올라가는 맛이 있겠지요 ㅋㅋ ( 내려가는건 영 별로이긴 합니다만 )
<samahui_ws> 굴곡없이 완만하게 오르고 싶어요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사마휘 님  욕심쟁이~
<samahui_ws> 욕심부려 잘 살라고요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 잠시 외근이 있어서 댕겨올께요
<samahui_ws> 나중에뵈요~
<samahui_ws> 더운데 나가기 싫네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> 수고하세요~~
<samahui_ws> 수고하세요~
<autowiz> 터미네이터 제네시스를 봤습니다... 친구집에 종이로된 타이틀이 있길래 봤는데
<autowiz> ㄷㄷㄷ 캠판 이라는 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 어쨋거나 초등학교때 친구네 집에서 터미네이터 2를 보면서 우와~ 멋지다 했던 기억도 새록새록 나고
<autowiz> 그 집앞에 있던 은행나무도 생각나고 ... 그렇네요...
<orion203> 은행나무 침대..
<autowiz> 컹  ㅋㅋㅋ
<orion203> 나른한 오후네요...
<orion203> 에어콘이 잘 나오니.. .밥 먹었겠다...
<orion203> 잠이나 한숨 잤으면 ... ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 클론질라 자주 사용하시는분 계신가요.... 이게 x64 랑 x86 이랑 차이가 있을까 해서 문의 드립니다.
<autowiz> 64비트도 그냥 32비트 돌아가긴 하는데 ..   압축이라던가 작업을 하면 x64 CPU 에서 x64 버젼이 더 빠른걸까요? ..
<autowiz> 저는 오전에 좀 졸았습니다.  책상에 엎드려서 ㅠ
<Haz3> 냠냠.
<Haz3> 휴가 기간이라 그런지.. 할일도 없고..
<Haz3> 뭐.. 아닐 때도 그랬지만;;
<Haz3> 심심하니 어플이나 만들까.
<Haz3> ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 덥네요 더워 - -
<jun_> 내일은 대전에 출장을 갑니다.... 튀김소보로 먹으러가야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭔지 맛있어 보입니다.
<autowiz> 튀김 소보로  꿀꺽...
<razGon_MINILA> 성심당... 아.. 맛잇겟다.
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220440914016
<autowiz> 까악 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ   순간 무슨생각이었는지
<autowiz> LTS 깐다고 입으로 말하고서는 14.10 을 설치해놓은 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 반갑습니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<zeromon> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 독일은 지금 밤이죠?
<zeromon> 예
<Work^Seony> 날씨는 요즘 어때요?
<zeromon> 저녁 먹고 잠시 휴식중입니다. ... 좋았다가 흐렸다가 오락가락 그래요
<zeromon> 여름 날씨죠 머
<Work^Seony> 아 여름날씨... 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 그래도 자전거 타기 좋은 날시예요
<Work^Seony> 계절변화가 없는 곳에 살다보니... 시간감각도 없고 그러네요..
<zeromon> ㅋㅋㅋ
<zeromon> 그쪽은 아무래도 항상 비슷한 날씨겠네요
<Work^Seony> 네 거의 1년 내내 같아요
<zeromon> ^^
<zeromon> 아 요즘 가끔 Seony님 블로그 읽어보고 있어오
<zeromon> 요
<Work^Seony> 잉?  제 블로그 주소를 아셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 그때 알려주셨는데
<Work^Seony> 옛날 파독 광부/간호사 시절이 있어서, 독일가면 볼만한 역사현장이 좀 있겠죠?
<Work^Seony> 아~ 예전에 알려드렸었꾼요...
<zeromon> ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 제가 좀 게을러서 블로그에 글을 자주 안써요 ㅎㅎ
<zeromon> 백업툴때문에
<Work^Seony> 아 맞다...
<Work^Seony> 백업 때문에 알려드렸었군요..
<zeromon> 예 그런데 삼바관련해서 궁금한게 있는데
<zeromon> 원래 삼바공유가 좀 느린 편인가요? 저도 가끔 끊기는 현상이 있어서
<zeromon> dlna쓰고 있었거든요
<Work^Seony> 네 원래 cifs가 "끔찍하다"라는 말을 자주 들을 정도로 느려요
<zeromon> 저만 그런게 아니었군요
<Work^Seony> 속도로 치자면 ftp가 제일 빠르겠지만, 보안상 위험해서 잘 안쓰죠...
<zeromon> 영화 서버에서 보고 싶을때는 dlna가 그래도 빠른 편인거 같아요
<zeromon> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 개인용이나 *nix쪽 머신에 계정이 있으면, 저는 개인적으로 ssh가 제일 나은거 같아요
<Work^Seony> cpu 사용률은 좀 있지만...
<zeromon> ssh가 저도 파일 카피는 제일 좋은 것 같네요
<zeromon> 그런데 미디어 서버에서 바로 영화 볼려고 하면 쉬운 공유방법이 필요해서요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면 nfs는 써보셨어요?
<zeromon> nfs는 시도를 안해봤네요. 빠른편인가요?
<Work^Seony> *nix 머신끼리는 제일 빠르죠.  영화를 보는 용도라면 async에 read-only로 걸어서 쓰면 좋을거 같은데요
<zeromon> 원래 리눅스는 nfs가 기본이었는데 왜 삼바를 쓰고 있는지. 저도 바보같네요
<zeromon> 그렇게 시도해봐야 겠네요
<zeromon> 좋은 팁 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 ro, async, insecure, no_subtree_check 걸어서 써보세요
<zeromon> 혹시ㅣ 리눅스에서 블루레이 지원하나요?
<Work^Seony> 네 지원하는 걸로 알고있ㅅ어요
<help_> 안녕하세요~
<help_> 리눅스에 DB설치중에 에러[?]로 추정되는게 나오는데 봐주실수있나요? http://pastebin.com/BxbnHuAA 터미널에 이렇게 출력이 되네요
<autowiz> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요~~
<help_> autowiz 님도 좋은하루 되세요 ㅎ!
<autowiz> 어떤 환경인지 궁금하네요 ( OS 버젼 , 설치 DB 프로그램 이름 , 버젼 , java 버젼 )
<help_> 음 Oracle Linux 5.8 이고, DB Oracle DB 9i , java 1.8.0_51 입니다
<autowiz> 자바 버젼이 너무 높지 안은가 싶습니다.
<Work^Seony> 대충 구글링 해보니까, 32비트 64비트 버전 문제인거 같네요
<autowiz> 1.5 나 1.6 으로 시도해보세요
<Work^Seony> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24355833/openjdk-64-bit-server-vm-warning-you-have-loaded-library-which-might-have-disab
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-05
<help_> 아.. 그런가요?? 비트 확인해보고 다시 해봐야겠네요 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<autowiz> 아 비트문제 인가 봅니다 . 역쉬 서니님 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 서니님 여쭤보고 싶던거 기억났습니다.    혹시 한글('서니') 도 하이라이트 되 있으신가 해서요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 전 그냥 에러메시지 그대로 복붙해서 나온 첫번째 스택오버플로우 게시글을 본 것 뿐입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 집에서 쓰는 맥용 클라이언트에는 한글도 하이라이트 해놓긴 했어요
<Work^Seony> xchat에선 그런게 안보이더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아 있구나...
<Work^Seony> 등록했습니다
<Work^Seony> 사무실용 엑스챗에선 관심을 안줘서... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 이브온라인 와인 1.7로 돌리니까 잘 돌아가네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 터미널 뒤에 띄워놨습니다
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~~
<help_> 안녀앟세요 ㅎ
<help_> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<help_> 서니님 제 리눅스도 32비트이고 9i 도 32비트 같은데 실례지만 설명좀 해주실수 있으신가요?
<Work^Seony> 무슨 설명요?
<autowiz> java  버젼을 확인해보셔야 할거 같습니다.
<help_> 설명이라는 단어가 어울리지 않는 문장이였네요
<autowiz> (32비트 os 에서는 64bit java 안돌아갈꺼 같긴 합니다만 )
<Work^Seony> 일단, 제가 레드햇을 써본적이 없고, 붙여주신 에러메시지가 짧아서 자세히는 모르겠지만, 64비트 환경에서 테스트 해보셔야할 거 같은데요...
<help_> 아.. 자바는 확인을 안해봤네요 죄송합니다
<Work^Seony> 아니면 자바 버전이나...
<orion203> 하이~
<autowiz> 아 배가 고픕니다.
<autowiz> http://movie.daum.net/moviedetail/moviedetailMain.do?movieId=85820
<autowiz> 이 영화 어제 밤에 봤는데 ..  음.. 영혼이 많이 아팠습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 블루투스 키보드의 문제인지 아니면 리시버으ㅢ 문제인지 타이핑이 더블링이 되네요...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 저는 손가락 문제더라구요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<autowiz> ( 아 개그 였습니다 ㅠㅠ )
<razGon_MINILA> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=698947170&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 업무용으로 쓰기 괜찮을까요?
<PotatoGim> 어떤 업무냐가 중요하겠지만... 프로세서가 조금 아쉽지 않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 작년 초에 나왔었던 이브온라인 관련 기사인데, 읽어보니까 재밌네요...  http://www.inven.co.kr/webzine/news/?news=103651
<Work^Seony> 근데, 이 전쟁 참여 유저수가 7,500명이 넘는건 처음 알았어요.  피해액수가 대략 한국돈으로 3억이 넘는다는건 듣긴했는데...
<razGon_MINILA> 업무용이라는 건 일반워드용.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 워드용이라고해도, OS 자체가 가지는 기본 사양 때문에, 어느정도는 있어야할 거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 윈7을  굴릴려고 사용하려구요
<samahui_> 간만에 용산 전자상가 나들이 왔는데 wifi 접속이 원활한게 없군요
<help__> 리눅스 초기설정으로 다시 시작하고 있는데
<help__> 뭔가 느낌이 좋네요 ㅎ
<samahui_tp> 복귀했습니다
<samahui_tp> 오전에 일보고 왔더니 벌써 점심이 다가오네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_tp> 날씨도 더운데 시원한 냉면이나 먹어야 겠어요. 점심들 맛나게 드세요~
<help__> 서니님 autowiz님 감사합니다 ㅎㅎ 자바가 문제였던거 같아요 자바 하위버전으로 하니까 되네요 ㅎㅎ 감사합니다
<autowiz> 축하드립니다.
<autowiz> 그냥 여담입니다만 . 갑자기 생각나서 . symantec Veritas NetBackup 솔루션이 윈도우즈 서버에 돌아가고 있는데 테이프 라이브러리가 자꾸 말썽이라.
<autowiz> 로컬 디스크에 백업 을 받을려고 했는데 정말 로컬 드라이브에는 빈공간이 별로 없고 USB 외장하드를 추천드렸으나 거절 당했습니다.
<autowiz> 저가 synology NAS 스토리지가 최근에 들어간게 있어서 , 윈도우즈에 공유 걸어서 드라이브 지정하면 되겠지 싶었는데  안되더군요.
<autowiz> NFS 로 해도 , 로컬 디스크가아니라 네트워크 디스크로 잡히는지 , 선택목록에 뜨지를 않았습니다.
<autowiz> 결국엔 iscsi 로 윈서버랑 nas 장비랑 연결시키고 , 해결 했습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 레오폴드가 좋나요. ducky가 좋나요?
<autowiz> 라즈곤님이 좋습니다 ^__^
<autowiz> 음....
<samahui_tp> 레오폴드나 ducky를 구분하기 보다는 모델별로 취향에 따라서 좋은거라 뭐라 말씀 못드릴 질문이십니다
<help_> 리눅스랑 DB를 하면서도 모르겠지만 하나를 넘기면 또 하나가 있네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 계속 넘다보면 뭐 끝이 있긴 합니다. (시야가 넓어지면 그 자그마한 끝의 다음에 더 많은것들이 기다리고 있다는게 보일때가 있을껍니다)
<razGon_MINILA> ducky mini요
<help_> 9i 설치는 끝났는데
<help_> SYS나 SYSTEM 으로 연결이 안되네요
<help_> 이건 에러코드 보고 하나하나 해봐야겠어요
<autowiz> sqlplus ' / as sysdba '
<autowiz> select * from v$instance ;
<autowiz> select * from dba_users ;
<autowiz> exit
<help_> http://pastebin.com/pfCDNzKV
<help_> 이렇게 되는건 함정카드 발동한건가요
<autowiz> 보통 오라클이 켜져 있지 않을때 저런 메시지가 뜹니다.
<autowiz> sqlplus 들어간 상태에서
<autowiz> startup 이라고 쳐보세요
<autowiz> sqlplus > !lsnrctl status
<help_> 그러면 또다른 에러코드가 기다리고 있어요
<help_> ORA-00205: error in identifying controlfile, check alert log for more info
<autowiz> 혹은 bash # lsnrctl status 로 상태도 확인해보시구요.
<autowiz> 지금 oracle 계정맞으신가요?
<autowiz> ps -ef | grep -i ora
<help_> 네 리눅스 계정은 oracle 계정 맞아요
<autowiz> 해서 LMON 이라던가 RMON 등등 떠 있는지비소기
<autowiz> 지 보시고.
<autowiz> set | grep ORA     하셔서
<autowiz> ORACLE_SID 가 정확히 설정되어 있는지 봐주세요.
<autowiz> ORACLE_HOME 도 환정변수에 지정해야 할꺼에요.
<razGon_MINILA> http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/Item/detailview/Item.aspx?goodscode=652340686&GoodsSale=Y&jaehuid=200002657&service_id=pcdn
<autowiz> 그래도 안되면 정말 컨트롤 파일 깨진건데 ...   음...  그냥 새로 설치하시는게
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_tp, 이거랑.
<razGon_MINILA> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=2266856&cate=1131687
<razGon_MINILA> 이거랑 비교요
<help_> 허허..
<autowiz> 재설치 한다고 너무 속상하지 마세요 어짜피 손에 익을려면 한 10번 100번 은 설치 해봐야 합니다.
<help_> 그 그거.. 알려주신거중에
<help_> v$instance 명령어는 들어갔어요
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 둘다 사시면 안되시죠?  ㅎㅎㅎ
<help_> 그 init파일에 db_name 수정을 안했더라구요
<autowiz> 헬프 : 운영중인 instance 가 보이던가요?
<help_> 네네 네임을 ORA92로 해놨는데 보여요
<help_> 근데 그 밑에 알려주신 dba_users; 이거는 안되더라구요
<autowiz> 제가 오타가 났을지도 ㅠㅠ
<help_> 흠 그리고 sysdba 로 들어가면 alter user ID identified by PWD; 로 패스워드 재설정 되지않나요
<autowiz> 보통은 되야 하는거 같은데요
<help_> 제가 alter user SYS identified by 1234; 하니까 1234에서 에러가 나더라구요 흠 이것도 뭔가 잘못된건가 싶어서요
<autowiz> 작은 따옴표로 묶어보세요
<help_> 그러면 ' 에서 에러가잡히네요
<help_> ORA-00988 : missing or invalid password(s)
<autowiz> 9i 도 있는지 모르겠는데
<autowiz> 비밀번호 정책에 위배되서 그럴 수 있습니다.
<autowiz> 길이나 복잡도를 만족해야 합니다.
<help_> 음.. 그러면 다시 해볼께요 ㅎ
<help_> autowiz 아.. DB가 없어서 생긴문제들이였네요 ㅜㅜ 죄송합니다
<autowiz> 거의 해결됀거 같네요 수고하셨습니다.
<autowiz> 이지식과 경험을 발판 삼아 앞으로 정진해 나가시면 되겠습니다.
<help_> 하..
<help_> select * from tab; 해서 테이블 목록 뜨면 정상적으로 다 된거 맞지요?
<autowiz> 기본적으로는요
<autowiz> 리스너 켜줘야 외부에서 접속할 수 있으니까 확인해보시구요
<help_> 네
<razGon_MINILA> autowiz, 둘다 살돈이 없어요..ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 라즈곤님도 생각보다 용돈 적으시구나 ㅜㅜ
<HolyKnight> http://i1.ruliweb.daumcdn.net/uf/image/U01/ruliweb/55B6D61E3A7A730023
<autowiz> 아 아증맞은 모닝
<autowiz> 왠지 신림 사거리 같기도 하고
<autowiz> 퇴근들 하시나요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 곧 해야쥬
<autowiz> 저녁도 맛나게들 드시구유~
<help_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ.모닝대단하네요
<autowiz> 많이바쁘셔서 정상적인 사고가 잠깐 힘드셨던듯 합니다.
<autowiz> 살살 밀어 붙이면 빵빵해주거나 서줄꺼라고 생각하셨나본데 .
<pchero_work> 헐... -_-;;;
<pchero_work> 앞쪽 탑차는 무슨 죄인가요... ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 처음 모닝 보였을대 블랙박스 달린차랑 신경전 벌일걸로 생각했는데
<autowiz> 전혀 다른 전게가 되어버리네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 앞차운전자분은 강제로 병가 내시고 병원에 한달정도 입원하셨을거 같네요.
<autowiz> 저희 회사 사람들은 모두 꿈꾸는 병원에서 쉬기
<help_> 전 이만 퇴근을 준비하고 내일 뵙겠습니다 ( __ ) 수고하셨어요 오늘도 !
<autowiz> 아 ... 저는 gnome-terminal 이   그냥 cli login 콘솔보다 느릴줄 알았는데 반대가 되기도 하는군요
<autowiz> 20배정도 gnome-terminal 이 빠릅니다. ( ls -alR 하는데 )
<autowiz> http://imagesearch.naver.com/search.naver?sm=ext&viewloc=1&where=idetail&rev=31&query=%EB%AA%A8%EB%8B%9D%20%EB%81%BC%EC%96%B4%EB%93%A4%EA%B8%B0%20gif&section=image&res_fr=0&res_to=0&ie=utf8&face=0&color=0&ccl=0&aq=0&spq=0&nx_search_query=%EB%AA%A8%EB%8B%9D%20%EB%81%BC%EC%96%B4%EB%93%A4%EA%B8%B0%20gif&nx_and_query=&nx_sub_query=&nx_search_hlquery=&nx_search_fasquery=&datetype=0&startdate=0&enddate=0&start=3&img_id=cafe19543191%7C38%7C4732499_2
<autowiz> 방어운전이라는데 재미있네요 ..
<pchero_work1> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_tp> ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://www.brainbox.co.kr/review/view.asp?id=6663
<DarkCircle> 노틸러스 완전 오랜만에 써보는데 이거 완전히 무슨 ... 맥용 Finder + Windows Explorer네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 어김없이 이 시간에 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 잠안자는 로봇이 되고 싶습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 저두요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘 임플란트 최종 마무리 했습니다
<Work^Seony> 크라운 박았어요
<Work^Seony> 없던 이빨이 생기니까 뭔가 좀 느낌이 이상하네요
<autowiz> 몇주 안에 적응 되실꺼에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠죠 ㅎㅎ.  하나 더 해야하는데, 언제 돈 모아서 할지 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 한 250만원 들어가는데..
<autowiz> 치과는 정말 한번 갈때 마다 돈인거 같아요
<Work^Seony> 보험 있으면 뭐... 괜찮죠...
<razGon_MINILA> Good morning!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 참새만한 메뚜기떼 러시아 습격…비상사태 선포하네요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-06
<Work^Seony> 이규호라는 남자가수가 엄청난 동안이네요.
<Work^Seony> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=580780161967749&set=pb.185929571452812.-2207520000.1379885311.&type=3
<Work^Seony> 74년생이라는데 14살인줄 알았어요..
<autowiz> http://spod.tistory.com/720
<autowiz> 둘이합쳐 90 이라는군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 저 사진도 봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 나무위키 보니까, 유희열이 이규호를 처음 봤을 때 여자인줄 알아서 말도 못건넸다네요
<Work^Seony> 제가 예전에 와이프랑 했던 얘기 중 하나인데요,
<Work^Seony> 요즘 40살하고 옛날 40살하고 엄청나게 차이나지 않아요?
<Work^Seony> 우리 어릴 적에, 40살이면 완전 아저씨였는데, 요즘 40살이면 걍 젊은사람들이랑 차이가 없잖아요..
<samahui_ws> 좋은 아침 입니다
<autowiz> 평균수명이 조금 늘어나기도 했고
<autowiz> 과학과 기술의 발전 및 경제적 여건이 좋아지면 나이좀 먹어도 젊어 보이기도 하고
<Work^Seony> 그렇기도하고, 패션의 발전 때문일까요,... ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어릴적 30살이라고만해도 진짜 완전 아저씨였는데...
<Work^Seony> 요즘 30살이면 완전 애 취급 받으니..
<autowiz> 그러게요 나이를 좀 먹고도 젋어보이는건 좋은데
<autowiz> 20대후반까지도 애기 같다는말이 나오는거 보면 , 그렇게 생각하는 사람도 문제고 그렇게 받아들이는 사람도 문제인거 같아요
<autowiz> http://thimg.todayhumor.co.kr/upfile/201508/1438691210.30.jpg
<Work^Seony> 사회, 문화, 패션, 과학 등등 모든 것이 어우러진 결과같네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 현실 sql injection 이라는군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 저걸 저렇게 붙이고다니는 사람이라면, 저 시스템을 아니까 붙이고 다닌다는 소리네요
<Work^Seony> 월드 오브 워크래프트 영화가 내년에 개봉하죠?
<Work^Seony> 언차티드 영화는 내후년이니... 1년에 한두편 정도는 게임영화 개봉하는군요
<autowiz> 시스템을 잘몰라도 어플리캐이션이랑 DB 동작 과정을 아는 사람이라면 유추가 가능할거 같습니다.
<autowiz> (다만 저거 때문에 PHP 건 ASP 건 웹개발자들은 자체적으로 function 만들어서 필터링 해버리는데 )
<autowiz> 과속카메라 프로그램도 뭔가 하긴 하겠죠? 길이 도 좀 길고
<Work^Seony> 어차피 어플리케이션별로 디비용 계정 만들고, drop 커맨드는 막아버리지 않나요?
<autowiz> 아... 그렇기도 하겠네요... 다만 무식한 사람들이 귀찮거나 잘 몰라서
<Work^Seony> 막는다기보단 drop 명령어에 대한 권한 자체를 안주는 쪽으로요..
<autowiz> 그냥 grant all 을 주는경우가 있긴 합니다.
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<autowiz> 요즘 ...   한국 만그런지 몰라도 .. 어쩌면 저희 회사만 그런지... 자꾸 대충대충 임기응변으로 넘어갈려고 하는데
<autowiz> 그러다보니 엔지니어들 기술전수도 안되고... 혼자 공부하는살마은 점점 없어지고.
<Work^Seony> 아... 그런 문제가 있군요...
<autowiz> 혼자서 생각하고 고민하고 이해를 해야하는데 ,,  한국 수포자 가 많다는것도 혼자 고민하는걸 너무 안하는게 아닌가 싶은...
<Work^Seony> 회사에서 시간을 너무 촉박하게 주니까 임기응변으로 넘어가는 현상이 생기는거 같네요...
<Work^Seony> 아예 시간을 넉넉히 주면 제대로 계획 수립해서 실행할텐데..
<autowiz> 회사에서도 잘 알고 있으면서도 계속 그렇게 시키네요 허허  뭐 어짜피 오만정 다 떨어져서
<autowiz> 어디로 굴러가든 상관없긴 합니다만..
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/dhyun.sung/posts/1044984012212738
<autowiz> 일본 마소 여고생 이라는군요
<autowiz> (AI  여고생 ㅎㅎ )
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 한국어로는 워낙 불규칙이 많아서 안되겠죠? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> PC 통신시절에 몇몇 채팅 프로그램들이 있었지요
<autowiz> 별이 열하나 였던가
<Work^Seony> 저도 그거알아요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 ㅎㅎ 오늘 아침부터 URL 너무 올려서 죄송합니다.
<autowiz> http://shoppingw.naver.com/itemdetail/1000329108?inflow=wll
<autowiz> 파티 아이템이라는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 많이 올려주세요.  재밌어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 전에는 시간나면 www.funshop.co.kr 가서 신상 전부 확인하고 , 몇몇개는 사보기도 하고 그랬었는데
<Work^Seony> 펀샵이 옛날만큼 재밌는 물건들은 안올라오는거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 한 몇달은 접속 못해봤네요..   여기 아이디어 상품이 종종 올라오거든요.
<autowiz> 그러고보니 이제 그냥 지마켓이나 옥션처럼 그냥 쇼핑몰이 되어버렸네요
<Work^Seony> 네 그렇죠...
<autowiz> 회사 사이즈가 커지면서 매출이 필요해서 그랬던거 같기도 합니다만 ...
<Work^Seony> 펀샵 처음 생겼을 때는 재밌었어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 네 정말 일반인들이 생각하거나 구하기 힘들 상품들이 많았어서 재미 있었습니다. 상품설명도 어찌나 재치가 넘치는지
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 그렇게 안하는거 같더라구요..
<Work^Seony> 취급하는 품목이 많아서 그런거 같기도 하고..
<autowiz> http://www.jobkorea.co.kr/Recruit/Co_Read/C/onedit
<autowiz> 매출은 계속 올라가긴 하는군요.
<Work^Seony> 취급하는 상품이 많아지니까 매출은 올라가겠죠
<autowiz> 심야식당이라는 영화 를 봤는데 저는 꽤 재미있었습니다.  서정적이면서도 스토리도 있고
<Work^Seony> 멜로인가봐요
<autowiz> 멜로 라는 장르가 제가 알기로는 사랑 이야기 이런거 나오는거라고 알고 있는데 .. 음... 뭐 거기도 사랑 이야기가 나오긴 합니다만.
<autowiz> 그냥 드라마 같다고나 할까요. 작은 가게를 꾸려가는 주인공의 모습이나 밤늦게 그 식당에 오는 손님들의 이야기 뭐 이런내용인데
<autowiz> 주인공이 이뻣.....    음....    영화 내용보다 출연진에 관심이 있는걸까요 저는 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 말씀하시는게 일본영화인가보네요
<autowiz> 네 맞습니다.
<autowiz> http://blog.naver.com/wlzla000/220436647252
<autowiz> 문서 제목이 좀 쎄네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐...
<Work^Seony> 성희롱하니까 생각나는게, 지금 여시에서 성희롱 관련해서 고소사건으로 난리하나 났더라구요
<Work^Seony> 여기에 잘 소개되어있네요 http://www.todayhumor.co.kr/board/view.php?table=bestofbest&no=215843
<autowiz> 당사자분들은 좀 힘드실지 몰라도 재미 있네요.
<autowiz> 사람들이 우르르 가니까 , 그냥 같이 우르르 가는거 같은  거참 ...
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 둘다 이해는갑니다 .사과해야 한다는 생각도, 사과 안해도 된다는 생각도 .다만  생각이 다른사람을 틀린사람 나쁜사람 으로 몰고가 버렸네요 ... 아 이기회에
<autowiz> 소셜포비아 라는 한국영화 안보셨으면 한번 보시는것도 시간때우기에는 괜찮을정도는 되는 영화인거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 보통 시간이 되면 게임을 하는 편이지만, 영화 제목은 기억해두겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> unfriended 라는 외국영화도 봤는데, 나쁘지는 않았습니다.
<autowiz> 아 최근에 든 생각인데
<autowiz> 일베라던가 오유라던가 이런거 누군가 의도적으로 지역감정 조장할려고 만든건 아닐까 하는 생각을 종종 합니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 뭐, 그럴 수도 있겠죠.  좀 더 깊이 조사하다보면 음모론에 빠지시게 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2990200&cpage=&mbsW=&select=&opt=&keyword=
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 완전 공감입니다. 롯데리아는 잘 안가게 되더라구요 맛이 달라
<autowiz> 외국은 요즘 플래쉬나(플랙스) activex 쓰나요?
<crixer>  
<crixer> w/w 8
<SewerX> 안녕하세요
<orion203> 쓸이유가요..
<autowiz> 플래쉬 플레이어도 점점 없어지겠네요
<orion203> 사실 플래쉬 플레이어 자체적으로 보안 이슈가 꽤 많아서 잘 안쓸려고 하는 경향이 많은 거 같더군요
<orion203> html5 가 나오면서 더더욱 그런 경향이 강해진거 같기도 하구요.
<orion203> 지금은 어떻게 돼었는지 모르겠는데 Adobe 의 Flex 플랫폼이 지금도 나오는지도 의문이구요..
<PotatoGim> http://fgnd.github.io/#
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 포렌식 챌린지라고 하길래
<autowiz> defcon 처럼 어디 한꺼번에 모여서 할줄 알았는데 온라인으로 하나 보내요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 감자님 가볍게 300만원 따셔서 치맥 한잔 사주세효효효~~
<popeye92> 내일부터 defcon 인데 가보지도 몬하고~~~~
<bluedusk> 이거 아얄씨 클라우드 오래 켜두니깐
<bluedusk> 느려지네요
<jun_> 저도 3일 이상 켜본적이 없어서... 느려지는군요....
<samahui_tp> 느린건 퇴근시간을 알려줄 시계들이 느려요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 퇴근시간 알리미는 느리다고 생각만 될 뿐 아닐까요 ... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> http://deal.11st.co.kr/product/SellerProductDetail.tmall?method=getSellerProductDetail&prdNo=1302919158
<autowiz> 스노클링 마스크라는데 저도 한번 사보고 싶네요
<jun_> 오 신기한거네요... 근데 뭔가 멋은 안날꺼 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 수영못하고 물 무서워하는 저로써는 괜찮은 아이템인거 같아요
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 딸 수만 있다면 두턱도 가능하겠습니다만..ㅜ 무능의 극치라...
<autowiz> 어이코 무슨 그런 말씀을
<HolyKnight> @lifedefrager: 국민대의 인문, 예체능계열 학생의 소프트웨어 과목 의무 수강이 학생들 반응이 그리 좋지 않다고 하네요.  http://media.daum.net/society/education/newsview?newsid=20150806143329722&RIGHT_COMM=R3  인문계 학생들은 수강 이후
<HolyKnight> 오히려 프로그래밍 수업에 대한
<HolyKnight> 흥미가 떨어졌다고 답했습니다.
<samahui_ws> 근본적인 해결책은 못내놓으니 얼렁뚱땅... 인분계 때리치고 공대가라는 소리 같이 보이네요
<samahui_ws> 인문계 자원이 갈만한 일거리를 만들어야 근본적 대책이지... 에휴
<samahui_ws> 공대 다닐때 인문쪽 교양수업 들으면 싫었던거랑 매한가지죠
<jun_> 크.. 제가 그랬던거 같네요.. 공대 수업들으면 괴물같은 애들이 잘해서 학점 안나와.. 교양들으려니 인문쪽에선 흥미가 없구.. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 프로그램수업을 적당히 흥미위주로 했어야지.
<autowiz> 너무 어렵게 한건 아닐까 싶은 생각이 듭니다.
<samahui_ws> 근데 취지상 흥미위주로 한다면 그다지 장래에 도움이 되진 않았겠죠
<autowiz> 흥미가 생기면 혼자서라도 공부 하.....  안하겠죠 그죠?
<jun_> Seony님~ 추천해주셨던 위쳐라든지 헤일로 같은거.. 엑박 어떤 기종 이상에서 구동가능한가요..?
<samahui_ws> 위쳐는 플스4 아닌가요? 엑박원으로도 나왔나요?
<samahui_ws> 헤일로는 엑박시리즈 대대로 나온거라 몇 편 이야기인가에 따라서...
<jun_> 나온지 얼마 안된거라고 하셨던거 같아요..
<jun_> 원래 콘솔게임을 즐기지는 않는데 Seony님 말씀듣고서... 너무 땡겨가꾸요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 엑박 신형으로 사면되겠네요
<samahui_ws> 게임은 콘솔이 재미있긴 재미있어요
<samahui_ws> 하지만 전 시간도 없고 일하다 간간히 즐기는지라 PC게임 위주로 하죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<jun_> 요샌 PC게임도 안하구... 집에 있는 데탑도 오래된거라 그냥
<jun_> 서버용으로만 쓰고 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 정말 할일 있다면 원격으로 회사 PC붙어서 하는 수준이구요
<samahui_ws> 전 거진 PC나 폰으로 에뮬게임을 즐기죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 전 예전 게임들이 재미있더라고요
<jun_> 에뮬게임이라... 어떤거 하시는데요?
<samahui_ws> 드래곤퀘스트 시리즈나 이상한 던젼 시리즈요
<samahui_ws> 특히 요즘은 시랜에 빠져있죠
<samahui_ws> 짧게 하기 좋거든요
<jun_> 음...
<jun_> 전 사람들이랑 즐기는 온라인 게임을 하고 싶은데...
<samahui_ws> 그럼 seony님이 주구장창 하시는... 이브 온라인 추천 드립니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 인생 게임이죠
<jun_> 그러기엔 집에 데탑 사양이;;
<jun_> 제가 영어가 정말 짧다못해 먼지만큼의 수준이라서요;;;
<samahui_ws> 이브 생각보다 사양이 높지 않아요... 물론 대규모전쟁가면 모르겠지만...
<samahui_ws> 저도 먼지영어지만 할만은 하던데요
<samahui_ws> 관련 사이트도 있고...
<samahui_ws> 국내에 꽤 이용자들이 있는거 같더군요
<Seony> 이브온라인은 펜4로도 돌아가는 겜이랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 이브 온라인 정말 최적화는 최상으로 잘되어있는거 같아요
<Seony> 요즘 콘솔게임들 잘나가길래, 이브 유저가 좀 줄었나 싶었는데 아직도 많이 하더라구요...
<samahui_ws> 신형 노트북이랑 구형 노트북이랑 차이 없이 돌리더라고요 (구형이라고 해봐야 i7 2세대지만 ㅎㅎ;;)
<Seony> 작년에 있었던 아사카이 전투에서 7,500명이 참전했다는거 보고 깜짝 놀랐습니다
<samahui_ws> 아니면... 와우~(20레벨까지인가 무료로 풀린거 같더군요)
<Seony> 양측 총 피해합계가 한국돈으로 3억이 넘는다던데요
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_ws> 이브는 볼때마다 규모에 놀라요
<jun_> 이브온라인을 할라면 옆에 누가 있어야 할꺼 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 혼자 할라는데.. 와 풍경 좋다~ 하면서 화면만 30분 본거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 국내에도 유저들이 많아서, 구글링하면 튜토리얼 많이 나와요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 그러면서 하는거지요
<autowiz> 1년에 얼마였지요?
<Seony> 디씨 이브갤 가면 하루종일 읽어도 다 못읽을만한 매뉴얼들이 있습니다.
<Seony> 한 달에 만오천원 정도 해요
<jun_> 저는 이만 퇴근하겠습니다.. 오늘 상무님, 팀장님 다 안계실때! 도망갈수 있을때 도망가려구요 ㅎ
<jun_> 모두 남은 저녁시간 즐거운 시간 되세요~
<samahui_ws> 저도 이만 퇴근합니다. 팀원들 다 도망갔네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 즐거운 저녁 시간들 보내세요~
<pchero_work> 우와.. -_-;; 오늘 대박 피곤하네요.
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=2997457
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-07
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음모론 싸이트에 리플 하나 달았떠니 잡아먹을듯이 달려드네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 온라인 상에서 말싸움하는걸 싫어해서 아무 댓글은 안달고있지만... ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 뭐 그냥 무시~ 해버리는 방법도 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제가 개인적으로 음모론을 꽤 오랫동안 봐오고 있거든요.  근데 그 음모론 커뮤니티들이 참 웃겨요
<Work^Seony> 잡지고 과학이고 위키고간에 아무 것도 안믿고, 무조건 자기들이 주장하는게 맞다고 우기거든요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 참 일관퇸 친구들이 네요
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 네
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 절전모드로 들어가는 suspend , 의 반대상황을 어떤 단어/문장으로 설명 해야 할까요?
<autowiz> wake up ?
<Work^Seony> 네.  wake up이 어울리네요
<autowiz> 진짜 본론은 syspend 집입 시랑  wake up 완료시 특정 명령을 실행 시키고 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 있을거 같은데 잘 안찾아지네요 ... 잠을 잘못자서 상태가 안 좋은거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 그게 명령어가 아니라 /sys 쪽을 뒤져보셔야할 거에요..
<autowiz> 넵 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 몇달 전에 놋북 usb 포트에 꼽힌 라즈베리파이를 테스팅 중이었는데요,
<Work^Seony> 가끔 라즈베리가 이유없이 다운되는 경우가 종종 있었거든요...
<autowiz> 흘흘 명령어를 여기다 치고 있었네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그래서, 놋북 쪽에서 핑을 날려서 응답이 없으면, 놋북의 usb 전원을 껐다가 다시 키는 방법을 알아봤었어요..
<Work^Seony> 결론은, 커널 3.0대에서 그 방법은 막혀서 불가능했지만, 2.6대에서 가능했던 방법이, /sys에 파라미터를 수정해주는 거였어요.
<autowiz> 제가 원하던 기능입니다. ㅎㅎ 전원 버튼으로만
<autowiz> wake up 되면 좋겠다는
<autowiz> http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/kernel/no-mouse-kbd-wakeup.html
<autowiz> (url 붙인다는걸 깜빡했네요 ㅠㅠ)
<autowiz> 암... 따라해보니 안되네요
<Work^Seony> 그게 아마 커널 2.6대까지만 작동하던 기능일 거에요..]
<autowiz> 3.x 에서도 되게 해주세요
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=120050
<autowiz> usb 키보드는 저런식으로 하면 될거 같기도 한데 , 제 노트북은 키보드가 usb 방식이 아닌가 봅니다.
<autowiz> 일단은 나중에 다시 하기로 하고 보류~
<Haz3> 하이~
<Haz3> 오늘도 심심한 하루.. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_ws> 가전박람회 놀러갔다가
<samahui_ws> 경품 있기에 나도 모르게 줄섰네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_ws> 25만냥 짜리 블랙박스를 얻기는 했는데... 쓸 사람도 주변에 없고 다들 이미 블랙박스가 있어서... 이거 계륵인데요
<autowiz> 쓸사람 있습니다. ( 저요 ~ ㅎㅎ )
<autowiz> 비싸게 파세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 사가세요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 저렴하게 드릴께요
<samahui_ws> 근데 이거 좋은건가 모르겠네요
<samahui_ws> Mobi-650이라는 모델인데 wifi도 되고 하는거 같은데 1채널인지라 전 쓸일이 절대 없겠네요
<samahui_ws> 지금 달아 놓은게 2채널 앞뒤로 볼 수 있는거라 활용도가 좋거든요.(비록 제조사는 부도로 사라졌지만요 ㅜㅜ)
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/groups/drmath/permalink/992483717463430/
<autowiz> 수학적 사고라고 해야하나저걸 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사라진곳이라 ? 이더꺼 쓰시는거에요?
<samahui_ws> 패북 탈퇴라 못봐요
<samahui_ws> 사라진곳은 그 유명한 PC냉각업체 입니다
<samahui_ws> 쿨러나 만들것이지 괜시리 블랙박스 사업뛰들었다가 블랙박스 사업 접은걸로 압니다
<samahui_ws> 저 구입할때 딱 새로 나와서 나름 열심히 하려는지 이 역시 행사로 싸게 주길래 덥석 물어왔죠
<samahui_ws> ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> http://m.todayhumor.co.kr/view.php?table=humorbest&no=1104135#.VcIy7tw90Xl.facebook
<autowiz> 봉화마을 가서 울었다고 , 검찰에게 머리카락 300개 뽑힌 배우
<samahui_ws> 300개 한곳에서 뽑으면... 땜통생기겠네요
<samahui_ws> 정부가 참 잘돌아가는거 같아요.. 이번에 세금이 부족하다면서 명품과 보석에 세금을 면세해주더군요
<samahui_ws> 명품 사고 싶은 서민들 명품사고 보석사서 치장하고 싶으면 치장하라는 배려 입니다
<razGon_MINILA> 갈축이 적축보다 소리가 큰가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 키압은 적축이 가볍긴한데.. 무선인데 키가 더블이 눌리게 되더군요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<PotatoGim> 소리: 백축 < 흑축 < 적축 < 갈축 < 청축
<PotatoGim> 키압은 반대로...
<autowiz> 흑축 적축이 리니어 였던가요?
<samahui_ws> 소리는 키캡과 스위치차이의 복합적인 산물인지라 꼭 어느게 소리가 크다고 하기 힘들지만 보통 청축이 가장 크고 갈축 클릭방식도 큰편이죠
<samahui_ws> 적축은 소리 기계식중에는 소리 작은편입니다
<autowiz> https://www.facebook.com/PetianBooks/posts/997227070342791
<autowiz> 아이스크림 먹는 강아지
<samahui_ws> 결과를 예상했지만 그래도 귀엽고 ... 마지막 골드리버의 한방이 놀랍군요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 근데 강아쥐한테 초콜릿이나 아이스크림같은건 진짜 위험하다고 알고 있는데요... 먹이면 근육경련인가 마비가 온다고 알고 있어요
<autowiz> 얼마전에 어디서 봤는데 , 개미나 애완동물도 주인을 닮아 간데요.
<autowiz> 주인이 뚱둥해지면 애완동물도 같이 살찐다는
<autowiz> 그리고 뉴욕의 개미들이 다른 지역 개미보다 당분을 더 많이 먹는다는 뭐 그랜 내용이었습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 흑축이 가장 적더군요..
<autowiz> 저는 언제가 될지는 모르겠지만 적축을 첫번째로 사볼 생각 입니다
<samahui_ws> 전 언제나 정전무접점
<samahui_ws> 레알과 해피와 FC660C를 사랑해줄랍니다 더불어 저렴한 chl5도 이뻐해 저야죠
<samahui_ws> 너무 많아서 더 사고 싶지가 않아... 가 아니라 그래도 더 사고 싶네요 마음같아서는 각 축별로 특색있는 키캡별로 다 뫃아놓고 싶어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 제가  갈축은 사용안해봣지만요..적축이 잘 맞는거 같아요. 가볍고 부드러워서요.
<jun_> 뜬금없이 소나기가 쏟아지네요....
<jun_> 천둥번개를 동반해서;;
<jason_kr> 위치가 어디요?
<samahui_ws> 지역에 따라 시차가 있군요
<samahui_ws> 여기도 좀 전에 천둥 쳤어요
<samahui_ws> 서울 날씨가 이상야릇하네요
<jun_> 저는 서울시 중구입니다;;;
<samahui_ws> 강남 강서쪽은 아까부터 왔다더군요
<jun_> 2~30분 된거 같네요
<jason_kr> 오전에 일기예보 보니 13~15시 사이 광역성 뇌우. 은평구 쪽도 30분 전부터 천둥번개 치던데...
<jun_> 아.. 불금에 비까지 오니... 퇴근길은 반 전쟁이 되겠네요;;
<samahui_ws> 불금에 퇴근하고 집에가려고 하면 그렇고... 모여서 션하게 맥주와 안주를 즐기면 딱 기원하니 비오고 좋쵸
<samahui_ws> 물론 전 애보러 집으로 바로 고고입니다 ㅎㅎ;;
<jun_> 시원하게 맥주 마실 친구들이 다 멀어요;;;;;ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 멀건 가깝건 시원하게 맥주 마실 의향을 타진해볼 여유라도 있으시잔요 ㅜㅜ 전 바로 집으로 고고 입니다
<samahui_ws> 그나더나 비 덕분에 좀 더위가 누그러 지나 싶은데요... 현실은 더운데 비오니 후덥찌근하네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_ws> 그나저나
<samahui_ws> 윈도우 업데이트가 P2P방식으로 PC리소스 맘대로 가져다 업데이트에 쓰는군요
<samahui_ws> 설정->업데이트->고급설정->업데이트 제공 방법 선택 에서 두 개 이상의 위치에서 업데이트 부분을 꺼놓으시면 자신의 PC의 리소르를 지키실수 있습니다... 만 ... 자원이 남아돌면 남을 위해서 그대로 두는것도 괜찮아 보입니다... 하루빨리 이번일이 끝나고 리눅스만으로 돌아가고 싶습니다
<HolyKnight> @R_khain: ...중고나라에서 종종 가전중고를 거래하면서 알게된건데 휴대용 기기를 팔면서 '충전기 없음'은 99.99%정도의 확률로 장물이다 ㄱ-;
<ghg_> 안녕하세요! 오늘 14.04.3 나온것을 알아서 컴 포맷 하고왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ghg_> 커널이 3.19로 올라간게 젤 큰 변화지만 꽤 빠릿해졌네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 오랫만입니다 ghg_
<jason_kr> 아얄씨 닉= 또이름 등록하면 안바뀌는 거, 이젠 알아요?
<ghg_> 아 그 프리노드 가입하고하니까 이젠 안바뀌더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_kr> 예, 많이 다행입니다.
<ghg_> 아직도 기억해주셔서 감사합니다 ㅠㅠ
<ghg_> 지난 q2a 공식 한글화 이야기가 너무 짧게 마무리된거같아서 아쉬워요 ㅠ
<jason_kr> 그때 발표했어요? 사진이 멀어서 잘 구분을 못했는데... ghg_ 님처럼 보였어요
<ghg_> 안녕하세요 아깐 우분투 14.04.3으로 들어왔다가 지금은 윈도우즈에서 들어와보네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아... 아직도 키보드에 대한 미련을 못버리고 있음.... 이렇게 기계식이 나를 잡을 줄이야
<razGon_MINILA> 어서오세요
<lindol> 안녕하세요 :)
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 잘래요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-08
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3010784&cpage=1
<razgon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_MBP> 이거이거 문제네요.
<razgon_MBP> 마제ㅔㅔ슽터치으ㅢ 문제네ㅔ요. 이거 에이에스 보내야 될까요?
<razgon_MBP> 뭐 이거 전혀 말으ㅡㄹ 않들어요. 타이핑 더브ㅡㄹ링.
<razgon_MBP> 무선이라고 해서 좋아햇는데 사용하면 사용할수록 더블링이 나는거  같아서 유선으로 새로 샀습니다..ㅜ
<razgon_MBP> 가나다라마바사아자차카다파하
<autowiz> 음..
<autowiz> 언제 새로 사신거에요?
<autowiz> 16:25분에 올라온 저 글들도 더블링 인가요?
<razgon_MBP> 예
<razgon_MBP> 지금은 맥북키보드로 치고 있습니다.
<razgon_MBP> 유실이 아니라 한자음씩 써져요
<razgon_MBP> 요즘은 3회
<razgon_MBP> 컴이 문제인줄알고 맥북에 연결하니 그렇게 또 되네요
<razgon_MBP> 의외로 전파 혼선을 많이 받는거 같아요. 옆에 선풍기
<autowiz> 주파수 선택하는거야 당연히 없을거고
<autowiz> 다른 집이나 집의 다른 위치에서는 어떤지도 한번 봐야겠네요
<razgon_MBP> 먼지가 문제 일수도 있을까요?
<razgon_MBP> 일어나는게 특정자음이나 모음이 많이 그래서요
<razgon_MBP> 그래서 키캡 뽑고 청소중
<razgon_MBP> 키감은 좋은데. 오타가 점점 심해지니...ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 기계식 이면 먼지가 들어가도 안으로 들어갔다는건데 청소가 힘들지 않을까요?
<razgon_MBP> 그러면 스위치 자체의 문제 아닐까요?
<autowiz> 임의로 바꿔 볼 수 없겠지요?  서비스 센터 보내는것도 한 방법일거 같습니다.
<razgon_MBP> 그래서 레오폴드 660M red switch[화이트]를 질러버렸습니다...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_MBP> 보내볼려구요...ㅠㅠ
<razgon_MBP> 가나다라마바사아자차카타파하 77888788787878787878787887878787888878787887878787878788787878787878787878788888888778878788788787878787878787878787878788787878787878787878787878787
<razgon_MBP> 도배 죄송합니다. 잠시 테스트를
<razgon_MBP> 키캡이  문제 되려나요?지금  캡없이 치는 중인데 오타가 없네요
<razgon_MBP> [ㅁㅈㅊㅋㅁㅅ튜ㅗ휴퓨ㅜㅡ퓨ㅣㅡㅏ112345678390-ㅏㅣ;퓨
<razgon_MBP> 앗 지송
<autowiz> 저는 플런저 키보드 지금 쓰는거 처음 사고
<autowiz> 스페이스 키가 내려가서 안올라오는겁니다. ( 한 2초 쯤 있다가 올라오더라구요 )
<autowiz> 뭔가 딸깍 걸리는 느낌이 나서 , 키캡 뽑아보니 플라스틱 마감이 조금 덜되서 그거때문에 걸리더라구요
<autowiz> 그거때문에 내려갈때 딸깍 소리가 나고, 올라올때도 조금 있다가 올라오구요.
<autowiz> 칼로 살짝 마무리 하고 괜찮아졌습니다만 .  기계식은 구조도 완전 다르고  키캡 때문에 오타가 나기가 힘들거 같은데요
<razgon_MBP> 아마도 블루투스 상의 혼선이 있을 거 같습니다.
<razgon_MBP> 그럴가능성이 자판을 빨리 치면 일어나는 현상인것 같습니다.
<razgon_MBP> 아쉽네요. 유무선 같이 가능하게 햇으면 좋앗을것을.
<razgon_MBP> 가나다라마바사.
<razgon_MBP> 아자차카타파하.
<razgon_MBP> 청소하니 나름 괜찮아 진거 같기도 한데..
<razgon_MBP> 키보드도 무한 경쟁 체재로.
<razgon_MBP> 안되면 맴브레인 키보드 쓰려구요. 해피해킹.ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 해피해킹이 멘브레인도 있었군요 .
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<razgon_MBP> 좋은 주말되세요. 저는 잠시 외출을
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 네, 라이트라는 눈속임으로...ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://ggoorr.com/gg/1841916
#ubuntu-ko 2015-08-09
<razGon_MINILA> 키보드 더블링의 원인을 알아넷습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 답은 건전지의 전력.
<razGon_MINILA> 전력이 부족하면 안나온다...
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 답이엿습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 이제는 더블링이 안나옵니다. ㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅊㅋㅊㅋ
<autowiz> 건전지 도 전앞이랑 전력이 다를 수 있으니까요 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 오오... 신기하네요;
<PotatoGim> 전력의 부족과 더블링의 상관 관계라...
<PotatoGim> 음....
<PotatoGim> 혹시 전자 쪽으로 해박하신 분이 계시면 가르침을...
<jason_kr> 두말하면 잔소리, 저는 이학전공, 오 즈님은 전자공학전공, 제 답은 양보 또는 오 즈님께 미루는 것이 도리.죠
<PotatoGim> ㅜㅜ
<jason_kr> (중학교 기술 수준 아녀요?) 비꼬는 말씀이 아니라...진심.
<PotatoGim> 저는 하나도 기억이 안나네요...ㅜ;
<jason_kr> 김 감자님 하이~ ^^  저전력에 따른 증폭 불안정'은...기본이지만, 더블 키잉....은 좀 다른 문제긴 하네요. ^^
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 간만에 뵙습니다...(__)
<PotatoGim> 그 사이에 몇 번 휘리릭 지나가셔서...
<jason_kr> 암튼 늦은 시간 노고 많습니다.  옙
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-08
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 준              렉스님
<lexlove> 안녕하세요. 오즈님~~
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 모두 맛점하세요
<razGon_i7> 아..
<razGon_i7> 월요일 바빠야 하는데 날이 더워서 그런지 한가.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 3일전이라 준비할게 의외로 많네요
<jun_> 맛점하셨나요??? ㅎㅎㅎ 3일전??? 뭔가 하고 계신일이 있나보네요?
<autowiz> 오늘은 날씨가 괘나 습하네요 ㅠㅠ
<jun_> 너무 습해요;;;
<razGon_i7> 휴가로 seony님 보러 갑니다.
<jun_> 와~~~
<lexlove> 와~~~~
<JasonJang> 와~~~~~
<razGon_i7> ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 마눌님의 지령으로..ㅠ
<autowiz> 와~~ 아~~~ 우~~~  유~~~ ㅠㅠ
<jun_> ...........????????
<autowiz> 하와이 가는건 좋은데 지령받고 가시는거라
<jun_> 음~
<razGon_i7> ㅠ.ㅠ
<lexlove> 먼저 들어갑니다.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 안녕~ 할려고했는데 벌써 퇴근했겠구나
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 아이고 ipeter 님 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 오늘은 야구장에 갈까 생각중이예요.
<MBP^Seony> 경기 있나봐요?
<ipeter_denver> 오늘 내일 추신수 있는 경기 있어서요.
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<lexlove> 안녕하세요~
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 더운 아침입니다.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 오늘 아침 많이 더운거 같습니다.
<autowiz> 서니님 렉스님 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 오즈님 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 렉스님 아프신데는 없이 잘 계시지요? ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 네. 별일이 없네요.^^ 수영도 잘 다니고 있습니다.
<autowiz> 물에는 뜨실 줄 알으셨던거에요? 전부터?
<autowiz> ^^
<lexlove> 네 물에 잘 뜹니다. 보통이상으로 잘 뜹니다.ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-09
<autowiz> 보통이상이라고 하심은 ㅎㅎㅎ 뻐속에 공기가? ㅠㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 폐부분이 큰것 같다고 하네요. 그렇다고 폐활량이 큰 것은 아니래요.
<autowiz> 쉽게 이해는 안가지만 뭐 잘 뜬다니 좋은거 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 배영처럼 누워서 가만히 있으면 계속 떠 있어요. 저는 이게 모든 사람이 다 되는 줄 알고 친구들 물 좀 먹였죠.
<autowiz> 보통 겁을 먹거나 해서 몸이 경직되면 잘 안뜨지요
<lexlove> 일단 자유형과 배형은 어느정도(?) 되고 평형 조금씩 배우는데 다리가 안되요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 준이 안녕~~
<autowiz> 평형은 허리랑 다리랑 어깨랑 근육이 어느정도 붙여야 되는거라고 들었습니다만.
<lexlove> 준님 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 준~ 이사는 잘 했어?
<jun_> 무사히 살아 돌아왔습니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 주말내내 잠만 잔거 같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 요즘 정말 차사고 조심해야함 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 다행히 사고 날뻔한적은 없었던거 같아요
<jun_> 근데 서울 빠져나가는데만 1시간 반 -_-;;;
<lexlove> 직접 운전하신거에요?
<jun_> 네 짐이 많은것도 아니고..적은것도 아니고 해서요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 고생하셨네요.^^
<jun_> 어찌보면 가장 더울때는 계속 차 안에서 있었어가꾸... 평소보다는 시원하게 보낸거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 페북 인기만화인 야밤의 공대생 만화는 책으로 나와도 충분히 재밌는 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 찾아서 봐야지. ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 링크 드리겠습니다
<JasonJang> 그러믄 무척 고맙구요.
<MBP^Seony> 구독자만 3만명 가까이 되네요.
<MBP^Seony> 그 유명한 데니스 홍 교수님부터 여럿 교수님이 직접 댓글을 남기실 정도! ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> https://www.facebook.com/engineertoon/
<MBP^Seony> 최근 것부터 거꾸로 보지마시고, 왠만하면 1편부터 보세요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 내 여친 아니, 여사친은 야(구)동영상만 봐. 아니...야한 만화만 봐. ㅠㅠ
<JasonJang> 많이 고마워요~ ^^
<MBP^Seony> 예전에 그렸던 컷이나 에피소드를 자주 우려먹기 때문에, 처음부터 보면 나름 그것들을 즐기실 수 있꺼든요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> 1화 봤는데. 개잼네요. ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 갈수록 재밌어져요.  진짜 책으로 나올듯 싶습니다.
<lexlove> 1화에서 공대에 가지 말라고 하네요. 등장인물들이 다 탈모라고...ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 4화부터 재밌어지는 것 같네요
<lexlove> 저도 탈모에요.ㅠㅠ
<MBP^Seony> 저는 한국에서 직장 생활할 때는 그랬는데, 여기 온 뒤로 증상이 멈춘 것 같아요
<jun_> 세상엔 천재가 많다.. 결론은 이거였나요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> MBP^Seony: 믿기 힘든데 하와이 현재온도가 최고 최저온도가 24/13도 인가요?
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨 어디서 보셨는데요?
<razGon_i7> 구글요
<razGon_i7> https://www.google.co.kr/search?newwindow=1&hl=ko&noj=1&site=webhp&source=hp&q=%EB%82%A0%EC%94%A8+%ED%95%98%EC%99%80%EC%9D%B4&oq=%EB%82%A0%EC%94%A8+%ED%95%98%EC%99%80%EC%9D%B4&gs_l=hp.3..0j0i8i30l9.1805.12000.0.13242.39.37.2.0.0.0.154.3390.20j13.33.0....0...1c.1j4.64.hp..4.28.2753.0..0i131j0i3j35i39j0i30j0i8i10i30.x2_NZX0T8dY
<MBP^Seony> 영문으로 검색하면 온도가 다르게 표시되는데요
<MBP^Seony> 뭔가 잘못된 것 같네요
<autowiz> Jaso_n 님 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요
<razGon_i7> https://www.google.co.kr/search?newwindow=1&hl=ko&noj=1&site=webhp&q=weather+honolulu&oq=weather+honol&gs_l=serp.3.0.0l4j0i30l6.2678.10901.0.12420.11.9.1.1.1.0.134.969.2j7.9.0....0...1c.1.64.serp..0.11.973...0i10j35i39j0i131.5cRz72rJWoQ
<razGon_i7> 이것으로 안사실... 하와이와 호놀루루의 기온차는 크다?
<razGon_i7> 하와이와 호놀루루는 서로 다른 지역이다.ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 아뇨 그렇다기보단,
<MBP^Seony> 빅아일랜드 섬의 진짜 이름이 하와이 섬입니다
<MBP^Seony> 제 생각엔 구글이, 하와이 날씨라고 해서 빅아일랜드 섬의 날씨를 조회한 것 같아요
<razGon_i7> 아...
<razGon_i7> 근데 빅아일랜드온도차이가 엄청 큰네요
<MBP^Seony> 네 거긴 추워요
<MBP^Seony> 고지대거든요
<MBP^Seony> 구름이 발 아래 깔리는 그런 곳이죠...
<razGon_i7> 그렇군요.
<lee_> vagrant 질문좀 드려도될까요 초보입니다 ㅠㅜ
<lee_> vagrant로 우분투 이용하고있습니다
<lee_> rails -s해서 서버 구동하고나면 localhost:3000이 뜨는데
<lee_> 로컬 컴에서는 이 localhost:3000의 화면을 띄울려면 어떻게해야하나요?
<jun_> rails?
<lee_> 네 우분투에서 루비온레일즈 쓰고있어요
<lee_> 처음하는거라 그런지 잘은 모르지만 우분투상에서 서버를 돌린걸 로컬컴에서 확인하고 싶은데
<lee_> 포워딩이 제대로 안된거같고 잘모르겠네요 원인을
<ircCloud^Seony> 일단 데탑버전을 설치하셔서 웹브라우저를 띄우시거나, vargrant에서 이용하시는 하이퍼바이저의 네트워크 세팅을 보셔야합니다
<jun_> 고수 등장! 두둥!
<ircCloud^Seony> 고수라뇨 ㅎㅎ 걍 버추얼박스 같은 건데요
<razGon_i7> 둥두두두ㅜ둥!
<jun_> razGon_i7: 출국 준비는 끝나셨나요?
<razGon_i7> 옙.. 다녀와서가 문제죠.
<jun_> 뭔가 쉽게 끝나는게 없군요....
<razGon_i7> 우리네 인생이 승부죠
<lee_> config.vm.network "forwarded_port", guest: 3000, host: 8080으로 vagrant 파일을 설정해놨고 우분투에서 레일즈를 서버 구동하면 localhost:3000을 띄우는데 로컬 머신에서 확인하려면
<lee_> 127.0.0.1:8080로 로컬에서 요청을하면 vagrant에서 3000번포트에 해당하는 localhost 화면을 띄워주는게 아닌가요? (질문이 정리가 잘안되서 죄송합니다 ㅠ)
<ircCloud^Seony> Rails서버가 127.0.0.1:8080으로 되어있다면 안되는게 정상입니다.  0.0.0.0:8080으로 되어있어야해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 127.0.0.1이면, 로컬에서만 접속을 받겠다는 의미거든요
<lee_> 접속은 putty를 통해 127.0.0.1에 포트는 2222로 접속을합니다 (로컬상에서는 22번포트로 알고있습니다) 그리고 우분투상에서 레일즈 서버를 구동하면 localhost:3000이라고 메세지가 뜨고 3000번포트를 이용한다고하는데
<lee_> 로컬상에서 이 화면을 띄우려면 어떻게해야하는지 잘모르겠네요..초보자라서 이해가 안가는부분이 있어서 죄송합니다;
<ircCloud^Seony> 레일즈에서 서버를 띄울 때 옵션을 주는 게 있을 거에요.  제가 레일즈를 몰라서 모르겠습니다만, 장고의 경우 대충 runserver 0.0.0.0:8000 이런 식으로 지정이 가능하거든요
<commania> 안녕하세요
<head_irccloud> 안녕하세유 ㅎㅎ
<commania> 이곳 광주는 갑자기 거센 소나기가 내리네요
<lexlove> commania: 전남 광주에요?
<razGon_i7> 앗.
<razGon_i7> 광주!! 무슨동..!!
<razGon_i7> 여기 양동은 천둥번개.
<lexlove> 내일도 그럴라나? 내일 광주 가요~
<lexlove> 하루종일 교육받아요.ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 무슨 교육을 하루종일 받으시나요?
<lexlove> 상호협력교육이라고 중흥건설에서 시행하는 교육이 있어요.
<lexlove> 작년에 들었던 터라 기대감은 없네요. 뒷쪽에 앉아서 딴짓할 궁리중이에요.ㅎ'
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 상호협력 교육!!
<lexlove> 주차하기 힘든 동네라서 걱정입니다. 작년에 갔을 때 근처를 세바퀴돌고 주차했거든요.  >.<
<bluedusk> 어느동네인데요?
<lexlove> 광주역 근처입니다. 중흥6거리라고 있어요.
<bluedusk> 거기 원래 5거리 아니였나요?
<bluedusk> 거기  KT광주지방 메인 업링크 라인이 근처  KT지사에 있었는데
<bluedusk> 시외로 이전한다더니 이전했나 모르겠네요
<lexlove> 광주를 잘 아시는군요.^^
<lexlove> 저 KT 가봤어요. 견학 비슷하게 가서 지하에 들어가봤어요. 뭐 전쟁나면 그리 오라고 하더군요.
<bluedusk> 본의아니게 광주에서 30년가까이 살아서요.. 죄송합니다. ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 광주가 고향이십니까?
<jun_> 오늘 비도 와서 무지 습한데.... 강사님은... 완전히 앞뒤가 꽉 막힌 부장같이 과제 받네요;;;;;
<autowiz> 아아 춥네요~~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> autowiz: 추워요......? ㄷㄷㄷ
<jun_> 아 형 회사 춥긴 했어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<imsu> autowiz: 왜이러십니까 ㅋㅋㅋ 이제 까먹을 때도 되었는데 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 도리도리 내가 널 어찌 잊겠니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 더위는 안먹고 잘 지내는고?
<imsu> autowiz: 냉방병 걸려서 죽겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 나도 요즘 사무실에서 겨울옷 입고 있을때가 종종있어
<autowiz> 밥을 잘 안먹어서 그런지 체온이 남들보다 떨어지는거같아 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz: 저는 밥을 너무 많이 먹어서 그럴까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 몇 일 내내 설사만 하고 속상해 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<autowiz> 여름에야 먹읅거 조금만 잘못먹어도 그런경우 종종 있지...
<autowiz> 몸을 따뜻하게 하고 먹는것도 따뜬한걸로 꼭꼭 십어먹으면 ...  너는 잘생겼으니까 금방 나을꺼야 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> autowiz: 이 냥반이 또 헛소리를 하시넹 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz: 저 맥북유저입니다 이제 캬캬캬캬
<autowiz> 오오 좋겠다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 나는 일단 퇴근좀 고고싱
<dkj0208> 더운 여름 고생 많습니다.
<lexlove> 퇴근합니다.^^
<LinDol> hi all
<autowiz> 린돌님 안녕하세요~~
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 지금 광주는 28도. 습도는 85%입니다. 아침에 95%까지 습도가 치솟음.
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<MBP^Seony> razGon_i7, 내일 출발하시죠?
<razGon_i7> 엡
<razGon_i7> 예ㅃ
<razGon_i7> 그래야 거기 날짜로 모레 도착일겁니다.ㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 혹시 모르니 제 번호 알려드릴게요
<razGon_i7> 불안하네요. 이토록 오랫동안 비행한건 처음이라...
<MBP^Seony> 808-483-0610
<MBP^Seony> 금요일에 뵐까요 토요일에 뵐까요
<razGon_i7>  일정상은 금요일이 나을거 같습니다.특별한 일정이 없으시다면 그시간으로 부탁드립니다.
<razGon_i7> 저는 무제한 데이타 에그 가져갑니다. 항상 와이파이 온이니 페북으로 연락주세요. ^^
<MBP^Seony> 넵.  시간은 6시에서 7시 사이로 할께요.
<razGon_i7> dPq
<razGon_i7> 옙 6시전에 호텔에 가있겟습니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-10
<lex_phone> 안녕하세요.^^
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex_phone> 오늘은 하루종일 교육입니다. ㅎ
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요~~
<jun_> autowiz:  형도 좋은 하루 되세요~
<autowiz> 아이고 그래 준이도 좋은 하루 되렴~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 안됨
<lex_phone> 훈훈하네요. ^^
<jun_> 날씨도 좀 훈훈해졌으면..... 좋겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> lex_phone: 웰컴2더 광주!!
<autowiz> 블루the스크님 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 맛점하세요
<jun_> 맛점하세요!!
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<commania> 광주 분들이 많으시네요ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> jun_: 안녕하세요
<jun_> 오늘은 autowiz 형을 대신해서 앗! 임수님이다!!!!
<imsu> jun_: 헐? 왜이러십니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 지금쯤이면 존잘로형이 채팅을 막 하셨을타이밍인데.... 일이 많으신가봐요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 존잘로는 뭐에요?
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<autowiz> 아악
<autowiz> 팔뚝에 볼펜 묻었어 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> autowiz: 헐 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz: 오픈 스택 좀 알려주세요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jun_> 아 임수님은 존잘로의 뜻을 모르시겠군요...
<autowiz> 아하하 하하하
<imsu> jun_: 음? 요즘 유행어에요?
<jun_> 정확한 뜻은 저도 로그를 검색해봐야 아는거라...
<bluedusk> 존잘로님을 모르시다니..
<jun_> 잠시만요.. 찾아보고 올께요
<autowiz> 오픈스택은 내가 잘 모른다는 허허허ㅠㅠㅠ
<jun_> 아~!! 오늘날의 존잘로님을 있게 만드신 블덕님이 오셨네요
<bluedusk> 존ㄴ 잘생긴 오토위즈님 아니였나요?
<bluedusk> 전 그 약자로 알고 있었지만
<autowiz> 임수: 어떤부분을 쓸려고 하는거야?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 제가 알바뛰어드림
<bluedusk> 오픈스택 구축부터 스토리지 까지
<imsu> autowiz: 스토리지 서비스 라고 해야하나?
<bluedusk> 네트워크
<imsu> 뭔지 잘 몰라서 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 블더님이 존나잘하지 오픈스택
<bluedusk> 제가 조난 모름
<bluedusk> 하지만 알바는 뛰어드림
<imsu> bluedusk: 올~~ 저에게 가르침을 주소서 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 사내에서 쓰는거 때문에?
<imsu> autowiz: 일단은 그런 용도로요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 개인적으로? 회사적으로?
<imsu> autowiz: 둘다요 ㅋㅋ 공부해서 구축하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 초간단하게는 분산형 데이터 보관/처리 시스템인데
<autowiz> 자세한건 나도 공부를 하고 나서 이야기 해줄께~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> autowiz: 책을 좀 추천해주실 수 있나 싶어서요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<commania> ubuntu on Windows
<commania> can't write in Korean
<commania> I guess this is why this one is still in beta state
<bluedusk> yes i heard  windows on bash have problem with IME
<bluedusk> i think that  is keyboard layout but  i don't tested.
<razGon_i7> 드디어 휴가입니다.
<razGon_i7> I think so,too.
<razGon_i7> Maybe it is form KeyBoard Layout.
<razGon_i7> plz check the Locale.
<razGon_i7> 늦은 밤이시겟군요.
<razGon_i7> 굳나잇요. 저는 퇴근합니다.ㅎ
<autowiz> 조용조용 한 밤입니다.
<iPeter_Denver> 안녕하세요?
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_iMc>  드디어 결전의 날입니다.
<razGon_iMc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_iMc> 한국이 이겼군요.
<razGon_iMc> ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<razGon_iMc> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-11
<autowiz> 오~ 임수다
<lexlove> 오늘도 덥군요.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iMc> 덥네요..
<razGon_iMc> 아침 커피 마시려다가 휴가를 즐겨보려 햇습니다.
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_iMc> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_iMc> 조금있다가 출발합니다.
<lexlove> 오~
<razGon_iMc> 장거리 비행은 난생 처음이라... 긴장되네요.
<lexlove> 잘 다녀오세요.^^
<razGon_iMc> 가면 할일이 생겼어요.
<MBP^Seony> 뱅기 추락할까봐 걱정되시나요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iMc> 포켓몬 고 인 하와이.
<razGon_iMc> 아니요. 코골까봐요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_iMc> 코골이가 심함.
<razGon_iMc> 불도저..ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 어차피 뱅기 안에 시끄러운데요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iMc> 그정도가 아니라 정말 시끄러워요.
<razGon_iMc> 광주에서 서울가는 버스가 4시간 가량걸리는데.
<razGon_iMc> 오죽하면 선배형님이 잘려고 하면 깨우심.ㅋ
<razGon_iMc> 너무 골아 댄다고..
<MBP^Seony> 제 와이프 말로는, 제 경우는 살 빼고나서부터 코고는게 없어졌다고 하더라구요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_iMc> 그나저나 고성에 가시면 간성읍에 간성제일의원에 포켓몬스터 많답니다. 진료도 보고 몬스터도 잡으세요.ㅎ
<razGon_iMc> 저도 그런데.
<autowiz> 제 아시는분은 코골이 수술은 했는데 아프기도 아프거니와
<razGon_iMc> 뺄살이 20키로 정도.ㅋ
<autowiz> 살안빼니까 재발을
<razGon_iMc> 저는 그거 하는거 보고 안합니다.ㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 저는 1일1식은 그만뒀는데, 체중변화가 심하진 않아서 그냥 계속 먹기로 했어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iMc> 수술방에서 인턴때 봤는데. 정말..
<autowiz> 재수술 하러 병원가니 우선 살부터 빼고 오시라고 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_iMc> 하와이는 그래도 되실거 같아요.
<razGon_iMc> 서니님은 출퇴근시에 차 이용안하실듯.
<MBP^Seony> 셔틀버스 타요
<MBP^Seony> 집 바로 앞에 오거든요
<razGon_iMc> 아...
<razGon_iMc> 하긴 마노아..ㅋ
<autowiz> 차는 차군요 ... 버스 != 비행기 && 버스 != 기차 && 버스 != 배
<imsu> autowiz: 어제 컴터를 켜놓고 갔더니 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_iMc> 인제 출발합니다.!!
<razGon_iMc> ㄲㄱ
<lexlove> 포켓몬 많이 잡으세요.^^
<razGon_iMc> 옙
<razGon_iMc> 광주송정역 입니다.  대기중.  설레발로 일찍나와버림 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 드디어 가시는 군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 몸건강히 잘 다녀오세요~~
<razGon_iMc> 기차안입니다.
<razGon_iMc> 인천공항으로 가는 직통 케티엑스
<razGon_iMc> 2시반까지 갑니다. 3시간 가는데. 느낌이... 애들만 아니면 버스로 갈아타고 가야하는데.
<razGon_iMc> 압둘!
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_iMc: 안녕하세요. iMac이신가요?
<razGon_iMc> 앗..
<razGon_McBP> 맥북임.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하..
<razGon_McBP> 기차안.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이제 여행 떠나시는건가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBP> ㅇㅇ
<autowiz> 여행떠나는 기차 이름은 , 은하철도 999
<Feren^IRCCloud> 몇 시 비행기이신가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> feren 군 오랜만 ... 꽤 몇일만이네 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_McBP> 밤9:30분..
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 넵ㅎㅎ 오랜만에 뵙습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_McBP: 인천 공항 출발인가요?
<razGon_McBP> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_McBP> 그렇지.
<commania> 안녕하세요
<razGon_McBP> 어서오세요
<autowiz> 날씨가 꽤 덥네요....
<autowiz> 으음... 뜬금없이 이제서야 접속하는 irccloud 님은 뭔가...
<bluedusk> 존잘로님
<bluedusk> 꺼 아이디잖ㄷ아요
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아 그렇네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 사실은 나간건 못보고 들어온거만 봐서 뜬금없이 별로 한것도 없는데 , 들어왔네? 했는데
<autowiz> 그냥 irccloud 서버가 재접속한거 같습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아아~ 자주 지치네요
<autowiz> 렉스님의 응원이 필요합니다.
<autowiz> 거~ 콜로니에 전화한통 때리셔서 건담 한대만 서울로 강습 시켜주십시요 .. 단독 대기권 진입 / 탈출 가능한 놈으로 다가 ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 히어로님 안녕하세요~~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :) 이제 봤네요. ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> autowiz:
<kim__> 안녕하세요
<Guest42941> msi gs40 6qe phantom 기종에 우분투 설치과정중에
<Guest42941> install ubuntu나 try~ 이옵션을 사용해서 설치를 진행하려고
<Guest42941> 하는데 진행도중 맨처음에 ubuntu마크가 뜨고 그 아래에 로딩되는 점 표시되는 부분에서
<Guest42941> 점이막혀요
<Guest42941> 그니까 점이 진행되던 도중 멈춥니다
<Guest42941> ...
<Guest42941> 어쩌죠...
<Guest42941> 아무나 아신다면 알려주시면 감사드리겠습니다!
<LinDol> hi all
<autowiz> 린돌님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아이고 임수 한테 인사만하고 말을 못했네 ... 오늘 하루는 정신이 좀 없는 하루였네요 ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> autowiz, 오랜만에 인사드립니다. :)
<autowiz> 네 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ  날도 더운데 어찌 잘 지내고 계신지요
<LinDol> 에어콘을 틀어도 덥네요 ㅠ ㅠ
<LinDol> 어찌 이리 더울 수가...ㅠㅠ
<Dynamicwork> 으아...
<Dynamicwork> 미쳐 돌겠네요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_McBP> aloha!
<razGon_NX5x> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 하와이안 라즈곤 님 이시다~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-12
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<razGon_NX5x> 후..  차빌리는데 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 라즈곤님 고생이 많으십니다. ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 날씨는 어떤가요? 지상낙원이 맞는가요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NX5x> 날씨는요...  지금 정신 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<MBP^Seony> 무사히 잘 도착하셨군요
<razGon_NX5x> 아..  멘붕입니다.. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_NX5x> 여러 기획들이 무너지고 예상 못한일들이 많아사요
<razGon_NX5x> 훅훅....  왜시간을 더 추가로 두셨는지 이해됩니다.  와이키키 절라 막히네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 와이키키는 좀 그래요.  그래서 저는 절대 차 갖구 와이키키는 안가요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NX5x> 후욱. 후욱 겨우겨우 울프강 왔네요
<razGon_NX5x> 여기 팁포함인가요?
<razGon_NX5x> 따로하면 사악해지는거 같은 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 잘모르겠는경우에 어떻게 할지 에메할때가 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_NX5x> 그렇죠
<razGon_NX5x> 사마휘사마!
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 팁 포함인지는 계산서 보시면 될탠데요
<ircCloud^Seony> Gratuity라거나 tip이라고 적혀있거나
<ircCloud^Seony> 어니면 안시킨게 적혀있는데 금액 비율이 약 15%면 포함된 거구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 딱 시키신 것만 적혀있으면 포함 안된 겁니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 오늘은 날씨가 아주 시원하네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NX5x> 정말 좋네요
<razGon_NX5x> 포함되있는거네요
<razGon_NX5x> 날씨 죽이네요
<razGon_NX5x> 간간히 스프링 쿨러는 좀그렇지만
<razGon_NX5x> 진짜 따스한 햇살에 시원한 바람.  간간히 내리는 비 굳이네요
<lexlove> 오~ 여긴 너무 더워요.ㅠㅠ 적절한 타이밍에 가셨네요.^^
<razGon_NX5x> 여행자용 플러그 어댑토 찾는중입니다
<samahui_mini> 요즘 접속해놓고 계속 조용히 잠수할만큼 바쁘네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_mini> 안녕들하세요?
<samahui_mini> 날씨가 너무 더운데 그것도 오래가니 답이 없네요
<samahui_mini> 에어컨을 키고 살아가네요
<samahui_mini> 라즈곤사마께선 와이키키...라뇨 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_mini> 부럽습니다
<razGon_NX5x> 아.. ㅠ. ㅠ
<razGon_NX5x> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/jD13hC0U/IMG_20160811_210651.jpg
<razGon_NX5x> 빨래하러 하와이 왔어요
<samahui_mini> 헉
<samahui_mini> 역시 럭셔리 하셔라~ 빨래 하나 땜시 하와이 가시다니
<samahui_mini> ㅜㅜ
<razGon_NX5x> 마눌님과 아이들은 시차 적응 못하고 뻗음
<samahui_mini> 전 일땜시 잡아놨던 해외여행 다 취소되고 지금도 열심히 자판 두드리면서 서류싸인하면서 그러고 있습니다
<samahui_mini> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_mini> 딱이네요 이제 자유로이 해변을 거닐면서 칵테일한잔 하세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NX5x> 건조대는 안잠겨서 그냥 열면 열려요.. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_NX5x> 그래서 문앞을 사수해야함
<samahui_mini> ㅎㅎ
<samahui_mini> 가신김에 서원님이랑 식사라도 ...
<samahui_mini> 저전력 모드 켜놨더니 자꾸 붙었다 떨어졌다 했군요
<samahui_mini> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_mini> 퇴근들 하세요~~~
<samahui_mini> 즐거운 불금 보내시고요
<razGon_NX5x> 자다일어나고 다시자고 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_mini> 너무 더워서 커피숍에 앉아서 노트북으로 작업중입니다
<samahui_mini> 더위가 정말 정점을 찍는듯한 느낌이네요
<samahui_mini> 대구나 부산은 40도 넘어갔다더니 서울도 낮에 차에서 외부온도 보니 39찍더군요
<samahui_mini> 밤이 되었는데도 그다지 시원한지 모르겠습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> samahui_mini: 안녕하세요. 날씨가 많이 덥긴 덥죠..
<samahui_mini> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_mini> 네 너무 덥네요
<MBP^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> MBP^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<MBP^Seony> 일하는 중인가보네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 응 feren 이 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 항상 채널 새벽반을 지키고 계시는군요ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 매일은 아닌데 자주 와 있긴 하지 ㅎㅎ
<MBP^Seony> 거의 매일 아닌가요 ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_NX5x: 어서오세요!
<razGon_NX5x> 알로하
<razGon_NX5x> 다른건 모르지만 날씨는 천국!
<razGon_NX5x> 날씨가 정말 햇빛에 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 오늘도 화창한 하와이에 계신 라즈곤님 이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NX5x> 근데 시차적응이 좀힘들군요
<razGon_NX5x> 지금이면 새벽 다섯시...  조금 일찍일어나면 이시간이더라구여
<razGon_NX5x> 어디든 아침 먹는게 관건이군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부럽습니다 하와이 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NX5x> 압둘. 와보시면 알거임.
<razGon_NX5x> 집나가면 고생임.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 오늘부터 체험할 것 같습니다ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 09시 22분 KTX 120 차 타고 바로 서울 가거든요..ㅠ
<razGon_NX5x> ê³ ê³ ê³ 
<razGon_NX5x> 앞에 큰사고 난듯
<razGon_NX5x> 소방차 큰거 2대 작은차 2대지나감
<razGon_NX5x> 근데 놀라운건 소방차  지나가는데 홍해바다처럼 차선이 갈라짐 ㅎㄷㄷ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 아직 그런 모습 한번도 못 봤습니다 ㅠ
<razGon_NX5x> 촌놈 하와이왔는데 정말..  짱입니다요!
<razGon_NX5x> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/u0mqtY50/IMG_20160812_123650.jpg
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부산 송정 해수욕장이랑은 차원이 다르네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_NX5x> 내가 본가장 멋진 해변
<razGon_NX5x> 푸른물 맑은 바다
<razGon_NX5x> 시원한바람
<razGon_NX5x> 모기없고 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 부럽습니다.. 저도 언젠간 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 이제 공항..이 아닌 KTX 역으로 갑니다!
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-13
<autowiz> 얼른 오시게~ ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_x1carbon> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_x1carbon> 저 집구했어요.
<ipeter_x1carbon> 7월 29일날 도착해서 집 못구해서 airbnb에서 계속 지내고 있다가 오늘 7pm이 체크아웃이었는데 오늘 오후 3시에 집을 구했어요
<ipeter_x1carbon> 무슨 진짜 이렇게 스릴 넘치는....
<ipeter_x1carbon> 놀러오세요.
<ipeter_x1carbon> 주소는 쿼리로 알려드리겠습니다.
<ipeter_x1carbon> Denver, US zipcode...xxxxxx
<HolyKnight_> 트윗펌: 정보처리기능사 너무어렵다.. 내가 18년전 OS를 어떻게알아 pic.twitter.com/olzZ91dyo3
<autowiz> ㅋㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 윈98 ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight_> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 아... 오늘은 뭐가 좀 외롭네요
<autowiz> 뭔가
<jerry_> 저기 뭐 좀 여쭤볼려고하는데
#ubuntu-ko 2016-08-14
<autowiz> 미니 사마휘님이시군요 ㅎㅎ main 사마휘님은 잘 계시는지요?
<samahui_mini> ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_mini> 안녕하세요
<samahui_mini> 미니미 사마휘 입니다
<samahui_mini> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_mini> 아침에 축구 보다 열딱지나서 더 더운 일요일 아침 입니다
<samahui_mini> 일요일에 일하는것도 싫은디 축구까지 열기를 더해주네요
<samahui_mini> ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 올림픽 축구인가요?
<samahui_mini> 네
<cartes9> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 :)
<autowiz> 린돌님 안녕하세요
<LinDol> :)
<LinDol> 우분투 한국 포럼 게시판은
<LinDol> 업데이트가 많이 없네요ㅕ
<LinDol> 가끔 들어가 보는데
<autowiz> 저도 게시판은 요즘 잘 안가네요 ㅠㅠ
<LinDol> 넵 ㅠㅠ 저도 자주 찾지는 않게 되더라고요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 간만에 사람 만나러 갑니다 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> feren 군 이랑 미팅 ? ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 저도 가고 있습니다ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 남정내와의 저녁을 마치고 삼실 복귀~
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<sungyo> 자바가 손에 잘 잡히지가 않네요.
<Dynamicwork> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> 네 안녕하세요.
<Dynamicwork> 음...
<Dynamicwork> 데비안으로 이사 가려고 한창 짐 싸는(...)데
<Dynamicwork> 시간 꽤나 잡아먹네요
<sungyo> 우분투 -> 데비안?
<Dynamicwork> 넵
<sungyo> 마이그래이싱 중이세요?
<Dynamicwork> 안 그래도 14.04가 HWE EOL 크리가 터지기도 했고...
<Dynamicwork> 넵 그렇습니다
<sungyo> 물리서버에서요?
<Dynamicwork> 서버는 아니고...
<Dynamicwork> 랩톱입니다
<sungyo> 아,
<sungyo> HWE EOL을 격어보지않아서요.
<sungyo> 어디꺼이세요? 전 바이오 예요.
<Dynamicwork> 뭐 저도 HWE가 끝난 건 처음 겪어보는 거라.
<Dynamicwork> 저는 HP입니다
<Dynamicwork> 파빌리온.
<Dynamicwork> 이것도 슬슬 구형이 되가고..
<sungyo> 많이 구형인가요>?
<Dynamicwork> 뭐 많이 구형인 건 아니에요
<Dynamicwork> 2012년에 나온 거네요
<sungyo> GUI는 어떤거로 올리실거이세요?
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<sungyo> 저도 그쯤 되요.
<sungyo> 꾸벅...안녕하세요.
<Dynamicwork> 네 안녕하세요
<Dynamicwork> 일단은.. 기본으로 주는대로 그놈 올려봤다가
<Dynamicwork> 정 아니다 싶음 다른 거 찾아야겠죠..?
<ipeter_denver> 세팅중에 문제가 생겨서 질문이 있는데요,
<ipeter_denver> file could not be found `~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub` for dictionary value @ data['user_key_public'], file could not be found `~/.ssh/id_rsa`
<ipeter_denver> 이 메세지가 뜨면 공개키와 private 키가 없어서 그런거로 아는데
<ipeter_denver> 제가 좀 다른데 잠시 다녀오겠습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 질문중에 죄송합니다.
<ipeter_denver> ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 2012정도면 그놈 돌리는데 어렵진 않을거 같은데요...
<Dynamicwork> 일단 사양이 대략 이렇습니다
<Dynamicwork> http://i.imgur.com/J8H8GaE.png
<Dynamicwork> 유니티도 참아주는 데 한계가 있었고...
<sungyo> 메모리 12기가 올라가실 정도면 제꺼보다는 한참 고사향이셔요.
<Dynamicwork> 아 원래 메모리는 4기가였다가요
<Dynamicwork> 8기가 하나를 더 끼워넣어서 그렇습니다
<sungyo> 그런데..랩탑으로 리눅스이시면, 서버 관리쪽이신가요?
<Dynamicwork> 여러 잡다한 일 다 하죠 ㅋㅋ;
<sungyo> 저는 램 4기가에, i5이에요.
<Dynamicwork> i5...
<sungyo> 1.7기가 헤레쯔...
<Dynamicwork> 큰 건 아니지만 제 개인용 가상서버도
<sungyo> 64비트 올리니 자꾸 에러나서 32올려 써요.
<Dynamicwork> (...)
<Dynamicwork> 여기서 ssh로 관리하고요
<Dynamicwork> 뭐 번역일도 여럿 하고..
<Dynamicwork> 소소하게 게이밍 용으로도 씁니다.
<sungyo> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz <-- 개인용 가상 서버..램은 무려 4기가..;;
<Dynamicwork> 허억..
<Dynamicwork> 제 서버는 그냥 OVH에 있는 가상머신이에요
<sungyo> 아..가상서버가...
<Dynamicwork> 하드디스크 용량 32GiB 정도..?
<Dynamicwork> (할당된 양이.)
<sungyo> 저는 물리서버 에요^^;;
<Dynamicwork> 오오..
<Dynamicwork> 저는 학생인 고로 물리서버를 살 여력은 없었고..
<Dynamicwork> AWS 등등 전전하다가
<Dynamicwork> 아는 독일분께서 하나 마련해주셨습니다(...)
<sungyo> 오?!
<sungyo> 서버가 독일쪽인가요?
<Dynamicwork> 아 보니까
<Dynamicwork> 그분이 이전까지 사용하던 서버 중 하나를
<Dynamicwork> 저한테 주셨더군요
<Dynamicwork> 물리적으로는 프랑스의 OVH 데이터센터에 위치해 있다고 나오고..
<sungyo> 궁금했거든요, 독일이나 프랑스쪽 기술자들 서버관리 하는거요.
<Dynamicwork> 음
<Dynamicwork> 뭐 지금은 잠시 서버가 내려져 있어요
<Dynamicwork> 하이퍼바이저 업글하신다고...
<Dynamicwork> 다만 백업은 필요 없다고 하셨었습니다. 하드디스크는 안 건든다고
<Dynamicwork> 다만 그쪽 서버도 데비안으로 이사 시키려고(...) 백업 해두고 같이 초기화 해달라 했습니다
<sungyo> 물리서버 위에 가상서버가 4개 정도가 올라가 있거든요. 그중 클라우드 서버를 최근에 데비안으로 올렸는데...
<sungyo> 서버만 올려놓고 건들지도 못하고 있네요.
<Dynamicwork> 확실히 많이 다르던가요?
<sungyo> 똑같아요.
<Dynamicwork> 뭐 당연히 우분투가 데비안 아들인데 천지 차이일 리는 없겠지만..
<sungyo> 아, 우분투랑 데비안이요?
<Dynamicwork> 아참
<Dynamicwork> 우분투>데비안으로 마이그레이션하신 줄(...)
<sungyo> 그냥, 우분투에서 다 드러내고 기본스펙만 올리는 JEON으로 설치한거 같아요.
<Dynamicwork> 그렇군요
<sungyo> 네. 그러헥 마이그래이션 할려고 올려놓고 못건들고 있ㅇ요.
<Dynamicwork> 아하..
<sungyo> 음. 가상 서버가 한 다섯대 되네요. 클라우드만 데비안 올렸고..나머지는 다 우분투 환경이에요.
<Dynamicwork> 굳이 차이가 있다면...
<sungyo> 루트 패스워드 넣어도 ssh 접속이 막혀있다는 것과
<sungyo> 우분투의 엄마이다 보니...필요한건 일단 설치부터 해야 한다 정도?
<Dynamicwork> 그렇군요
<Dynamicwork> 기술지원(Support)의 차이도 있지 않을까요.
<sungyo> 글세요. 기술지원 차이 경험까지를 해보질 못해서;
<Dynamicwork> 우분투는 캐노니컬이랑 그 외 커뮤니티들이라는 든든한 빽(...?)이 있어서
<Dynamicwork> 차이가 날 수도 있지 않을까 생각을 해봤어요
<sungyo> 우분투보다는 가벼우니 오히려 업데이트 해달라고 떽떽거리는게 덜할수도...( " ")
<Dynamicwork> 그렇겠죠?
<Dynamicwork> 근데 좀 삼천포로 빠지는 이야기긴 하지만
<Dynamicwork> 페도라도 한번 만져보려고 했는데... 많이 생소하더군요
<Dynamicwork> 페도라랑 CentOS..
<sungyo> 전 나머지는 몰라요 \^0^/
<Dynamicwork> {o,o}
<sungyo> 만져봤다면...아이폰 cli정도?
<Dynamicwork> 제 주변에 yum을 대놓고 찬양하시는 분이 한 분 계셔서(...)
<Dynamicwork> 한두 번 만져보긴 했지만 역시 apt가 편하더군요(...)
<Dynamicwork> 태생이 그러하니.
<sungyo> 아, 물리서버중에 프리나스가 freeebsd 기반이네요.
<Dynamicwork> 음?
<Feren^IRCCloud> Dynamicwork: 젠투는 어떠세요? ㅎㅎ
<Dynamicwork> 젠투요?
<Dynamicwork> 아유 아무것도 모릅디다
<sungyo> 젠투...( " ")
<Dynamicwork> (먼산)
<sungyo> Feren: 자바 진입중인데 죽겠음.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Dynamicwork: 운영체제에 들어가는 패키지 하나 하나, 컴파일하면서 시작하는 운영체제가 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> sungyo: 자바요? 전 자바는 정이 안 가더라구요
<sungyo> 파이썬이 독이되는 상황이에요.
<sungyo> (ㄴ...너무 편한 환경에서 개발을 하고 있었어..)
<Dynamicwork> Feren: 그래서 젠투엔 뚱뚱한 이미지가 붙어있었나요? ('ㅅ')
<Feren^IRCCloud> sungyo: PyCon APAC 2016 가셨어요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> Dynamicwork: 가벼운 이미지에 가깝지 않나요? 사실 그런 방식 좋아하는 변태라;;
<sungyo> 아니요..바빴어요...
<Dynamicwork> 흐미...
<sungyo> 그리고 저는 주말이 근무시간이라..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아쉽습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 전 그거 때문에 지금 서울에 있거든요ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 이번에 장고로 웹쇼핑 올린거 피피티로 봤는데, 재미지데요
<sungyo> 어?
<sungyo> 언제 내려가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 11시간 정도 남았습니다 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 차시간 끊었어요?
<sungyo> 있다 저녁에 올라가는데...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵 저 18시에 근무라서 ㅠㅠ
<sungyo> 재미있었어요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옙ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 입질이 와서 뻗으러 갑니다.
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 계시는분 있나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_denver: 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 혹시 뭐좀 여쭤봐도 될까요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 답변이 가능할지 모르겠습니다만 여쭤보세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_NX5x> 아...  가기 싫네요... ㅠㅠ
<razGon_NX5x> 먹고사는 문제아니면 한달은 있다가고픈...  인터넷 사치부리고 싶네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_NX5x: 안녕하세요
<razGon_NX5x> 오웅...  새벽에
<razGon_NX5x> 내가 미인하네ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네? 왜요?
<razGon_NX5x> 아니 잠깨운거 같아서
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다 저 지금 카페 왔어요 혼자
<ipeter_denver> 라즈곤님 안줌세요?
<autowiz> 냥~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> 응 feren 군 안녕~ 안졸려? 잠이 없구만 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> 친구는 집에서 자고 있고, 전 근처 24시 카페에 앉아 있습니다ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-07
<bridgebot3> <draco> 태풍도 싫어하는 무더위 ㅋ
<Mittens> 우분투 한국말 키보드 돼게 하는거 쉽네요.. 우분투 메인에 갔더니 딴소리를 해서 괜히 힘든줄 알았어요 ㅠㅠ
<HolyKnight> 우분투 16버전
<HolyKnight> 지금 사용해도 되나요?
<HolyKnight> 우분투 서버입니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 작년부터 16.04 서버 썼었는데요
<HolyKnight> 12.4 14.4 여러가지 있던데요
<HolyKnight> 아 그래요? 다행이네요 16으로 신청했거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 지금 12.04 신청하면 안되구요...
<HolyKnight> 네이버클라우드 무료 가상 서버요
<ircCloud^Seony> 12.04를 신청 가능하게 한 건 좀 납득이 안가네요
<HolyKnight> 예 16으로 생성했어요
<HolyKnight> 아 그래요
<HolyKnight> 보안문제인가요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아뇨 지원 끝났어요
<HolyKnight> 아하
<ircCloud^Seony> LTS판 기술지원이 5년이거든요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 버전이 년도에요. 16.04는 2016년 4월 버전...
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<bridgebot3> <draco> - 일년에 4월 10월 두번 버전이 나오구요. - 기본 지원 기간은 9개월인데, LTS라고 2년마다 나오는 버전(12.04, 14.04, 16.04, 18.04...)은 5년 지원되요.
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅎ
<bridgebot3> <draco> LTS가 서버에 주로 사용되니, 최신 버전은 16.04라고 보시면 됩니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 홀녀님이 이걸 모르고 있었다니 굉장히 의외네요
<HolyKnight> 네 너무 최신이면 호환성이라든가 안좋을까봐 한 번 여쭤봤습니바
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷㄷ글네유 올만이라서유
<bridgebot3> <draco> 그런데 네이버 클라우드에 무료 가상서버가 있다니...그건 몰랐네요. 써볼까싶군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 만약 PHP 하실 건데 PHP 7이랑 호환이 안되는 프로그램이라면 16.04 하시면 안되구요, 그외에는 16.04부터 systemd로 넘어가서 운영이 좀 다르다는 점만 제외하면 나머지는 거의 같아요
<HolyKnight> 1vcpu 1g ram 50기가 하드 정도입니다
<HolyKnight> 그 이상은 유료...
<bridgebot3> <draco> 맞아요. php5.6 버전 쓰시려면 14.04 써야 해요..
<HolyKnight> 아 글쿤유
<HolyKnight> 덕분에 잘 배웠습니다
<Mittens> 서니님은 설명이 짱입니다요
<Mittens> *떰스업*
<HolyKnight> http://m.fmkorea.com/best/734964007
<bridgebot3> <draco> 저 가구들 배치해 놓고 외국 배우만 하나 가져다 놓으면 외국 로케이션 필요없을 것 같은 기분이 드네요
<bridgebot3> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 벌써 우분투 설치하셔서 한글 키보드까지 설정하셨나요?
<Mittens> 네 설치한거 아신줄 알았는데! 한글 키보드 설정 됐어요 어젯밤 ^~^ <3 <3
<ircCloud^Seony> 이제 보니, 설치 전에 고민하시던 usb 몇기가짜리 사네마네 하는게 부질없는 고민 맞죠?
<Mittens> 으허허허 네 제가 디테일에 집착하는 면이 있어서
<Mittens> 샤핑하는걸 싫어하는게... 1시간이면 돼는걸 한 12시간 걸려서 사는 스탈입니다 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 디테일에 집착한다는 얘기는 꼼꼼한 성격이라는 얘기라서 좋은 거라고 생각은 하는데요, 상황에 따라서 놓아줘야하는 것도 있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 그렇죠 맞아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 참 근데 저번에 저한테 찬송가 같은 음악 하나를 유튜브 링크로 주셨더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 지금 몇달째 못하고 있는게 있어요. 같은 문제로.. 디자인 스테이션?을 만들어야 하는데 괴롭습니다. 결정장애..
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로 말씀드리지만, 저는 헤비메탈 음악을 광적으로 좋아합니다...
<Mittens> 오오오...
<ircCloud^Seony> 좋아하는 음악은 헤비메탈, 피아노 솔로, 바이올린 협주곡, 블루스 딱 4가지에요
<Mittens> 그렇군요, 저도 굉장히 가려요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 바이올린 협주곡 씨디 사서 모으고 있는 중이에요.  완전 빠졌거든요
<Mittens> 멋집니다. 피아노 솔로 좋아하신다면.. 조지 윈스톤.. 그런 스탈도 포함인지요
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 학창시절을 조지 윈스턴이랑 보냈죠
<Mittens> 캬~ 거기서 통하네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 특히, 조지윈스턴 4계절은 거의 대부분 다 직접 칠 수 있어요
<Mittens> 갠적으로 "플레인스" 와 인연을 맺었던..
<Mittens> 대단하십니다 0.0
<ircCloud^Seony> 플레인스는 비교적 최신 앨범이죠... 저는 발라드 앤 블루스라는 1972년에 나온 앨범부터 들었어요
<Mittens> 우와~
<ircCloud^Seony> 참고로, 조지윈스턴 앨범도 전부 다 씨디로 있습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 발라드 앤 블루스는 테크닉이 어려워서 연주는 못해요.  어차피 당시에 제가 조지 윈스턴 들을 때는 악보로 나오지도 않았었구요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 조지윈스턴 때문인지는 몰라도, 피아노가 메인인 음악은 질려서 지금은 잘 안들어요
<Mittens> ^-^ 저는 드라마도 못 보고 좀 독특하게 예민한데가 있어서 모던 찬송가나 인디 찬송가, 인스트러멘털(피아노솔로나 다른 악기 연주), 뉴 에이지, 라운지/칠아웃 배경뮤직, 명상뮤직을 듣죠
<Mittens> 그렇군요 서니님
<ircCloud^Seony> 암튼 요즘은 클래식 특히 바이올린 협주곡에 엄청 빠져삽니다.
<Mittens> 바이올린 협주곡은 아직 제대로 못 접해봤네요
<Mittens> 한번 들어봐야겠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 바이올린 협주곡 가장 유명하다면 유명한 게 바로 비발디의 사계
<Mittens> 오라잇 그것부터 듣겠습니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 링크 하나 드릴께요
<ircCloud^Seony> 쉽게 접하시라는 의미에서 이걸...
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjH00fwZMQA
<Mittens> 예 감사합니다. 제가 드린 링크들으시면서 심한 졸리움이 몰려오셨겠어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤비메탈을 광적으로 좋아하던터러 아무래도 그런 음악은 한 20초 들으면 졸리더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 제 온라인 크리스챤 친구들과 서로 막 감동하면서 들어서 서니님한테도 드렸지 뭐에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 위에 드린 링크 한 번 보세요
<Mittens> 그렇죠 그렇죠 이해합니다 xD
<ircCloud^Seony> 3분 14초짜리라 짧습니다
<Mittens> The video you have requested has not been rated and may contain content intended for mature audiences.
<Mittens> Learn more about partner ratings.
<Mittens> 아니 로긴을 하게 만드는 링크네요!
<Mittens> 잠시만요
<Mittens> 서니님
<Mittens> 로긴 필요없는 링크는 없을까요 ㅠㅠ
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그럼 잠시만요.  네이버에서 찾아드리죠
<Mittens> *꾸벅* (___)
<ircCloud^Seony> http://tv.naver.com/v/259044
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 이건 미국에서 안나오네요
<Mittens> According to the request of the right holder,
<Mittens> the clip is not available in your country.
<Mittens> 음..
<ircCloud^Seony> http://tvn.tving.com/tvn/vod/view/42914
<ircCloud^Seony> 이건 나오네요
<Mittens> 뭔가 방해하네요
<Mittens> xD
<ircCloud^Seony> 광고 하나 나올 거에요
<Mittens> 됍니다
<Mittens> 이럴수가
<Mittens> 재생이 금방 멈추네요
<Mittens> 악령이 방해하나요, 바이올린 연주를 못듣게 하는
<ircCloud^Seony> 네이버 쪽 서버랑 접속이 원할하지 않나보군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 나중에 기회되시면 유튜브 로그인하셔서 처음 드린 링크로 보세요
<Mittens> 제가 로긴해서 보겠습니다 오기가 생기네요
<Mittens> 듣고 있어요 ^____________^
<ircCloud^Seony> :)
<Mittens> 아~ 이곡
<ircCloud^Seony> 링크 드린 그 곡은 비발디 사계에서 겨울 1악장이거든요
<Mittens> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 개인적으로는 여름이랑 겨울이 가장 좋더라구요
<Mittens> 근데 왜 겨울 주신건가요
<Mittens> 하하핫
<Mittens> 아
<Mittens> 잘못 읽었어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤비메탈 리스너로서는 사실 여름 3악장이 가장 좋은데, 저 방송에서 비발디 연주한 건 저거 하나 밖에 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 서니님, 큰일인데요. 빠질만한데요. 요즘 클래시컬이 자꾸 좋아져서.. 운전하면서 컨템포리 찬송가에서 클래시컬을 듣는중
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럼 하나 더 추천해드리죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 파가니니 카프리제
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVrkc6zRzEE
<Mittens> 근데 뭐가 큰일이냐면요. 왠지 좋은 음향시스템이 막 사고 싶어질것 같은 느낌적인 느낌
<Mittens> 헤드폰이라도 하나 좋은거 구입하겠네요.
<razGon_HOTHOT> 오전은 바빠서 인제 밥먹습니다.  맛점요.
<Mittens> 또 12시간 정도 걸려 구입할듯요.
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎ 음향기기 입덕은 가산 탕진의 지름길입니다
<Mittens> 긍까 말이죠!
<Mittens> 안해야지.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그냥 적당한 수준에서 구입하세요...
<autowiz> 가산탕진은 아니라도 한두달 월급 금방 날리지요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 네. 살 목록이 산더미에요. 이미.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래서 저는 그냥 컴퓨터용 스피커만 괜찮은거 하나 구입하고 아예 손 안댔어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 공부 좀 해보니까, 스피커 큰거 산다고 다 좋은게 아니더라구요
<Mittens> 헤드폰은요?
<autowiz> 제가 자리에 스피커가 없어서 , 5천원 짜리 스피커라도 하나 있으면 좋겠다 싶은데 , 다나와 보다보면 2만원 5만원 10만원 가다가 fiber 가다가 amp 올리고
<autowiz> 200찍고
<autowiz> 5.1 채널 빵빵하게 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤드폰은, 역시 공부를 좀 해봤는데요, 아무리 좋은걸 구입해도 스피커를 따라갈 수 없다더라구요... 그래서 걍 가격대비 성능 좋은 걸로 하나만 사서 쓰는 중입니다
<Mittens> 200 만원요? 우왕..
<autowiz> 개인적으로 노이즈 캔슬링? 캔슬러? 있는걸 한번 직접 써보고싶은데 좀 비싸서 참고 있습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 공부한 결과를 좀 공유해드리자면,
<ircCloud^Seony> 책상에 올려놓고 쓸 스피커라면,
<ircCloud^Seony> AudeoEngine A2+
<autowiz> 서버실 같은곳 들어가도 사람목소리는 잘들리고 소음은 잡아준다는데 직접 안써봐서 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 거실에 놓고 멀리서 들을 거라면 AudioEngine A5+
<Mittens> 전 스피커는 관심 없음요
<Mittens> (룸메들과 살아서요 ㅠㅠ)
<ircCloud^Seony> 아. 그러면 헤드폰이 중요하겠군요...
<Mittens> 아직* 관심 없음요
<ircCloud^Seony> 노이즈캔슬링 키면 묘한 주파수가 나오는데 그게 싫어서 전 안씁니다
<Mittens> 매력이 있습니다 클래시컬이
<ircCloud^Seony> 제가 게임할 때 쓰는 게임용 무선 헤드셋에 그 기능이 있는데 좀 위험하기도 하고 해서 안써요
<autowiz> 하긴 주위 소리를 잘 못들을때가 있다지요
<Mittens> 음, 저 그런 주파수에 민감한데 미리 알아서 다행이네요
<autowiz> 저도 나름 귀가 좀 예민한편이라
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 주위 소리 못듣는게 은근 위험한 일이거든요
<autowiz> 고주파같은거 남들보다 조금더 많이 듣더라구요
<Mittens> 안녕하세요 어토위즈님
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 이것도 쉽게 접할만한 곡입니다.  차르다시 라고 하는 곡인데, 헨리가 연주했어요.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dM_5cDcqg40
<Mittens> 음 이친구는
<Mittens> 연예인인것 같은데
<autowiz> 네~ 안녕하세요 어토위즈 입니다 ㅎㅎ  오즈라고도 하지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> Mittens: 아까도 연예인이었어요.  아이돌 가수
<ircCloud^Seony> 차르다시 연주하는 헨리를 모르시다니...
<Mittens> 오즈님 반갑습니다 잘 부탁드려요
<autowiz> 네 반갑습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 슈퍼쥬니어 헨리는 미국 살고 헤비메탈만 듣는 저도 아는데 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 저는 가끔 서민갑부랑 미운 오리새끼? 밖에 못봐서요
<Mittens> 미운 우리 새끼인가봐요
<ircCloud^Seony> 차르다시 연주는 헨리가 좀 감수성을 자극하게 하는거 같아서 좋아요
<Mittens> 그것도 중간 중간 몇 에피소드만 못봐서 말이죠.
<Mittens> 참 대단한 친구들이네요
<autowiz> 가끔 정말 열심히 사는거 같다는 연예인들이 있더라구요.
<autowiz> 보통 악기를 잘 다루거나 그런 사람 보면 저도 좀 그래보고 싶어요~ ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 한국 문화를 좀 더 접해야겠다는 생각이 드네요.
<Mittens> 으허.. 저는 악기는 꿈도 못 꾸고.. 노래좀 보통사람만큼만이라도 잘 불러봤음 좋겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 음치여서... 울면서 기도했답니다. 음치만 면하게 해주세요...
<Mittens> xD
<Mittens> 서니님, 제가 피아노 한곡을 제대로 매스터링 할수 있다면 드뷔시의 '달빛'을 쳐보고 싶어요. ㅠㅠ
<Mittens> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlvUepMa31o
<Mittens> ^ Debussy Clair De Lune
<Mittens> 서니님은 가능할듯!!!
<Mittens> 글고 전 슈퍼 쥬니어 들어는 봤는데 희철이란 사람빼고 암도 몰라요...
<Mittens> 그 친구들이 뭘 불렀는지.
<ircCloud^Seony> 달빛 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 한국인들은 뭐라고 표현해요?
<Mittens> "달의 빛"?
<ircCloud^Seony> 달빛이라고 해요
<Mittens> 깜짝 놀랬네요 웃으셔서 gg
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 더 멋진 곡들이 많지만 일단 "달" 이 주제가 된 곡들이 좋아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 뭐 웃는데 의미가 있었떤 건 아니에요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 암비안스 뮤직중 예를 들어 이런거 =>  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJLz9gRuyXw
<Mittens> 문글로우 (Moonglow) 라고, 매력적이에요, 너무 심심하지 않으면서
<Mittens> 근데 헤비메탈 들으실 정도면 ㅠㅠ. 제 룸메중 하나가 아침을 헤비 메탈로 시작했죠.
<Mittens> 노랜지 괴성인지 의아했지만 뭔가 카타르시스가 었었던 모양.
<ircCloud^Seony> 한 번 들어보겠습니다
<Mittens> "그냥 귀가 간지럽다 말았다" 란 느낌이 오실것 같군요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 제 취향은 아니네요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 일단 저는 헤비 메탈 음악같은걸 듣게 되면 몸이 아픔니다
<Mittens> 제 취향을 떠나서 몸이 받지 않죠!
<ircCloud^Seony> 그건 처음부터 너무 쎈거 들으셔서 그래요
<Mittens> xD
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤비메탈 듣는 사람들이 메탈을 좋아하는 이유는,
<Mittens> 가사도 안돼요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 그 연주에서 나오는 각각의 악기가 연주하는 것들을 개별적으로 듣기 때문에 그렇거든요...
<Mittens> 아항!
<ircCloud^Seony> 헤비메탈 밴드들 중에서도 엘리트들이 모인 밴드도 있거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 밴드 전원이 버클리 음대, 줄리어드 음대를 나왔거나
<ircCloud^Seony> 심지어 버클리 교수를 하던 사람도 있고
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런 밴드들이 연주하는 곡은 보컬 노래나 가사나 연주 모두 헤비메탈 문외하신 분들이 들어도 문제 없는 노래 들이죠...
<Mittens> 우왕
<Mittens> 저는 기존 팝 뮤직도 잘 못듣는데요
<Mittens> 케이팝도 못듣는 이유
<ircCloud^Seony> 아 그래요? 그러면 메탈음악은 듣지마세요
<Mittens> 넵
<Mittens> 예전에는 가능했는데 나이들면서 더 가리게 돼네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 어릴 때는 데쓰 메탈 같은거 들었는데 나이 먹으면서 그런건 안들어요 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 으ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 블루스 한 번 들어보세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 굉장히 마음이 편안해집니다
<ircCloud^Seony> 하나 추천해드릴게요
<Mittens> 으음...
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6k8yCPpwxg
<ircCloud^Seony> 개인적으로 굉장히 좋아하는 곡입니다
<Mittens> 불안합니다. 친한 친구들도 음악 링크 보내는거 포기했거든요.
<Mittens> 일단 들어볼게요
<Mittens> 아항 이런 이런 부류는 라운지 뮤직에 속한다 해도 무리가 없어서
<ircCloud^Seony> 이런 장르를 블루스 라고 합니다
<Mittens> 보싸노바 같은 비트도 즐겨 듣고요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 현대 대중가요의 시초라고 해요
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국의 수많은 가수들이 블루스에 영향을 받아서 음악을 하기 시작했다고도 하구요
<Mittens> 제 취향은 딱히 아니지만 가끔 듣기에 무리가 없네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저는 처음에 이거 듣고 잠을 못잤는데요 ㅋㅋ
<Mittens> 은근한 매력이 있는데.. 약간 센슈얼 해서
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 암튼 저는 일단 현재로서는 클래식, 특히 바이올린에 정착했습니다.  제가 좋아하는 헤비메탈 밴드들 앨범 새로 나오기 전까진 계속 이것만 들을 거 같아요
<Mittens> 전 오늘 제 메인 챗에서 친구들이랑 그 얘기 했거든요, 나중에 뉴에이지 뮤직 만들자고
<autowiz> 아이돌 가수 데뷔 하시는건가요? ^^
<Mittens> sensualism 최대한 빼고 아름답게 ~
<Mittens> vocal 은 별로 없구요
<ircCloud^Seony> 시크릿 가든 같은 음악 좋아하시겠군요
<Mittens> 그 뭬야.. healing frequency 뮤직이라고 특수 hertz를 음악에 embed 시켜 명상 뮤직 만들거든요
<Mittens> 그게 뭐에요? 시크릿 가든.
<ircCloud^Seony> 시크릿 가든을 모르시는군요
<ircCloud^Seony> 링크 하나 드릴께요
<ircCloud^Seony> 분명 좋아하실 겁니다
<ircCloud^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHVutIfa150
<ircCloud^Seony> 나름 뉴에이지의 거장인데
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘은 신보 안나오는거 같네요
<Mittens> 음...
<Mittens> 뉴에이지고 듣기 부드럽다고 다 좋아하진 않구요..
<ircCloud^Seony> 앨범을 구입하신다면, Dreamcatcher라는 앨범 강추합니다.  유튜브에서 하나씩 다 들어보세요...
<Mittens> 이런 느낌은 좀 올드해서요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런가요?
<Mittens> 모던함이 좀 있는, synthesizer? 느낌이 있는걸 좋아한다고 해야돼나..
<Mittens> 오늘 저희끼리 사고싶다고 한거:
<Mittens> https://www.amazon.com/BOSS-Audio-RC-505-Boss-Station/dp/B00C6YAX6E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1502082543&sr=8-1&keywords=loop+station
<Mittens> 비트박서들 사이에서 많이들 쓰는 LOOP STATION
<ircCloud^Seony> 아... 좀 뭐랄까... 일렉트로닉 음악하는 장비군요...
<Mittens> 그렇죠 예를 들어 제가 링크한 노래중 두번째 가 크리스챤 소프트 버젼의 데프트 펑크
<ircCloud^Seony> 개인적으로 일렉트로니카 계열 음악을 너무나도 싫어해서... 저는 사람이 직접 악기를 연주해야 음악이라고 생각하다보니... 뭐 취향 차이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 그렇죠 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 저는 일단 음악을 들을때 인스트러멘털 하나 하나 분리해서 느끼는걸 싫어라 하고.. 그 형성돼는 전체 분위기를 즐기는걸 좋아하는것 같아요. 아무래도 음악적으로 아마츄어인 부분도 있고.. 취향의 문제이기도 하고..
<razGon_HOTHOT> 날이 더워서 정신이 없네요.
<razGon_HOTHOT> 아....
<ircCloud^Seony> 많이 더운가보군요...
<autowiz> 기본적으로는 한국에서 제일 더운곳이니 무지막지하게 더울거같습니다. 특히나 요즘 폭염 특보더라구요 아래쪽이
<autowiz> 폭염 경보
<ircCloud^Seony> 헐 폭염...
<ircCloud^Seony> 한국에 살 때 날씨 더운거 상상하면 끔찍하군요...
<autowiz> 사람들이 하와이가 더 더울거라고 생각하지만 오산이겠지요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 요즘 여기는 밤에 선풍기 틀면 추워요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 ~
<bridgebot3> <draco> 하와이 오늘 날시 24~29도군요. 서울은 25-33
<soyeomul> 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 다들 더운데 잘 지내시나요 오늘 입추네요 한국은
<soyeomul> 기념으로 소낙비가 션하게 내렸어요 경북 울진
<soyeomul> 하지만 다시 맴맴맴 무더운..
<soyeomul> 아후 저녁 소여물 주러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 모두들 즐거운 오후 보내세요~
<Mittens> 우왕
<Mittens> 오셨다 금방 가셨네
<samahui_lab> 오늘은 입추 입니다...
<samahui_lab> 이제 가을 ㅋ
<samahui_lab> 말복이 11일인데... 입추라니... 절기달력이 이상하네요
<samahui_lab> 일년중 가장 더운 계절은... 이라고 시험나오면 앞으로는 가을이라고 쓰라고 가르쳐야겠네요.
<razGon_HOTHOT> 작년 하와이의 여름은 정말 환상이였습니다.
<razGon_HOTHOT> 한국이 가장 더울때가서. 진짜 멋진 피서 햇습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 그때 오셨을 때 날씨가 참 좋았죠
<razGon_HOTHOT> 제주도도 시원한데. 햇볕이 장난아니라서..ㄷㄷ
<razGon_HOTHOT> 마눌님이 조금만 가까우면 참 좋을텐데 하더군요.ㅋ
<razGon_HOTHOT> 제주랑 하와이랑 비슷해요. 환경도 생활도 그렇구요. 앞으로 인구가 늘면 어떻게 되겟구나의 생각도 그렇구요.
<bridgebot3> <draco> 입추라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 24절기는 행성 움직임으로 정해진거라 실제 온도랑은 거리가 멀죠. 온난화 쩌는 현대 지구는 식으려면 좀더 걸릴듯.
<razGon_HOTHOT> 너무너무 너무 더워요.
<bridgebot3> <draco> 금성 : 지구 쟤는 왜 나 따라오냐.
<razGon_HOTHOT> 제주는 덥다는 느낌보다. 내려찝니다.
<samahui_lab> 너무 더워요
<samahui_lab> 서울은 그냥 불판위 고기 신세예요
<razGon_HOTHOT> 햇볓이 지붕을 관통하는듯.
<samahui_lab> 에어컨이 있어서 행복한 중입니다
<bridgebot3> <draco> 전등 발명 = 해가 져도 일해라 에어컨 발명 = 더워도 일해라 난방기 발명 = 추워도 일해라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_HOTHOT> 인류최고의 발명품.ㅋ
<razGon_HOTHOT> 캐리어 박사가 짱!
<razGon_HOTHOT> 더울땐 캐리어가 캐리.ㅋ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 노벨평화상 감이라고들 하죠. ...노벨상은 살아있어야 주지만
<samahui_lab> 아... 에어컨을 떠나서 밖에 나갈일이 생겼네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_lab> 나중에 뵈요~
<bridgebot3> <draco> 살아서 귀환하시길
<bridgebot3> <draco> 전 어제 30분간 햇볕에 노출되었는데 아직도 두통이 있네요
<Mittens> 두통약을 드시면 좋은뎅..
<Mittens> 남자분들은 두통약 드시는걸 많이 거부감 느끼시는것 같더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> http://prod.danawa.com/info/?pcode=5235280#bookmark_product_information
<autowiz> 광축 키보드가 나오는군요 이제는
<autowiz> 허참...
<autowiz> 기발한 생각같습니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 광축은 또 뭔가요
<autowiz> 기계식 스위치에서
<autowiz> 키눌림을 감지하는부분대신 그냥 플라스틱이 들어가고
<autowiz> 키보드 PCB 에 적외선 센서를 달아놓았네요 ㅋ
<autowiz> http://iws.danawa.com/prod_img/500000/280/235/desc/prod_5235280/add_1/CK700_optical_DB01_02.jpg
<autowiz> 요즘 축 교체형 기계식 키보드도 종종 나오는데  , 수리부분에 대해서는 역발상이라 좀 별로이긴 한데 . 기본적으로 고장이 덜 나는 구조일거 같긴 합니다.
<ircCloud^Seony> 적외선 센서가 입력을 감지하는 거군요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데, 이렇게 만들면 제작단가가 엄청 쎄지지 않나요
<autowiz> 두곳만 봤는데 일단  5.5만원이네요
<samahui_lab> 역시 밖은 위험해요... 책상자리만 지키고 있어야지... 에어컨 없는 여름은 상상도 하기 싫어지네요.
<bridgebot3> <draco> 비싸봐야 정전식 무접점 보다야 싸겠죠 뭐 ㅋ
<bridgebot3> <draco> http://news.danawa.com/view?boardSeq=64&listSeq=3411270
<bridgebot3> <draco> 생각보단 제품이 여럿 있네요
<bridgebot3> <draco> @Mittens 저는 약장수(약사 아님) 아버지 아래서 자라서 약에 대한 거부감은 없는데, 간뎅이가 안좋아서 되도록 안먹습니다 ㅋ
<samahui_lab> 무접점도 저렴한거 많이 나오고 있어요
<pchero_work> 헛?
<soyeomul> ls
<soyeomul> 밤에도 살짝 덥네요
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 번역 워크샵 참여자를 모집하고 있는데 생각보다 잘 모이질 않는군요(…)
<soyeomul> 음... 일단 재미가 없거등요 아무도 안알아주고..
<soyeomul> 실은 좋은 일인데..
<soyeomul> 라고 말하는 저도 부끄럽네요
<soyeomul> 아고 내일은 소 백신접종이나 해야것어요
<soyeomul> 라고 말했지만 120마리...
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> ㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 혼자서 다 하시나요?
<soyeomul> 동네 친척 아재 한분께 도우미 요청했어요
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 그래도 쉽지 않겠네요 한명이 60마리 접종 하려면…
<soyeomul> 음... 그래도 하루거리지만 번역은 끝없는 마라톤에 인내심에..
<soyeomul> 번역보다는 괜찮아요~
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 음…ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 둘 다 주기적으로 해줘야 하는건 같지 않으려나요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그래도 백신접종은 6개월 주기로 좀 길어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 번역으로 자원봉사 하시는 분들 존경합니다
<soyeomul> 이맥스도 최근.. 그놈 처럼 po 파일 같은거로 해서 다국어 번역 플젝을 시도하려는 움직임이 있더라구요
<soyeomul> emacs-devel 에서 논의중인걸 봤어요
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 그럼 원래 인터페이스가 영어로만 나왔었나요?
<soyeomul> 넵;
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 오 그렇군요…
<soyeomul> 그 어데더라.. 과거에 프비에서는..
<soyeomul> 카이슈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 프비에서는.. 문서팀이
<soyeomul> 일반 포트(일반 응용프로그램 패키징 하는 팀)팀 보다
<soyeomul> 더 실력이 월등하다고 얘기하는걸 들은거 같아요
<soyeomul> 문서팀이 장난아니게 어렵다고 하더라구요 이유가..
<soyeomul> 각 작동원리를 다 꿰뚫고 있어야 그걸 문서로 표현할 수 있으니..
<soyeomul> 그래서 src 커미터들이 문서팀을 겸했었는데..
<soyeomul> 지금은 모르겠어요
<soyeomul> 하여간 문서팀/번역팀 만세입니다!
<soyeomul> 존경받아야 할 분들...
<soyeomul> 잠이나.. 자러 가야것어요 내일 소 120마리와 씨름하려면..
<soyeomul> 회장님 수고하세요~
<soyeomul> 이만 꾸벅~
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 안녕히 주무셔요 :slightly_smiling_face:
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-08
<bridgebot3> <draco> 굿모닝
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 트랙볼 마우스 하나 사달래서, 이번에는 켄싱턴 엑스퍼트를 샀는데, 집에 있는 켄싱턴 슬림블레이드하고는 미묘하게 달라서 고민되는군요...
<Mittens> 안녕하세요! 친구들이 말하길, 왜 2년이 걸리냐, 만들어진 봇이 있는데.. 호스팅하는것만 조금 까다롭다고 해서 신났습니다!
<Mittens> 이미 만들어진 영한봇*
<samahui_WS> away from keyboard
<samahui_WS> 하시더니 아예 나가셨군요
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 임수 안녕~~
<samahui_WS> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_WS> 오랜만에 뵙네요
<imsu> autowiz, samahui_WS 안녕하세요 ^^
<imsu> 여름 휴가는 잘들 지내고 계십니깡 ㅋ ㅋ
<autowiz> 더운날씨에 잘 지내고 있지? ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 찌지봉
<autowiz> 휴가가 뭐임? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 휴가 밀려서 이번주말에가요
<samahui_WS> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 휴가가 뭔가요~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 뭐죠 이분들 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 휴가는 판타지 영화에서나 나오는 고대의 유물입니다 ㅋ
<autowiz> ㅋㅋ 나는 예전부터 사람많은거 싫어해서 휴가성수기는 어지간하면 피하고 싶어서
<samahui_WS> 정시퇴근과 시슷한 거군요
<samahui_WS> ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 얼마전에 클런치 모드인가 ?  게임게발자 죽은거 관련해서 회사 책임 있다고 나왔다는거 같던데요
<samahui_WS> 저도 예전에 성수기 피하려고 늦여름... 거의 가을 다되서 간적이 있는데... 그 시기가 되면 물차거운게 문제가 아니라 이상한 벌레들과 해파리 때문에 바다를 못들어가는거더군요 ㅜㅜ 바다가서 구경만하고 왔었네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 산재 판정 받은 거 같더라구요
<autowiz> 아우 정말 그정도면 흐어... 너무 힘들듯 합니다.
<samahui_WS> 네
<samahui_WS> 그정도로 시키는 곳은 게임 개발사 뿐이죠... 라고 둘러대야죠.
<autowiz> 으허허허~
<autowiz> 저도 뭐 저희 제품 코어는 혼자 짜고 있지만서두
<autowiz> 그래도 힘든데요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 저희 쪽은 연구소는 출퇴근 자율이라고 쓰고 일있으면 일은 해놓고 가자인데... 일은 언제나 계속있다.. 입니다.
<autowiz> 몸관리해가면서 일하긴 하는데 스트레스는 많이 받고 아흑 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 그렇지요 일은 항상 있더라구요 .  저 대리 때 우리 이사님이 하신 말씀중에 그런말 이 있었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 일은 항상 ~ 항상항상 있다고. ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 그중에 우선순위 높은거부터 가능한 빨리 하는 수 밖에 없다고.
<imsu> autowiz: 해외 직구 해보셨습니까?zz
<autowiz> 그런데 제가 보기에는 두 , 세명 이서 하지 않는한 , 별 도리가 없어서 결국 뭐 빵꾸 나는 거지요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 요즘은 뭐 대행사이트 많아서
<autowiz> 굳이 직접 사야할 경우가 있나?
<autowiz> 우분투 가방 살때는 케노니컬 홈페이지에서 직접 사긴 했지
<imsu> 전 한번도 해 본적이 없어서.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 3~4번 사본거 같긴해
<imsu> 아마존 킨들 써보신 분 있을까요?
<autowiz> 영어 주소 출력해주는 사이트도 생겼던데 정부에서
<imsu> 예전에 한번 본거 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz> 주소 이름 들어가고 , 카드 결제만 되면 문제없음 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 전 닌텐도 스위치 살때 대행해봤는데... 말이 대행이지 그냥 옥션에 올라온 판매 통한거라... 그냥 결제하고 기다리다 받는게 다였어요
<samahui_WS> 그밖에는 그냥 외국에 나간 애들에게 부탁해서 받았습니다. 그게 속편하더라고요
<imsu> 흠흠
<imsu> 옥션으로 보니까 배송비까지하면 40만원 넘게 들더라구요 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 넘나 비싸 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<samahui_WS> 근대 그가격이면 직구해도 결국 관세 붙는거면 배송비까지해서 거기서 거기에요
<samahui_WS> 귀찮고 불안한거 피하려면 그냥 돈 좀 더 쓰는게 답입니다
<imsu> 그럴까요?
<imsu> 11번가는 배송비 포함 50만원 .........
<autowiz> 킨들 이 테블릿 같은건가?
<imsu> 전자책 리더기요
<samahui_WS> 근데 ... 제가 전자책 리더기 몇 대 써봤는데요... 특별히 그 제품에서만 나오는 컨탠츠가 있는게 아니라면
<samahui_WS> 튼튼하고 저렴한거 사세요
<samahui_WS> 생각보다 고장이 잘나요... 특히 액정깨짐...
<autowiz> 15만원 짜리 저런건 구형 모델인가?
<samahui_WS> 이동하며 보다가 분실도 많고... 책이나 짐사이 넣어놓고 가방매고 다니다가 액정깨지고...
<imsu> 잘쓰던 리디북스 특별히 충격을 준적도 없는데 갑자기 액정이 나가서리 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<samahui_WS> 제가 잘쓰던 crema 신형도 그렇게 나갔어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 어느날 책읽다가 잠시 놔두고 밥먹고 와서 켰더니 보던 페이지 그대로 고정.... 넘어가질 않아요.. 다운되었나 했더니 액정이 깨진거더라고요
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<imsu> 유리액정이라는게 실감나는군요 ㅠ
<samahui_WS> 그래도 전 원래 독서는 그 책장 넘기는 느낌까지 좋아해서 전자책은 안볼꺼임 이라고 생각하다가 선물받아서 써보고는... 불끄고 볼수도 있고 이동하면서나 펼쳐놓기 힘든 상황등에서 쉽게 한손에 들고 볼 수 있다는 점에서 푹 전자책에 빠졌어요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> 거기다 신형들은 생각보다 터치시 재질이 책표면 만지는 듯한 질감을 잘 표현해 놨더라고요
<imsu> 현재 어떤거 사용하시나요?
<samahui_WS> 아무튼 ... 그래서 열심히 독서했는데... 저리 갑자기 확 깨지고 또 잊어버리고 다시 또 깨지고... 이러니 다시는 사기 힘드네요.
<samahui_WS> 마지막이 crema였어요
<imsu> 아..  ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 버리셨구나 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_WS> 깨지고 이제는 그냥 아이패드로 봐요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 책은 들고다니는 맛이 있어야지요~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저는 종이책이 좋습니다. ㅎㅎ
<samahui_WS> 저도 그랬었는데... 딱 한손에 들어가는 이북리더 들고 다니면서 시도때도 없이 어둡건 밝건 볼 수 있다는 점에서 넘어가게 됩니다 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 안타까운건.... 라면 끓어고 냄비받침으로 활용은 못해요
<samahui_WS> 아! 이제 고장난 놈은 그리 활용도 해봐야겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 후기 보니까 확실히 아마존게 제일 잘보이는거 같은데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 한번 질러볼까나~~
<samahui_WS> 마음에 드셨으면 지르세요~
<samahui_WS> 항상 이야기 하는거지만 지르고 후회하는게 지를껄 하고 후회하는것보다 났습니다
<samahui_WS> 물론 후회없이 만족하면 좋은거라는거~
<imsu> 12개월 무이자 할부라는 말에 마음이.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> reboot
<ircCloud^Seony> 맥에 외장하드에다 윈도우 깔아서 굴릴랬더니 쉽지않네요...
<samahui_WS> 무이자 할부라 부담없이 지르시는 겁니다.. 지르고...할부 기간중 파손이나 분실만 안하면 됩니다 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> 맥 외장하드에 윈도우 깔아서 굴리는건... 그냥 외장하드를 다른 컴에 꽂고 윈도우 깔아서 외장 하드로 맥에서 부팅만 하면 쉽게 되지 않을까요?
<samahui_WS> 윈10이 외장하드에 설치가 잘되는 편이고 부팅도 잘되는 편이라 또 장치 바뀌어도 인증빼고는 문제없자나요...거의
<ircCloud^Seony> 보통 윈도우가, 드라이버 때문에 다른 피씨에다 꼽아도 작동 잘 안되지 않나요?
<samahui_WS> 윈도우10은 아니던데요
<ircCloud^Seony> 음... 그러면 시도는 해봐야겠네요
<samahui_WS> 새로 옮기면 드라이버 부터 잡아서.. 안잡히면 기본으로 잡고.. 작동 자체 문제는 없어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 시도해보는 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> hdd 컨트롤러 드라이버 때문인데
<autowiz> 그거 지원해주는 툴이 있습니다.
<autowiz> hdd 이외에는 , 윈7 이상이면 대부분 잘 잡히더라구요.
<samahui_WS> 부트캠프 같은거 말고 걍 외장에 윈도우 설치하고 싶으신거 같은데요
<samahui_WS> 윈도우7도 시스템 확 바뀌면 블루스크린부터 뛰어서 좀 그랬는데 확실히 10은 그냥 옮기면 옮기는대로... 인증빼고는 다 잡히니 편하기는 하더군요... 물론 전 데탑하나빼고 쓰지 않지만요
<ircCloud^Seony> 부팅이 안되네요.  아마도 맥의 부팅 과정 중에서 뭔가를 체크하는 게 있는거 같네요...
<autowiz> 블루 스크린인가요? 아니면 다른 문제가 있나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> winload.efi 라는 파일을 읽지못한다는 메시지만 쓰는데, 제 생각엔 efi 부팅파일이 무조건 메인 저장장치의 efi 파티션에 있어야만 하는 것으로 추측되네요
<samahui_WS> 옵션키 눌러서 부팅 선택해서 안되나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 선택은 됩니다. 그런데 엔터키 치자마자 바로 메시지 떠요.
<ircCloud^Seony> 윈도우 설치 루틴 자체가 거부당한 거라고 하네요...
<autowiz> 윈도우는 뭐 예전부터 뻘짓을 좀 해놔서리 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_WS> https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1721?locale=en_US&viewlocale=ko_KR
<ircCloud^Seony> refind로 재시도 해봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 지름신!!!zz
<samahui_WS> 지름은 진리요~ 축복임!!! 이라고 바람 넣고 싶네요 ㅋ
<samahui_WS> afk
<autowiz> 지름신 이름이 zz 군요 ㅋㅋ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 지름신도 돈을 마련할 희망이라도 있어야 소환가능 하더군요. ㅋ
<autowiz> 네 조금은 여유가 있을때 라야 가능하지요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_JJ> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-09
<bridgebot3> <draco> 굿모닝
<razGon_JJ> 모닝요
<razGon_JJ> 제주는 비와서 시원해졋습니다.
<razGon_JJ> 의식이 조금 돌아오네요
<samahui_lab> 서울도 어제보다는 더위가 좀 식은 아침입니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 안녕하새요
<samahui_lab> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 비가 옵니다
<soyeomul> 다들 잘 지내고 계신지요~
<soyeomul> 어뜨 서니님 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> 우왕 소영물님
<Mittens> 서니님 안녕하세요
<Mittens> 시간이 많이 늦어서 곤약 라면 먹고 있어요
<Mittens> 좋은 하루 돼세요 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 미튼스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 그곳은 오후 9시 55분인가바요 곧 주무실 시간인가요
<Mittens> 아뇽
<Mittens> 새벽 3시쯤에 자지 않을까 싶네요 내일 클라이언트 오후 늦게 있거든요
<soyeomul> 아... 손님이 클라이언트라고 하나보네요
<soyeomul> 미국 사는 분 같이 느껴지네요
<Mittens> 넵
<Mittens> 시애틀에 살고 있어요
<Mittens> 헤어 네일 말고
<Mittens> 화장쪽 전문으로
<Mittens> 작게 숍을 합니다~
<soyeomul> 와
<Mittens> 돈 열심히 모아서
<Mittens> 땅 보고 있어요. 거기다 채식 위주 커뮤니티 그룹홈 만들려구요
<Mittens> 채식하시는 스님들이랑 산적이 있어서 그런데 관심이 많아요
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 채식만 하시면 쓰러지실텐데..
<Mittens> 넵 그래서 소여물님이 정감이 가데요, 이름부터 ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 소는 채식동물이라 풀을 좋아한다지만 사람은........
<Mittens> 아직은 생선 해산물 다 못 끊었어요
<Mittens> 전 룸메가 비건이라 생선 먹을때마다 잔소리를 해서.. 뭐 나중에 끊을수도 있고요
<soyeomul> 끊으면 진짜 쓰러지실텐데 걱정이네요~
<Mittens> 아뇨 전혀 그런 걱정은 없어요.
<Mittens> 그리고 전번에 아재개그는 15초 넘게 걸린게 아니고, 진짜 아시는 스님 있는지 궁금해서 여쭌거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 농담은 순간 한거고
<soyeomul> 지율스님이라고 정말 강단 있으신 분이 계셨어요.. 환경운동을 하시던 분이셨는데.. 15년도 넘었어요 만난지..
<soyeomul> 여성 스님 비구니입니다
<Mittens> 네, 인터넷으로 찾아봤었어요
<soyeomul> 어뜨
<soyeomul> 빠르시네요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 윗몸 일으키기 잘 하십니다
<soyeomul> 그 스님
<Mittens> 카오
<soyeomul> 다다다다다다다
<soyeomul> 푸샵도 잘 하시고
<Mittens> 한국인 채식자들을 만나고 싶은데 어떻게 하면 만날수 있을까요
<Mittens> 나중에 한국에 들어갔을때 모임도 갖고 교류하고 싶어요
<Mittens> 죄송합니다 제가 찾아볼려구요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ xD
<soyeomul> 스님들은 거의다 채식위주로 식사를 하시니..
<Mittens> 좋으신 비구니 스님들과 연도 맺고 싶네요
<Mittens> 저랑 사셨던 분들은 중국분들이셨는데
<Mittens> 같이 살았을때 정말 행복했어요.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<soyeomul> 임수님 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 넵!
<Mittens> 중국 스탈 채식요리는 우왕.. 엄청나게 맛있거든요.
<Mittens> 이만 저는 설겆이하러.. 총총
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 미튼스님
<imsu> soyeomul: 안녕하세요 ^^
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 임수님 오랜만입니다!
<imsu> 네넵 ㅎㅎ 무더운 여름 살아계십니까 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아 옙!
<soyeomul> 굉장히 오래전 일이나.. 혹시 여쭤바도 될런지요
<soyeomul> 아직도 이맥스 쓰고 계신지요 임수님
<soyeomul> 다다다 소여물 주러 가봅니다
<soyeomul> 수고하세요~~~
<imsu> 헙.. ㅋㅋㅋ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 한국은 직접 요리한것만 먹지 않는 이상 비건이 거의 불가능하다고 들었는데요. 고기 기반 국물이나 조미료를 많이 써서.
<bridgebot3> <draco> 음 파이어폭스 55 버전 써보니 정말 빠르군요.
<bridgebot3> <draco> ...그런데 안드로이드 파폭은 여전히 느림 -_-
<imsu> lexlove: 안녕하세요~~^^
<lexlove> imsu, 오랜만이에요.^^
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 오늘은 좀 덜더운데 습하네요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 야근듕
<bridgebot3> <draco> 굿모닝
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-10
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove> 수영 강사선생님이 바뀌었는데 저보고 잘한다고 칭찬해주셨어요.^^
<lexlove> 그전 강사샘은 칭찬은 안하고 지적만 하시는 분이셨는데 칭찬을 해주시니 좋으면서도 어색했어요.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 책 보며 주식자동매매프로그램 만느는 중입니다
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5CA6LCsd/%EC%9D%B4%EB%AF%B8%EC%A7%80%201.gif
<HolyKnight> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/smxMZYba/%EC%9D%B4%EB%AF%B8%EC%A7%80%202.gif
<lexlove> HolyKnight, 안녕하세요.
<lexlove> 제 컴퓨터에서는 URL 클릭하면 아무 반응을 안해요.ㅠㅠ 익스플로러의 문제인거 같아요.
<lexlove> 그래서 복사 후에 크롬에 붙여넣기 해서 보고 있어요.
<HolyKnight> 아 그래요?
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ 알겠습니다
<lexlove> 봤어요. 홀리님
<lexlove> 화면이 낯이 익네요. 비주얼베이직으로 만드는건가요?
<HolyKnight> 비주얼 씨썁입니다
<lexlove> 앗...ㅎㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 툴은 비주얼 스튜디오 2017입니다
<lexlove> 저도 공부를 해야하는데 마음만 있네요.ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 어제는 그래픽카드 고장으로 하루종일 오프라인이었네요 ㅜㅜ
<lexlove> 그럼 그래픽 카드 새로 사신거에요?
<lexlove> jason_KR, 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> 종은 아침입니다. ^^ 수도권 지역엔 아침에 비가 조금 왔어요.
<lexlove> 광양시는 어제 오후에 조금 내렸고 오늘은 흐리기만 하네요.
<lexlove> 이번 주 토요일에 휴가 떠나는데 비가 온다네요. ㅠㅠ
<samahui_lab> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안뇽하세요~
<soyeomul> 녕
<soyeomul> 비가 억수로 쏟아지더이다
<soyeomul> 소여물 겨우 주고 와서.. 씻고 쉽니다.. 시골은 비가오면 쉽니다...
<lexlove> 비가 오면 좋은 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 어뜨 렉스러브님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넵 비가오면 조아요...
<autowiz> 새로 사지는 못하고 안쓰는 컴에서 때왔습니다 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아 다른 대화중이셨구나..
<soyeomul> 전 잠시..
<lexlove> autowiz, 집 컴터 중 한대가 글픽카드 오류인거 같은데 내버려두고 있어요.ㅋㅋ
<lexlove> soyeomul^^, 아닙니다.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 소여물님 안녕하세요~ ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아침 뉴스를 보니 강원도랑 어디는 비가 많이 올거라고 하더라구요
<autowiz> 다행입니다.
<lexlove> 여기는 가뭄이에요. 광양시에 크게 3개의 계곡이 있어요. 옥룡계곡, 봉강계곡, 어치계곡! 가물어서 물이 없다네요.
<autowiz> 참 전세계 적으로 홍수에 가뭄에 난리입니다 ㅜㅜ
<lex_work> 인터넷이 잠시 끊겼었나봐요.
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<autowiz> 임수 안녕~ ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> 임수다
<bridgebot3> <draco> 어제만 해도 미세먼지 기준치 초과더니...오늘은 비와서 깨끗하네요. 에휴
<bridgebot3> <draco> 우리나라 환경은 참 ...
<soyeomul> 단발머리!
<soyeomul> 조으네요
<soyeomul> 택시운전사 천만 갔으면 좋겠네요~
<soyeomul> "택시운전사 (OST) 단발머리(1980) - 조용필 -" 3분 49초
<soyeomul> 아주아주 머찌입니다.. 당시 송강호 중2, 유해진 국민학생
<soyeomul> 전 3살
<soyeomul> 서울 월드컵경기장에 혹시 영화관 있나요?
<soyeomul> 나중에 서울가면 집사람과 딸래미 델꼬 한번 가보고 싶은데..
<soyeomul> 아 있네요! CGV 상암~
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~미튼스님
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 위즈님은 택시운전사 보셨나요
<soyeomul> 우리나라뿐 아니라 해외에서도 개봉하나보더이다..
<autowiz> 재미있을거같은데 아직 못봤습니다.
<autowiz> 송강호가 그걸로 상 받았다고 했던가요?
<soyeomul> 아 그렇다고 저도 좀전에 인터넷에사 봤어요
<soyeomul> 전 집사람을 꼭 꼬셔서 가보고싶어요
<soyeomul> 0310 번호판
<soyeomul> 참 극적인 번호인데..
<soyeomul> 우연치고는 좀 놀랬어요
<autowiz> 작은부분까지 신경을 썼군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아 실제로 그 번호판이었던건가요?
<soyeomul> 스포라 일단 재송합니다
<autowiz> 뭐 번호판 정도야 뭐 그냥 광고정도이지요  ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 서울 번호판에서 광주 번호판으로 옮겨 달았는데.. 그게 0310
<soyeomul> 근데 이게 참 미치도록 환장할 노릇이.. 탄핵전에 촬영이 먼저 끝났다라는 소문이 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 아고 고만 이야길 해야것어요
<soyeomul> 집사람 꼬시러 갑니다~
<Mittens> 우왕 안녕하세요 소여물님
<Mittens> 에이
<Mittens> 늦었군요.
<lex_work> 아무도 없는 사무실에서 음악을 틀어놓고 커피한잔 마시는데 참 행복합니다.^^
<Mittens> <3 <3 lex nim
<lex_work> Mittens, <3  이건 무슨 뜻이에요?
<Mittens> <3 하트 뿅뿅이요
<Mittens> 행복하다 하셔서요..
<lex_work> 아~ 하트모양이군요.ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 그런 작은 순간에서 행복감을 느끼신다는게 너무 좋아서요 <3 <3
<lex_work> 그런 작은 순간밖에 행복할 일이 없네요. 흑;;;;
<lex_work> 로또가 되는 것도 아니구요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> ♡
<Mittens> 마음이 부자시니 로또는 필요없지요.. (당첨돼면 뭐 더 좋구요!)
<Mittens> 사마휘님 *꾸벅*
<lex_work> 당첨될 일은 없습니다. 왜냐하면 로또를 사지 않기 때문이에요.ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 하하항 저도 안산지 오래됐네요
<lex_work> 확률계산 해보면 도저히 살수가 없어요.ㅋ
<Mittens> 엇뜨... 확률..
<Mittens> 오늘 커피 평소보다 많이 마셨는데... 렉스님 때문에 한잔 더 마시고 싶어지네요
<Mittens> (덕분에?)
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 좋은 핑계군요
<Mittens> 헤비 크림을 넣고..
<Mittens> 아님 라떼를 만들어 먹을까..
<Mittens> ^____^
<lex_work> 음.... 만들기 쉬운 것?
<Mittens> 넵
<lex_work> 로또 경우의 수를 구하면 1/45 + 1/44 + 1/43 + 1/42 + 1/41 + 1/40 인건가요?
<lex_work> 아니 1/45 * 1/44 * 1/43 * 1/42 * 1/41 * 1/40  이거 겠지요?
<Mittens> 전혀 모르겠네요
<Mittens> 0_0
<lex_work> 즉, 1/5,864,443,200 의 로또 당첨 확률! 맞게 계산한거 맞나요?
 * Mittens test
 * Mittens 천천히 자리를 뜸...
<lex_work> 동전의 앞면과 뒷면이 나올 경우의 수는 1/2 , 동전 두개를 던져서 나올 경우의 수는 1/2 * 1/2 = 1/4
<lex_work> 앗~
 * Mittens "좋은하루 돼세요" 인사를 하고 사라짐
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 로또 확률은 45x44x43x42x41x40 / (6x5x4x3x2x1) 입니다. 8145060
<lex_work> 아...
<lex_work> 어쩐지 숫자가 너무 많이 나온다 했네요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 경우의 수니까요. 예를 들어 1,2,3 세 숫자중 2개를 선택할 확률은 1,2 / 1,3 /2,3 3개 경우의 수가 나오죠. 3x2 / (2x1) = 3
<bridgebot3> <draco> 1,2 선택과 2,1 선택은 같으니 그만큼 경우의 숫자가 줄어들죠
<samahui_lab> 로또는... 우선 사야 당첨이라도 된다는... 구입하고 계산하세요
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 옳은 말씀이십니다.
<bridgebot3> <draco> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 그래서 로또 당첨 확률 2배로 올리는 방법은, 2배로 사는거죠
<Mittens> 그라믄 전 10장 살래요!
<Mittens> 앗싸~
<lex_work> 10배로 지출이 된다는 점도 생각하셔요.
<drake_kr> 만원은 큰데 1억은 작음
<bridgebot3> <draco> 8145060장을 사면 당첨 확률 100%. 그런데 81억원 들어감. 요즘 당첨금으로는 손해 ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_work> 남는 장사가 아니면 로또사업을 안하시겠지요.
<bridgebot3> <draco> 8145060장 사는것도 물리적으로 불가능하죠. 5게임 발급 받는데 10초 걸린다 생각해도 30명이 일주일 내내 24시간 발급 받아야 함.
<lex_work> 아이고 그것까지 계산해보셨어요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 바쁜 하루 입니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_lab> 8145060장을 샀다고 다 다른 숫자가 나오는것도 아닌게 문제죠
<samahui_lab> 그렇게 샀는데 몇장씩 겹치고 결국 당첨번호는... 그럼 정말 난감~ 하겠네요
<samahui_lab> 걍 한장사고 운은 하늘에 맡기세요
<samahui_lab> ㅋㅋ
<samahui_lab> 전 외근이라 나갑니다. 나중에 올께요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 로또 경우의 수는 1-45까지에 6자리니까, 1/45^6 일 겁니다.
<lex_work> 뭐 어찌 되었든지 당첨되기 희박하다는 뜻이겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 45에 6승이면 어마어마한 숫자죠 ㅎㅎ
<lex_work> 제 사무실에 작은 냉장고가 있는데 한약을 몇개 가져다 놨더만 누가 하나를 터서 먹고 다시 넣어두었네요. ㅡ.ㅡ  하필 터진 방향으로 놔둬서 남은 한약이 흘러내렸네요. 에잇
<lex_work> 그나마 하나만 드셨네요.ㅋ
<soyeomul> 비가 계속 오고 있어요
<soyeomul> 방금 비속을 뚫고서 소여물 주고 왔어요~
<soyeomul> 가을비인가요
<lex_work> 벌써요?
<lex_work> 여름비겠지요.ㅎ
<soyeomul> 근데 좀 서늘합니다 울진요
<soyeomul> 어머니께서 선풍기를 껐어요
<lex_work> 저는 에어컨 틀고 있어요.
<soyeomul> 음 지역마다 편차가 있나바요 날씨
<soyeomul> 어제는 대구에 있었는데.. 대구도 비가 쎄게 오더이다..
<soyeomul> 포항도..
<soyeomul> 대구에서 군위 거쳐서 영천 찍고 포항 경유하여 영덕 타고 울진 도착했어요
<soyeomul> 어제밤 새벽 아침
<soyeomul> 모든곳에서 비가 내리던...
<lex_work> 그렇군요.
<soyeomul> 렉스님 계신곳은 비가 안오나바요
<lex_work> 어제 퇴근시 몇방울 내리는 것 같더니 집까지 20분정도 거리인데 어디는 왔다가 또 어느곳은 안왔다가 집에 도착하니 비가 안와서 우산없이 들어갈 수 있었어요
<soyeomul> 움~
<soyeomul> "택시운전자, 택시아저씨, 택시기사님, 모범택시, 서울택시, 광주택시, 개인택시"
<soyeomul> "택시, 택시드라이버, 기사양반, 택배기사"
<soyeomul> "택배운전사, 택시기사, 택시운전수, 택시변호사"
<soyeomul> 영화매표소애서 저거 다 알아듣고 끊어준다고 하네요
<lex_work> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 같은거로 "택시 운전사"
<soyeomul> 저라면 송강호택시요! 라고 얘기하게 될거 같은...
<soyeomul> 저 잠시 나갔다 올께요~
<soyeomul> 렉스님과 모두들 좋은 저녁 보네세요~
<lex_work> 퇴근합니다.^^
<Galaha> Hello
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<soyeomul> 밖에서 동네친구들과 저녁을 먹고 들어왔습니다
<soyeomul> 4시간 가량 밥을 먹었네요
<soyeomul> 음료수도 마시고 간단히 약주도 마시고 이야기도 나누고
<soyeomul> 들어오니 어머니께서 춥다고 겨울 이불을 꺼내달라셨어요..
<soyeomul> 이제 울진은 가을입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-11
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 굿모닝
<lexlove> 내일 휴가 떠납니다. 비록 1박이지만요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 1박이라도 알차게 잘 보내면 되지요~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 이제까지 배운 수영을 바다에서 해보는거에요. 잘될지 궁금해요
<autowiz> rsync 에서 -v 를 주면 파일 목록도 출력되고 전송 끝났을때 통계가 나오거든요 work/Catalina/localhost/host-manager/
<autowiz> work/Catalina/localhost/manager/
<autowiz> sent 185,012,042 bytes  received 28,935 bytes  123,360,651.33 bytes/sec
<autowiz> total size is 184,868,843  speedup is 1.00
<autowiz> autowiz$
<autowiz> 이런식인데 파일목록은 안보고 통계만 보는방법 없을까요?
<soyeomul> 비가 그쳤네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 서니님~
<autowiz> 피체로 님도 안녕하세요~~
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~~ ㅎㅎㅎ :)
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ircCloud^Seony> 이브온라인에서, 지금 3억 5천주고 함선 하나 뽑았는데, 보험값만 4천8백만...
<ircCloud^Seony> 너무 비싸서 살까말까 엄청나게 고민하고 샀네요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 인제 이거 끌고 댕기면서 투자금 전부 회수해야하는데...
<ircCloud^Seony> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/bCBLMfRx/apocalyse-ni.png
<ircCloud^Seony> 이번에 뽑은거 ㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 아르마들로!!!
<pchero_work> 보는 순간 딱! 아르마딜로 생각이.. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero_work> 멋지네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그런가요? ㅎㅎ 저는 범고래 같이 생겼다고 생각했는데 역시 사람은 다 다르네요
<pchero_work> 딴딴하게 생겨서 웬만한 공격에는 안 뚫릴 것 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony> 개인이 탈 수 있는 함선 중에서는 제일 큰 함선이에요.  3km인가 아마 그럴 거에요
<pchero_work> 헐...
<pchero_work> 길이가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 네
<ircCloud^Seony> 더 큰 것도 많은데, 그건 정박을 못시켜서 개인이 타기 힘들어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 프레이터, 드레드너트, 캐피탈, 슈퍼캐피탈, 타이탄 급들이 있는데, 얘네들은 혼자 타고다니다가 동네 깡패들한테 걸리면 바로 사냥 당하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> (___)
<Mittens> hello soyeomul nim!
<soyeomul> 오 미튼스님 안녕하세요~
<Mittens> ^_^
<soyeomul> 저런 한글이 안되는군요
<soyeomul> 보이긴 합니까?
<soyeomul> 우분투에서 접속하셨나요?
<Mittens> 잘 보이고 한글 가능합니다
<soyeomul> 아하..
<soyeomul> 다행.
<Mittens> 아뇨, 메인 채널들에서 영어를 쓰다보니 바꾸기가 귀찮아 지네요
<Mittens> 으웽 룸메가 왔어요
<soyeomul> 저녁 시간인가바요
<Mittens> 나중에 봐요
<soyeomul> 한국은 아침~
<soyeomul> 네
<soyeomul> 저도 이만 백암온천갑니다~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-12
<soyeomul> 바람이 붑니다
<soyeomul> 추워요
<soyeomul> 울진입니다
<Mittens> ^_^
<soyeomul> 시애틀은 날씨가 어떤가요
<soyeomul> 덥다 춥다 시원하다 따뜻하다
<soyeomul> 모르겠다
<Mittens> 여름이 완벽하기로 소문이 자자한곳이죠
<soyeomul> 여름이 완벽하다라함은 여름이 여름답다?
<soyeomul> 고로 엄청나게 덥다라는건가요
<Mittens> 대신 여름이 아닐때 비가 잦고 우중충한 날씨가 많구요
<Mittens> 여름이 산뜻하게 따뜻하고요
<Mittens> 많이 덥지 않아요
<soyeomul> 여름이 한국의 봄이군요!
<Mittens> 아 아마 그렇게 생각하시면 맞는거 같아요!
<soyeomul> 넴~
<Mittens> 나무가 많아서 "에버그린" 주라고 불리우기도 하구요
<soyeomul> 나무
<soyeomul> 와
<Mittens> 그래서 아웃도어 액티비티을 하는 사람들이 많아요
<Mittens> 를*
<Mittens> 바이킹 하이킹
<soyeomul> ㅎ
<Mittens> 저에겐 딴 세상이라 표현이 부족합니다
<Mittens> 전 집순이라서
<soyeomul> 나무에서 게임 끝.
<Mittens> 자연러버가 많다는거죠
<Mittens> 캠핑을 좋아해요 제 클라이언트들도
<soyeomul> 시애틀이라는 동네 분위기가 막 상상이 되네요
<Mittens> 힙스터들이 많죠
<soyeomul> 힙스터는 몬가요?
<Mittens> hipster
<soyeomul> 한국엔 없는 문화라면 단어를 봐도...
<Mittens> 힙스터 ;
<Mittens> 힙스터란 1940년대 미국에서 사용하기 시작한 속어로
<Mittens> 유행등 대중의 큰 흐름을 따르지 않고 자신들만의 고유한 패션과 음악 문화를 쫓는
<Mittens> 부류를 뜻한다. 인디 영화, 인디 음악과 예술에 관심이 많으며 일반 대중과 자신들을
<Mittens> 구분하면서 지적 우월감을 표현하는 경우가 많다. 그들만의 최신 유행을 쫓는것이 그들을
<Mittens> 비판하는 일반 대중과 크게 다른 바가 없어 잦은 비판의 대상이 되기도 한다.
<Mittens> (네이버백과 출처)
<Mittens> [출처] 'HIPSTER' 힙스터가 뭐에요? 힙스터의 뜻|작성자 니키키키
<Mittens> 대학 졸업자들이 가장 많은 주중에 하나에요
<Mittens> 가방끈이 길고, 인컴도 높고 부동산도 경제 마커가 될만큼 탄탄한 도시죠
<Mittens> 그리고 비종교인, 좀 광적인 무신론자들이 특별히 많구요.
<soyeomul> 와
<Mittens> 리처드 도킨스의 팬이 많죠
<soyeomul> 문화평론가 미튼스님
<Mittens> 엇뜨...
<soyeomul> 그 리차드스톨만 행색을 처음에 상상했어여 힙스터에서
<Mittens> 전혀 아니죠..
<soyeomul> https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=%EB%A6%AC%EC%B0%A8%EB%93%9C%EC%8A%A4%ED%86%A8%EB%A7%8C&client=ubuntu&hs=jYk&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiV64ry4tDVAhXCH5QKHTbgBw0Q_AUICigB&biw=1215&bih=705
<soyeomul> 합
<Mittens> 그분은 힙스터하고는 거리가 멀구요
<Mittens> 힙스터들은 패션을 신경쓰거든요
<Mittens> 그들만의 스탈이 똭!!!!
<soyeomul> 참 어렵네요~
<Mittens> 그분은 그냥 자기 관리 않됀 평범한 프로그래머 너드의 모습입니다
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 너드
<soyeomul> 너드
<soyeomul> ㄴㄷ
<Mittens> 약간 뭬야... 가끔 옷입는게 히피쓰러움을 표현하고 싶은건지 궁금하지만
<Mittens> 전혀 패션과는 괴리감이..
<Mittens> 너드(nerd)'는 두뇌는 명석하지만 세상 물정을 잘 모르는 사람을 뜻하는 속어로 우리말로 얼간이, 멍청이 등으로 표현할 수 있습니다
<soyeomul> 너드라는 표현을 쓴걸 보고 잠시 놀랬어요
<Mittens> 힙스터들은 말이죠, 문화적으로 즐길수 있는것들을 수준있게 즐겨요
<soyeomul> 미국에선 너드 라는 용어를 일반인들도 많이 쓰나요?
<soyeomul> 그 계속 이야길 들어보니 미튼스님도 힙스터구만요
<Mittens> 맛집들을 찾아다니고, 컨서트며, 옷차림과 헤어에 신경을 쓰고, 문화적 트렌드에 밝죠.
<Mittens> 전 아닙니다
<soyeomul> 아님 힙스터가 주고객들!
<Mittens> 네 그럼요 너드란 단어는 아주 친숙한 단어에요
<Mittens> 아뇨
<Mittens> 저는 이것도 저것도 아닌 로스트 쏘울.
<soyeomul> 뭘까나...
<soyeomul> 채식좋아하신다면서요 그게 로스트쏘울인가요
<Mittens> ㅎㅎ 그냥 농담한거에요 로스트 쏘울
<Mittens> 저는 영적인거에 관심이 많아서요
<Mittens> 채식 커뮤니티 만들려고 하잖아요
<Mittens> 히피스럽죠 어떤면에선
<soyeomul> 음~
<Mittens> 문화적 트렌드하곤 동떨어진 저만의 길을 갑니다
<Mittens> 사차원의~~
<soyeomul> 사차원 힙스터 미튼스님~
<Mittens> 힙스터 아니라두요
<soyeomul> 모르거따
<soyeomul> 빡시네여~
<Mittens> 소여물님이 여기 오셔서 "여물주러 갑니다" 하시는거 보고
<Mittens> 엇뜨, 동지 아닐까? 이랬지요
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<Mittens> 근데 아버님 비즈니스를 물려 받으신 거였더라구요
<soyeomul> 저 몰랐는데.. 소를 많이 좋아하나바요
<soyeomul> 닉도 소여물 하는일도 소여물 좋아하는 메일프로그램도 아프리카소(Gnus)
<soyeomul> 소 성격도 닮아보고 싶어요 "우직하게"
<soyeomul> 이야기하는 사이에 소여물 줄 시간이 왔어요~
<soyeomul> 다녀올께요~
<Mittens> 넵~
<Mittens> 근데 우분투를 설치하고 나서 프린팅이 안돼요.. 뭔가 프린터와 커뮤니케이션이 안됀다고 해야 하나. 지금 확인중입니다만..
<jason_KR> ilBB
<drake_kr> 택시드라이버 재밌으..려나
<HolyKnight> 담주에 천년폴리스 볼것같은디
<HolyKnight> 재밌으려나유
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<PotatoGim> 잠깐 기절해버렸다가 일어나니 지금이네요...
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-08-13
<bridgebot3> <draco> 안녕하세요. 비 오려고 구름끼네요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 음...갑자기 노트북 우분투 16.04가 맛 갔네요. 프로세스가 계속 먹통되는...
<bridgebot3> <draco> 소프트웨어 센터에서 앱 설치하려다 오래걸리길래 닫아 버린뒤로 ...앱들이 랜덤하게 먹통되고, 리부팅하려고 하면 어플들 종료가 안되서 리부팅도 안되는 요상한 상태
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 한글이 ~/.mailrc 파일에 먹히더라구요..
<soyeomul> 너무 좋아요
<soyeomul> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/soyeomul/Gnus/MaGnus/dot.mailrc <-- 한글이 설정된 실제 파일
<soyeomul> 알파고가 나온 이 시점에 쌍팔년도 mailrc 파일을 이야기해서 재송
<soyeomul> 이맥스에서 메일 설정을 하다보니.. mailrc 파일을 만지게 되더라구요
<soyeomul> 옌날엔 상상도 못할 일이 지금 한글이 막되는거 보고 너무 놀래서
<soyeomul> 대화방에서 이야기해봤어요 임금님 귀는 당나귀 귀!!!
<soyeomul> 합!
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-06
<RyanKnack18> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RyanKnack18> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 안녕하세요.
<bridgebot3> <draco> https://freenode.net/news/spambot-attack  법적인 조치를 했다는건 좋은데, 추가적인 스팸을 차단하는 기술적인 노력은 언급 안되었군요
<autowiz> 보니까 한줄 이라도 스팸으로 등록된 글을 쓰면
<autowiz> 바로 킥되는거 같던데요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 그게 IRC의 한계죠...일단 글을 보내야 인식할 수 있으니
<autowiz> 접속할때 시그니쳐가 따로 찍히는것도 아니고 identity 확인 기능이 있긴 하지만 공개형 irc 에서는 쓸 수 없고
<bridgebot3> <draco> 챈섭으로 보이스 철저하게 관리하면 아무나 와서 질문할 수가 없으니...
<bridgebot3> <draco> 한동안은 귀찮겠네요 ㅋ
<autowiz> 이제 좀 잠잠하니 한동안은 조용할거 같기도 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<roger_rabbit26> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Syfer> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<jelly19> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<rogue2> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<raktajino11> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<noonehere4u23> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<autowiz> 또 지랄이군요 음음.
<autowiz> irc 데몬  엔진을 뜯어고쳐서 채팅 내용이 전달되기전에 킥 시켜야 해결 되겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<savoir-faire13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Laif> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Goldman601> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<SkIzZaTo> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<SleePy25> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<SleePy25> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<bridgebot3> <draco> IRC로그가 평소보다 몇배는 늘어나겠군요 ㅋ
<thevdude13> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<thevdude13> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 데비안 제시에서 접속해봤어요
<soyeomul> 아훕스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 글꼴 크기 조정했네요 구글 노토 모노로 14pt
<soyeomul> 크롬북 해상도가 너무 크서 글자가 쪼매하게 보여서 눈이 아파서요
<soyeomul> 대따
<Matthew_15> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<Matthew_15> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<Guest26129> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 영어로 광고하는 닉들이 추풍낙엽처럼
<soyeomul> 접속이 강제로 끊기네여
<soyeomul> 백암온천에 다시 가야것어요 존 하루 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<interd0me> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RussellB289> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<RussellB289> "All told, Handshake aims to give $250 worth of its tokens to *each* user of the websites the company has partnerships with – GitHub, the P2P Foundation and *FREENODE*, a chat channel for peer-to-peer projects. As such, developers who have existing accounts on each could receive up to $750 worth of Handshake tokens."
<RyanKnack4> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<banzaikitten22> After the acquisition by Private Internet Access, Freenode is now being used to push ICO scams https://www.coindesk.com/handshake-revealed-vcs-back-plan-to-give-away-100-million-in-crypto/
<bmos> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<bmos> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bmos> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<bmos> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<bmos> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<programmerq16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<programmerq16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<programmerq16> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<programmerq16> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<programmerq16> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<apollojustice3> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<apollojustice3> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<apollojustice3> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<apollojustice3> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<apollojustice3> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<RoyK11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<drathir0> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<drathir0> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<drathir0> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<nero15> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<nero15> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<nero15> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<FuzzySockets> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<FuzzySockets> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<FuzzySockets> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<dystopia_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Cisien20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Madkiss6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<Madkiss6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-07
<nukedclx22> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<revi16> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<revi16> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<mdroid> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<timeless9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake
<bridgebot3> <draco> 음...
<bridgebot3> <draco> 왜 스팸이 프리노드 해명글까지 링크하는거지..
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 프리노드 블로그가 ico 광고 계시판이라고 링크를 걸면서 선동까지 하는군요(…)
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 살다살다 별의 별 놈들을 다보네(…)
<autowiz> 이거 프리노트 스팸방지기능이 스패머가 말하는 내용을 저 문구로 바꿔서 보내는거 아닌가요?
<autowiz> 아 아닌거 같군요 ㅎㅎ
<get> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<get> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<autowiz> 앞으로 어떻게 전개될지는 모르겠지만
<autowiz> 스팸봇 운영한사람들 법정에 서면 좋겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 일반 로그인이 아니라 어떻게 할 수 도 없고 ㅜㅜ   ㅜㅜ
<Awesomecase> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<BackUP17> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<hpt> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<hpt> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<hpt> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<hpt> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<hpt> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<yar8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 어
<soyeomul> 이맥스였다...
<soyeomul> 아훕스님 어서오세요~
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주러 다녀올께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Sheraf> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<steveeJ25> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<t0ne10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<t0ne10> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<t0ne10> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<zyley2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<acuzio7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<acuzio7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Natechip> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Natechip> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Natechip> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<soyeomul> 데비안도 조으네요
<soyeomul> 나비가 하단 작업표시줄에 들어갔어요~
<AlwaysHigh1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<AlwaysHigh1> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<BenLand1008> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<abian4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<obserd> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ipv620> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<LambdaComplex20> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<eir11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<lutki_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<insidious3> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mquin2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mquin2> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-08
<bridgebot3> <draco> 스팸이 계속 올라오니...안그래도 얼마 안올라오는 IRC글이 묻히네요 ㅋ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 짜증나네...
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 저희도 봇만들어서 방에 들어오고 10분 지나야 보이스 권한 주는 시스템을 만드는건 어떤가 싶습니다.
<autowiz> 보통 방에 들어오자마자 스펨 글 올리고 튕기니까요 ( 10분도 아니고 30초면 될지도 ㅎㅎ )  . 뭐 그래도 들어왔다 나갔다 하는건 문제가 되긴 하겠네요 ㅜㅜ
<Omnious> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Ragnor11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<wraeth29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<armyriad4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<armyriad4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<ignacio18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<AC`97_> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<AC`97_> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Menche4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Menche4> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Menche4> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<bridgebot3> <draco> 프리노드쪽을 비난하는 내용 같은데...오히려 스팸만 막을 수 있다면 프리노드에 기부하고 싶은 심정이네
<nikivi27> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<richardjohn> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<dh1284> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<zgrepc8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<zgrepc8> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<anderson7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Skunky9> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<wgma> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<CGML10> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<salios> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<salios> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<salios> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<TingPing4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Asoka13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<alphor11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Dan_Bennett> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<vespaper> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Sousapro8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jem7> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<jem7> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<jem7> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<beuker> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<krushia> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<krushia> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<krushia> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<surfist11> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<surfist11> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<anderson2> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest439871> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest439871> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<danmackay1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<cebor> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<cebor> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<cebor> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<cebor> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<cebor> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<msm28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<msm28> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<msm28> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<msm28> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<Pici1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<james41382> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<meine> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-09
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~ ^^
<autowiz> 오랜만에 갑자기 생각났네요  리하이~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 하이
<autowiz> 올해 더위에 서버나 사람피해는 없으신가요? ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <pzesseto> 안녕하세요 ,, 전 휴가라 며칠 쉬었네요
<bridgebot3> <pzesseto> @autowiz 글쎄요 미디어 기사에서 IDC나 서버 피해 사례는 못 본 것 같네요,  다들 에어컨 빵빵하게 가동할 것 같군요..
<autowiz> 일본에서는 식당앞에 진열해놓는 그 플라스틱으로 만든 음식 모형이 녹아 내린곳도 있다더라구요  어지간히도 덥긴 한거 같습니다.
<bridgebot3> <pzesseto> 핫,,,,  지구촌이 전부 헉헉 대는군요 ~~
<bridgebot3> <pzesseto> 늦더위도 한 더위 하는데,,,
<bridgebot3> <pzesseto> 더워도 전 여름이 좋군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 저도 늘 겨울보다 여름이 좋았는데 , 올해는 좀 심하게 덥네요 ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 전 추위를 안타고 더위 타는 사람이라... 제가 적절하게 느끼는건 15도 정도? 20도만 되도 덥거든요. 그래서 요즘 죽겠어요;;;
<bridgebot3> <draco> 전 11월 중순까지 반팔 입을 정도...
<bridgebot3> <pzesseto> @draco 허~~~  20도에 덥다면 ... 여름엔 정말 밖에 못 나가는 수준이네요,,,
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 우분투에서 접속했어요~
<soyeomul> 새벽에 수송아지 한마리 우시장에 내보냈어요...
<soyeomul> 이 송아지.. 태어나서 어미가 수유를 거부해서 제가 정성을 드렸어요
<soyeomul> 5일간 정한수 떠놓고 목욕재계하고 소조상님께 빌었어요 어미가 깐돌이 젖좀 먹이게 해달라고요
<soyeomul> 아 그렇게 하니깐 며칠 후 어미가 깐돌이 젖을 먹이기 시작하더라구요
<soyeomul> 그렇게 6개월을 키워 올려서 오늘 새벽에 다른주인게 떠나보냈네요
<soyeomul> 쪼매 마음이 허전하고 모 그렇네여
<soyeomul> 장 시세가 높아서 평균가보다 26만원 더 받았어요
<soyeomul> 428만원.
<bridgebot3> <draco> 안녕하세요.
<soyeomul> 영찬님 꾸벅~
<bridgebot3> <draco> 저는 소에는 이름 못 붙일듯. 이름 붙이면 팔거나 하지 못 할거 같아서요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 어렸을 때 시골에 소들 키우는거 어른들이 쑨 쇠죽 몇번 날라서 줘봤는데 눈이 너무 예뻐서 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 소가 진짜 눈이 똘망똘망하더라구요;;;
<soyeomul> 에... 그라고 뉴스를 봤는데요 신문요
<bridgebot3> <draco> 소나 사슴 같은 동물들은 눈이 예쁘더라구요.
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 진짜 소
<bridgebot3> <draco> 뉴스에서 뭐가 있나요
<soyeomul> 눈이 똘망똘망하고 커서... 그냥 미쳐버려요 쳐다보고 있으면요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 예... 그게
<soyeomul> 지금 클라우드 시장에서 구글이 3위이지만.. AI를 클라우드에 접목시키면... 아마존과 마이크로소프트를 추월할거라는 그런 소식을 봤어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 생각했어요 아 줄을 서려면 구글에 줄서야하나보다..
<soyeomul> 그냥 혼자 생각이었네여
<bridgebot3> <draco> 구글이 AI가 강하긴 하죠. 하지만 1년이면 확확 바뀌는 IT세상에서 예측은 뭐 무당질이나 마찮가지라 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <draco> 마찬가지 맨날 틀리네요 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 넹넹
<bridgebot3> <draco> 얼마전에 구글 듀플렉스가 가게 예약하는 영상 보고...정말 어이없긴 했어요 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 아주 자연스러웠던 기억이 나요;;;
<bridgebot3> <draco> 텔레마케터들 다 실직하겠구나도 싶구요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 전 그냥 소나 열심히 키우렵니다 ㅠ
<soyeomul> 일이 있어 먼저 나갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루여~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<bridgebot3> <draco> 더운데 고생하세요.
<bridgebot3> <draco> 힘드시겠다..
<poxifide23> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<poxifide23> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<slackjeff> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<MobileMatt> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<andries13> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<andries13> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<Michail1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mon18> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Louis1> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Omnious> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<EdSaperia4> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<bigpet6> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<bigpet6> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<bigpet6> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<Omnious> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<matlock> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest11218> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Guest75005> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<developers> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<developers> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<developers> Consider Andrew Lee's involvement, Andrew Lee is Christel's boss at London Trust Media and he also controls the majority of freenode voting rights. Andrew Lee also heads the handshake ICO scam. Coincidence?
<developers> Oh, and about those donations she speaks of: https://twitter.com/ISCdotORG/status/1025461692132519936
<developers> Don't support freenode and their ICO scam, switch to a network that hasn't been co-opted by corporate interests. OFTC or efnet might be a good choice. Perhaps even https://matrix.org/
<pendo324> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<pendo324> This blog is essentially an ad for the Handshake ICO scam with a one-line "denial" of involvement mixed in there. It's obviously very unethical of Christel to not mention her own involvement in the scam which the blog post promotes.
<manish8> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<ramsey29> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<mancha28> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<Minkar> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<dfgg5> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<bast-anon> Christel just posted this "denial" on the freenode blog https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake Why does this blog post mention "10.2 million" THREE times?
<thumbs17> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<MikeoftheEast3> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<arza14> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<infina1> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Gentle> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<zv> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<this> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<profall12> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<madprops20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<timvisher1> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-10
<jim13> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 와 이젠 슬랙 연결 된거 알고 저런 스팸도 뿌리나 거지같은놈들
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 오랜만에 오니 저 스팸봇도 이렇게 뻘글을 열심히 뿌려놨네요 ㅎㅎ
<Frogging10129> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Guest73304> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Geeky_Bear> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<tripleslash> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<nero10> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<cfields28> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 3일전 새소식에 데비안 패키지를 이제 크롬OS상에서 바로 설치할 수 있다는 내용 봤어요
<autowiz> 안녕하십니까 소여물님 ^^
<soyeomul> 위즈님 꾸벅
<autowiz> 좋은 소식 이군요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 안녕하세요 :)
<soyeomul> 회장님 꾸벅
<brykr1> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<soyeomul> 아 근데 저게 아직 실험중인거라 픽셀북에서나 된다고 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 커널버전 4.4 이상
<autowiz> 조금은 더 기다려야 되겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 넹
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 그나저나 지금의 크롬 OS 제투 기반이라고 들은거 같은데 apt 를 따로 이식 한건가요?
<soyeomul> 글쎄요
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 컨테이너가 몬가요
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> dpkg 만 먼저 넣은건가
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 리눅스에서 네임스페이스 등등 이용해서 실행 환경을 마치 VM 처럼 격리 시켜둔 거에요
<soyeomul> 크롬언박스드에 새소식 쓴 기자가 오타를 많이 쳤다고 코멘트 있던게
<soyeomul> 아 그런거 이거랑 관련있다고 슬쩍 본거 같아요 컨테이너요
<soyeomul> 에궁 아틀라스 픽셀북 나오면 그거라도 사서 한번 태스트해보고싶네여
<realz> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<johtso> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<soyeomul> 먼가 마니 지나갓네여
<soyeomul> 저도 지나갈께요
<autowiz> 네 수고하세요~
<soyeomul> 존 하루여~~~
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 스팸 참 끈질기네요… 잠깐 1~2이라도 +R 모드 도입하면 어떨려나요 근데 그렇게 하면 새로 들어오는 분들이 어려움 겪으실 듯 한데 흠…
<swapgs6> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<bridgebot3> <kimej> 카페같이 가입질문이 있으면 편할텐데 말이죠....ㅋㅋ 불가능해서 문제지만...
<atk20> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<ianychoi> 스패머가 많다는 이 채널이군요.
<rhheo> 딴 체널들은 어떻게 하고 있을까요?
<ianychoi> Seony, 호출드려 죄송한데, 혹시 +r로 해 두시는 거 어케 생각하시는지요? 영빈님께 이야기는 그렸는데.. 오픈스택쪽은 IRC 닉이 등록된 사용자만 접근 가능하도록 설정한 이후부터 스패머가 더 이상 오고 있지 않습니다: http://lists.openstack.org/pipermail/openstack-dev/2018-August/132695.html
<ianychoi> 등록 안된 사람들은 openstack-unregistered 채널로 가도록 하게 하고 등록을 안내하고 있는데; 이 설정을 어케 하는건지까지는 잘 모르겠어요..
<Seony> 음 그러면 저도 곡 조치를 해볼게요
<Seony> 프리노드에서 조치할 걸로 예상했는데 쉽지않아보이는군요
<ianychoi> 네넵 감사합니다! 네 Freenode도 마땅한 해결책을 못 찾는 듯 해요..
<ianychoi> 일단 상황은.. https://freenode.net/news/spam-shake 이게 마지막인 거 같구요.
<autowiz> 재접 테스트
<autowiz> quassel 에서 sasl 인증 설정 잘 되는군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ianychoi님이 말씀하신 +r은 그냥 unban 명령어를 활성화시키는 옵션이라 딱히 의미는 없어보이구요,
<Seony> 기본적으로 devoice를 하게끔 해봤는데,
<Seony> 그 명령어는 안먹히네요
<Seony> 그러니까 제 계획은,
<Seony> 일단 기본값으로 devoice를 해놓고,
<Seony> 여기 계신 분들을 voice를 추가해드리면 될 거라고 생각했는데,
<Seony> devoice를 채널 기본값으로 설정하는 챈섭 명령어는 실행이 안되네요
<Seony> 결국 우리도 닉 등록된 사용자만 접근 가능하도록 해야하지않나 싶군요
<rhheo> b(^ ^)d
<autowiz> 일단 그렇게 해보는것도 방법일거 같습니다.
<Seony> 챈섭 명령어를 봤는데,
<Seony> 닉섭에 등록된 사람만 접속 허용하게 하는 옵션이 없어요
<Seony> 액세스 리스트라는 건 있는데,
<Seony> 현재로서는 액세스 리스트에 등록된 사람만 접속가능하게 해놨거든요.  문제는 우리가 액세스 리스트가 없다는 점...
<Seony> 즉, 한 번 나가면 다시 못들어오던가, 아니면 제가 여기 계신 분들 전부 다 등록을 해야하던가 해야하거든요
<Zimmedon2> kaniini has invited you to join #litepub
<Seony> 풀자마자 바로 들어오는군요
<Seony> 아 어떻게 하는지 알았네요...
<Seony> 닉섭에 등록된 사용자만 조인되게 했으니 이제 지켜보죠
<ianychoi> 오오 네네 고생하셨습니다!
<youngbin_> 브릿지봇도 오늘중으로 닉섭에 등록해도록 하겠습니다.
<ianychoi> +1 :)
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 되따
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 이맥스에다 nickserv 인증 설정 어케 할까요.. 프리노드
<soyeomul> 이거 안드로이드 스마트폰에서 접속하려면 빡시겠네여 ㅠㅠ
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 안드는 IRCCloud 쓰면 되긴 합니다
<autowiz> 세팅끝
<rhheo> 감사합니다.
<autowiz> 죄송합니다 제꺼 세팅만 다한거라 ㅜㅜ
<rhheo> 글쵸;;;;
<twinsen^cloud> ubuntu-uk 채널은 등록된 닉을 패스워드로  authentic 뭐시기 해 줘야 입장 허용하더군요...
<bridgebot3> <fmowl> 이제 스팸이 다지나간건가요? ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오
<soyeomul> 웹irc 닉섭 인증 옵션이 있더이다
<soyeomul> 지금 안드로이드폰 구글 크롬에서 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 다주고 차타고 바다로 잠시 산책나왔어요
<soyeomul> 해변 도로에 잠시 차를 세우고 대화방 들어와밧어요
<soyeomul> 파도 소리 조으네요
<soyeomul> 아따 폰이라 말이 많아집니다 언제 접속이 끊길줄 모르니
<soyeomul> 맥주 한캔 하면서 바다구경하다가 집에 들어가려구요
<soyeomul> 합
<soyeomul> 밤바다 파도소리 참 시원하내유
<soyeomul> 차 에어콘 없이도 온도딱 적당하니 조쿠여
<soyeomul> 해변도로 경찰차 와따가따 순찰돌아서 부득이하게 자리를 옮겻어요
<soyeomul> 맥주 마시다 시끕햇내여
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 9월 서울지역 세미나 참가 등록이 열렸습니다.  https://festa.io/events/67
<soyeomul> 오 회장님이시다
<soyeomul> 맥주 한캔 참많네여 ㅜㅜ
<soyeomul> 집에 왔습니다 데비안 제시 이맥스로 접속헸어요~
<soyeomul> 먼저 갑니다 존 주말되시어요~
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 이번 9월 서울 행사에서는 gpg 키사이닝 파티도 진행합니다. 침여를 원하시는 분들은 링크를 참고하여 사전에 준비해 주세요.  https://github.com/ubuntu-kr/ksp-toolkits/blob/master/ksp/ksp-20180915/readme.md
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-11
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 잠시 작업좀 할께요,,,
<soyeomul> 우분투 종료하고 데비안 부팅시켜서 데비안에서 재접했습니다
<soyeomul> 오후 4시 45분쯤엔 저녁 소여물 주러 가려해요
<soyeomul> 그때까지만 좀 쉬다가 갈께요
<soyeomul> 아아아 드뎌 일하러 갈시간... ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 전 이만 갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 주말요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2018-08-12
<soyeomul> 아남타워 주차장 사전답사왔어요
<soyeomul> 주자창 입수 찾느라 뺑뺑돌다가 겨우 찾아서 들어왓어요
<soyeomul> 일요일이라 조용하네여
<bridgebot3> <youngbin> 자가용 가져오시나 보군요
<soyeomul> 회장님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넵 울진에서 출발하기에 차로 갑니다
<soyeomul> 7층 사진 입구 찍고 가네요
<soyeomul> 참 지하에서 7층가려니 1층에서 엘리베이트를 환승해야하더라구요
<soyeomul> 하여간 소기 목적 달성하고 다시 복귀합니다
<soyeomul> 복귀는 마포구 큰딸이 있는곳으로...
<soyeomul> 존 주말 되세요~
<HolyKnight> https://byline.network/2018/08/%EC%98%A4%EB%9D%BC%ED%81%B4-%EC%9E%90%EB%B0%94-se-%EC%A0%84%EB%A9%B4-%EC%9C%A0%EB%A3%8C%ED%99%94-%EC%84%9C%EB%B8%8C%EC%8A%A4%ED%81%AC%EB%A6%BD%EC%85%98-%EB%AA%A8%EB%8D%B8-%EC%A0%84%ED%99%98/
<rhheo> 체널 리스트에 ubuntu-ko 나오나요?
<rhheo> /ㅣ냣
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-05
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<jason_KR> 좋은 아침입니다, 남조 선(ㅎ)은 오늘이 더위의 절정이라죠?!
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-06
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<GUIsin> 안녕하세요. 즐거운 화요일 입니다.
<soyeomul> 꾸벅~
<soyeomul> 어무무시한 여름을 다들 잘 견디고 계신지요~
<soyeomul> 너무 더워서 챗방에 접속을 못했었네요
<soyeomul> 집사람과 두 딸램 데리고 동해바다 여기저기 피서 다녔어요
<soyeomul> 오늘 잠시 짬이 나서 백암온천 왔네요;
<GUIsin> 와우
<soyeomul> 오 구이신님 반갑습니다;;
<soyeomul> 첨뵙겠습니다;
<GUIsin> 전 일찍 휴가를 다녀왔는데, 완전히 망쳤습니다. ㅠ_ㅜ 변산반도.
<GUIsin> 안녕하세요.(꾸벅~)
<soyeomul> 그 바다는 동해바다 미스타션샤인에서도 두 남녀주인공이 말타고 동해바다 보러 갔다왔었지요 이틀걸려서요
<soyeomul> 넵 구이신님;;;
<soyeomul> 겨울엔 서해바다 합~!
<soyeomul> 후쿠시마가 우리 동해바다와 멀리 떨어져있어서 참 다행이라는 생각이 들었어요
<soyeomul> 동해바다 정말 깨끗하고 푸르고 깊더만요;
<soyeomul> 밤바다도 션하고 낮에 가도 션하였습니다
<soyeomul> 아고 전 이만 밀린 소여물 일기 기록하러 갑니다~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 히어로님 어소세요~
<soyeomul> 뉴비님 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul> 소여물 밀린 일기 방금 다 작성했어요;
<soyeomul> 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<GUIsin> ubuntu에서 CLI 만으로도 torrent 사용할수 있을까요?
<GUIsin> 자답합니다. https://www.maketecheasier.com/how-to-download-torrents-from-the-command-line-in-ubuntu/
<GUIsin> https://wiki.ubuntu-kr.org/index.php/Transmission-daemon
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 포럼에 글이 하나 있사온데... 저의 포럼 계정으로 댓글이 작성되어져 있습니다.
<soyeomul> 어떤 영문인지 몰라 일단 여기다 문의 드립니다
<soyeomul> https://forum.ubuntu-kr.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=30843#p129294
<soyeomul> 해당 글 주소 남깁니다;;;
<soyeomul> 전 다시 가볼께요
<soyeomul> 오늘 오후 소여물 주고 두 딸램 집사람 태우고 서울 날라가야하네여
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅/
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-07
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<UbuntuKrSlack> <khjzzm> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-08
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-10
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 동해바다 울진군 봉산 앞바다서 접속했어유
<soyeomul> 저녁소여물주고 잠시 더위식히러 바람쎄러 나왔엉ᆢ
<soyeomul> 요
<soyeomul> 파도소리 바람소리 아아아 자연 에어콘 머찌네여
<soyeomul> 안드로이드폰이어유
<soyeomul> 아 먼저 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 존주말요^^
#ubuntu-ko 2019-08-11
<pynux> 안녕하세요. 파이썬3로 한글 문자열을 바꾸려는데 잘 안 되어 질문드립니다. 'ㄱ ㅏ'를 '가'로 바꾸고 싶은데 왜 안 되는지 모르겠습니다. 유니코드 관련 문제일까요?
<pynux> 혹시 관련 질문할 곳을 알려주시면 감사하겠습니다.
<pynux> https://dpaste.de/qs14 여기에 코드가 있고 그 결과는 https://dpaste.de/bkmw 여기에 있습니다
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-03
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 반갑습니다.
<Jason-KR> "우리 우분투 식구분들은 안녕하신지요" 덕분에.....  감사. ^^
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 재준님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 그래요 재준님 계신곳은 괜찮으신지요 물피해 없으신지요 정말 궁금하네요
<soyeomul> 잠시 이메일 확인하느라 답장이 늦었어요
<soyeomul> 백암온천 여기 홀에 있던 커피자판기 고장나서 캔커피 마시고 있네요
<soyeomul> 커피자판기는 동전 오백냥
<soyeomul> 캔커피는 일천냥 아흐다롱디리
<soyeomul> 앰비씨 스트레이트 주호영씨 참 머찌게 기똥차게 영리하게 행동하더이다,,,
<soyeomul> 얼매나 기똥차게 했는지 친구들에게 문자 돌렸어요 고향 친구 천수/만갑/종훈
<soyeomul> 여기 친구들은 다들 한나라당과 한몸인 친구들
<soyeomul> 부동산으로 돈을 벌려면 주호영을 연구하라 그러면서 앰비씨 스트레이트 너튜브 주소를 알려주었어요
<soyeomul> 봤을겁니다 다들 알고는 있지만 그냥 쉬쉬하는 분위기... 한나라당과 한몸이기에...
<soyeomul> 저도 몰랐던 건데 건설사들이 언론사에 주주로 있더라구요 TV조선도 한 건설사가 대주주로 있는걸 봤는데요
<soyeomul> 그래서 언론들이 그렇게 지금의 부동산 법률안에 대해서 각을 세우는거 같아보였어요 자신들(건설사)의 이익이 줄어드는거라서
<soyeomul> 전 다행히 무주택자에데 땅이 많이 없어서 별로 피부로 체감이 안오네요
<soyeomul> 가진 땅은 논 한떼기 3마지기 반 525평. 끝.
<soyeomul> 일년 총 수익은 쌀 320kg.
<soyeomul> 땅땅땅 올해의 화두가 될거 같네요
<soyeomul> 통일 하면 땅이 더 넓어질텐데 이거라도 사람들이 좀 관심가져주면 더 좋을텐데요
<soyeomul> 아흐
<Jason-KR> 글 잘 봤습니다. 소여물님이 생각하는  무주택자의 용어 정의? 는요....
<soyeomul> 엇
<soyeomul> 재준님 접속 끊겼네요
<soyeomul> 재접했습니다
<soyeomul> 제 이름으로 된 건물이 우사 밖에 없네요
<soyeomul> 집은 시골집 하나인데 어머니명의로 되어 있어요
<soyeomul> 서울 집사람 서교동은 월세이구요
<soyeomul> 음 그래서 무주택자 반대로 주택자는 소유권이 있는 사람을 주택자로 보고 있어요
<soyeomul> 으따 gmail 로그인 풀려서 다시 설정했네요~
<soyeomul> 크롬북 빠떼리 다되어갑니당 우우우
<soyeomul> 으따 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 크롬북 빠떼리가 다되었어요~
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> ㄲ벅
<soyeomul> 덥네여
<soyeomul> 넘 더워서 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-04
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 화요일 아침 인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 아침 소여물 주고 백암온천 왔습니다
<soyeomul> 라운지에다 크롬북 켜고 접속했어요
<soyeomul> 간밤에 울진 무쟈게 후덥지근 했네요 자다가도
<soyeomul> 몇번이나 깨어서 선풍기 바람 쐬고 다시 자고
<soyeomul> 반복했어요
<soyeomul> 다들 무더위 잘 지내고 계신지요
<soyeomul> 일단 커피한잔여~~~
<soyeomul> 3688 새깐돌 어저께 태어났는데 오늘 주민등록번호 나왔씁니다
<soyeomul> 암소 4배를 뺀후 비육 들어가기로 정책 변경하는차에... 3688 도 젖때자마자 바로 비육 들어갑니다
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요? 비는 덜 하죠?
<soyeomul> 오 재준님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 넵!
<Jason-KR> 어제 얘기하던 '무주택자' 얘기인데요, 그게 참~ 정의가 모호해요.  특히, 전문적으로 들어가면...
<soyeomul> 비 오늘 안옵니다
<soyeomul> 다행히 전 부동산이 많지 않아서
<soyeomul> 그렇게까지 신경이 쓰이진 않더라구여
<Jason-KR> 보통 대부분 무주택자가 맞는데, 세무/법률적으로는 "1가구 1주택자"에 해당되거든요, 극복 또는 회피하려면 어머니랑 한 집에 살면서도 세대 분리를 해야하고요. (끝?) ㅎ
<soyeomul> 사업장 빼고요 사업장은 우사 1445m^2
<Jason-KR> 한줄 결론: 소여물님은 무주택자 아니다.
<soyeomul> 아항~
<soyeomul> 넹넹
<soyeomul> 감사요~
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 굳이 므 전 그걸 회피할 생각은 없네요 아무리 세금이 나와도 사료값에 비하면야!
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 만약 정부에서 사료값이나 소값에 관련된 정책을 변경한다치면 전 미친듯이 신경쓸거 같네요
<soyeomul> 소똥냄새를 일년에 두번 검사 맡아야하더라구요 다시 조정되었어요 기존엔 4번이었는데요
<soyeomul> 좀 완화되긴했습니다~
<soyeomul> 그리고 시골집들은 다들 등기가 안된 집들이 많아서요 이거 행정적으로 믄가를 우째한다치면 난리납니다
<soyeomul> 시골집들은 무슨 창고 담벼락 므시기 그시기 개집 등등 끝내줍니다 들여다보면요
<soyeomul> 등기가 안되어있으니 소유권이 없고 그리고 세금도 없는...
<soyeomul> 무풍지대~
<soyeomul> 다행히 땅에는 소유권이 있더라구요 토지대장은 만들어져있으니...
<soyeomul> 그것도 공동 소유
<soyeomul> 마을 소유 등등 참 복잡하고도 복잡합니다
<soyeomul> 도시엔 볼 수 없는 식민계 산림계 어촌계 등등이 있는데
<Jason-KR> 관청에서는 이미 다 파악하고 있고, 앞으로도 해결할 수 있습니다. 물론 주민 합의 우선.
<soyeomul> 글쳐 그런데 앤간해서는 읍사무소나 면사무소에서 그냥 놔두더라구요
<soyeomul> 어촌계 같은 경우는 바다를 관리하는데 마을에서
<soyeomul> 그곳에서 나오는 수익들을 어촌계 조합원에게만 분배하고
<soyeomul> 다른 마을주민에겐 궁물도 없고 등등
<soyeomul> 이게 꽤 마을에사도 말들이 많이요
<soyeomul> 제 친구 아부지가 어촌계 조합원이었는데 돌아가셔서 이걸 승계하려는데
<soyeomul> 아들이 배를 탄적이 한번도 없고 바다일 한적이 한번도 없어서 승계를 못해서
<soyeomul> 해마다 나오는 배당금을 못 받는 상황
<soyeomul> 이걸 읍사무소에서도 해결못해주고
<soyeomul> 수협에서도 해결 못해주고
<soyeomul> 어촌계가 지금은 짱이어요
<soyeomul> 전체 이야기를 들어보니
<soyeomul> 친구가 좀 억울한거도 있지만
<soyeomul> 속마음은 친구편을 들어줄 수 없는
<soyeomul> 그 미묘한 기류
<soyeomul> 도시에 나가있다가 시골로 낙향했는데 이게 바다일로 인정될만한 일을 하지 않아서요 친구는 양봉일 했어요
<soyeomul> 내려와서요
<soyeomul> 그러다가 지난 수요일에 벌통 180통중 150통이 날라갔어요
<soyeomul> 어촌계에서도 팽당하고 자기 전업인 양봉일도 지금 위기...
<soyeomul> 그렇다고 부지런하지도 않고요 이것도 아니고 저것도 아닌... 애매한 상황
<soyeomul> 8년전에 낙향했었는데 그때 친구가 벌을 하지않고 우사를 지어 소를 했다면 어땠을까 하는생각이 드네요
<soyeomul> 우사를 지어서 소를 했다면 지금보다 나을텐데라는 생각 들었어요
<Jason-KR> 농축수산업이 좀 예상밖의 일이 좀 있긴하지요~ ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 친구 아직 장가도 못갔는데 아흐 77년생
<soyeomul> 아따 커피 한잔 더할까바요~
<soyeomul> 합!
<soyeomul> 어으으 먼저 들어갑니다~
<soyeomul> 재준님 그리고 모두들 더위 잘 견디시구요
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 즐 점심식사 ^^
<Seony> +`9ryy
<Seony> /*adhkk
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 너무 후덥지근하여 잠을 못 이룹니다
<Jason-KR> 늦은 시간 이십니다?! ㅎ
<soyeomul> 야밤에 들어와봤씁니다
<Jason-KR> 많이 덥죠?
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 아주 더워요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 비 온 뒤라 더 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아주그냥 가만 있어도 땀이 헥헥
<soyeomul> 잠이 안와서 이맥스 Gnus 설정 파일 이것저것 설거지 했네요;;
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 27.1-RC1 이 어저께 나왔는데여
<soyeomul> 아직 웨이랜드는 아니구 28.1 정도 되어야 웨이랜드 지원하는 이맥스 나올거 같다고
<Jason-KR> 예에~
<soyeomul> 개발자분중 한분이 설명해주시더이~
<soyeomul> 다~
<soyeomul> 웨이랜드 아으아흐
<soyeomul> 이야 이 흘러내리는 땀 주체할 수 없네요
<Jason-KR> 웨이랜드 배포까지 개발 과정이 참 오래 걸리네요.
<Jason-KR> 8월 보름 지나면 바다에 들어가기도 차갑다고 하지만, 그건 바다 얘기이고... 뭍'은 아직 더워요.
<soyeomul> ㅎ;
<soyeomul> 아흐아흐
<soyeomul> 이여어어어어어어 미치것네유
<soyeomul> 잠시 밖에 나갔다올께유
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 재주님 먼저 들어가볼께요
<soyeomul> 존 밤 보내셔요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 편안한 밤 되세요
<soyeomul> 넵^^^
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-05
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 수요일 아침 인사드립니다!
<soyeomul> 여전히 후덥지근합니다
<soyeomul> 으뜨뜨
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 아따 서울에 있는 집사람과 통화한다고 늦게 창을 봤네요
<soyeomul> 집사람과 두 딸램 이번 어린이집 방학 3-4일 정도 동해바다 구경하러 오기로 약속했네요
<soyeomul> 목요일날 집사람과 두딸램 데리러 갑니다 서울행
<soyeomul> 서니님 계신곳은 사시사철 바다와 가까워서 좋겠어요
<soyeomul> 뭍에 있는 분들은 바다가 정말 먼지라.. 한번 오려면 큰맘묵고서 출발!
<Seony> 바다 가까운거 다 소용 없더라구요
<Seony> 차 타고 5분이면 해변인데, 해변 가본에 발이라도 담궈본지 몇년은 된 거 같아요
<soyeomul> 우오오오 몇년이나 지났음 그럼 바다를 그렇게 좋아하진 않는가바요 ;;;
<soyeomul> 다 그런진 몰라도 이곳엔... 하도 후덥지근하다보니...
<soyeomul> 시원한곳을 찾게되더라구요
<soyeomul> 어른도 아이들도 모두다 바다로 가더이다 차타고요
<soyeomul> 므 중요한건 아닙니다 서니님;;;
<soyeomul> 이메일 므왔나 한번 살피러 가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Seony> 좋아하지 않는다기보단, 가는 게 하루이틀 1년 2년 지나면 귀찮아서 안가게 되더라구요
<soyeomul> 아항~
<soyeomul> 넹넹 서니님;;
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 합시다아아아~~~
<soyeomul> 이메일 살펴보다보니
<soyeomul> 이맥스 개발쪽에 한 스웨덴 개발자분 스테판 칸가스씨
<soyeomul> 이맥스 Gnus 를 쓰는데 message-id 가 이맥스도 Gnus 도 아닌 Gmail 오리지날 message-id 더라구요
<Seony> 음 저는 Vim파라서 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 왜 그런가 한참 쳐다봤는데 이분 gmail-api 를 이맥스에다 붙여쓰시더라는...
<soyeomul> 아.. 이건 이맥스 라기보다 전자메일에 가까운지라,,,
<soyeomul> vim 에선 혹시 메일 보내는 기능 없나요
<soyeomul> 그냥 궁금하네요~
<Seony> 네 vim은 그냥 순수하게 에디터의 역할만 해서요
<soyeomul> 앙 넵!
<soyeomul> 서양 사람들은 왜 그리 전자메일/유즈넷 기술에 집착할까싶어요
<soyeomul> 동양과 천지차이
<Seony> 제 개인적인 의견이지만, 쓰는 사람들만 그러는 거 같아요
<soyeomul> 움... 설득력있어요!
<Seony> 제 주변 동료들은 유즈넷엔 아예 관심도 없더라구요
<Seony> 심지어 이메일조차도 그냥 웹브라우저로 띄워서 읽지, 특별히 이메일 클라를 쓴다거나 하지도 않고 그러네요
<soyeomul> 참 그래서 더더욱 서양에 전자메일 클라이언트를 맹그는 사람들은 연구대상인거 같아요
<soyeomul> lars 나 스테판 칸가스 같은 해커들은 대체 왜 그리 메일 기술에 광적으로 집착하는가!
<soyeomul> 이거 논문감!
<soyeomul> 방금 모기 한마리 잡았어요,,,
<soyeomul> 아따 크네요
<Seony> 음... 누군지 모르는 사람들 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 그쪽 이멕스 싸람들은 죄다 언더그라운드 해커들
<Seony> 그러고보니 저는 아는 이름들 자체가 없군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 언더그라운드와 오브그라운드 차이 --영문 위키백과에 있으먄 오브그라운드 해커 없으면 언더
<soyeomul> 가수를 비유하자면 테레비에 나오면 오브 가수 안나오고 콘서트나 댕기면 언더
<soyeomul> 신해철 -- 언더, 서태지 -- 오브
<soyeomul> 콤푸타는 빌게이츠/귀도 같은분들은 오브,
<soyeomul> lars, 스테판 칸가스/ 서니님 같은 분들은 언더그라운드 해커!
<Seony> 저는 해커는 커녕 해커랑 대화도 못하는 수준입니다 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 서니님은 위키백과에만 없다뿐이지 파이썬 해커로 존경받아요 적어도 우분투 공동체에서는요^^^
<Seony> 제가 한 게 있어야죠
<Seony> 여기서 채팅 밖에 안하는데요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 그때 코어를 다 못쓴다는 파이썬 단점
<soyeomul> 그거 써니님에게 처음 들었어여
<soyeomul> 정말 충격이었어요
<Seony> 나무위키 파이썬 항목에도 잘 나와있어요
<soyeomul> 그걸 아는 분이 몇명 안될거 같아요
<soyeomul> 음~
<Seony> 시간 나시면 나무위키 파이썬 항목 읽어보세요. 외국 해커 메일링 리스트 말구요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 있어도 그기에 백그라운드 지식이 없으면 이해를 못하거등요
<Seony> 저만 아는게 아니라, 나무위키 읽는 분들이면 다 아는 사실이에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 하다못해 이브온라인 게임하는 컴맹들도 아는 사실이에요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 하여간 서니님 코멘트가 많은 도움이 되었어요!~
<soyeomul> 그쪽 이브온라인게이머들도 다 언더그라운드 해커들!
<soyeomul> 이야오!
<Seony> 프로그래밍에 프자도 모르면서 파이썬 욕하는 애들이 이브온라인에 얼마나 많은데요 ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 자꾸 전 그 스웨덴 이맥스 해커에게 마음이 가네요
<soyeomul> 어떻게 gmail-api 와 이맥스를 붙였을까... 하구여
<soyeomul> 참 싱기방기~
<soyeomul> 이름도 있어보이는 스테판 칸가스!
<soyeomul> 징키스칸 후예인가...
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 그 누구더라 아직 얼굴도 모르지만 우리나라 커널 해커중에 허태준씨
<soyeomul> 이맥스 쓰더이다
<soyeomul> 단 이맥스로 메일은 죽어도 안쓴다네요
<soyeomul> 믄가 이맥스 메일은 자기랑 안맞다고
<soyeomul> 이맥스로 코딩은 하되 절대 메일은 안하는!
<soyeomul> 그래서 내린 결론!
<soyeomul> 이멕스는 생산성과 거리가 먼! 그냥 폼생폼사!
<soyeomul> 야호!
<soyeomul> 그래서 농사꾼도 도전하나바요
<soyeomul> 생산성은 vim 인정요!
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 더 할께요
<soyeomul> 음냐;;;
<soyeomul> 이맥스로 일기 쓰기엔 조아요
<soyeomul> 문학소년은 이맥스를 조아한다는 철학?
<soyeomul> 그래서 org 라는것도 발달하고
<soyeomul> 하지만 전 아직 org 책만 사다놓고 아직 제대로 파보지 못했네요
<soyeomul> 어제도 한번 적은거 같은데 이맥스+wayland 가 28.1 부터 될거 같다는 개발팀의 언급이 있었어요
<soyeomul> 이제 27.1 rc 가 나왔으니... 28.1 은 앞으로 1년은 더 기다려야.. 아마 데비안11 불스아이가 나오는 시기와 비슷할거 같아요
<soyeomul> 불스아이 나올때 28.1 이 함께 탑재된다면 얼매나 조을까는 생각 해봤네요
<soyeomul> 28.1 이맥스 판번호
<soyeomul> 점심시간 다되어서 이만 들어가봅니다
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 모두들 존 하루요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<nariyel> lex__: 안녕하세요
<lex__> nariyel: 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 야밤에 접속했지만
<soyeomul> 동해바다 가족 여행 실패
<soyeomul> 했네요
<soyeomul> 소여물 주면서 이번 여름은 혼자서 동해바다 구경할거 같아요 여름 끝날때까지요
<soyeomul> 집사람 일이 8월달 바쁘다고 아흐 다롱디리
<soyeomul> 가족여행 실패 허전함을 달래려 파이썬 코딩했네요
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/-/raw/84d21a7bbbf01d6383e7c0d0a3b41bf0699c7610/mid/tmid.py
<soyeomul> 저거 몇번 갱신했었어요
<soyeomul> 하지만 오늘 다시 한번 몇줄 고쳤습니다
<soyeomul> 이맥스 Gnus 에 들어가는 message-id 입니다
<soyeomul> 36진법 함수 좀 더 유연하게 짜려면 divmod() 내장함수 쓰는것도 있다던데 그냥 저의 무식한 방법을 유지하기로 했네요
<soyeomul> 쉘에서 tmid.py 실행하면 <ywyyvlmr10u.fsf@vtyht.birch.chromebook>
<soyeomul>  
<soyeomul> 저런 문자열이 출력되는데 저게 전자메일 헤더에 들어가는 message-id 입니다
<soyeomul> 유일무이하여야 한다고 해서 유닉스 시간도 안에다 삽입했습니다
<lex__> 소여물님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 자랑자랑하다보면 가족여행 무산된거 허전함 달랠 수 있다 생각해서요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 오!!
<soyeomul> 렉스님 이 야밤에...
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!!!
<soyeomul> 10일 정도 남았나요! 출근!
<soyeomul> 저는 소 출하
<lex__> 아까 퇴근하면서 들어왔는데 안끊겼네요
<soyeomul> 퇴근 아... 벌써 출근하셨나바요!
<lex__> 출근이요?
<lex__> 월요일부터 돈 법니다. ㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 저번에 입사 20일전이라는
<soyeomul> 아 월요일부터,,,
<lex__> 아 계산을 잘못했나봐요
<lex__> 8/1자로 입사했어요
<soyeomul> 축하드립니다!!!
<lex__> 그래서 낮에 못들어와요. ㅠㅠ
<lex__> 아직은 신입이니까요. ㅋ
<soyeomul> 바쁜게 좋지요!
<soyeomul> 바쁘면 잡념도 줄고 건강에도 좋구요!
<lex__> 3일 다니고 말하긴 그렇지만 일단 회사가 마음에 듭니다.
<soyeomul> 이야~~~
<lex__> 왜냐하면 첫째 출퇴근 지문을 안찍엉ㅅ
<soyeomul> 조은 소식 같아요!
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 지문은 사무실 문 열때만....
<lex__> 자동으로 잠기는 시스템이에요
<soyeomul> 문이 최첨단인가바요;;;
<lex__> 둘째 11:40분에 점심먹으러 가요
<soyeomul> 우사 문이랑 다르네요
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 점심 일찍 먹네요!
<lex__> 저를 소취급 하쉽니까??
<lex__> ㅋㅋㅋ
<soyeomul> 아 제가 있는 환경이 우사밖에 없어서요 제송;;;
<lex__> 그리고 회의시간이 짧아요.
<soyeomul> 믄지 모르지만 회사가 탄탄한 거 같아요
<soyeomul> 그냥 느낌~
<lex__> 오늘은 이사님이 집이 멀다며 5분 정도 늦어도 된다고 하셨어요. ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 오
<lex__> 그정도는 자기선에서 봐준다고 그러셨어요.
<soyeomul> 조으네요
<lex__> 하지만 전 8:30분쯤 출근합니다
<soyeomul> 와!
<soyeomul> 저도 출퇴근 해본 경험이 있는데요 솔직히 조금 늦으면 많이 쳐다보이더라구요
<lex__> 그게 어려서 배운 거라.... 시간맞춰 출근하는게 더 어려워요
<soyeomul> 종로에서
<soyeomul> 렉스님 홧팅!
<lex__> 업계에서는 작은 회사에요. 그러니 저에게 입사의 기회가 온거에요.^^
<soyeomul> 아니 그 느낌이 오는 그 느낌이 렉스님이 무쟈게 스마트하게 일 잘하는것처럼 느껴진거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아직 제가 렉스님 얼굴을 한번도 안봤지만
<soyeomul> 그냥 그렇게 느낌이 들어요
<soyeomul> 회사입장에서 놓치기 싫은 사람 렉스님
<soyeomul> 파이썬이 업무에 도움이 되면 좋을텐데요
<lex__> 제가 주변으로부터 듣는 말은 완벽할 거 같다고 합니다. 하지만 깊이 알면 헛점투성이에요
<lex__> 그럼 저는 이야기하죠. 고것이 매력이다! 완벽하면 정없다고 변명합니다. ㅋ
<soyeomul> 그니까 일을 할땐 꼼꼼히 하고 일상에서는 좀 인간적인 면이 보인다?
<lex__> 일할 때 꼼꼼하고 싶은데 헛점도 많아요. 제가 판단할 때는 그렇습니다.
<soyeomul> 하여간 화이팅요!!!
<lex__> 감사합니다.^^
<soyeomul> 전 내일 또 송아지랑 씨름하러 갑니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 렉스님 존 밤 되세요^^^
<lex__> 언능 쉬세요.
<soyeomul> 넵!
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-06
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lex__> Seony: 안녕하세요. 회의하고 왔어요.^^
<Seony> 아침이라 바쁘셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 업무변동사항이 있어서 회의를 했어요
<lex__> 이 회사는 회의가 짧습니다. 아주 좋아요.^^
<Seony> 회의를 매주 한 번씩 정도로 하나요?
<lex__> 정해지진 않은거 같아요. 여러 사람이 협업하는 경우가 많아서 일정조율차 모이더라구요
<Seony> 아~ 꽤 좋네요. 다른 분들 보니까 회의 하는 것만으로도 스트레스 받는다고 하시더라구요
<lex__> 전 직장은 그랬어요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 성공한 (회사와) 경영자의 공통 의견 " 회의는 가능한 짧게 하라", 오죽하면 "회의는 (앉지말고) 서서하라"는 얘기도 있고요, 또
<lex__> 맞는 말씀입니다.^^
<Jason-KR> 또 좀 다른 의미지만, 아마존(의 회장)은 PPT 발표/보고를 없앴죠?!!!  '꾸미기에 시간 낭비 없애자'도 있겠지만, 6장 이하로 압축 함략 (서술식) 보고/발표로 바꿔데요. ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 목요일 아침 인사 드립니다
<soyeomul> 아침에 암소 한마리가 울타리 밖으로 나와서 집어넣었어요
<soyeomul> 그런데 또 탈출했어요
<soyeomul> 소밥주다가 다시 집어넣었어요
<soyeomul> 자세히 보니 암소 오른쪽 뒷발굽에 피가 묻어있었어요
<soyeomul> 울타리 넘다가 오른쪽 뒷다리 발굽에 무리가 갔나바요
<soyeomul> 아까징끼 뿌려주었어요
<soyeomul> 요즘 아까징끼는 스프레이식으로 뿌릴수 있게 만들어져나오더라구요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 오늘은 울진 선선합니다! 바람이 불어여
<soyeomul> 이게 그 태풍 바람인가바요
<soyeomul> 바람이 불어대니까... 습한게 다 사라졌어요
<soyeomul> 그나저나 아침 커피 한잔 합시다아아아아아아아아~
<Seony> https://m.ruliweb.com/best/board/300143/read/48239418
<Seony> 무섭긴 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 방금 농장일지 적는다고 늦게봤네요
<soyeomul> 저게 중국 샨샤댐인가 거거 맞죠?
<soyeomul> 샨샤댐 찾아보니 양자강쪽 댐이더라구요~
<soyeomul> 어마어마하네요 !
<Seony> 자막에 임진강이라고 써있네요
<soyeomul> 에잉!
<soyeomul> 임진강 한국의 임진강요?
<Seony> 자막에 대문짝만하게 써있는데 혹시 안보이세요?
<soyeomul> 와!
<Seony> 모바일용 주소를 붙여드려서 보이실텐데요
<soyeomul> 저게 우리나라였나요!
<soyeomul> 아녀요 저도 방금확인했네요
<soyeomul> 아니 전 우리나라에 저렁게 있는줄 몰랐네요
<soyeomul> 이여 진짜 뉴스네요
<lex__> 오마이갓. 파주네요
<soyeomul> 렉스님 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 임진강이 파주였나바요
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 그럼 북한에 가까운 강인가바요
<soyeomul> 아 근디 사진 진짜 빡시네여!
<Seony> 네 무섭더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<lex__> 파주 아닌가?
<soyeomul> 완저이 토네이도네요
<lex__> 임진각으로 봤어요
<soyeomul> 아니 파주 맞을거에요!
<lex__> 소여물님 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 임진강 넘으면 바로 북한
<soyeomul> 넵! 렉스님
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 구글지도 으아아아
<soyeomul> 임진강을 검색했더니 구글지도 [림진강]
<soyeomul> 야호!
<soyeomul> 림진강 -- 파주시 탄현면
<Jason-KR> 저기 군남댐이고요, 렉스님 집이랑 멀지 않아요. 그 다음이 제 삼실
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 오 그럼 재준님이랑 렉스님이랑 다들 림진강 근처에 거주하신다는근가여!
<soyeomul> 림진강!
<Jason-KR> 규모는 겁나게 작아요, 싼샤댐에 100분의 1? 천분의 1정도 규모. ㅎ
<Jason-KR> 우리 명단에 있는 사람들 중에서만 말씀이요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 샨샤댐이 크긴 크네요 양자강 규모가 어마어마한가바요
<soyeomul> 울진 이제 비가 내립니다 바람에 휘날리네여 빗줄기가요
<Jason-KR> 지도상 동남쪽으로 내려오면서 볼 때, 연천군> 파주시(렉스님 집)>고양시(제 삼실)> 서울시 마포구(소여물님 유학 숙사) ㅋ
<soyeomul> 아 그 세곳 연결하면 혹시 델타?
<Jason-KR> 풉 ㅋ
<soyeomul> 아닙니다 그냥 흰소리!
<soyeomul> 아 그냥 직선에 가깝네여
<soyeomul> 이야 파주에서 성수대교까지 출퇴근길 어마어마하게 머네여!
<Jason-KR> "L 또는 ㄴ" 字 ?
<Jason-KR> 요즘 그 정도는 껌 입니다. ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아 니은에 가깝다~ 넵이해했네요!
<soyeomul> 진짜 저거리는 자차보다 대중교통 지하철이 낫갰어요
<Jason-KR> 곧 정부표준말로 "수도권 광역 급행 열차" 지하철 개통하면 20분으로 단축 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 오!
<Jason-KR> 3~4년내로 ("수도권 광역 급행 열차") GTX 지하철 개통하면 30분으로 단축 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 9호선 급행보다 빠르다는 건가바요!
<Jason-KR> 몇배 빨라요, 1. 속도,  2. 정차역 단순 화
<soyeomul> 아 진짜 전 서울 인구 좀 분산되었음 좋겠어요 서울대학교를 울진으로 옮겼음 좋겠네요!
<soyeomul> 그럼 한 300만 서울인구 빠지지 않을까요
<Seony> 그럼 서울대가 더 이상 서울대가 아닌 울진대가 되는 거겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아니면 서울대 울진캠퍼스
<Jason-KR> 아 진짜 전 서울 인구 좀 분산되었음 좋겠어요 +1
<Jason-KR> 울진대 서울(근처)캠퍼스   도 좋아요. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 그 므냐 과거에 김대중선생님이 하신 말씀 지역군형발전을 위해선 교육과 병원 이 두개만 해결되면 된다고 하셨는데
<soyeomul> 다들 대학때문에 상경하거등요
<soyeomul> 그리고 병원때문에 이부러 대도시로 가고
<soyeomul> 울 아부지께서 경상도 울진군에서 김대중선생님 운동하셔서 당시 1997년 김대중 대통령되신거
<soyeomul> 전 정말 기뻤어요!
<Seony> 제 생각에도 울나라가 너무 서울에만 몰린 게 좀 그렇더라구요
<soyeomul> 진짜 빡센 지도자가 나타나서 서울대를 지방으로 100% 옮기면 게임 끝나는거라 생각되네요
<soyeomul> 서울대만 옮기면 서울인구 진짜 한 20% 빠집니다
<Jason-KR> 11시 서울 홍수주의보 발령.    사실, 망원동이 지리적으로 저지대, 배수지도 있고, 배수펌프도 자주 고장났던 곳 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 아니 망원동요!
<soyeomul> 엇 잠시 집사람 통화할께요!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Seony> 서울시 인구가 천만명 아닌가요?
<Seony> 대학교 하나에 200만이면 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 인천시 인구가 300만이라고 나오는데, 서울대 옮기면 인천시만한 행정구역이 새로 태어나겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<Jason-KR> 제 알기론 고양시는 대학 설립 불허가 지역, 이유는 인구과밀화 억제 차원.   파주는 아직 모르겠어요.
<soyeomul> 다행히 서울 마포구 서교동 망원동은 무사하다고 연락받았어요!
<soyeomul> 감사합니다 재준님
<soyeomul> 마자요 서니님 대학교 하나에 행정구역 지도가 바뀝니다요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 하지만, 지속 관심 필요합니다. ㅠㅠ 겁주는 거 아니고요.
<soyeomul> 넵^^
<soyeomul> 만약 경기도에 생긴다면 저쪽 인구밀도가 낮은곳으로 가지 않을까요?
<soyeomul> 북쪽 파주나 양주/가평
<Jason-KR> 그래야 합니다. 법으로 정했어요.
<soyeomul> 아 넵^^^
<soyeomul> 가평은 서울-양양 고속도로 지나는길에 한번 봣어요 휴게소요 정말 조용하더이다 주변요
<soyeomul> 아 물론 양양쪽은 더 조용~
<soyeomul> 그쪽 고속도로는 정말 잘 뚫었다 생각했어요
<soyeomul> 이재명지사 토지거래허가제를 추진하려는 기사가 뜨서 들여다봤는데 정말 작품입니다 이거 추진되면 경기도 땅투기는 잡을 수 있지않냐는 생각 드네요
<soyeomul> 그보다!
<soyeomul> 드뎌
<soyeomul> 내일 20.04.1 나오는날?
<soyeomul> 맞죠?
<soyeomul> 우분투 20.04.1
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 저도 내일 나오면 업글 한번 해볼까하네요
<soyeomul> Emacs Gnus 맹근 Lars 도 맨날 데비안 쓰다가 최근에 우분투 20.04 깔았다는 소식 블로그 통해봤네요
<soyeomul> 우분투가 이렇게 인기 많아요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 앞으로 지도자 선거도 민주당대 민주당/ 앞으로 리눅스 우열도 데비안대 데비안이 될거 같아요
<soyeomul> 데비안 VS 데비안
<soyeomul> 이건 우분투 와 데비안 같은말
<soyeomul> 아 믄가 말이 안되는거 같은데 말이 되게끔 하려면
<soyeomul> 개발자분들이 모두다 데비안을 기반으로 믄가를 하려하는데... 과거
<Jason-KR> ㅋ ㅎㅎㅎ    요즘 만자로 (vs 아치)도 인기 많은 것 **같아요**
<soyeomul> 만자로!
<soyeomul> 아치 저도 들어봤어요
<soyeomul> 옛날에 이뿐거 찾을때 저도 그런거에 많이 혹하고 넘어갔는데
<soyeomul> 요즘은 그냥 꾸준히 안정적으로 새판이 나오는거 좋아해서 그냥 우분투에 앵카박았네요
<soyeomul> 근데 데비안도 불스아이 나오면 랩탑을 데비안으로 한번 해볼까 생각중ㅇ입니다
<soyeomul> 그라설라무네 우분투 vs 데비안 이... 개발자분들이나 큰 회사에서
<soyeomul> 구글도 그렇고 ms엣지팀도 그렇고
<soyeomul> 데비안으로 공구리치고 그위에다 믄가를 올리는 작업을 많이 하는거처럼 보였어요
<soyeomul> 데비안 안정판
<soyeomul> 그런데 어떤 개발자분들은 그런 작업을 우분투 LTS 로도 많이 하더라구요
<soyeomul> 그래서 한 얘기가 앞으로 리눅스 대결은 우분투 VS 데비안!
<soyeomul> 둘다 막상막하!
<soyeomul> 심지어 데비안 개발자분들도 우분투도 쓰고 데비안도 쓰고 나눠져있더라구요!
<soyeomul> 이맥스 개발자분들도 우분투파 VS 데비안파 가 꽉잡고 있어요
<soyeomul> 40 대 40 나머지는 BSD 그리고 윈도사용자분들
<soyeomul> 참 나머지 others 에 맥사용자분들도 있어요
<lex__> 점심 맛있게 드세요.^^
<soyeomul> 오 렉스님도 점심!!
<soyeomul> 맛있겠요!
<soyeomul> 한글 어순이 많이 변했네요 제송;;
<lex__> 네.
<soyeomul> 소여물 컴파일러가 고장났!
<soyeomul> ㅠㅠ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 저도 이만 들어가볼께요!
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕허새요
<Jason-KR> 퇴근 중입니꽈? ㅎ
<lex__> 네. 왕십리 입니다.
<lex__> 사람들이 어마어마하게 많아요
<Jason-KR> 아 금방 출발했군요?
<lex__> 아직 못탔어요.
<lex__> 왕십리에서 경의중앙선으로 갈아타거든요
<Jason-KR> 아무래도 퇴근 인파가 몰릴 시간....
<lex__> 줄서있는 사람들이 많아요.
<Jason-KR> 일은 할 만하겠지요?
<lex__> 아직 모르겠어요.
<lex__> 하지만 잘 가르쳐주셔서 제가 열심히만 하면 될거 같아요.^^
<Jason-KR> 예, 어차피 위 제 질문에 정답은 없을테니... ㅎ 아~ 제가 타자중에 정답을 말씀하는군요. ㅎ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex__> 오늘 아침에 알게된 사실인데 대표님이 제가 하려고 해서 좋다고 했습니다.
<Jason-KR> 다 좋은 말씀이네요. ^^
<lex__> 해보지도 않고 못하겠다고 하는 사람이 많다고 하시더라구요.
<Jason-KR> ^^
<lex__> 그래서 제가 그걸 원하신다면 제대로 뽑으셨다고 말했습니다. ㅋ
<lex__> 음... 지금 타면 앉을 수 있네요.^^
<Jason-KR> 어휴~ 복도 많으셔라 ㅋ
<lex__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 도착 예정시간? 또는 경의선만 탑승시간이 어찌되요?
<lex__> 왕십리에서 6:30분에 출발했어요
<lex__> 19:34분에 도착예정이네요.
<Jason-KR> 거의 60(65)분이군요
<Jason-KR> 경의선만 60분.
<lex__> 네.
<Jason-KR> 역시 자기개발(공부) 또는 취미(음악감상 등)하기에 충분한 시간이네요?! 잘 됐습니다.
<lex__> 총 출근시간은 지하철: 1시간 20분, 걷기 약20분 입니다.
<lex__> 맞아요. 아직 조는 것은 안되더라구요. 못내릴까봐 불안한가봐요.
<Jason-KR> 요즘 손전화 앱'이 잘되어 있어서..... 도착전 알림도 훌륭함.
<lex__> 제 앱들은 잘 안되더라구요
<lex__> 대신 스마트와치로 알람을 맞춰놓긴 하는데 울릴 시간이 되기전에 끈답니다.ㅎㅎ
<Jason-KR> 최소한 55분 진동 타이머라도..... ㅎ
<lex__> 아까 2호선타고 오다보니 잠실대교부근인가? 강쪽 도로가 침수됐더라구요.
<Jason-KR> 예, 제 기억에는 흔한 일인데, 뉴스보니 "9년만"이라고....
<lex__> 뉴스 검색해보니 파주도 도로가 잠겼네요.
<Jason-KR> 몰랐유, 하지만 파주 구도심 얘기일 껍니다.
<lex__> 네. 어제 저녁에 파주1리~5리까지 대피하라는 긴급재난문자 받았어요
<Jason-KR> ~리' 아~ 아직 ~리 단위가 있긴 있군요?!!! 잠시 잊었었음. ㅎ
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 왔습니다
<soyeomul> 갑자기 울진에 비가 쏴하고 내렸습니다 대략 1시간 정도 퍼부은거 같아요
<soyeomul> 지금은 그쳤습니다
<soyeomul> 홀리님 어소세요~~~
<soyeomul> 이만 들어갑니다 내일 소여물 위하야
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-07
<ircCloud_autowiz> 안녕하세요~ 화창한 불금 입니다~ ^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 아침 소여물 주고 백암온천왔습니다
<soyeomul> 금요일 아침 인사 드립니다~
<soyeomul> 오늘은 비가 오다 서다 오다 서다 반복하는 날입니다 울진요
<soyeomul> 한 30분 비오다 그쳤네요
<soyeomul> 아침 커피 한잔합시다아아아아~
<soyeomul> 아침에 트랙타로 볏짚주다가 본 광경
<soyeomul> 트랙터 위에 잡초가 자라고 있더이다
<soyeomul> 트랙터 위에 잡초가 자라고있길래 다시 봤더니
<soyeomul> 트랙터 위에 흙덩이가 있는데 그곳에 잡초가 뿌리를 박고 열심히 크고 있더라구요
<soyeomul> 신기해서 사진으로 남겼어요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 서니님 안녕하세요!!!
<soyeomul> 함수를 드뎌 분리해서 base36.py 로 따로 작성하고
<soyeomul> 다른 파일에서 from base36 import base36
<soyeomul> 하고서 asdf = base36(uuid)
<soyeomul> 이런식으로 코딩하니깐 이야~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 진짜 되더라구요!!
<soyeomul> 와 대끼리!!!
<soyeomul> 너무 신기해서 소감 남겨요~
<soyeomul> https://gitlab.com/soyeomul/Gnus/-/commit/3bd6a9baa5d469ee2b72cc79d0888ef2bb824cc0
<soyeomul> 캬~
<soyeomul> 파이싼은 자랑해야 맛이 나는!
<soyeomul> 36진법을 노가다로 작성했어요
<soyeomul> 저거 완저이 노가다입니다
<soyeomul> 입력수가 36^6 넘어가면 함수 폭팔합니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 전자메일 헤더에 message-id 이게 RFC 에선 유일무이해야 한다고 추천하더이다
<soyeomul> 그래서 유일무이하려면 허블나게 랜덤한 숫자가 반복이 안되게끔 하려고 생쑈를 하였어요
<soyeomul> 원래 저걸 elisp 로 맹근 lars 는 36진법 그리고 시스템의 user_id
<soyeomul> 또 하나 현재 유닉스 시각!
<soyeomul> 이 3개를 짬뽕하여 램덤하게 섞어서 만들었는데
<soyeomul> 저도 그걸 파이썬으로 따라하다가 바지가랑이 찢어질뻔했어요 ㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> 헌데 36진법 구현이 좀 더 고급진 방법이 있던거 같던데 전 그걸 따라하려다 관뒀습니다
<soyeomul> 제가 한거보다 좀 더 유연하던데 그래도 제가 쌩고생해서 짠게 더 애착이 가네요
<soyeomul> 무시하지만 애착이 가고 게다거 의도대로 돌아간다는게 너무 행복합니다!
<soyeomul> 무시/무식/g
<soyeomul> 이렇게 또 파이썬 잡지식이 하나 늘어가는 소여물 입니다
<soyeomul> 성공의 으미에서 커피 한잔 셀프로 들이키렵니다~
<Seony> 크... 꾸준히 공부하시네요
<Seony> 전 요즘 아무 것도 안하고 놀기만 해서...
<soyeomul> 앗!
<soyeomul> 밥묵기전에 서니님 하나만 여쭤볼께요
<soyeomul> Gmail 로그인 말이에요
<soyeomul> 요즘 보안이 낮은 앱에서 로그인 계속 끊겨서요
<soyeomul> 이거 왜 그런가요
<Seony> 로그인이 끊긴다는데 무슨 뜻이에요?
<soyeomul> 이를테면 크롬 브라우저에선 로그인 문제없는데
<soyeomul> 메일 프로그램 에볼루샨 천둥새 이맥스에서 gmail 로그인 하면 로그인이 잘 안된다가 나옵니다
<Seony> 아... 그럼 로그인이 실패했다는 메시지가 뜨나요?
<soyeomul> 그레서 보안이 낮은 앱 사용 중지 므 이런 경고도 뜹니다
<soyeomul> 넵
<soyeomul> 로그인이 안되어요
<soyeomul> 그래서 크롬브라우저로 로그인해서 보안 낮은 앱 사용 해제 했다가 다시 사용하기 클릭하여 업데이또하면
<Seony> 메일 클라이언트는 imap 방식 쓰시구요?
<soyeomul> 또 한시간만 사용가능하네요
<soyeomul> 넵 imap 입니다
<soyeomul> 하여간 한시간마다 계속 업데이또 해주어야 롣그인 되네요
<Seony> 제가 아는 바가 맞다면 메일 클라이언트 쓰실려면 아마 보안낮은앱 사용을 허가하도록 해야할 거에요
<soyeomul> 이거 구글에서 므를 서비스 중지하나요?
<soyeomul> 음...
<soyeomul> 이맥스 개발자 토론 메일링에서도 이 문제로 글타래 엄청 깁니다
<soyeomul> 다 영어라서 전 자세히 내용은 모르는데...
<soyeomul> 절반은 gmail 포기하세요 (이맥스)
<soyeomul> 절반은 gmail 서비스 므시기 므시기 하면 또 쓸 수 있다
<soyeomul> 이런 이야기들이 오가는데
<soyeomul> 전 어떻게 할까요
<Seony> 저도 제가 만든 스크립트들이, 전날 제 이메일에 있는 logwatch 기록을 가져와서 가공한다음 리포트로 보여주는 게 있는데 그거 하려면 보안낮음으로 허용해야하거든요
<soyeomul> 음;;
<soyeomul> 한시간 후 다시 갱신해주는게 여간 귀찮지 않네요
<Seony> 저는 지금은 메일 클라이언트를 쓰지않는데, 쓰지않게된 이유는 오히려 로그인이 아니라 다른 문제였어요
<soyeomul> 아 넵;;;
<Seony> 구글 크롬 같은 웹으로 보는 것보다 메일 프로그램을 쓰는 게 너무 불편해서 답답하더라구요
<soyeomul> 좀 그런게 있긴 있어요 다들 폼생폼사 자존심으로 이맥스로 메일 쓰긴해요
<soyeomul> 그넘의 자존심
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 스테판 칸가스는 gmailapi 를 이맥스에다 붙여 쓰는거 같은데 방법을 공개하지 않고있어요
<soyeomul> 혼자만 잘 쓰고 나빠요
<soyeomul> 하여간 써니님 조언 감사요
<Seony> 이맥스 잘 쓰는 분들은 이맥스 하나로 다 해결하더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 예전 제 사수도 이맥스 파였는데, 전 배워보려다 포기 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 아 이맥스가 생산성엔 좋지 않아요 일기쓸때만 조아요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Seony> 딴거 좋은 것들 많은데 굳이? 라는 생각이 들더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 마자요 그넘의 자존심이 가장 크다는...;;;
<soyeomul> 점심 식사 맛있게 하세요!
<Seony> 다만 제 직업적인 특성상 vim을 잘 쓰고싶은 마음은 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 넵 맛있게 하세요
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 넵 저도 vim 같이 쓰고 있어요
<soyeomul> 네 그럼 써니님 존 하루요^^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> https://gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com/2020/03/less-secure-app-turn-off-suspended.html
<soyeomul> 찾아보니 구글 공지를 했더군요
<soyeomul> 아 저도 개인 메일로 공지 메일을 받긴 받았어요
<soyeomul> 어느정도 뭔가가 일어날거라고 생각은 했지만 막상 로그인이 안되다 되다 하니 좀 더 현실적으로 다가오더이다
<soyeomul> 좀전에 soyeomul@gmail.com 계정으로 실험삼아 LSA 해제 시키고 2단계 인증 작동시켰습니다.
<soyeomul> 저거 Emacs 에서도 되고 ssmtp 에서도 되고 getmail 에서도 되더라구요 app 비밀번호
<soyeomul> 사용자가 지정한 비밀번호 대신 구글에서 랜덤으로 사용자에게 주는 "app password" 를 대신 사용하여 로그인 가능하더이다
<soyeomul> 구글 공지 메일에 의하면 2021년 2월 15일까지는 LSA 를 유지시킨다고 하네요
<soyeomul> 저 기간이 지나면 100% 2단계 인증으로 넘어가야지만 Gmail 로그인 된다고 합니다.
<soyeomul> 그 공지메일은 제가 올해 1월달에 받은 메일이었는데
<soyeomul> 구글에서 코로나 사태로 그걸 다시 연기하려나봅니다.
<soyeomul> 2021년 2월 15일은 그럼 아직 확정이 아니게 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 그 유효기간 만료일자를 구글에서 차후에 다시 공지한다고 합니다.
<soyeomul> 그래도 미리 준비하면 좋겠지요
<soyeomul> 하여간 공지 메일 대신 저 위에 구글 블로그 링크에 다 관련 내용이 포함되어 있습니다.
<soyeomul> 2단계 인증을 해도 app password 로 emacs ssmtp getmail 등등 제 3자 앱들을 사용할 수 있다는점 이 얘기 하려고 재입장 했어요
<soyeomul> 본 글의 핵심 단어는 "app password" 입니다. 이것만 알고 있으면 2단계 인증을 해도 무리없이 계속 써오든 제3자 앱들을 쓸 수 있습니다.
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주러 갑니다~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<lex__> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 야밤에 접속했습니다
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 동해바다 잠시 댕겨왔습니다
<soyeomul> 비가 계속 오더라구요
<soyeomul> 비오는 동해바다도 나쁘지 않았어요
<soyeomul> 동해바다 해안가도로에 포타 세워두고서 스웨덴 해커 스테판 칸가스에 대해서 좀 더 조사해봤습니다
<soyeomul> 전자메일주소가 stefan@marxist.se 입니다.
<soyeomul> 딱봐도 칸가스는 FSF 철학에 심취한 스웨덴 청년이었으며 현재는 아내와 함께 살고 있습니다
<soyeomul> 스웨덴에서 콤푸타 공학과를 댕기면서 "free software" 에 많은 감동을 받은거 같아요
<soyeomul> 그리고 실력도 있어요 파이썬 C언어 리스프 이렇게 3개의 언어를 다루더라구요
<soyeomul> 우리나라 대학생들은 콤푸타를 대학에서 전공하면 대부분 콤푸타 세계를 윈도우10의 시각에서 바라보는데... 스웨덴이나 노르웨이 독일 등 유럽에 사는 대학생들은 비싼 학비로 콤푸타 를 전공하면
<soyeomul> "free software" 가 보이나 봅니다...
<soyeomul> 아니나 다를까 칸가스... FSF 홈피에 인터뷰 기사도 실려있더라구요
<soyeomul> 스웨덴의 리차드 스톨만! 딱 그 느낌이었어요.
<soyeomul> 젊고 진취적이고 실력있고... 아까 그 전자메일주소 marxist.se 는...
<soyeomul> 바로 칼 마르크스 입니다. 공산주의를 만드신분.
<soyeomul> 칸가스가 이맥스로 전자메일을 잘 다루길래 한번 조사해보았어요.
<soyeomul> 끝내줍니다. 리눅스/오픈소스 좋아하는 분들과 취향이 거의 맞아떨어지는...
<soyeomul> 스웨덴의 FSF 전사! 그 이름은 스테판 칸가스!!!
<soyeomul> 이름이 꼭 징기스칸 후예 같아여...
<soyeomul> 그 사진도 있는데... 끝내주게 예리하게 날카롭게 생겼어요.
<soyeomul> 나이는 대략! 추정치 1987년생 언저리...
<soyeomul> https://blogs.fsfe.org/fellowship-interviews/?p=422
<soyeomul> "free software" 와 공산주의를 지향하는 스웨덴 청년 스테판 칸가스 사진입니다
<soyeomul> 우리나라에도 칸가스류의 FSF 전사가 좀 있으면 좋겠어요...
<soyeomul> 환경에 이끌려가기보다 내가 그 환경을 극복하고 "free software" 를 고국 스웨덴에 심으려는 의지가 굳센 청년 아...
<soyeomul> 정말 이끌렸습니다... 저도 모르게...
<soyeomul> 마음을 빼았겼어요 칸가스에게
<soyeomul> 칸가스처럼 FSF 전사가 되지 못하면 그냥 농사꾼으로 남는게 대한민국에선 최선인거 같아요
<soyeomul> 칸가스 실력을 엿볼 수 있는 깃헙
<soyeomul> https://github.com/skangas/zombieswtf
<soyeomul> 9년전에 벌써 파이썬으로 물건을 만든 칸가스...
<soyeomul> 만들면 GNU/Linux 에서 뭔가를 만들어요 코딩을 파이썬이나 C언어 모두다... 이게 칸가스의 진면목입니다 이게 정말 부러웠어요
<soyeomul> mentor 라는 저장소 보니까 최근에 만든 물건인데 이맥스 안에서 토렌트 내려받기 프로그램이더라구요 elisp
<soyeomul> 칸가스 같은 대학생이 우리나라에 있다면 정말 밥 한그릇 사주고 싶네요 정말 맘에 듭니다 칸가스 청년
<soyeomul> 칸가스 gmailapi 와 이맥스 붙여서 메일 처리하는거 방금 믄지 확인했어요
<soyeomul> https://github.com/gauteh/lieer
<soyeomul> lieer 저거 notmuch 와 함께 하는 파이썬으로 만들어진 경량화 Gmail 전용 smtp 입니다
<soyeomul> 비밀을 알아냈으니 이만 자러갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 밤 되세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-08
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오 서니님 안녕하세요!~
<soyeomul> 비가 옵니다
<soyeomul> 그리고 수도권엔 물난리 났었더라구요
<soyeomul> 서니님 계신곳은 괜찮으신가요
<Jason-KR> 안녕하세요?
<soyeomul> 재준님 꾸벅
<Jason-KR> 수도권 이 정도는 껌 (죄송합니다)
<soyeomul> 재준님 그곳 괜찮나요?
<Jason-KR> 중남부 지방에 어제 비가 대단했죠?
<Jason-KR> 예, 완전 BELT 가 극명하게 다릅니다.
<soyeomul> 아 울진도 비가 계속 내리긴 해요
<Jason-KR> 옛 말에....한여름 (소나기)비는 논두렁을 두고 다툰다고....왼팔/오른팔 다~ 달라요.
<Seony> 네 제가 있는 곳은 맑고 시원하네요
<soyeomul> 아 넵 서니님
<soyeomul> 넵 재준님 속담 좋아요!
<Jason-KR> 년중 무휴 좋은 날씨죠~ 하와이,    화산 빼고.
<Jason-KR> 15:20분 하와이 !!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 화산은 어차피 먼데에 있어서 괜찮아요
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> freenode 에 사람들 진짜 많네요
<soyeomul> 전에 hanirc 가 전 채곤줄 알았는데,,,
<Jason-KR> ㅎㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> freenode 는 더 규모가 있네요 게다가 거의 대부분 오픈소스쪽 사람들 같아요 팬이거나
<soyeomul> 여기 /j #emacs 했더니
<soyeomul> 아따 사람 이름만 한참 리스팅합니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<soyeomul> hanirc 아직도 기억하네요 당시에
<soyeomul> 암꺼도 모를때
<soyeomul> 접속했는데 다들 irc 에 대한 자부심 갱장하더라는
<soyeomul> 그리고 최초로 한글닉이 되게끔 패치하신 분들도 진짜 높게 보였어요
<soyeomul> 음 홀리님 오늘 안계시네요,,,
<soyeomul> 한아얄씨 서버 오퍼레이터분들도 갱장히 높게 보였었구요
<soyeomul> EUC-KR 로 시작했다가 지금은 있는줄 모르겟네요 마지막 접속해본지 15년이 넘었어요
<soyeomul> 대세는 이제 UTF-8!
<Jason-KR> 한아얄씨? 가....지금 되요? utf-8로 인코딩 된 luatic 한글 서버도 있어요.
<Jason-KR> 피씨영웅님도 거기 있고...
<Jason-KR> irc.luatic.net   포트 7778
<soyeomul> 다른데는 그냥 관심이 이제 없네요 그냥 오픈소스쪽 대화방만 찾아댕기는 절 발견합니다
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul>  ubuntu/ubuntu-ko/debian/emacs/gnus/notmuch 등등등
<soyeomul> 그리고 알게된 사실 데비안보다 우분투 사용자가 더 많다는 사실도!
<soyeomul> 우분투가 이렇게 위대합니다 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Jason-KR> 소여물님, 지금 사중중인 아얄씨 클라연트에서 사용자 whois 열람 되요?
<soyeomul> 넵!
<Jason-KR> ^^
<soyeomul> 명령어가 이렇습니다 /whois soyeomul
<soyeomul> 이야 역시 파이썬은 채고네요
<soyeomul> 억수로 사용자가 마나요
<soyeomul> 이게 정말 오픈소스 사람이 그리우면 정말 irc 접속하면 될거 같아요
<soyeomul> 외로울때 사람이 그리울때 믄가 오픈소스 리눅스 이바구 하고싶을때
<soyeomul> gnus 방에는 메이링리스트에서 봤던 해커들 방에 죽치고 있어요 ㅠㅠㅠ 무섭;;;
<soyeomul> 한마디도 못꺼냅니다 아흐 다롱디리
<Jason-KR> 제 후이즈 결과를 공유해 보께요.
<Jason-KR> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/iYlXDQb4/
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> kde!
<soyeomul> kde 앱 사용하시나바요!
<soyeomul> kdeconnect 방에 있는걸 확인했는데 저거 무슨 앱인가요?
<Seony> KDE 데스크탑과 연동되는 스마트폰 어플입니다.
<soyeomul> 음~
<soyeomul> kde 에서 믄가를 갱장한걸 많이 만드네요
<soyeomul> gnome 엔 저런물건이 있었던가... 가물가물
<Seony> 예전에 젠투 쓸 때 한참 KDE 썼었는데, KDE정말 맘에 들더라구요
<soyeomul> kde qt 가 라이센스 요즘 그대로인가요 아님 gpl 로 변경했나요 이런거 참 궁금하네요
<Seony> GPL이랑 상용이랑 여러가지가 있는 걸로 알고있는데, GPL이 추가된지는 오래된 걸로 알고있습니다.
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> qt 가 그런 변화가 있었군요!!!
<soyeomul> 이야~~~ 그럼 이제 kde 에 대한 고정관념을 지우려합니다
<soyeomul> 과거엔 오직 그놈뿐이었는데...
<soyeomul> 그놈 gtk 김프
<soyeomul> 서니님이 젠투도 쓰셨군요!
<Seony> 꽤 오래 전부터 썼었어요
<soyeomul> 젠투 크데 으하하
<soyeomul> kde 한글로 번역하면 "크데"
<soyeomul> gnome -> "그놈"
<Seony> 처음 써보기 시작한 게 2004년도였거든요
<soyeomul> 와 갱장히 오래전이네요
<Seony> KDE는 제 추측이지만 CDE를 독일어식으로 KDE라고 했지않았나 싶네요
<soyeomul> 오오
<soyeomul> kde 주축이 독일팀 개발자분들이 많나바요?
<Seony> 제가 아는게 맞다면 KDE는 독일사람이 처음 시작한 걸로 알고있어요
<soyeomul> 와
<soyeomul> 믄가 오픈소스 고향은 유럽 이게 딱 어울리네요 머찝니다
<Seony> 네 유럽사람들 Mircosoft 싫어하는 사람 많더라구요
<soyeomul> 독일/스웨덴/노르웨이 벨기에 스위스 프랑스 이탈리아 스페인 등등
<Jason-KR> 저는 KDE-connect 의 gNome 판을 씁니다.
<Jason-KR> gs-connect
<soyeomul> 이쪽 유럽쪽 사람들 데비안 DD 많더이다 진짜로요
<soyeomul> 아 재준님 kde conn 그놈판도 있다니요 한번 저도 알아볼까하네요
<soyeomul> 감사요
<soyeomul> 서니님 넵 동감입니다 유럽에서 많이 오픈소스/자유소프트웨어 많이 좋아하더라구요
<soyeomul> 토발즈도 조국이 핀란드!
<Seony> 예전에 학교 다닐 때 유럽사람들 좀 있었는데, 그쪽 문화권이 개인에 대한 자유와 정보보호에 대해 굉장히 민감하게 받아들이는 곳이라서,
<Seony> 그런 점이 리눅스의 정신이랑 많이 부합하는 거 같더라구요
<soyeomul> 음... 서니님 믄가 머찝니다 이런 정보들
<soyeomul> 좋은 학교 다니신거 같아요
<soyeomul> 제가 다닌 핵교는 중국사람들이 40% 여서.. 죄다 윈도우즈 사용자뿐
<soyeomul> 오픈소스 한국 사용자가 그래서 맥os 와 타협한거 아닐까 생각해요
<soyeomul> 환경이 엑티브엑스 떡칠된 나라에서 오픈소스도 하고 실무도 하려면 맥이 딱 중간
<soyeomul> 최근엔 WSL!
<soyeomul> 하지만 전 크롬북!
<soyeomul> 각설하고
<soyeomul> 파이썬 __name__ 이런거요
<soyeomul> 캬 언더바 두개 있는 변수 짱입니다
<soyeomul> 너무 예리하고 섹시해보여서 계속 보게됩니다
<soyeomul> _ 언더바 한개는 덜한데 두개는 왤케 머찌게 보이는지요
<soyeomul> 그 예리함 날카로움 섹시함에 사무쳐 파이썬 코딩 삼매경에 가끔 빠지게 되더라구요
<soyeomul> 구조는 개판이지만 어쨌던! 돌아간다는것에 안도하며
<soyeomul> 구조 = 제가 짠 코드의 구조
<soyeomul> 그래서 이맥스 해커들중에서도 파이썬 같이 다루는 해커들 보면 눈이 휙 돌아갑니다
<soyeomul> 막 팬이 되고픈 충동이 생기더라구요
<soyeomul> 하여간 파이썬 자랑이었어요~
<soyeomul> 파이썬 채고채고!
<soyeomul> 이야 비가 추절주철 오니깐 잉여잉여도 잼있네요!
<soyeomul> 한시간만 버티면 밥묵는 시간 아흐
<soyeomul> 커피 한잔 더 합시다아아아아아아앙~
<soyeomul> 그래서 서니님께 질문 하나 있네요 파이썬요
<soyeomul> 언더바 _ 이거 한개랑 __ 두개 차이점이 믄지를 잘 모르겠어요
<soyeomul> 어떤 변수는 언더바 한개 어떤 변수는 언더바 두개
<soyeomul> 섹시함은 두개가 더 치명적인데 각각 사용목적이 궁금합니다!!!
<Seony> 그거 아마 내부적으로 가이드가 있을텐데 저도 까먹었네요
<soyeomul> 아 넵;;
<soyeomul> 언더바 두개는 정말 최정상 고수들만 쓰는거 같다는 느낌이 들어서요
<soyeomul> 그래서 전 당분간 한개만 _
<Seony> https://wikidocs.net/89 보니까 예약된 메서드라고 하네요
<soyeomul> 와!
<soyeomul> 감사해요 서니님!
<soyeomul> 저도 언젠가 __ 언더바 두개 쓰는 날이 올때까지 연습할께요 파이썬
<Seony> 왕초보를 위한 Python 아직 안읽어보셨어요?
<soyeomul> 파이썬은 정말 섹시합니다
<soyeomul> 넵;; 아직 다 못읽었어요
<soyeomul> elisp 는 괄호가 덜 섹시합니다
<Seony> 아~ 하긴 이 페이지는 거의 끝부분이긴 하네요
<soyeomul> 파이썬은 예리한 칼
<soyeomul> 넹넹^
<soyeomul> 아고!!!
<soyeomul> 이제 밥묵으로 갑니다
<soyeomul> 서니님 재준님 그리고 모두들!
<soyeomul> 존 하루요 ~~~~~~~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저녁 소여물 주고 접속했습니다
<soyeomul> Emacs Gmail oauth2
<soyeomul> 이걸로 지금 emacs 개발팀은 격론중입니다
<soyeomul> "free software" 취지에 어긋난다 하여 구글에서 만들어놓은 elisp 툴을 리차드 스톨만이 거부하고 있습니다
<soyeomul> TV Raman 구글맨 이맥스팀도 토론에 뛰어들었구요
<soyeomul> 곁다리로 free software 이런거 무관하게 어쨌던 oauth2 방식으로 이맥스에서 Gmail 활용할 수 있게 누군가가 lieer 라는 물건을 만들었는데 파이썬입니다.
<soyeomul> lieer 과 연동하여 이맥스에서 Gmail 쓸 수 있는 물건으로 notmuch 라는 툴이 있는데
<soyeomul> 이 notmuch 를 조사하다보니.....................
<soyeomul> 이야 이거 참 제가 평소 가지고 있던 전자메일 철학과 일치하더이다
<soyeomul> 한국 사람이 전자메일에 관심을 가지는 분들은 거의 99% 해외파 개발자나 엔지니어!
<soyeomul> 이거 진짜 맞는거 가타요
<soyeomul> notmuch 메일링리스트에 한국 사람 이름이 있어서 좀 더 들여다 보니 2015년경 갱장할 활발이 notmuch 에 기여하신 분이 계시더이다... 이진우씨.
<soyeomul> 2015년 당시 구글 소속이더라구요. message-id 에서 구글맨인걸 확인했습니다.
<soyeomul> Message-ID: <yq65a8w2u7yv.fsf@jinwoo-macbookair.roam.corp.google.com>
<soyeomul> 2015년 6월 13일 토요일 23시경 타임존: -0700 (대략 캘리포니아주 근처)
<soyeomul> 에 보낸 메일 Re: [PATCH] lib, ruby: make use of -Wl,--no-undefined configurable
<soyeomul> 이진우씨 외에도 김은찬씨라고 계시던데... 역시 구글맨이시더라구요 은찬씨도 notmuch 쓰시더이다.
<soyeomul> 국내파는 전자메일에 그렇개 관심을 안두고 해외파는 유독 전자메일 기술에 유럽파 해커들만큼 열성적인 모습!
<soyeomul> 두분께 감사드립니다.
<soyeomul> 덕분에 emacs gmail oauth2 를 해결할 수 있는 실마리에 좀 더 가까이 다가갈 수 있었어요.
<soyeomul> github.com/jinwoo 이진우씨 작업장입니다;;;
<soyeomul> eunchan.kim/eunchan 은찬씨 홈피입니다
<soyeomul> 두분다 해외파이며 전자메일 기술이 유럽해커들만큼 갱장합니다
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 존 하루요~!!!
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 오!
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> github.com/eunchan 은찬씨 작업장도 공개합니다
<soyeomul> 오픈소스 하드웨어를 설계하고 구글에서 근무중입니다
<soyeomul> 아까 진우씨와 은찬씨 정보 모두 소개했어요
<soyeomul> 이제 진짜 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 아 폭스마스크님 존 하루 보내세요^^^
<soyeomul> 전 이제 잠자러(sleeping) 갑니다
<soyeomul> 폭스마스크님과 모두들 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<samahui_TP> test
#ubuntu-ko 2020-08-09
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 일요일 아침 인사드립니다
<soyeomul> 태풍 내일 온다고 오늘 오전은 해가 쨍쨍합니다
<soyeomul> 어제 일반 비밀번호로만 로그인하는것에서 "2단계 인증" 로 방식을 변경했습니다
<soyeomul> Gmail 로그인요.
<soyeomul> 그리고 아직 oauth2 로 어떻게 하는지 몰라서 당분간 app password 로 로그인합니다.
<soyeomul> 실험삼아 ssmtp 에다가 비밀번호를 "app password" 로 대체후 로그인 시도를 했는데 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 그리고 getmail 도 비밀번호 란에 "app password"로 바꾸고 메일을 내려받으니 됩니다.
<soyeomul> 2021년 2월 15일 인걸로 기억합니다. 코로나로 이게 더 연기될 수도 있을지 모르나 일단 2021년 2월 15일까지는
<soyeomul> 이맥스를 보안등급이 높은 앱으로 등록하거나 아님 Gmail 로그인 부분만 따로 Emacs에서 떼어내어 GPL류 프로그램을 만들어 이맥스랑 연동하는 방식을 써야 할거 같습니다 이게 지금까지... Emacs Devel 에서 논의된 내용입니다
<soyeomul> oauth2 가 여러사람 잡네요;;;
<soyeomul> 2단계 인증으로 바꾸니 이제 Gmail 로그인하면 비번치고 휴대폰으로 인증문자가 날라오더이다
<soyeomul> 싱기하고도 싱기합니다 이제 Gmail 로그인할때 휴대폰 없으면 로그인 불능...
<soyeomul> 그 토론중에 TV 라만씨 구글맨 장님 개발자분...
<soyeomul> Emacs Gnus 로 메일을 보냈는데... Emacs 개발 최신판인 28.0 을 씁니다.
<soyeomul> 눈이 안보이는데... 어떻게 이맥스를 빌드했을까요.. 리눅스를 쓰고요.
<soyeomul> 정말 대단하며 존경합니다 그분... 라만씨.
<soyeomul> 토론 글타래의 모든글을 다 읽나봅니다 읽고서 관심있는 주제에다 reply 를 하는데,,,
<soyeomul> 정말 끝내줍니다.
<soyeomul> 딱 하나 reply 를 할때 잘 안보이니 인용문 위치가 좀 보통사람들과 다른곳에 위치합니다
<soyeomul> 처음엔 이분이 왜 이러나 싶었는데 누군지 조사후 장님개발자인걸 알고서 더더욱 존경하게 되었어요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> TV Raman <raman@google.com> 라만씨 연락처입니다 이맥스 데블에 가끔 옵니다
<soyeomul> 앗
<soyeomul> 서니님 꾸벅!
<soyeomul> 어제 해외파 개발자분중 은찬씨라는분 파이썬 쓰시더이다!
<soyeomul> 너무 반갑더라구요,,, 오픈소스 하드웨어를 만드는분이라는데 파이썬을 쓰는걸 보고
<soyeomul> 감동받았어요
<Seony> 파이썬이 주력 언어 중 하나이니만큼 쓰는 분들 많아요
<soyeomul> 예 정말 기분 좋더라구요
<soyeomul> 서니님 혹시 import 문법중 이거 어떤가요
<soyeomul> from .remote import asdf
<soyeomul> 왜 점이 있나요? 이게 궁금하네요
<Seony> 그건 저도 처음 보네요
<soyeomul> 그 lieer 이라는 프로그램이 구글 oauth2 로그인 프로그램인데..
<soyeomul> 그곳에 저런 import 문법이 있었어요
<soyeomul> 쩜!
<soyeomul> 쩜이 쟁점! ㄴ
<Seony> 구글링해보니 설명이 있군요
<Seony> 그냥 경로 차이네요. import하려는 파일이 현재 디렉토리에 있으면 .를 붙이고, 상위 디렉토리에 있으면 .. 를 붙이면 된다고 합니다
<soyeomul> https://github.com/gauteh/lieer/blob/master/lieer/gmailieer.py#L27
<soyeomul> 어제 그래서 테스트 해봣는데 전 에러가 나서...
<soyeomul> 한번 서니님께 여쭤봤네요
<soyeomul> 현재 디렉토리에 있어서 from remote import asdf 이건 되던데
<soyeomul> from .remote import asdf 이건 에라가 발생해서요
<soyeomul> 므라나 패키지가 아니라나 므라나 그런 에[러
<Seony> 근데 from .remote import * 라고 쓸거면 그냥 import remote라고 적는게 더 간편하지 않나요?
<Seony> 아 이게 파이썬 패키지에 딸려오는 클래스가 아닌 직접 만든 클래스라 그렇겠군요
<soyeomul> 마자요 서니님 그냥 import remote 하면 되는데 저분 폼생폼사 같아요 파이썬으로 기교를 부리는거 같아요
<soyeomul> 아 패키지가 아니라 직접 만든거면 안되나바요 감사해요 서니님
<soyeomul> 그럼 이제 전 패키지가 믄지 공부할 차례이네요
<soyeomul> 고마워요
<soyeomul> import 하나만 이렇게 알게되었는데... 벌써부터 자신감이 막생기네요!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요
<soyeomul> 아 그보다 클래스 먼저 공부하고 패키지 넘어갈까해요
<soyeomul> 클래스!
<soyeomul> 어제 또 해외파 개발자분 소개한분중에 이진우씨는 이맥스파!
<soyeomul> 리스프와 하스켈을 하시더라구요
<soyeomul> 정말 천연기념물이라 생각되었어요
<Seony> 해외파라서 그럴지도 모르겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 다들 돈 안된다라고 생각하느걸 공부해서 구글에서 근무하니 성공 아닙니까요!
<Seony> 그건 아닐 겁니다. 구글의 면접 기준은 그런걸 보는게 아니거든요
<soyeomul> 예 므 하여간 대단한분!
<soyeomul> 같아요~
<soyeomul> 게다가 2015년 대략 1년간은 이맥스 notmuch 메일러에다 기여를 했더라구요
<soyeomul> 어마어마한 패치 파일을 개발팀에다 제공했더라구요
<soyeomul> 한국분이라 조사해보니 구글맨
<soyeomul> 맥북에어 쓰시고 당시 2015년
<soyeomul> 아 깜박했어요
<soyeomul> 농장일지 정리하러 갑니다~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Seony> 넵 수고하세요
<soyeomul> 넵^^^
<soyeomul> 전 이만 들어가볼께요~
<soyeomul> 서니님 그리고 모두들 존 주말요^^^
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<Seony> 요즘 런치패드에서 계속해서 우분투 한국팀 가입 관련한 메일이 오는데 무슨 문제가 있는지 모르겠군요
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 태풍 오기전날은 맑고 덥네요
<soyeomul> 홀리님 어소세여~~~
<soyeomul> 으따 너무 더워서 전 이만 들어갑니다;;;
<soyeomul> 모두다 존 밤요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
